# Heisenbeans



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

So I guess we need a new thread Since the old one got locked @evergreengardener @whytewidow @quiescent


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Here’s my Heisenbeans Jet Fuel OG bastard seed that I will be transferring to a one gallon pot with happy frog soil


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

THREAD BATTLE!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-new-heisenbean-thread-plant-and-seed-reviews-only-please.985801/#post-14783795


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> THREAD BATTLE!!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-new-heisenbean-thread-plant-and-seed-reviews-only-please.985801/#post-14783795


It’s all good. Just wanted to see a new thread started Can’t wait to see how some of these crosses turn out. Should be some fire to be found.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

bammm


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> bammm


Not sure why the old thread got locked


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Not sure why the old thread got locked


bs politics, u know he got a line around the block hating on him!


----------



## growslut (Mar 6, 2019)

Missed out on whatever drama got the other thread closed. What happened?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

@HydroRed 
@whytewidow 
@evergreengardener 
@Heisenbubble 
@Goats22 
@boybelue 

shit i acnt think of everyone!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

growslut said:


> Missed out on whatever drama got the other thread closed. What happened?


not a dam thing really, some bs behind the curtains!

heisen said and I quote, " this ain't changing shit, I still got a shit ton of beans and everyone's gunna get em" 

well sonething like that


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

@blowincherrypie @LubdaNugs
@thenotsoesoteric @Chunky Stool


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

growslut said:


> Missed out on whatever drama got the other thread closed. What happened?


I’m really not sure either.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

help me tag. everyone that isn't a troll, and wants to see this shit succeed, my phones about to die!


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Not sure why the old thread got locked


Too much back and forth arguing from what I gather.


Anyhow shit happens folks, we can all chat on here and when more testers have been sent post lots of pics ect.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

heyy, an excuse to have the first pic in the thread!!!

sorry can't help myself...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

OMG it starts agin .


Greenthumbs256 said:


> heyy, an excuse to have the first pic in the thread!!!
> 
> sorry can't help myself...
> Im starting to think weird things


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

@Goats22 @Bodyne @ThatSpudGuy @ChronicWonders.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> heyy, an excuse to have the first pic in the thread!!!
> 
> sorry can't help myself...
> View attachment 4295457


  Just no talk of Sip’s  jk


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 6, 2019)

That didn't take long.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

@waxman420 @Heisenbubble @Jesselikes2grow


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

@quiescent @blowincherrypie @HydroRed @CoB_nUt @Chunky Stool @Opie1971 @Bakersfield


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

I think this is the latest list


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

I hope every1 who has prepaid for seeds will still get them ..
certain the list dead now and soon will be this subject .

Im out here no need for me to see all whats been said over and over again about leds and sips while no beans got shipped as expected .


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

@jacrispy @TheSpaceFarm @cookiemonstar80 @thenotsoesoteric @VillageAnt


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

I work for a few hours and now it's like WTF


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I work for a few hours and now it's like WTF


It’s all good. We got the train rolling again


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 6, 2019)

So did they delete his user name too?

They ban him?


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

@sunni just explained all of what went down.. just read what she posted.

Basically he did not follow the rules,no hate,all on him.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 6, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You all are some disrespectful people after
> 
> @sunni The Site administrator disabled the thread you open a new one.
> 
> ...


Did you not read what she wrote? She said she hope those who wanted to could create a new thread.

I for one would not slag off sunni, she is just doing her job.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You all are some disrespectful people after
> 
> @sunni The Site administrator disabled the thread you open a new one.
> 
> ...


You need to go read it again ..She said “My hope is those whom love the genetics can create a new thread and show off the goods”


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Did you not read what she wrote? She said she hope those who wanted to could create a new thread.


I'll just be watching this thread.

Do y'all!.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Never a dull moment here eh? lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

So they closed heisen's thread due to the cap thread? 

Lol, hard to thrive when you crap on people paying to advertise on your forum.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

So this is now the Seinfield thread till whatever happens I guess


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So they closed heisen's thread due to the cap thread?
> 
> Lol, hard to thrive when you crap on people paying to advertise on your forum.


They shut the thread down because well, Don't be Rude and Disrespect people in High Places / Low Places whatever 

Know thyself or threads Get Lock Off.

Don't disrespect people or threads Get Lock Off!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I hope every1 who has prepaid for seeds will still get them ..
> certain the list dead now and soon will be this subject .
> 
> Im out here no need for me to see all whats been said over and over again about leds and sips while no beans got shipped as expected .


I wouldn't worry, heisen may be a dick, but he's not a fuck boy, we have been back and forth many times, and I've Givin him every reason to fuck me, and he has yet to do so!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They shut the thread down because well, Don't be Rude and Disrespect people in High Places / Low Places whatever
> 
> Know thyself or threads Get Lock Off.
> 
> Don't disrespect people or threads Get Lock Off!


so your here bc... oh so you can go run back and tell mommy, that the boys are being mean to you...

edit; plz just fuck off, I'm one of the most hated ppl here, and even I don't stoop to the scum or your level!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wouldn't worry, heisen may be a dick, but he's not a fuck boy, we have been back and forth many times, and I've Givin him every reason to fuck me, and he has yet to do so!


Glue tits on ur back and You'll have a line up , don't sell Yourself short friend.


----------



## Highsince76 (Mar 6, 2019)

Starting a new thread is no big deal.
But what would suck about now, is if riu took a big shit for a long while, like it did a year or so ago. 
How would you keep up then?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Glue tits on ur back and You'll have a line up , don't sell Yourself short friend.


I got a fat ass too, but watch out I may shit all over ya, I'm talking projectile!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

So what Heisen and Michael should do is set up a forum on the Heisen official site where communication can happen


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So did they delete his user name too?
> 
> They ban him?


they only banned his advertiser, not his member account as far as I know!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I got a fat ass too, but watch out I may shit all over ya, I'm talking projectile!


Talkin dirty to me won't work , I am wildly expensive


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Talkin dirty to me won't work , I am wildly expensive


that's why I fuck with you battle!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

well I'm taking a break, seem it's didn't take long for the shits to find us, next time we need to be more secretive!!

like maybe hiding in a sip thread lmfaoooo, OK I'll stop, later guys!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

He might have got turtled if he got salty in the process of talking with admins/advertising.


Greenthumbs256 said:


> they only banned his advertiser, not his member account as far as I know!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> He might have got turtled if he got salty in the process of talking with admins/advertising.


I was closed to being banned, few times I think lol, yall all know I have a hard time holding my tongue, even with a mod, lmfao!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> He might have got turtled if he got salty in the process of talking with admins/advertising.


Respect will take you FAR in Life!


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> He might have got turtled if he got salty in the process of talking with admins/advertising.


His name doesn’t come up when you try to tag him


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> His name doesn’t come up when you try to tag him


"Damn"

Where did he go

Are there Ip Blocker's on this site, I hope not!

Note to self. "Respect everyone AlwaYs" you might get erased in thin air!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So what Heisen and Michael should do is set up a forum on the Heisen official site where communication can happen


Gu tried that and it flopped.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> @quiescent @blowincherrypie @HydroRed @CoB_nUt @Chunky Stool @Opie1971 @Bakersfield


Thank you Corey.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gu tried that and it flopped.


 now I don't know firsthand but I was told that Gu wasn't very engaged on those boards . I have had no negative dealings with aGreenpoint or GU for full disclosures


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess all that banter between Ol Heis & Lightgreen2k..in the Cap thread,ruffled riu' s advertiser T.O.S. feathers
Ok Heis took the bait.Sad really. Should've put dude on iggy as opposed text wrestling him.

Seems LG2k is proud of himself.Mission accomplished?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Heiden isn't the only person to go back n forth with that individual


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> @sunni just explained all of what went down.. just read what she posted.
> 
> Basically he did not follow the rules,no hate,all on him.


A little consistency would be nice.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I guess all that banter between Ol Heis & Lightgreen2k..in the Cap thread,ruffled riu' s advertiser T.O.S. feathers
> 
> Seems LG2k is proud of himself.Mission accomplished?


I think that indidual is a woman , i put it on ignore


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A little consistency would be nice.


Like what?

Have you reported any thing that needs looking at?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Heiden isn't the only person to go back n forth with that individual


This I know.Apparently advertiser's are held to a different standard than us mere mortals.Even if you are being trolled hard.You can only defend yourself nicely.No name calling,no rudeness.You know...because this is a safe place after all and we care about the emotional distress text from internet strangers/personalities can cause others.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Like what?
> 
> Have you reported any thing that needs looking at?


If you've ever spent time in toke-n-talk, you know exactly what I'm talking about. 
Some people get away with murder while others are banned for much less. 

Yeah, nobody said life was fair -- but a little consistency would be nice...


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you've ever spent time in toke-n-talk, you know exactly what I'm talking about.
> Some people get away with murder while others are banned for much less.
> 
> Yeah, nobody said life was fair -- but a little consistency would be nice...


That place is the shooting range, only been over at that place 3 maybe 4 times all my time on this site.

But this is more about not following the TOS that he paid for & multiple request from the higher ups to chill & he kept on going,doing what he wanted... it's all legit,but folks will spin this for more than it is..

It's all fun till the rabbit gets the gun.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

If life was fair I would be in a king size bed with Jennifer Aniston right now


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Did you not read what she wrote? She said she hope those who wanted to could create a new thread.
> 
> I for one would not slag off sunni, she is just doing her job.


haha, when you don't read and then make a complete idiot of yourself. he deleted his post, but it lives on in your quote.

fuck it's amazing when stupid people do it all for you.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for tag guys wtf thread down that's lame wonder if heisen even still here hope so..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They shut the thread down because well, Don't be Rude and Disrespect people in High Places / Low Places whatever
> 
> Know thyself or threads Get Lock Off.
> 
> Don't disrespect people or threads Get Lock Off!


Or grow hay and then brag about it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> That place is the shooting range, only been over at that place 3 maybe 4 times all my time on this site.
> 
> But this is more about not following the TOS that he paid for & multiple request from the higher ups to chill & he kept on going,doing what he wanted... it's all legit,but folks will spin this for more than it is..
> 
> It's all fun till the rabbit gets the gun.


Ol Heisen does have a way of pissing people off. 

It must have been bad to dump an advertiser (paying customer).


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> That place is the shooting range, only been over at that place 3 maybe 4 times all my time on this site.
> 
> But this is more about not following the TOS that he paid for & multiple request from the higher ups to chill & he kept on going,doing what he wanted... it's all legit,but folks will spin this for more than it is..
> 
> It's all fun till the rabbit gets the gun.


Yeah we do have to follow the rules and if he got warned and refused then so be it to Sunni and mods to pull the trigger .
I thought it was getting out of hand when I got attacked for posting a cap (genetics) x pic as a newbie there .


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

i wonder if there is a bigger baby in the seed game than cap. i don't think anyone else is anywhere near his league when it comes to crying like a little pussy bitch with a skinned knee.

i had to unfollow him on IG. all he did was make crybaby entitled posts literally every single day.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ol Heisen does have a way of pissing people off.
> 
> It must have been bad to dump an advertiser (paying customer).


He was getting trolled and wouldn't drop it when the troll couldn't even put up a decent bud pic. The same troll was banned from commenting in his thread because... well he was a troll.

Shit was like days long, I imagine the troll was reporting every post after instigating.

You can witness the troll here trying to agitate and instigate all over again.



Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah we do have to follow the rules and if he got warned and refused then so be it to Sunni and mods to pull the trigger .
> I thought it was getting out of hand when I got attacked for posting a cap (genetics) x pic as a newbie there .


probably assumed you were trolling due to this other persons nonsense in the cap thread. 

I feel dumber for knowing all the ins and outs of this drama. I just wanted some free beans lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah we do have to follow the rules and if he got warned and refused then so be it to Sunni and mods to pull the trigger .
> I thought it was getting out of hand when I got attacked for posting a cap (genetics) x pic as a newbie there .


What is a "cap" pic? 
Where is this thread that caused all the ruckus?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is a "cap" pic?
> Where is this thread that caused all the ruckus?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/capulator-seeds.961533/page-6#post-14510539


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/capulator-seeds.961533/page-6#post-14510539


that be the one


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Mods should lock that thread too complete the job fair , jmo instead of letting the people who he going back and forth with spike the football


----------



## quiescent (Mar 6, 2019)

...... This place is gonna die just like icmag if they keep on pussifying it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> ...... This place is gonna die just like icmag if they keep on pussifying it.


People have to act like descent people thats all .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

HapHazard said:


> Damn, been lurking since day one.
> It’s unfortunate, but i’m not really suprised this happened.
> I am really interested in those beans, but damn, dude seems unhinged at times. It makes a lot of people nervous.
> Hope he gets it all figured out and can approach things differently, because he definitely can make some good strides if he can keep it all together.


His aim was right his gun is off thats all .


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just got word, they blocked heisens ip, I'm working on hooking him up, may take some time!


What a relief. Good luck fighting the good fight......Still waiting to see some proof of the quality of these silly unproven beans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

So,is Ol' Heis banned (all his personalities..I mean his handles )? Or just his advertiser's account & name?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> What a relief. Good luck fighting the good fight......Still waiting to see some proof of the quality of these silly unproven beans.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> So,is Ol' Heis banned (all his personalities..I mean his handles )? Or just his advertiser's account & name?


He just dont seem the type to play by other peoples rules. Not a dig, just an observation.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> So,is Ol' Heis banned (all his personalities..I mean his handles )? Or just his advertiser's account & name?


They locked him out of all his old accounts to..from what I gathered


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

he's ok, up and at em on IG. Doubt anyone needs to worry, jmho


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Just heard from the man himself he says and I quote "don't worry guys I have all the info and all will get there seeds!" So no worries


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2019)

*Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Is it April 1 already???


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


i have to admit, i laughed literally out loud.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Gu~ been through all this shit and knows what dudes going through right now lol. 

Glad yall found a common ground.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Seriously ????


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Are you still making fems and what's the release date?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Are you still making fems and what's the release date?


Yes I'm interested in greenpoint fems for sure I rock GPS I support all


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Well guys I'm off for day had Dr apt early


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

JUST KNOW THAT HE'S CONNECTED!! YOU BETTER KNOW THAT! CONNECTED AS FUCK!


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Okay according to Heisenbeans this is true from what he says on Instagram


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

would you say you're THIS connected?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Just heard from the man himself he says and I quote "don't worry guys I have all the info and all will get there seeds!" So no worries


this quote is genuine. Ol' Heis' always misuses "their" & "there". Shit,I've been on too long...noticing that.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

So from what Heisenbeans says on Instagram You’ll be able to purchase his seeds through greenpoint and his site and You’ll have access to his beans On Greenpoint seeds reverse auction


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh shit, my very first posted deleted.My bad sunni.I thought I was being civil.Was it the middle finger emote orthe rest of the ending line to his rap lyric? Just asking so I won't do it again. I was actually trying to edit the post to take it out....lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> So from what Heisenbeans says on Instagram You’ll be able to purchase his seeds through greenpoint and his site and You’ll have access to his beans On Greenpoint seeds reverse auction


That's cool of them two acting like grown-ups.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Pure gold....
I'm dead..lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> they only banned his advertiser, not his member account as far as I know!


Haha his member account was banned that’s why he became an advertiser lol that happened back in the gps thread


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Dr.dick said:


> So let me tell y'all about these sips...


wait what's a SIP?!?!?! I'm intrigued, tell me more..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Pure gold....
> I'm dead..lol


I thought I was in the greenpoint thread when this popped up after my browser refreshed. I had to look at my tab button.I just knew He was trolling because of the ban.Quickly forgot they are cool now.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you've ever spent time in toke-n-talk, you know exactly what I'm talking about.
> Some people get away with murder while others are banned for much less.
> 
> Yeah, nobody said life was fair -- but a little consistency would be nice...


Toke and talk is almost like politics but more modded sunni has came in and banned turtled and deleted many a threads in the toke and talk lol




genuity said:


> That place is the shooting range, only been over at that place 3 maybe 4 times all my time on this site.
> 
> But this is more about not following the TOS that he paid for & multiple request from the higher ups to chill & he kept on going,doing what he wanted... it's all legit,but folks will spin this for more than it is..
> 
> It's all fun till the rabbit gets the gun.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Pure gold....
> I'm dead..lol





CoB_nUt said:


> I thought I was in the greenpoint thread when this popped up after my browser refreshed. I had to look at my tab button.I just knew He was trolling because of the ban.Quickly forgot they are cool now.


I thought it was a joke at first but according to Heisenbeans it’s true


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Toke and talk is almost like politics but more modded sunni has came in and banned turtled and deleted many a threads in the toke and talk lol


I stay away. 

The only wild world I enter is the Canadian Medical Patients area. It's a hoot. Those guys HATE the fucking LP's and I love it. Politicians invested in medical cannabis in the early 00's and then legalized up here to reap the rewards,basically insider trading at an extreme level but their politicians so meh amirite?, now we wish in unison for their downfall


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I stay away.
> 
> The only wild world I enter is the Canadian Medical Patients area. It's a hoot. Those guys HATE the fucking LP's and I love it. Politicians invested in medical cannabis in the early 00's and then legalized up here to reap the rewards,basically insider trading at an extreme level but their politicians so meh amirite?, now we wish in unison for their downfall


Ssshhh... The hippy will hear you


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Ssshhh... The hippy will hear you


Legit laughing my ass off right now


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I stay away.
> 
> The only wild world I enter is the Canadian Medical Patients area. It's a hoot. Those guys HATE the fucking LP's and I love it. Politicians invested in medical cannabis in the early 00's and then legalized up here to reap the rewards,basically insider trading at an extreme level but their politicians so meh amirite?, now we wish in unison for their downfall


Much fun to be had in the toke and talk I talk to a lot of memebers that only really kick it there the older cats that been here since the beginning


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

Im a log off for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Legit laughing my ass off right now


Stay the hell outta politics tho that place will bite your head off sew it back on just to cut it off and stuff it up your ass lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Pure gold....
> I'm dead..lol


OMG I just spit out my Ice cap


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> wait what's a SIP?!?!?! I'm intrigued, tell me more..


Its what just hit the monitor when I read Heisen beans for sale at GPS


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its what just hit the monitor when I read Heisen beans for sale at GPS


lol that's a good one.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

GreenPoint thread.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> lol that's a good one.


Im glad It wasn't a min ago or it would have been meatloaf sandwich .


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu's good people man. I've said it before. 

Seems like a stand up guy from our limited interactions. 

That shit he said about buying drugs online and the credit cards was pretty fucked up, funny, but fucked up lol... If it was me I'd wanna run that one back lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

The one always toting about the sip pots y’all know who I’m talking about asked me to let people know to find him on ig he was also given the ban hammer

Edit: I didn’t mention a name but if this is against rules of some kind just delete it @genuity


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know know all u people the way you know each other but this was a blast to see unfold .
Myself I was being watched by a friend and he said DUDE ya pushing to hard .
But i just find it odd that so many are on board with Heisen and now he is banned some are willing to lose the membership to get him back ,
My only concern is for my friends that counted on his generosity for free beans and those whom bought upfront lets not forget that folks .
With all this being said in here nobody contacted him about pre-sales ?


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Gu's good people man. I've said it before.
> 
> Seems like a stand up guy from our limited interactions.
> 
> That shit he said about buying drugs online and the credit cards was pretty fucked up, funny, but fucked up lol... If it was me I'd wanna run that one back lol.


Yup he has always been 100 with me,helps me with a wealth of information


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> The one always toting about the sip pots y’all know who I’m talking about asked me to let people know to find him on ig he was also given the ban hammer
> 
> Edit: I didn’t mention a name but if this is against rules of some kind just delete it @genuity


For what reason ?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I don't know know all u people the way you know each other but this was a blast to see unfold .
> Myself I was being watched by a friend and he said DUDE ya pushing to hard .
> But i just find it odd that so many are on board with Heisen and now he is banned some are willing to lose the membership to get him back ,
> My only concern is for my friends that counted on his generosity for free beans and those whom bought upfront lets not forget that folks .
> With all this being said in here nobody contacted him about pre-sales ?


He said everything will still go down as planned those who preordered have his email to contact him and those that don’t can find him on Instagram as well as on greenpoint seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> He said everything will still go down as planned those who preordered have his email to contact him and those that don’t can find him on Instagram as well as on greenpoint seeds


Greenpoint? 
April fools day?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans at Greenpoint Seeds?? WHAT A PHUKIN JOKE!!!
I respected Heisen -past tense. 
I dont do IG, and I definitely dont do Greenpoint. Im out.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> He said everything will still go down as planned those who preordered have his email to contact him and those that don’t can find him on Instagram as well as on greenpoint seeds


There ya have it people .
I thought the GPS thing was a joke . Hmmmm


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm missing something here. Weird. Am I getting this right or am I taking this in the wrong way?

If you mention a banned persons name......you get banned too?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Greenpoint?
> April fools day?


Heisen and gu both said it he confirmed it on ig


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Heisenbeans at Greenpoint Seeds?? WHAT A PHUKIN JOKE!!!
> I respected Heisen -past tense.
> I dont do IG, and I definitely dont do Greenpoint. Im out.


None (most) of these guys know how funny that really is lol. If you were in the list or preordered man email him everything is suppose to go out as planned


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm missing something here. Weird. Am I getting this right or am I taking this in the wrong way?
> 
> If you mention a banned persons name......you get banned too?


That would be weird ?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm missing something here. Weird. Am I getting this right or am I taking this in the wrong way?
> 
> If you mention a banned persons name......you get banned too?


Pretty sure there was more to it than that


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Say what u want but Gu's reverse auction is pure genius and having access to 2 breeders in one stop is good for the public , I personally would have bet on catching Trump and Pelosi in a room full of sex toys giggling before Gu and Heisen forming alliance . Cool.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> None of these guys know how funny that really is lol. If you were in the list or preordered man email him everything is suppose to go out as planned


I kinda did but now I get it .


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I kinda did but now I get it .


None of you will ever get it! all the deleted back and forth between them cats, the dislike they use to have cost heisen like 3 accounts here. this is definitely not his first ban. I assume that’s how the ip blocker came into play

Those were some comical days in the gps thread back then Lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Say what u want but Gu's reverse auction is pure genius and having access to 2 breeders in one stop is good for the public , I personally would have bet on catching Trump and Pelosi in a room full of sex toys giggling before Gu and Heisen forming alliance . Cool.


You always so positive about the negative ...Kudos


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> You always so positive about the negative ...Kudos


I am not being shot at today, that is gravy


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> None of you will ever get it all the deleted back and forth between them cats the dislike they use to have cost heisen like 3 accounts here this is definitely not his first ban. I assume that’s how the ip blocker came into play


iI did do As i was told about him getting banned from other places ands he did openly say he was kicked out of the farm thinga ....so this is not surprising .
One guy said if you only knew him he will get the seeds out ...but then he spent like 12 hrs arguing over at cap thread when he could have been bean pickin and sending .
Just a note .


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Genetics and arguments between Heisen and Gu aside....Heisen knows Gu's ethics and how things were mishandled on more than one issue. And he still decides to sell his gear at GPS. Thats money grubber shit right there when you throw ethics to the side to sell something.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> iI did do As i was told about him getting banned from other places ands he did openly say he was kicked out of the farm thinga ....so this is not surprising .
> One guy said if you only knew him he will get the seeds out ...but then he spent like 12 hrs arguing over at cap thread when he could have been bean pickin and sending .
> Just a note .


It’s all about how you compose your self. I’ve had long arguments shit with Heisen gu and others here also. Never got a warning or a ban or anything like that. Just stay calm when arguing over the internet and watch the others blow it up lol. I literally laugh my ass off as I read what some of those guys responses are to the wife


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Genetics and arguments between Heisen and Gu aside....Heisen knows Gu's ethics and how things were mishandled on more than one issue. And he still decides to sell his gear at GPS. Thats money grubber shit right there when you throw ethics to the side to sell something.


I agree with most the gps part was away to keep everyone here that don’t do ig a way to grab them I think but idk and I won’t go into his logic


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

So why did my last post get deleted?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Say what u want but Gu's reverse auction is pure genius and having access to 2 breeders in one stop is good for the public , I personally would have bet on catching Trump and Pelosi in a room full of sex toys giggling before Gu and Heisen forming alliance . Cool.


LMFAO you not the only one.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So why did my last post get deleted?


Seems we’re being watched  maybe time to just go chill with the chuckers again never drama there


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

For the record It may seem like Im down on Him ....Im not I just haven't had any good reason to up him as of yet like so many have .
Most of us can grow .
But let do the math
50 on list ?
3 packs each
that 30 beans per person
1500 beans for free

quite the task
Now I guess if your preorder at above premium prices on non tested Blind crosses the cost is not his concern as U people are paying him to do it .
Another note


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 6, 2019)

Next youtube update should be a doozieee


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So why did my last post get deleted?


It’s what you quoted not you specifically 
Just quicker clean up than editing and than having your post make no sense


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s what you quoted not you specifically
> Just quicker clean up than editing and than having your post make no sense


Opps, sorry. I retract my previous statements.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Next youtube update should be a doozieee


Hey bro how she going 
TCC must be haveing a gas at this


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Next youtube update should be a doozieee


also check out my thread bro  like old times Bud Porn


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I agree with most the gps part was away to keep everyone here that don’t do ig a way to grab them I think but idk and I won’t go into his logic


Heisen got his own website. Theres literally no excuse for it other than $$$$$$$$


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> None of you will ever get it! all the deleted back and forth between them cats, the dislike they use to have cost heisen like 3 accounts here. this is definitely not his first ban. I assume that’s how the ip blocker came into play
> 
> Those were some comical days in the gps thread back then Lol


I wonder if he’s going To delete that YouTube video of him pissing on all those greenpoint seeds plants lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> I wonder if he’s going To delete that YouTube video of him pissing on all those greenpoint seeds plants lol


DL it quick


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Hero to zero in 1 afternoon ?
*Wicked *


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Heisen got his own website. Theres literally no excuse for it other than $$$$$$$$


I hear you man. I will admit I sent him a small preorder we’ll see if it all comes through or not if not not a huge loss on my part. Even if it does I think ima bow out my vault is big enough to hold me over for a few years lol and that’s if I don’t take cuts. 

Ima just go back to chilling with the chuckers and do me. 

I’ll catch you around red you still the man lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

I just want to get off work deep throat many beers and get baked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Say what u want but Gu's reverse auction is pure genius and having access to 2 breeders in one stop is good for the public , I personally would have bet on catching Trump and Pelosi in a room full of sex toys giggling before Gu and Heisen forming alliance . Cool.


"Breeders"?
LOL

I'm no expert, but don't "breeders" actually work their lines to isolate specific traits?
Heisen & Gu are pollen chuckers. There's absolutely wrong with that as long as they don't act like something they're not. 

Ever want to cross a couple of killer mainstream strains?
You've gotta "acquire" good DNA from both sides, then reverse/breed em in a way that's isolated to prevent bastards.
Several months later, you've got your new F1 strain.

Or you could just send a few bucks to a chucker & get your beans in a week or two...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just want to get off work deep throat many beers and get baked


What you do in private is your business bro


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

LOL. Gu and Heisen trolling us? Never a dull day in RIU land.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 6, 2019)

imagine how many more seeds he could sell if he wasnt a dbag. I checked out his videos and insta. hes a hack.

I warned him on his thread months ago his temper is gonna ruin him. Yes hes got some elites, but my god I have never seen so much over promising and under delivering. couple hundred pages, and he hasnt even delivered one seed yet. If you ay attention to the time g=frames he was quoting, he wasnt even curing seeds or anything.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just want to get off work deep throat many beers and get baked


since when do the call em beers ?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What you do in private is your business bro


Your all right in my book


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Breeders"?
> LOL
> 
> I'm no expert, but don't "breeders" actually work their lines to isolate specific traits?
> ...


Wait wait a minute.. are you calling Heisen a Pollen chucker" the dude all these people were frothing at the mouth for genetics. 

Hmmm


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You’re all good in book too man he’ll i don’t care if you deepthroat but I can tell you, you don’t do it better than the deepthroat king of Riu @Gary Goodson
> 
> All just a joke except the part about Gary he loves the dix


So how many can you fit?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> imagine how many more seeds he could sell if he wasnt a dbag. I checked out his videos and insta. hes a hack.
> 
> I warned him on his thread months ago his temper is gonna ruin him. Yes hes got some elites, but my god I have never seen so much over promising and under delivering. couple hundred pages, and he hasnt even delivered one seed yet. If you ay attention to the time g=frames he was quoting, he wasnt even curing seeds or anything.


But you've gotta admire his enthusiasm and work ethic. 
I'm seriious. 
Ol Heisen has many flaws, but he's alright in my book.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Breeders"?
> LOL
> 
> I'm no expert, but don't "breeders" actually work their lines to isolate specific traits?
> ...


I have a homosexual custom


Chunky Stool said:


> "Breeders"?
> LOL
> 
> I'm no expert, but don't "breeders" actually work their lines to isolate specific traits?
> ...


no money in me arguing schematics I am in the low rent district in weed town , here to clown and learn something so I can graduate to chucker status


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> imagine how many more seeds he could sell if he wasnt a dbag. I checked out his videos and insta. hes a hack.
> 
> I warned him on his thread months ago his temper is gonna ruin him. Yes hes got some elites, but my god I have never seen so much over promising and under delivering. couple hundred pages, and he hasnt even delivered one seed yet. If you ay attention to the time g=frames he was quoting, he wasnt even curing seeds or anything.


Sometimes YoU pick the Wrong One, and then things FaLL apart for you. 

Tread softly in life.

None delivery after 300 pages, you say Interesting Indeed.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> So how many can you fit?


I plea the fifth here... more than any of you tho... less than Gary and @tyler.durden


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You’re all good in book too man hell i don’t care if you deepthroat but I can tell you, you don’t do it better than the deepthroat king of Riu @Gary Goodson
> 
> All just a joke except the part about Gary he loves the dix


I'm partial to my own only , take him everywhere


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I plea the fifth here... more than any of you tho... less than Gary and @tyler.durden





evergreengardener said:


> I plea the fifth here... more than any of you tho... less than Gary and @tyler.durden


Over/under 50 hot dogs?


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

I didn’t think money was a factor for Heisenbeans but he did say he needed help after he realized how much work was involved..wondering if this is why him and @Gu~ joined forces?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 6, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. Gu and Heisen trolling us? Never a dull day in RIU land.


I'm sure it is written on a rock, or ancient Hieroglyph" this day would come. lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


You outta stay in your lane and make your own gear bro. Gonna take a while to wash this stank off ya.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> You outta stay in your lane and make your own gear bro. Gonna take a while to wash this stank off ya.


Makes me wanna stay away fo sho


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Dang man, am i gonna finally have to make an IG account to follow along? It'd be cool if someone who is very chill and Heisen trusts could be a Heisen rep here.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

or maybe it wouldn't, wtf do I know.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Everything is continuing as planned, nothing has changed.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 6, 2019)

his collecting pollen sac by sac is laughable. he is spread too thin. if yall think he isnt in it for the money yall crazy. yes hes already doig well $$ wise, but that paper chase is real.

hes chasing to be a legit name in the undustry, and his personality is going to ruin him. he will never make it over 20k followers.

My buddy Eric from DVG used to be the same way. he shit his mouth and got rich. living in $500k house and traveling the world off seeds. 100k followers and mucho respect. 

50 cent is perfect example here...


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Dang man, am i gonna finally have to make an IG account to follow along? It'd be cool if someone who is very chill and Heisen trusts could be a Heisen rep here.


I like that I'd be up for that


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Dang man, am i gonna finally have to make an IG account to follow along? It'd be cool if someone who is very chill and Heisen trusts could be a Heisen rep here.


You must have pre paid to still wanna follow


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow scratching my head here


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> his collecting pollen sac by sac is laughable. he is spread too thin. if yall think he isnt in it for the money yall crazy. yes hes already doig well $$ wise, but that paper chase is real.
> 
> hes chasing to be a legit name in the undustry, and his personality is going to ruin him. he will never make it over 20k followers.
> 
> ...


Free seeds ....Then bastard seeds No testing no finished buds of crossings.... all seemed to good 
to be true .


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

This whole GPS thing is one big money grab -that heisen insisted he wasnt about. Im not doubting heisen does what he does because he likes what he does, but he cant have me believe he dont need the extra money and that he isnt backing up what he says hes about. Why the preorders all of a sudden after the "list" being around for a month or better? Why the new team up with GPS of all people? Is there a shortage of seed banks I dont know about?? Does his own website not work?? Whatever though. Good luck to both of em.....


main cola said:


> I didn’t think money was a factor for Heisenbeans but he did say he needed help after he realized how much work was involved..wondering if this is why him and @Gu~ joined forces?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> You must have pre paid to still wanna follow


what is your problem with people preordering? 
Edit only asking don't take offence


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> what is your problem with people preordering?


show me what your are pre ordering ?
Your ordering blind .... NO ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a vid game but a cant show u what it is it just a game of death and life .


Can i see a demo ?
there s is none

Pre order now


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have no problem buying seeds from Heisen's own website. Whatever he did with Gu is none of my business. I know why Hydro is pissed and I don't blame him. But when he's able to post on Heisen's forum and speak to him he may relax a bit.

In this dog eat dog business sometimes it's better to get into bed with a competitor than go down without a fight. Heisen aint going down. He's looking at and weighing his options.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This whole GPS thing is one big money grab -that heisen insisted he wasnt about. Im not doubting heisen does what he does because he likes what he does, but he cant have me believe he dont need the extra money and that he isnt backing up what he says hes about. Why the preorders all of a sudden after the "list" being around for a month or better? Why the new team up with GPS of all people? Is there a shortage of seed banks I dont know about?? Does his own website not work?? Whatever though. Good luck to both of em.....


January the list came out of Testers 
its now march 
I done a whole grow and started a new one


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> your buddy shit in his mouth?


lol


Pa-Nature said:


> show me what your are pre ordering ?
> Your ordering blind .... NO ?


I'm aware I'm ordering blind but it's the chance I'm willing to take to possibly have genetics I never would have otherwise. Yes it's a huge risk for me and I really dont have the money to be wasting but again that's the risk I'm taking. I didn't mean to offend I just was curious on your stance.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I have no problem buying seeds from Heisen's own website. Whatever he did with Gu is none of my business. I know why Hydro is pissed and I don't blame him. But when he's able to post on Heisen's forum and speak to him he may relax a bit.
> 
> In this dog eat dog business sometimes it's better to get into bed with a competitor than go down without a fight. Heisen aint going down. He's looking at and weighing his options.


Cause ur his friend bro


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow guy gets ban and look how quickly you all turn on him.. No worries though It's not about the $$$$$$ lol


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

for someone who hates the guy, you sure spend a shitload of time posting in threads about him. you know it puts the post back to the top every time you post, right? you're not doing anything other than giving him exposure.

you're posting at a clip that would give that greenthumb guy a run for his money.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Wow guy gets ban and look how quickly you all turn on him.. No worries though It's not about the $$$$$$ lol


Dont make us the bad people here as just said the ship is sinking and some of us just seen it way before this .
People have money out least he could do is email every1 that has preordered an give money back if no seeds are available . .


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Cause ur his friend bro


Ya we kiss when the lights go out 

In my dreams


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Wow guy gets ban and look how quickly you all turn on him.. No worries though It's not about the $$$$$$ lol


i have definitely not turned on him, but i would expect some kind of explanation. it does seem to go against a lot of things he said he stood for.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> lol
> 
> I'm aware I'm ordering blind but it's the chance I'm willing to take to possibly have genetics I never would have otherwise. Yes it's a huge risk for me and I really dont have the money to be wasting but again that's the risk I'm taking. I didn't mean to offend I just was curious on your stance.


Your right its your money


Goats22 said:


> for someone who hates the guy, you sure spend a shitload of time posting in threads about him. you know it puts the post back to the top every time you post, right? you're not doing anything other than giving him exposure.
> 
> you're posting at a clip that would give that greenthumb guy a run for his money.
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

It wasnt the ban, it was the flip flop of character. I was still fully on board until I saw that GPS was carrying his gear come April.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This whole GPS thing is one big money grab -that heisen insisted he wasnt about. Im not doubting heisen does what he does because he likes what he does, but he cant have me believe he dont need the extra money and that he isnt backing up what he says hes about. Why the preorders all of a sudden after the "list" being around for a month or better? Why the new team up with GPS of all people? Is there a shortage of seed banks I dont know about?? Does his own website not work?? Whatever though. Good luck to both of em.....


Where are all the cult followers.
We need answers..

Oh they were supposed to get free seeds or something.

You can see who they are!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

he is emailing.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 6, 2019)

Pretty lame they shut down the other thread. I mean all that accomplished was a new thread being started and the convo continues....don’t really see the point....except now some history is harder to get at.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Your right its your money


Thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> It wasnt the ban, it was the flip flop of character. I was still fully on board until I saw that GPS was carrying his gear come April.


does he even know about the piss vid ? that puts both on the line for no scruples .


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Well next vid is both of them on ice in a 2020 Bentley..


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Pretty lame they shut down the other thread. I mean all that accomplished was a new thread being started and the convo continues....don’t really see the point....except now some history is harder to get at.


I agree they should've left it open especially since they deleted Heisen. It effected us more then him. We got that shit to 300


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow the tide turned quick...and no seeds released really. People said people were too enthusiastic before even one seed was popped...no people are crazy negative before even one seed popped.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Wow the tide turned quick...and no seeds released really. People said people were too enthusiastic before even one seed was popped...no people are crazy negative before even one seed popped.


bastard seeds got sent no good and no sign or date for preorders or test beans


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

For those who don’t do Instagram I took a screenshot for you guys


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)

I tell you what. This is the freaking truth. See it and make it become clear.

HEISEN CAN'T TALK HERE TO DEFEND HIMSELF. Don't let the lil shitlets get in your head. They are just lil babycakes who didn't get their pudding today. Let em talk. They make me lol 

If you want to talk to Heisen yourself all it would take is clicking his website and roaming around.....like I did. I see him talking to people on Instagram. He's alive, better than ever and still making seeds. As for me.....I'm sitting here naked and smoking a joint. And I'm freaking smiling


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

great hope its true for all those invested


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> You must have prepaid to still wanna follow


Yeah, $60 for some Banana cookies S1's and some wedding pie/wedding cake for free? Wtf not? What I don't get is people being upset about how long a give away takes to happen. I think people were confused about the "testers" list. It's not for testers, it's a launch promo giveaway. When it's ALL ready, then you drop it. Piecemeal would be lame from a marketing perspective. Bummed they nuked him although I get why. Was enjoying the detailed progress updates. 
I'm confident he'll deliver. People that ornery always do.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone know if this looks like a "real" glue?? This thread needs more pics.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> For those who don’t do Instagram I took a screenshot for you guys View attachment 4295592


As I said nothing changed. I will gladly pop seeds from Heisen I still have packs of gps that I’ll look through too. The drama did get heavy as hell here


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Yeah, $60 for some Banana cookies S1's and some wedding pie/wedding cake for free? Wtf not? What I don't get is people being upset about how long a give away takes to happen. I think people were confused about the "testers" list. It's not for testers, it's a launch promo giveaway. When it's ALL ready, then you drop it. Piecemeal would be lame from a marketing perspective. Bummed they nuked him although I get why. Was enjoying the detailed progress updates.
> I'm confident he'll deliver. People that ornery always do.


Gl may the ganja gods smile on you


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> does he even know about the piss vid ? that puts both on the line for no scruples .


That video was posted directly to the gps thread so yes he knows hell im pretty sure he liked the post lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well next vid is both of them on ice in a 2020 Bentley..


Naw next video will be in Heisen’s land driving jacked up trucks through the sand lol

It’s too funny months ago i told Heisen in a pm he and gu should be neighbors haha 

In the end I bet he sends the beans like he said he would. Some were sent and I know people that have his clones I was offered them but it’s to sketchy to be sending live plants to a non legal state for me


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 6, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Anyone know if this looks like a "real" glue?? This thread needs more pics.View attachment 4295593


Looks like weed. I'll smoke it


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Anyone know if this looks like a "real" glue?? This thread needs more pics.View attachment 4295593


is that a SIP


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> For those who don’t do Instagram I took a screenshot for you guys View attachment 4295592


Well who is this MOD that sells seeds?


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> is that a SIP


No 65 gallon smarty. Close enough i guess.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well who is this MOD that sells seeds?


hmm I think he means this guy


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Yeah, $60 for some Banana cookies S1's and some wedding pie/wedding cake for free? Wtf not? What I don't get is people being upset about how long a give away takes to happen. I think people were confused about the "testers" list. It's not for testers, it's a launch promo giveaway. When it's ALL ready, then you drop it. Piecemeal would be lame from a marketing perspective. Bummed they nuked him although I get why. Was enjoying the detailed progress updates.
> I'm confident he'll deliver. People that ornery always do.


Well said bro...that's why I always quoted "tester" list because like you said perfectly it was more a promo. I'ma sit here patiently waiting


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well who is this MOD that sells seeds?


I have no clue He didn’t mention any names. You think he was talking about you?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Anyone know if this looks like a "real" glue?? This thread needs more pics.View attachment 4295593


Heisens the resident expert, you'll have to take that to ig


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Heisens the resident expert, you'll have to take that to ig


Idk if I had a glue question I would definitely look for @HydroRed

But that post asking was nothing more than a troll post


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Heisens the resident expert, you'll have to take that to ig


Non resident


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Wel


main cola said:


> I have no clue He didn’t mention any names. You think he was talking about you?


That's how I took it...

But it's just a jab,more than likely due to the (solfire) thread I started...
Seems like all went to hell at that point.

Hope I'm wrong

Hope him the best.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 6, 2019)

_sips tea_


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

_Also sips tea_


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> _sips tea_


Watching y'all sip tea


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Watching y'all sip teaView attachment 4295607


Bro gorgeous dog


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

I am just Rollin with this , I bought from GU and got all I paid for , bought from others on here and got what I paid for , I preordered a dozen and I am just going to believe I'll get what I paid for . I got no beef with Gu or anyone else here that ain't on ignore. . Stressing just makes a bastard miserable , time for that beer. Skal


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> says hes sending out 2500 packs of free seeds/???? lollllzzzz


2500 seeds I believe you misread or I did


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Wel
> 
> That's how I took it...
> 
> ...


I forgot that you were a mod. Just thought you were the resident seed chucker


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> I forgot that you were a mod. Just thought you were the resident seed chucker


He's sneaky like that. DL AF lol.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am just Rollin with this , I bought from GU and got all I paid for , bought from others on here and got what I paid for , I preordered a dozen and I am just going to believe I'll get what I paid for . I got no beef with Gu or anyone else here that ain't on ignore. . Stressing just makes a bastard miserable , time for that beer. Skal


I'll join ya with a whiskey. 
Not sweating it.


----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i have definitely not turned on him, but i would expect some kind of explanation. it does seem to go against a lot of things he said he stood for.



How is he supposed to explain anything? He has been banned from the forum. I'm on the phone with him now. He gives his word everyone will get what they paid for. The drop is in 2 to 3 weeks. He will have his own forum on the website by the weekend. I'll post any updates he wants shared.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 6, 2019)

He said it from the rip......it would be a slow start.I don't think he's gonna be trippin with any ones money.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Well hopefully he can work this out in the end. He doesn't seem like the type to beg to be let back in here, but he does seem pretty diplomatic and not into this kiddie shit even if he does get caught up and shook by trolls. 

Hopefully they can work something out again in a couple months.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I stay away.
> 
> The only wild world I enter is the Canadian Medical Patients area. It's a hoot. Those guys HATE the fucking LP's and I love it. Politicians invested in medical cannabis in the early 00's and then legalized up here to reap the rewards,basically insider trading at an extreme level but their politicians so meh amirite?, now we wish in unison for their downfall


Yeah I dont even go in there anymore. Those guys just repeat the same recycled hate, which I agree with with respect to those who made and enforce the laws are now getting fat pockets, but fuck it is so annoying. They have chased off more canadians with the banter and it is such a poor reflection on the rest of us north of the boarder. GB was super cool and used to post in here a the time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well who is this MOD that sells seeds?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4295614


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> For the record It may seem like Im down on Him ....Im not I just haven't had any good reason to up him as of yet like so many have .
> Most of us can grow .
> But let do the math
> 50 on list ?
> ...


They were not 10packs...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah I dont even go in there anymore. Those guys just repeat the same recycled hate, which I agree with with respect to those who made and enforce the laws are now getting fat pockets, but fuck it is so annoying. They have chased off more canadians with the banter and it is such a poor reflection on the rest of us north of the boarder. GB was super cool and used to post in here a the time.


That's funny! I've been over to The Canadian section a few different times, they were talking about some interesting topics and then all hell breaks loose.
The amount of in-fighting is crazy!
Canadians are so civilized when I've been over there, but growers are different.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah it's crazy in there lol.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> says hes sending out 2500 packs of free seeds/???? lollllzzzz


I suspect that the 2,500 includes pre-orders and the freebies that go along with them, testers, the bastard series give aways, and I am probaply missing something...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> That's funny! I've been over to The Canadian section a few different times, they were talking about some interesting topics and then all hell breaks loose.
> The amount of in-fighting is crazy!
> Canadians are so civilized when I've been over there, but growers are different.


DO WE NEED TO BUILD A WALL 
lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

I do not know what happened but all systems are go and we are making beans, and a site to sell them from. Everyone who has made preorders will have their orders filled and we will have e-commerce soon. My understanding is there will be a pretty good crop of S1s coming in about three weeks flat.

I can’t comment further, because as I’ve said I really don’t know what happened.

I have been busy working on the site, going to tech conferences and other life events happening, no time to monitor the drama, too much work to do. 

Cheers, kids!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I do not know what happened but all systems are go and we are making beans, and a site to sell them from. Everyone who has made preorders will have their orders filled and we will have e-commerce soon. My understanding is there will be a pretty good crop of S1s coming in about three weeks flat.
> 
> I can’t comment further, because as I’ve said I really don’t know what happened.


Dont you do the web page ?


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> For those who don’t do Instagram I took a screenshot for you guys View attachment 4295592


This is just complete bullshit

The truth is what I said it was
He was warned not to fall memebers names
He did it again and again
So the owner removed him 
Mods have no say in advertisers I’m an admin and I have 0 say only the website owner deals with it 

He was emailed as to why he was removed he’s just making up lies because that’s what makes people feel for people 
“Unfair treatment “


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> DO WE NEED TO BUILD A WALL
> lol


Yeah, north may be our only escape route.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> This is just complete bullshit
> 
> The truth is what I said it was
> He was warned not to fall memebers names
> ...


WOW thanks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dont you do the web page ?


Yes. Does that have implications I am unaware of?

I don’t know about the name calling or whatever, or making excuses about it, or hurt feelings, I am just making internets. And I can assure everyone the genes will flow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> S
> Yes. Does that have implications I am unaware of?


So not with GPS ? Or not using his Web page ?

Im confused ,,,maybe stoned is better words


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So not with GPS ? Or not using his Web page ?
> 
> Im confused ,,,maybe stoned is better words


I guess we have a distributorship deal with GPS. (Actually pretty excited for it) That was just announced today. It was announced before I knew it was official, but I did know it was on the table.

We will be doing direct sales via our website as well.

My phone is dying, I’ll be back online here tomorrow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

after your bro pissed on his gear ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I guess we have a distributorship with GPS. That was just announced today. It was announced before I knew it was official, but I did know it was on the table.


Could this get any weirder? 

Is "weirder" a word...?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Could this get any weirder?
> 
> Is "weirder" a word...?


yes, and yes!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> after your bro pissed on his gear ?


Yes, he’s not really my bro, never met the man, we are just in business together, but yes after he pissed on GPS gear. We didn’t beg GPS to partner with us, or vice versa, I think there is some mutual respect happening, believe it or not.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

¡WCxPP!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yes, he’s not really my bro, we are in business together, but yes. We didn’t beg GPS to partner with us, I think there is some mutual respect happening, believe it or not.


That says a lot for both parties in hand for sure .
One day I hate u and ur gear today we drink beer .
HMMM wild .....good luck .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> That says a lot for both parties in hand for sure .
> One day I hate u and ur gear today we drink beer .
> HMMM wild .....good luck .


It's the marijuanas.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> That says a lot for both parties in hand for sure .
> One day I hate u and ur gear today we drink beer .
> HMMM wild .....good luck .


Wild world indeed, I would be glad to have a beer with Gu~ and Heisen someday, that would be a kick. And about a good dozen other folks here, for that matter.


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans just posted this video


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Heisenbeans just posted this video


Haha it was linked already but they deleted it he confirmed the shit I said earlier


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Haha it was linked already but they deleted it he confirmed the shit I said earlier


Really they deleted it?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Heisenbeans just posted this video


It was already posted and then deleted lol. They are on that shit.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4295630


That’s the Jet Fuel bastard right? She looks good


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> That’s the Jet Fuel bastard right? She looks good


Yea it is here one from now


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I was here for the gear now im just here for the banter .
> And post some pics of unique gear .
> View attachment 4295606


Yes it would be ok to send me a few buds of that,,lol,,,that looks good.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> an you can tell good ?
> 
> GOD is that U


He knows cause we chat. 


Pa-Nature said:


> Thats was a loose one that u never seen from your last chuck not his silly .
> 
> lol


Naw man I got a separate area I pop seeds and root clones this is in a 5 cell seed starter tray that I filled after these beans arrived I know what I pop


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

talk about people reporting ?
whos reporting shit to him ?

So lame


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> He knows cause we chat.
> 
> Naw man I got a separate area I pop seeds and root clones this is in a 5 cell seed starter tray that I filled after these beans arrived I know what I pop


j/k Brother


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> says hes sending out 2500 packs of free seeds/???? lollllzzzz


shiping will be high to pay for and then give them away.I bet by the second round of his seeds his prices go higher then the first ones he sells,,but I still wish him good.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> shiping will be high to pay for and then give them away.I bet by the second round of his seeds his prices go higher then the first ones he sells,,but I still wish him good.


I don’t think so man you gotta spend it to make it. 

I’ve done upwards of 70000 worth of free designs for churchs and schools over the years and it pays off with an increase in business


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> shiping will be high to pay for and then give them away.I bet by the second round of his seeds his prices go higher then the first ones he sells,,but I still wish him good.


No bro u pay for shipping .
Ur dime


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> says hes sending out 2500 packs of free seeds/???? lollllzzzz


Might be a typo? Nowhere geographically near the production facility myself, but 250 6 packs is probably closer, but I am only guessing.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am just Rollin with this , I bought from GU and got all I paid for , bought from others on here and got what I paid for , I preordered a dozen and I am just going to believe I'll get what I paid for . I got no beef with Gu or anyone else here that ain't on ignore. . Stressing just makes a bastard miserable , time for that beer. Skal


Skål!

You will get what you ordered, as far as I am able to make that promise, I spoke with him on the phone today and he asked me to post here and let everyone know we are all systems go, nothing has changed except the relationship with RIU itself. I apologize for that, though I am essentially ignorant of the circumstances.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Skål!
> 
> You will get what you ordered, as far as I am able to make that promise, I spoke with him on the phone today and he asked me to post here and let everyone know we are all systems go, nothing has changed except the relationship with RIU itself. I apologize for that, though I am essentially ignorant of the circumstances.


Well Sunni said to much swearing and calling people out and all that. I've been the same way and was super fucking evil bad about that shit after I retired from Army. Been trying to let stuff slide but I can identify with Heisen's attitude. In the end, as we see here, it's not worth it. Pick the hill to die on and make it worth it. Maybe that is where he is at, I don't know, just enjoying my popcorn and a beverage.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Skål!
> 
> Viking Yell


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

And yes, reading through this I literally developed a desire for popcorn and made some.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Well Sunni said to much swearing and calling people out and all that. I've been the same way and was super fucking evil bad about that shit after I retired from Army. Been trying to let stuff slide but I can identify with Heisen's attitude. In the end, as we see here, it's not worth it. Pick the hill to die on and make it worth it. Maybe that is where he is at, I don't know, just enjoying my popcorn and a beverage.


He's not just an ordinary user like you and me. 
As a business owner and advertiser, a higher level of professionalism is required.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> It was already posted and then deleted lol. They are on that shit.


wasn't riu... Heisen took it down from youtube.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> He's not just an ordinary user like you and me.
> As a business owner and advertiser, a higher level of professionalism is required.


Yeah I get that.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> wasn't riu... Heisen took it down from youtube.


That was smart :0


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> last vid was not very professional
> here to please ones eyes
> This was made by a few dudes and If you luv Pez Candy she ya Gal .
> View attachment 4295653


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey bad back guy ...old eye guy here


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4295655


Must be a bald pussy kinda guy


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Must be a bald pussy kinda guy


best to defoliate across the board. She likes it better, I like it better, toothpicks are awkward in that sort of setting.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Sometimes you need something to floss with


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I guess all that banter between Ol Heis & Lightgreen2k..in the Cap thread,ruffled riu' s advertiser T.O.S. feathers
> Ok Heis took the bait.Sad really. Should've put dude on iggy as opposed text wrestling him.
> 
> Seems LG2k is proud of himself.Mission accomplished?


Yeah that lg2k was a douche, followed me into another thread just to try and troll shit. Just catching up on this new thread now. Thank you @coreywebster Much appreciated. Had family in town, wasn't online. Went to see what I missed and I was wtf, lost. Thanks again btw for tagging me on that and solving the mystery. Much appreciated as well to both @main cola and @Mr.Head on the thread startups. Awesomesauce. Ok time to read more.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Not saying I like all my ladies in a beard but some faces need covering


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Skål!
> 
> You will get what you ordered, as far as I am able to make that promise, I spoke with him on the phone today and he asked me to post here and let everyone know we are all systems go, nothing has changed except the relationship with RIU itself. I apologize for that, though I am essentially ignorant of the circumstances.


I am not tripping at all and u a good dude man I hope everything works out for all involved , only miserable pos people wish for others to fail . Lots of good folk on here


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am not tripping at all and u a good dude man I hope everything works out for all involved , only miserable pos people wish for others to fail . Lots of good folk on here


So true bro .


----------



## chatttimes (Mar 6, 2019)

looks like some shit went down.....anything worth reading on the last 15 pages? haha


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

I get to outdraw u bastards on reverse auction soon or at least try


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 6, 2019)

Dunno what Heisen paid to "advertise" here but he got his message/website/etc. out pretty well for whatever he paid. Hopefully he paid with a VISA.(always fun to nix the charges for services you never got) 

I'm riding the ride. Heisen owes me nothing....so we'll see if his word means something to him and he follows through as he said he would with 3 free packs. If he doesn't...I'm out nothing and it sure won't be the first time someone didn't come through with what they said they'd do in PotLand. Prolly be much better chance to get those Banana Cookies S-1's and crosses with so many folks stepping aside. Heehee. Now RIU will just get to host a shit ton of grow threads of his beans for free while everyone shops elsewhere...making zip/nada/zilch off any of it. Makes sense.

but hey..I'm just a grower. Used to be that was what it was all about.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Dunno what Heisen paid to "advertise" here but he got his message/website/etc. out pretty well for whatever he paid. Hopefully he paid with a VISA.(always fun to nix the charges for services you never got)
> 
> I'm riding the ride. Heisen owes me nothing....so we'll see if his word means something to him and he follows through as he said he would with 3 free packs. If he doesn't...I'm out nothing and it sure won't be the first time someone didn't come through with what they said they'd do in PotLand. Prolly be much better chance to get those Banana Cookies S-1's and crosses with so many folks stepping aside. Heehee. Now RIU will just get to host a shit ton of grow threads of his beans for free while everyone shops elsewhere...making zip/nada/zilch off any of it. Makes sense.
> 
> but hey..I'm just a grower. Used to be that was what it was all about.


Amen.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

He will keep His word .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Stay the hell outta politics tho that place will bite your head off sew it back on just to cut it off and stuff it up your ass lol


It is quite entertaining tho.I don't comment or like posts...I just use the 3L method.Lurk Learn Laugh.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Yeah, $60 for some Banana cookies S1's and some wedding pie/wedding cake for free? Wtf not? What I don't get is people being upset about how long a give away takes to happen. I think people were confused about the "testers" list. It's not for testers, it's a launch promo giveaway. When it's ALL ready, then you drop it. Piecemeal would be lame from a marketing perspective. Bummed they nuked him although I get why. Was enjoying the detailed progress updates.
> I'm confident he'll deliver. People that ornery always do.


That was my exact order as well. Lol. I wanted the banana cookies s1. Anything else is bonus, should all do some goodness.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Genetics and arguments between Heisen and Gu aside....Heisen knows Gu's ethics and how things were mishandled on more than one issue. And he still decides to sell his gear at GPS. Thats money grubber shit right there when you throw ethics to the side to sell something.


This,and the pissing on the plants,the hammering of Gu's ethics in regards to...ummm just about everything from posting mom pics to S1 gate and the payofix debacle.I thought I'd get to see some friendly competition between the 2.

LeBron' s punkass just took his talents to the Miami heat!(this is a joke.not meant to start a internet fight.)


----------



## quiescent (Mar 6, 2019)

As long as there's a non GPS avenue to his seeds I'm gravy. Heisen wants to make it easier on himself/$$$$, that's his thing. I'd rather deal directly with the seed makers anyway. More $ in their pockets and occasionally a better deal for you.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I was here for the gear now im just here for the banter .
> And post some pics of unique gear .
> View attachment 4295606


I've always been here for the banter man. Shit cracks me up and I learn good stuff all the time. Lol. The gear deal was just a bonus that got me motivated to move forward with a few things I'd been debating. Like another light and 2nd room. Lol. Almost there. Beautiful hand o nugs there.


----------



## Traptito (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so your here bc... oh so you can go run back and tell mommy, that the boys are being mean to you...
> 
> edit; plz just fuck off, I'm one of the most hated ppl here, and even I don't stoop to the scum or your level!


Dude's a pos hater bro don't waste your time


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I don’t think so man you gotta spend it to make it.
> 
> I’ve done upwards of 70000 worth of free designs for churchs and schools over the years and it pays off with an increase in business


I've done free bonus stuff for most of my jobs clients etc. They are my advertisement. People remember such things and it keeps my name in their heads. Say I build you a dream kitchen and throw in some extra custom details, you're gonna tell every person comes through that door who to talk to. Doing the right free stuff has always paid off in the long run.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 3L method.Lurk Learn Laugh.


This is it.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow, a lot happened and took me a bit to catch up. Family kept me busy. My cousin came in from outta town, smoked him out and he was literally speechless for awhile, couple hits of some super lemon haze. Lol. After he started talking again and had eaten some dinner we had a hit or two of mother's milk and he was down for the count from that one. Lmfao. Napcity lol. My moms hung in there better, shared the bowls. hahaha


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 7, 2019)

I can't believe some of you guys. Heisen's account gets banned and some of you equate that to meaning his business is bust and no one is getting their pre-orders? That's ridiculous. How can you turn on someone so fast? Everyone will get their pre-orders. Is RIU account got banned. That's it.

Who cares if he is selling on GPS? Maybe this will be a good thing, a positive change in Gu's operation. Heisen says he doesn't hold grudges. Why not expand both of their businesses together?

I supported Heisen from the beginning and still do. He always does what he says he'll do. He will follow through.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not saying I like all my ladies in a beard but some faces need covering





VillageAnt said:


> I can't believe some of you guys. Heisen's account gets banned and some of you equate that to meaning his business is bust and no one is getting their pre-orders? That's ridiculous. How can you turn on someone so fast? Everyone will get their pre-orders. Is RIU account got banned. That's it.
> 
> Who cares if he is selling on GPS? Maybe this will be a good thing, a positive change in Gu's operation. Heisen says he doesn't hold grudges. Why not expand both of their businesses together?
> 
> I supported Heisen from the beginning and still do. He always does what he says he'll do. He will follow through.


Yeah, kinda my take on all this. Very much enjoying the drama unfolding though. Sucks that it's at the expense of someone I suspect is a stand up dude, but holy shit.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Yeah, kinda my take on all this. Very much enjoying the drama unfolding though. Sucks that it's at the expense of someone I suspect is a stand up dude, but holy shit.


He flamed me IG by name which is cool . I'm noted for honesty and big shoulder so I can take it .
Not much stand up if ya seen the last vid he did ...wasn't man enough to leave it up .
Rant about thcfarmer riu up some users here pissed up gps plants like literaly on vid and now in business with him once Banned from here .
Don't see the stand up or the humor .
Like I said before hope you all get your gear promised and get to see it grow so I didn't waste 4 months to see this stuff ...... I know I'm not he publicly said that on IG 

So really good luck all I mean it .


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> He flamed me IG by name which is cool . I'm noted for honesty and big shoulder so I can take it .
> Not much stand up if ya seen the last vid he did ...wasn't man enough to leave it up .
> Rant about thcfarmer riu up some users here pissed up gps plants like literaly on vid and now in business with him once Banned from here .
> Don't see the stand up or the humor .
> ...


I guess we'll see in a few weeks. Factions and shit, lol. One side or the other will have egg on face.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I guess we'll see in a few weeks. Factions and shit, lol. One side or the other will have egg on face.


No egg here as I haven't said boo till the public bash he put on me in IG and none has been bad toward him as a person or personal .
Just business and ethics toward it .


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, well, well whats gone on here then. Who has been a naughty boy? haha what a laugh eh.

Me, I'm just here for the genetics so carry on lads (and laddettes)


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

"If this is all true its too fucked to fathom .
he publicly on here bashed many breeders and seeders and claimed to be a giant hero to send out free seeds to some and testers once they hit the soil FAIL"
pics posted of seeds coming up. 
He was warned to stop didn't FAIL
Granted
People now prepay as they will get stuff faster .
I prepaid because I was number 25 on the giveaway list and wanted to ensure some bbc s1's
2 weeks lead to 4 weeks lead to now 3 more weeks ,
When if not mistaken 3-4 longer then planned ,
you're mistaken, or I am? Seemed like full steam ahead with what he's doing. 
If there was a reason I could live with it .
But when I get fed shit like well a seed popped in the bud so they have to be good,,,to none but 1 popping .
pics of seed coming up
So I asked a simple question when are your tester seeds available .
his answer Did u pre order ?
Saw that. took it as miscommunication about seed drops between preorder, giveaways, and bastards. Shit got cray in that thread, not surprised anyone, including heisen got twisted on what was going on. 
next thing I knew he was banned
yep


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

klx said:


> If you are too thick to be able to see this thread and this whole project for what it is then I dunno what to tell you.


I was all in bro like every1 was till the ban the switch of heads .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> "If this is all true its too fucked to fathom .
> he publicly on here bashed many breeders and seeders and claimed to be a giant hero to send out free seeds to some and testers once they hit the soil FAIL"
> pics posted of seeds coming up.


Yeah he did and 2 days later same pic no more seeds up and no development ...ODD


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

If this works out I hope to have his fire in the garden trust me .
But I never attacked first just questioning .
also he called me a fan boy wanting his seeds when I signed up as tester ..not for free beans which to me a dif game .
I get free beans all the time from seed orders .


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If I was green point seeds and u pissed on my gear no way in hell will I work with u and even my own mother would think I was nuts to do so .
> It just strange actions brother


Which proves that you have no idea. If you knew anything about GPS you would know it is exactly they type of thing he would do.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

klx said:


> Which proves that you have no idea. If you knew anything about GPS you would know it is exactly they type of thing he would do.


So now pissers together is that what I seeing you say ?


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> '
> I know why he took me off but thats my doing


Yep


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

I need to make more popcorn


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

Im not worried about seeds or his list like most people .
I have enough seeds that if I grew 100 every grow I and live through them all I could like 300 years old by the time I ran out or seeds didn't pop


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Im not worried about seeds or his list like most people .
> I have enough seeds that if I grew 100 every grow I and live through them all I could like 300 years old by the time I ran out or seeds didn't pop


Betcha a twelve pack of Bwitched f2 regs against whatever you are keen on in your stock that the dude delivers. I got a ton and glad to share in the spirit of healthy competition.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 7, 2019)

Comedy break


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> '' I prepaid because I was number 25 on the giveaway list and wanted to ensure some bbc s1's ''
> Lets say I-U dont have money to order and was in on the free now all other pre order stole my chance or Yours or # 5 on the list as MONEY TALKs
> 
> That was brought up by another user and sweep away .
> ...


He did say multiple times the preorders did not affect the free list


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> help me tag. everyone that isn't a troll, and wants to see this shit succeed, my phones about to die!


Forgot me. Lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'll just be watching this thread.
> 
> Do y'all!.



Your full of hate for Heisenberg and clearly trying to get this thread locked. Please go away


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> wasn't riu... Heisen took it down from youtube.


Yea,but most will say it's still RIU..

Making fals claims & still people pulling for him is sad..
But it's life.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Or you all could support the original breeder of black banana(solfire gardens)
Could have been growing it & harvest by now..


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yea,but most will say it's still RIU..
> 
> Making fals claims & still people pulling for him is sad..
> But it's life.


The first video did seem to be deleted since it was able to be linked again a few minutes after the first one disappeared.


But I get your point


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh and not to forget the part that stable seeds are only needed for large scale agriculture. That there was no point in stabilizing a cannabis strain.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 7, 2019)

Entertaining thread, better than the aussie one... (ill have to check out the Canadian one ).

Why would anyone buy anything off GPS? That's like paying Don Tesla for seeds...Fool and his money...


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Cheap also... he should of not taken that weak ass jab.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


Gtfoh maybe you can look into his eyes like you did with the s1s then keep peoples money.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 7, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Oh and not to forget the part that stable seeds are only needed for large scale agriculture. That there was no point in stabilizing a cannabis strain.


The best was in the GPS thread where he said he could pick the keeper out of a pack of seeds while they were still in veg. That’s one I will never forget.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

If hes joining up with the trash Gu I'll jus take a refund.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4295740
> View attachment 4295741
> Cheap also... he should of not taken that weak ass jab.


The point a lot of people miss is Solfire is probably getting $50 per pack for these beans. The seed bank has to get theirs. Selling direct at the price points that were mentioned is more expensive than what most real breeders are getting for their fems.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 7, 2019)

Not a hater just a relater .
Sorry


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> If hes joining up with the trash Gu I'll jus take a refund.


Well that's what's going on...

Like I said in the other thread, he is more like gu than y'all think.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well that's what's going on...
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, he is more like gu than y'all think.


Anything for a buck......

Cheers


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yea,but most will say it's still RIU..
> 
> Making fals claims & still people pulling for him is sad..
> But it's life.


Do you go to harbor freight and buy chinas version of the ORIGINAL Craftsman Toolbox? A knockoff because u can't afford the 400$ original.
Ya, I see what ur saying. It aint right. But its HUMAN nature to take good ideas and try to make em your own, or innovate said creations.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Or you all could support the original breeder of black banana(solfire gardens)
> Could have been growing it & harvest by now..


This was the intended thrwad I replied. My fault. 
So gorilla glue #4 is who's?


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> This was the intended thrwad I replied. My fault.
> So gorilla glue #4 is who's?


Gg4 is a cut that got passed freely,then a bunch of fakes got passed freely,then s1 seeds was made,cuts taken and passed freely/for money...


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If I was green point seeds and u pissed on my gear no way in hell will I work with u and even my own mother would think I was nuts to do so .
> It just strange actions brother


I really dont see it as being strange... despite what happened, this is purely business and therefore pretty straight forward... also the two had it out several times over the course of several months, if it was a personal thing, then wouldnt that make them good to be able to push all the aside? Again, I believe this is purely a business move, it's good for both of em.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4295740
> View attachment 4295741
> Cheap also... he should of not taken that weak ass jab.


Shouldnt you be transparent. You are a mod. But instead posting other peoples gear in a heisen thread. Pretty shitty for MOD to do. No wonder this site sucks anymore.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shouldnt you be transparent. You are a mod. But instead posting other peoples gear in a heisen thread. Pretty shitty for MOD to do. No wonder this site sucks anymore.


Posting the genetics he is using...
It's relevant to the thread.

Your experience on this site sucks,not the site sorry.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gg4 is a cut that got passed freely,then a bunch of fakes got passed freely,then s1 seeds was made,cuts taken and passed freely/for money...


Might I add he was making 
S1's of the Mac1 which will be passsed and s1's of wedding cake and 
People will lable it as the mac / wedding cake .

Integrity is going away.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4295740
> View attachment 4295741


Solfire does have really nice looking gear for cheap. There are a few on there I will be buying forsure.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Posting the genetics he is using...
> It's relevant to the thread.
> 
> Your experience on this site sucks,not the site sorry.


No it's you and the site. Go ahead and ban me I dont give a shit. Lmfao you posting another person's crosses that have zero to do with heisenbeans. And you told people to buy his shit and not heisens


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No it's you and the site. Go ahead and ban me I dont give a shit. Lmfao you posting another person's crosses that have zero to do with heisenbeans. .


I don't have a ban button...

But if you got something to say,say it with yo chest..
Get it out in the open.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> I don't have a ban button...
> 
> But if you got something to say,say it with yo chest..
> Get it out in the open.


I just did
I didnt stutter


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

L2K = strainwyze?lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shouldnt you be transparent. You are a mod. But instead posting other peoples gear in a heisen thread. Pretty shitty for MOD to do. No wonder this site sucks anymore.


Don't Talk that hot shit now. Just awhile ago all of you where posting in Capulators thread all of your grows. 

@genuity post is In relation to this thread!

"The site sucks" Do something then!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shouldnt you be transparent. You are a mod. But instead posting other peoples gear in a heisen thread. Pretty shitty for MOD to do. No wonder this site sucks anymore.


Pretty shitty like doggin people grows or pretty shitty like sayin your not in it for the $(cause you got all these businesses)but selling free clones or pretty shitty like to post dm's or pretty shitty like throwing out beans that don't pop or pretty shitty like when you say & do dumb shit then delete it in the middle of the night?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Pretty shitty like doggin people grows or pretty shitty like sayin your not in it for the $(cause you got all these businesses)but selling free clones or pretty shitty like to post dm's or pretty shitty like throwing out beans that don't pop or pretty shitty like when you say & do dumb shit then delete it in the middle of the night?


And I told heisen I wanted a refund. I didnt see anything he posted. I'm washing my hands of this shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> L2K = strainwyze?lol


Hes a joke. Just like his plants.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Pretty shitty like doggin people grows or pretty shitty like sayin your not in it for the $(cause you got all these businesses)but selling free clones or pretty shitty like to post dm's or pretty shitty like throwing out beans that don't pop or pretty shitty like when you say & do dumb shit then delete it in the middle of the night?


People only see what they whst to see...


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

I feel like I am late to the party. Been on here for a minute and didnt know @genuity was a mod... I thought @racerboy71 was, but he ain't been around these parts for while. 

Maybe I did know and was too  and forgot... lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> And I told heisen I wanted a refund. I didnt see anything he posted. I'm washing my hands of this shit.


Not trying to be a dick whyte but dude been a douchebag from day 1


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I feel like I am late to the party. Been on here for a minute and didnt know @genuity was a mod... I thought @racerboy71 was, but he ain't been around these parts for while.
> 
> Maybe I did know and was too  and forgot... lol


I always say I'm more of a janitor,I try to clean up (buy cannabis here) threads & (threats to other members) I let members post what they feel as much as I can.. 



whytewidow said:


> For a mod to post and say dont buy this dude shit buy solfires is shitty. I bet if someone posted in his chuckers thread dont buy gens shit buy the real dudes. Not the chuck. Mother fukr would be banned in heart beat


Last reply to you...
I tell people to buy the original always... you late. And pulling at straws..

Think for yourself.



Lightgreen2k said:


> You are of the slower variety. He did not say that at all.
> 
> He said you could support the Original source!
> View attachment 4295772


Like I always say,people see what they want...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> For a mod to post and say dont buy this dude shit buy solfires is shitty. I bet if someone posted in his chuckers thread dont buy gens shit buy the real dudes. Not the chuck. Mother fukr would be banned in heart beat


Most of your Rants are 90% False, I'll give you 10% and even that is a stretch! You want cheap beans and free stuff which is fine, but go cry where people actually care!

The jigg is up!


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 7, 2019)

WTF happened....holy shiit

After all the hate heisen had at GU~ in the GP thread for ages, and now he PARTNERS with him , out of the blue ? You're fkn kiddin me. HB detested the practices of GU, now they are partners???? ....sold his soul...

With greenpoints previous nightmare s1 fiasco, Gu's gonna try fems again, and, now pairing with hb's untested s1's......wtf !

Some of you folks dont see whats goin on here 

_I wont support this type of bs, with Red, im out...there are lots of fire genetics out there available folks. As an old fuck i see this sht all too often in business practices
_
*I hope all you good people he promised free seeds get your packs  *


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Say I build you a dream kitchen and throw in some extra custom details, you're gonna tell every person comes through that door who to talk to. Doing the right free stuff has always paid off in the long run.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> WTF happened....holy shiit
> 
> After all the hate heisen had at GU~ in the GP thread for ages, and now he PARTNERS with him , out of the blue ? You're fkn kiddin me. HB detested the practices of GU, now they are partners???? sold his soul
> 
> ...


I dont even want the free seeds. I just want a refund for my pre order.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's good. Mods can reply to who they want. Way to turn this into the farm.


@genuity and Yet be skates over his false claims.

This place is far from the thcfamer!


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Dunno what Heisen paid to "advertise" here but he got his message/website/etc. out pretty well for whatever he paid. Hopefully he paid with a VISA.(always fun to nix the charges for services you never got)
> 
> I'm riding the ride. Heisen owes me nothing....so we'll see if his word means something to him and he follows through as he said he would with 3 free packs. If he doesn't...I'm out nothing and it sure won't be the first time someone didn't come through with what they said they'd do in PotLand. Prolly be much better chance to get those Banana Cookies S-1's and crosses with so many folks stepping aside. Heehee. Now RIU will just get to host a shit ton of grow threads of his beans for free while everyone shops elsewhere...making zip/nada/zilch off any of it. Makes sense.
> 
> but hey..I'm just a grower. Used to be that was what it was all about.


The owner of the website is not new to business practices
It is no doubt he was either prorated refunded or his billing cycle was fixed so that he didn’t loose any of what he paid 
There are ways to do that you know


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's good. Mods can reply to who they want. Way to turn this into the farm.


I think you're taking this way wrong. I don't know Gen to be a bad person, I don't think he was telling people to buy the seeds from someone else with ill intent.

I'm pretty sure he just meant the beans are out there, heisens still going to be a while, so if folks were excited they could get their grow on with the originals in the mean time. 



whytewidow said:


> I dont even want the free seeds. I just want a refund for my pre order.


Hey man you've helped me a tonne when I've had questions, and I appreciate it, I say this with respect, maybe just sit on this for a couple days and let this whole kerfuffle die down. 

None of this shits worth getting worked up over. No point getting mad because Heisen fucked up, it's on him he'll fix it I'm sure. Folks just gotta have patience and chill. This is all going to be fine...


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shouldnt you be transparent. You are a mod. But instead posting other peoples gear in a heisen thread. Pretty shitty for MOD to do. No wonder this site sucks anymore.


Why do people think mods care about a type of seed or breeder

We don’t care what fertilizer you use or what lights either 

We care about the users commenting and what they comment 
Arguing tos breaking spam spam links 

That’s all we care about 
People seem to have such a misguided idea of what a mod does


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I think you're taking this way wrong. I don't know Gen to be a bad person, I don't think he was telling people to buy the seeds from someone else with ill intent.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he just meant the beans are out there, heisens still going to be a while, so if folks were excited they could get their grow on with the originals in the mean time.
> 
> ...


Go post in the chuckers thread to not buy gens beans and buy the real ones. See what happens.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Would be awesome if the door could roll straight up and disappear, kinda like a pocket door. Awesome idea though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I just want my money back. I dont want the free seeds. Hes in with GU. Gu is known liar and thief. I dont deal with either.


That's 1000% fair bud. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

If I felt that way I wouldn't want to do business with them either.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> Why do people think mods care about a type of seed or breeder
> 
> We don’t care what fertilizer you use or what lights either
> 
> ...


But it's ok for lighten2k to dog every single thread he visits? And talk smack to every single person he interacts with.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Go post in the chuckers thread to not buy gens beans and buy the real ones. See what happens.


Buddy that's like where I hang out 99.9% of my time here.

@genuity has always been standup AF to me lol. I can't say a bad word about dude. I'm 99.9% sure if you went into that thread and did that he'd like the post lol.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> But it's ok for lighten2k to dog every single thread he visits? And talk smack to every single person he interacts with.


It’s not and I’m handling it 
It takes time you know these threads move fast
I need to like sleep and have my family around 
I can’t be here every second of the day 
Big site you know


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s not and I’m handling it
> It takes time you know these threads move fast
> I need to like sleep and have my family around
> I can’t be here every second of the day
> Big site you know


I know they do. They move super fast especially when people start to argue.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s not and I’m handling it
> It takes time you know these threads move fast
> I need to like sleep and have my family around
> I can’t be here every second of the day
> Big site you know


Wait being a RIU mod isn't a 24/7 365 commitment? I figured yall mods ran on cocaine and aderall to deal with all this shit lol


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Would be awesome if the door could roll straight up and disappear, kinda like a pocket door. Awesome idea though.


We have restaurant here called the green turtle. It has garage doors like this everywhere over looking our huge harley shop.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I know they do. They move super fast especially when people start to argue.


Yea and in order to get the full scope I gotta read from the beginning of arguments so it’s time consuming 

Good with coffee though some days haha


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Wait being a RIU mod isn't a 24/7 365 commitment? I figured yall mods ran on cocaine and aderall to deal with all this shit lol


Lmfao.... hahaha I spit my coffee out on that one.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Wait being a RIU mod isn't a 24/7 365 commitment? I figured yall mods ran on cocaine and aderall to deal with all this shit lol


Lol Plus rep


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Wait being a RIU mod isn't a 24/7 365 commitment? I figured yall mods ran on cocaine and aderall to deal with all this shit lol


In pretty sure they dont even get paid. It's all done on the volunteer basis.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> In pretty sure they dont even get paid. It's all done on the volunteer basis.


Takes a special kinda person lol. I wouldn't put up with this shit, I'd be a mod for a week then split lol.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> With all due respect, why are you still antagonizing folks?
> 
> You started shit, then ratted on someone, on a weed forum. That's messed up....
> 
> Yeah Heisens a hot head, and you've been intentionally pushing his buttons until you got him banned, instead of just going your own way and doing your own thing you're fucking with people... that's not cool in my book...


Nobody got Heisen banned.Lets just stop with this poor heisen bs.Heisen is his own worst enemy.Being boisterous and loud mouthed as a tattoo shop owner may work.Cause it's his own shop.Riu has obvious guidelines that everyone should follow.More so being an advertiser. 

And anyone blaming Gen for heisen's mouth is clearly soft headed.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Nobody got Heisen banned.Lets just stop with this poor heisen bs.Heisen is his own worst enemy.Being boisterous and loud mouthed as a tattoo shop owner may work.Cause it's his own shop.Riu has obvious guidelines that everyone should follow.More so being an advertiser.
> 
> And anyone blaming Gen for heisen's mouth is clearly soft headed.


I clearly stated he's a hot head, and have said several times in this thread this is on him. Don't get it twisted. Doesn't change the fact dude was trolling him hard....

There's no poor heisen, he fell for a troll like an idiot. That's on him lol. That's like first year internet shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "Talk smack in EverY thread" Lies!. I was in the Capulator thread saying too post Capulator Genetics.
> 
> @genuity makes his own crosses and they are in the chuckers thread.
> 
> ...





Mr.Head said:


> With all due respect, why are you still antagonizing folks?
> 
> You started shit, then ratted on someone, on a weed forum. That's messed up....
> 
> Yeah Heisens a hot head, and you've been intentionally pushing his buttons until you got him banned, instead of just going your own way and doing your own thing you're fucking with people... that's not cool in my book...


Hes a clown. Plain n simple. He thinks he runs this place. Tell people what to post and how to post. He argues with everyone. All you have to do is look at his posting history. It speaks volumes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I clearly stated he's a hot head, and have said several times in this thread this is on him. Don't get it twisted. Doesn't change the fact dude was trolling him hard....
> 
> There's no poor heisen, he fell for a troll like an idiot. That's on him lol. That's like first year internet shit.


I'm not sure what l2k's motive was.Wasnt anything worse than what I've seen h do.oh well,you guys can still get your seeds and support heisen.Maybe his site chat will work out


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Did you not report his posts?
> 
> If not I retract that part of my statement.
> 
> Listen I got no beef with you, or anyone, I just think this whole shits messed up. All I know about you is that you were locked out of his thread, which I took to mean you were fucking with him and he didn't want you there....


They banned me from his old thread-never argued w/anyone & deleted some posts & pics of mine(still pissed bout that)


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> They banned me from his old thread-never argued w/anyone & deleted some posts & pics of mine(still pissed bout that)


Word. That's weird. lol. Dude's a hot head. 

I'm not defending dude for nothing. I don't know him, I'm not a nut hugger, I'm not going to buy his beans unless I see other folks find fire lol. I just won some free beans so I've been checking out the drama, it's zesty AF lol.

I feel like folks are getting the wrong idea. I stumbled into the Cap thread and watched all this nonsense unfold. Dude posted a pic of a 20 foot tall plant with bud sites 3 feet apart and told Heisen he doesn't grow for shit.... the idiot fell for it...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

Posts are getting deleted fast!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Posts are getting deleted fast!
> View attachment 4295801


I have a freakin chihuahua Weiner dog mix they call a chaweenie. Ugliest dog on the planet. It does this nonstop. It's so weird. But then again, I have a cat that wont eat anything but dog food. Puppy chow. And loves the water. She will get in the shower with you if you dont shut the door completely. I mean dont get me wrong I like wet kitty in the shwr with me. But not that kinda kitty.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I have a freakin chihuahua Weiner dog mix they call a chaweenie. Ugliest dog on the planet. It does this nonstop. It's so weird. But then again, I have a cat that wont eat anything but dog food. Puppy chow. And loves the water. She will get in the shower with you if you dont shut the door completely. I mean dont get me wrong I like wet kitty in the shwr with me. But not that kinda kitty.


Dude you're getting your pets too fuckin high my guy 



Chunky Stool said:


> Posts are getting deleted fast!
> View attachment 4295801


We know @sunni is here now gotta keep her busy 

Nah I'm done, I honestly thought I had dude on ignore.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Dude you're getting your pets too fuckin high my guy
> 
> 
> We know @sunni is here now gotta keep her busy
> ...


Hahahaha no they were dumb from birth. But I have to admit. I didnt pick either. My wife did. So i cant be blamed for it. I take the blame for everything else. But not picking stupid animals.


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I stumbled into the Cap thread and watched all this nonsense unfold.


Caps thread getting close to gettin' deleted too....Sunni bringin' the hammer and rightly so


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Caps thread getting close to gettin' deleted too....Sunni bringin' the hammer


It's probaply for the best to lock it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Caps thread getting close to gettin' deleted too....Sunni bringin' the hammer


I honestly don't know a thing about dudes work from that thread lol. I seen a couple pics at the start.... but like nothing is Cap's gear. 

MAC certainly has a tonne of hype behind it, so it must be pretty good stuff.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 7, 2019)

Not everyone will sell their soul to swing off a "breeder's" nuts like you do, green. That is where you fall flat. Many of us "know" Cap and those cats and their money grabs...and could care less about his borrowed genetics. There's too many others out there chuckin' that don't carry the mouth/bad KARMA the restrictions he places on his chucks. Then there are the hangers-on....wow. I hope he gives you some seeds for being such a tool. Prolly not though. LOFL. 

Gotta say..I've seen a buncha folks dig at Heisen for wanting to make a buck off this...the same cats still slinging pounds and making serious bank off others. LOL. Good stuff. 1,2,3...swallow!

I'm thinking we need to pitch in for coffee here. Folgers comes to mind. Or maybe Sanka.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> It's probaply for the best to lock it.


So much drama today!
Hell I'm still trying to wrap my head around Heisen partnering with Gu...


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So much drama today!
> Hell I'm still trying to wrap my head around Heisen partnering with Gu...


Yeah that was all it took for me to not want the genetics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So much drama today!
> Hell I'm still trying to wrap my head around Heisen partnering with Gu...


It's fucking brilliant business from @Gu~ as per usual lol. 

If heisen succeeds Gu~ makes money off someone who's trashed him, and essentially gets dollars for every bad word spoken lol.

If Heisen fails Gu~ makes money off his failure and there's no skin off his ass for selling someone else's beans that didn't work out lol. 

This guy's got a PHD in smooth business.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's fucking brilliant business from @Gu~ as per usual lol.
> 
> If heisen succeeds Gu~ makes money off someone who's trashed him, and essentially gets dollars for every bad word spoken lol.
> 
> ...


I think from Heisens perspective it also give him some reach and connection back to the community. He was gaining a lot of interest and this enables him to deliver on his commitments while finishing off his site, setting up a retail portion and this could take time... I think that was entirely a business move that bennefit both albeit, it likely helps Gu more as you said.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I think from Heisens perspective it also give him some reach and connection back to the community. He was gaining a lot of interest and this enables him to deliver on his commitments while finishing off his site, setting up a retail portion and this could take time... I think that was entirely a business move that bennefit both albeit, it likely helps Gu more as you said.


I think him and Gu have found some common ground now that they have both been through the same startup pains of a seed brand.

Gu's prolly watching Heisen get all stressed AF and chuckling because he's been through all these startup problems before, not talking the drama and shit, just the logistics of getting seeds made and out to everyone is harder than it should be sometimes, there are delays and the community is ruthless. lol.

Having someone like that you can bounce shit off of is pretty valuable, I'm sure Heisen realizes this. 

Everyone's after the same thing in the end, making weed better.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 7, 2019)

Seems like Gu and whoever tags along are seperate entities...seperate orders...seperate shipments from different towns. At least that's how it appreaed to be when CVS was onboard. Each guy sends his own shit out....they really only share Internet space from what I see...but hey...what do I know...LOL. I just speak with my wallet. I'm just a grower. In the end it's the seeds I'm interested in...not the characters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's fucking brilliant business from @Gu~ as per usual lol.
> 
> If heisen succeeds Gu~ makes money off someone who's trashed him, and essentially gets dollars for every bad word spoken lol.
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings about Gu and greenpoint. 
Everything he does just seems sloppy -- like the web site. It's way better than it was a few months ago, but I'm sure I could find lots of problems if I took the time to look carefully.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 7, 2019)

It's sad to see the heavy-handed censorship in this and a few other threads where passion runs high.....and then you go back to "Recent Posts" and have to wade through chest-deep shit in political threads that comprise FAR TOO MUCH of the content here daily. Those threads are nasty..threats are made/etc...yet they run for years...LOL. Without a doubt...after over 20 years on the boards..the underbelly of the snake always looks the same.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's sad to see the heavy-handed censorship in this and a few other threads where passion runs high.....and then you go back to "Recent Posts" and have to wade through chest-deep shit in political threads that comprise FAR TOO MUCH of the content here daily. Those threads are nasty..threats are made/etc...yet they run for years...LOL. Without a doubt...after over 20 years on the boards..the underbelly of the snake always looks the same.


Do you report any of these post? To that sections MODS.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have mixed feelings about Gu and greenpoint.
> Everything he does just seems sloppy -- like the web site. It's way better than it was a few months ago, but I'm sure I could find lots of problems if I took the time to look carefully.


I can definitely see where you're coming from there.

Last time I ordered from Greenpoint you could use a credit card safely and the site had a currency conversion feature  

I haven't really ordered from anyone in a while, been mostly growing out my Chucks and some Karma gear.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Buncha freaking drama queens is all I see here. We are old freaking men! WTF are we doing? 

Competitiveness is one thing, but this bullshit is totally gone too far. Please remove the haters from this thread and move on. Make me a mod of this thread only....... if possible. I will keep this thread so tight gay men will flock here from all over the world. I will post pics of a semi nude Brad Pitt in multiple poses and they will come.......count on it.

If Heisen's shit is garbage we will post it. If Heisen doesn't do the right thing we will post it. If Heisen's seeds turn out fire we WILL post it. That is ALL that needs to be posted here. Stop being whiny old drama queens and get your makeup on right. Take the curlers outta your hair and put the 6 inch heels back in the closet. 

If you keep coming back here I will be forced to post pics of luscious trannies in full gear. This will hopefully get rid of the biggest Heisen haters and maybe a few non haters as well 

Relax.................look in the mirror..............and realize life is so much more than this. Now get some eye mascara and take care of those lashes baby


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Do you report any of these post? To that sections MODS.


No. IF those folks are truly "Moderating" and upholding the TOU here...why should the rest of the board be the ones to police such (non) actions? I just stay away. Only mentioned it to show the incosistencies present in what/what isn't allowed to stand here. Just the fact that politics is allowed on a pot board sets the tone for the rest of the board, IMO. Do as I say..not as I do.

But I'm just a grower with a wallet. Don' mind me.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Guys a few things , there are a ton of great people on this thread don't lose sight of the comraderie built, 2 nd Gen is a stand up dude , he helps folk , and until yesterday I didn't know He was a mod and I don't believe him the type to shit on a guy , he daily gives props to other seed companies , 3rd Heisen will get the beans out , no way he pockets people's cash and doesn't deliver , I just can't see that happening . Lastly if LG2k is allowed to spike the football and run around gloating then equal justice was not dealt out


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 7, 2019)

Seriously? Grown ass men get in arguements on the internet, then rat each other out to the moderators on this site? Lol, now that's some chump shit right there. Then you got the same clown bragging about it on someone's IG like he's somebody? 

Really? This is what we want from forums about the plant we grow? Rats and those that brag about being rats. I guess I'll have to get used to the new, legal marijuana, where pussies and rats are the new...

It's all pretty sad!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> No. IF those folks are truly "Moderating" and upholding the TOU here...why should the rest of the board be the ones to police such (non) actions? I just stay away. Only mentioned it to show the incosistencies present in what/what isn't allowed to stand here. Just the fact that politics is allowed on a pot board sets the tone for the rest of the board, IMO. Do as I say..not as I do.
> 
> But I'm just a grower with a wallet. Don' mind me.


So it sounds like you want mods to be right on the backs of ever poster?
That would be true censorship 

I like buying seeds to... no wallet though,just a pocket full of one's


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4295740
> View attachment 4295741
> Cheap also... he should of not taken that weak ass jab.


I see a few crosses already effing made! Well I'll be damned.
This thread is moving faster without Ol' Heis' in it.Whereizzy? I know I know ban hammer.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 7, 2019)

Jet Fuel 
2 of the 3 that cracked are up.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> And you still cant grow anything but hermies. Show me one post from you that's been constructive. And helped anyone. And I also notice the only people who liked your post. Is the rest of the losers. Amos and GU. Go grow some more hermies.
> 
> Edit: you had a liar and thief like your post. Along with a dude who chucks the liars n thief's gear. 10-4 hermie.


Whyte You are a good dude , be that guy don't lower Yourself to some others level, I lowered myself like that once arguing with a toxic poster , Your better than that and a huge asset to us as a community. A friend .


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4295838 Jet Fuel
> 2 of the 3 that cracked are up.


Very nice man. Glad you got two to come up


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So much drama today!
> Hell I'm still trying to wrap my head around Heisen partnering with Gu...





whytewidow said:


> Yeah that was all it took for me to not want the genetics.


I am still really hoping it's false.I don't do business with Gu on principle alone.If it is really real,I'll be torn.The whole reason I was fucking with Ol'Heis' is because I thought he stood for something Gu didn't.Lol I was also amused by him killing off a room full of GPS gear and the urination video.

I know I know, I don't necessarily have to deal with Gu to get some heisenbeans and I can go to his site,but he'll have that stench on him.

Gu if you are reading this.I do not dislike you I dislike your mind frame in regards to customer safety.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I've had that clown on ignore since he started posting pics of his wife and hermie plants. No one wants to see either. But for some reason it popped up he quoted me.


Man We all get caught up sometimes , everyone can buy from whom they want and all have thier own unique experiences with seed companies , i am not here to shit on or prop any seed companies . I am here to talk and learn and clown with folk u being one of em . Yesterday is gone , today is a new day.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Just gonna go back to my growing hole.Comment much much less and like every post I deem worthy,entertaining and most of all educational.Oh plus pics....I looove me some plant pics. I've already had my hand slapped by a mod.
 all. Be easy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Here I am standing on the shore line expecting the waves to stop crashing against the rocks eventually. 

I think I'm naive.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man We all get caught up sometimes , everyone can buy from whom they want and all have thier own unique experiences with seed companies , i am not here to shit on or prop any seed companies . I am here to talk and learn and clown with folk u being one of em . *Yesterday is gone , today is a new day*.


Super important post right here...


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just gonna go back to my growing hole.Comment much much less and like every post I deem worthy,entertaining and most of all educational.Oh plus pics....I looove me some plant pics. I've already had my hand slapped by a mod.
> all. Be easy.





Mr.Head said:


> Here I am standing on the shore line expecting the waves to stop crashing against the rocks eventually.
> 
> I think I'm naive.


Typical aliens.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

ok I think we can get back to the point of the thread now

Like his stuff post it
Don’t like it scroll by 

Enough with the bickering or well close it down because it’s getting away from the point of the threads


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Typical aliens.


What say you YT?
I am a Martian.


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

Weeding cake looks great  Black Banana cookies looks great also


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What say you YT?
> I am a Martian.


I didnt mean to quote you. Lol just meant the mars attacks post


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> Weeding cake looks great View attachment 4295855 Black Banana cookies looks great also View attachment 4295856



Uuuggghh drool...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I didnt mean to quote you. Lol just meant the mars attacks post


I thought you somehow knew,my DNA was not from this galaxy.Was gonna log off and become a new member.
I am a martian.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 7, 2019)

I dmed gen and apologized because I apparently misread the solfire post wrong but I also wanted to apologize in public and not just in a DM so I am sorry @genuity I was 100% in the wrong.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> LMAO posts getting deleted as they are posted. Gu and heisen are both complete snakes. It is a match made in heaven.
> 
> Cheers





whytewidow said:


> I dmed gen and apologized because I apparently misread the solfire post wrong but I also wanted to apologize in public and not just in a DM so I am sorry @genuity I was 100% in the wrong.


That's a Man's post.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If I was green point seeds and u pissed on my gear no way in hell will I work with u and even my own mother would think I was nuts to do so .
> It just strange actions brother


I don't see this relationship working for very long.
I'd be suspicious of the true intentions of both parties involved.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't see this relationship working for very long.
> I'd be suspicious of the true intentions of both parties involved.


Heisen has an Avenue to RIU and GU will have access to some of heisens cuts?


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> That's funny! I've been over to The Canadian section a few different times, they were talking about some interesting topics and then all hell breaks loose.
> The amount of in-fighting is crazy!
> Canadians are so civilized when I've been over there, but growers are different.


You mean there are growers out there who are slightly tetchy, easy to offend and over think shit.. Nah man, surely not!


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Heisen has an Avenue to RIU and GU will have access to some of heisens cuts?


I was wondering the same thing. I see Gu~ is growing out some Cookie an Chem males. Wondering if he would use it on any of Heisenbeans gear


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Heisen has an Avenue to RIU and GU will have access to some of heisens cuts?


I would guess that to be accurate, and realize I am the type that hopes all prosper Gu , Heisen and all of us, watching failure and hoping others fail is not who I want to be. Nobody has did Me wrong , wonder if that outlook helps success in relationships?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I would guess that to be accurate, and realize I am the type that hopes all prosper Gu , Heisen and all of us, watching failure and hoping others fail is not who I want to be. Nobody has did Me wrong , wonder if that outlook helps success in relationships?


Probably. It makes me want to smoke a joint with you  You seem like good people... even if you are from Alberta.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I see Gu~ is growing out some Cookie an Chem males. Wondering if he would use it on any of Heisenbeans gear View attachment 4295862


I popped 4 Cookies n Chem and all nice plants got a girl that's just into flower and she is a real harlot , begging to be bred. My type of lady


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Probably. It makes me want to smoke a joint with you  You seem like good people... even if you are from Alberta.


Plz I am from Louisiana Fathers side and Iowa Mothers side , I am a Hawkeye.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 7, 2019)

To the drama queens saying Heisen and Gu kick people from threads.......................stop. Only mods can delete posts and kick you off a thread. I know this because I asked the owner of this site. The "advertiser" can only ask people to stop, or report them.

When you assume and then actually write it here for all to see...................you =


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 7, 2019)

alberta, the alabama of canada


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> alberta, the alabama of canada


Alabama has some of the prettiest ladies on Planet Earth , and also some of the hardest drinkin, here's to Alabama!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Plz I am from Louisiana Fathers side and Iowa Mothers side , I am a Hawkeye.


Good people those Iowan's. Practically Canadians 

Those folks know Corn and Cold they'd fit right in here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Good people those Iowan's. Practically Canadians
> 
> Those folks know Corn and Meth they'd fit right in here.


Didn’t know meth was that big in The Great White North.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Most Iowans are good folk , Most rural Tigers are good folk too , stayed out of the cities cept Mardi Gras so not enough info to judge Louisiana city folk


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Didn’t know meth was that big in The Great White North.


Hey now! You get Your Anhydrous tank thieved?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hey now! You get Your Anhydrous tank thieved?


No, but I understand dental implants are booming in Cedar Rapids.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Good people those Iowan's. Practically Canadians
> 
> Those folks know Corn and Cold they'd fit right in here.


We Iowan's also go by another handle, The Fighting Ferentz's


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> No, but I understand dental implants are booming in Cedar Rapids.


Hey now that's real close to home CR Jefferson grad


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hey now that's real close to home CR Jefferson grad


Had family from the area and from Ottumwa.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Seen some crazy folks ride that white Buffalo...crazy


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Had family from the area and from Ottumwa.


I miss that place, need to get back , take a cooler full of beer to Corralville Resoviour and do some all night Cat fishing


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I miss that place, need to get back , take a cooler full of beer to Corralville Resoviour and do some all night Cat fishing


I haven’t been there since I was a kid. I have vague memories of blue highways ending in rumble strips.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> No, but I understand dental implants are booming in Cedar Rapids.





LubdaNugs said:


> I haven’t been there since I was a kid. I have vague memories of blue highways ending in rumble strips.


i have images of coed titties in party cove on the Res. Here's to Coed titties!!!!! Skal


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Mar 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Heisen has an Avenue to RIU and GU will have access to some of heisens cuts?



Other way around man. Heisen is hoping to get some of GU's cuts. GU was established long before Heisen ever dreamed of selling seeds. This is one of Heisen's only avenue's left. Account got delted on Insta, ICmag doesn't want him. So he has here and his website. Kinda a limited audience.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

After putting a few folks on ignore reading this thread got a little easier but having to do so made me question a couple things. 

Why does riu let people just troll. Plenty of people I could name that don't positively contribute to the community, only negatively.... and I only surf the strains section lol.

Got "mr. Let me post pictures of plants from 'seeds I made' even if it's not relevant", lg2k/strainwyze/whatever other accounts he has, ky man posting unintelligible mumbo jumbo drunk off his ass trying to buy seeds direct from breeders on the forum, plenty of people taking digs at other users/breeders that cross the line as well.... just too stoned to think of them atm.

I'm sure that at least the people I mentioned are ignored by a large number of users. If a sizable chunk of the community doesn't deem a user's posts as valuable enough to just scroll past, they get ignored, why are they still posting/not shadow banned? 

I'm sure that opens a can of worms, especially given the political discourse... people would rather have echo chambers than deal with the reality that their opinions aren't necessarily everyone else's. 

Tldr: if this place was moderated like other, non marijuana, forums it'd be a better spot. Shadow ban the mentally ill, trolls and drunks.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> After putting a few folks on ignore reading this thread got a little easier but having to do so made me question a couple things.
> 
> Why does riu let people just troll. Plenty of people I could name that don't positively contribute to the community, only negatively.... and I only surf the strains section lol.
> 
> ...


I would like to raise a toast to Q


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> After putting a few folks on ignore reading this thread got a little easier but having to do so made me question a couple things.
> 
> Why does riu let people just troll. Plenty of people I could name that don't positively contribute to the community, only negatively.... and I only surf the strains section lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## led1k (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I guess all that banter between Ol Heis & Lightgreen2k..in the Cap thread,ruffled riu' s advertiser T.O.S. feathers
> Ok Heis took the bait.Sad really. Should've put dude on iggy as opposed text wrestling him.
> 
> Seems LG2k is proud of himself.Mission accomplished?


Maybe a case of be careful what you ask for... but what thread? Cap? Lot's of users start with Cap.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone grow the autos that Heisen was giving away for free? 
I should have grabbed a pack of those...


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 7, 2019)

The capulator thread @led1k


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> If his account got deleted at IG, thats from someone reporting him. But they hit all the herb guys, seems like. I see people bitch but its kinda true, you can post gals legs spread, etc, lol, all kinds of things, but they seem to chase the herb guys heavy.Big, tall, long, small, woooooo. Given the 31 state thing, you'd think it'd be a tad diff, but my CBD gal on FB is seeing the same sort of deal, believe its all under the same umbrella. Then I see seed places on FB apparently nonUS and they wide open. High Times on FB, as much as I detest the rag, never gets hit.


I don't think his ig got deleted. It's still there. Unless it was a really old one that got canned because I've been following dude for a while now. But yea they do love fucking with the herb guys. My last ig got deleted and i only had 300 followers, wasn't selling anything or plugging anyone. Sucks too cuz i lost the last 5-6 years of growing pics.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Free seeds ....Then bastard seeds No testing no finished buds of crossings.... all seemed to good
> to be true .



Your talking so much BS about him but yet haven't given him the time to do it. Why don't you refrain from talking smack until 6 -8 months from now? 
Takes time to put a plant into flower and spray with CS and grow some nuts. Takes time to harvest pollen and dust on mother plants, takes time for the seeds to develop and harvest. 

He started talking about his plan back in November/ December? And you think their should already be some finished bud pics already being shown? Takes time to sprout seeds veg them and flower. 

Maybe you need to show him how to cram months worth of work into 2-3.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I see Gu~ is growing out some Cookie an Chem males. Wondering if he would use it on any of Heisenbeans gear View attachment 4295862



Possibly already in the cliff notes?Which i don't see why it wouldn't be in the works with Gu having stated for a while about his CnC hunt.Heisen having bunches of new flavors.Heisen mentioned the two of them have been in talks for a few weeks now?If they're choosing to join forces i don't see how we wouldn't see a load of CnC x with all kinds of stuff.If that comes to i would say that collab would be the true "wild west" series.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You were going CrazY for Heisen or whatever his NAme was when I was the only going at him for making S1's and others and now y'all Hate.
> 
> You people are the WORST...
> 
> Pick a side and choose it. I was 100% against him and kept it that way.



Yep you were and was constantly trolling him. You should have been banned. 

Just like this thread was started by someone willing to show off his gear but yet the haters here are killing it because of their jealousy or whatever it is. 

If you didn't give a rats ass about him you wouldn't be posting in it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Possibly already in the cliff notes?Which i don't see why it wouldn't be in the works with Gu having stated for a while about his CnC hunt.Heisen having bunches of new flavors.Heisen mentioned the two of them have been in talks for a few weeks now?If they're choosing to join forces i don't see how we wouldn't see a load of CnC x with all kinds of stuff.If that comes to i would say that collab would be the true "wild west" series.


maybe some politicians could take notes on how to put differences aside and work together toward the common good? What a world we would live in huh.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> maybe some politicians could take notes on how to put differences aside and work together toward the common good? What a world we would live in huh.


You're one of my favorites on this forum my dude. You always have some good shit to say.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You're one of my favorites on this forum my dude. You always have some good shit to say.


Thx Bro but truly I just stick to my own values and try to accept others values


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

The dead may never die, the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> He flamed me IG by name which is cool . I'm noted for honesty and big shoulder so I can take it .
> Not much stand up if ya seen the last vid he did ...wasn't man enough to leave it up .
> Rant about thcfarmer riu up some users here pissed up gps plants like literaly on vid and now in business with him once Banned from here .
> Don't see the stand up or the humor .
> ...



So your the one who got him banned?

You been following him around for a long time hating. I think baiting someone and then running back and tattle telling on them is super low.

That's what narcs do.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

That is 1986 Wasilla Cut , straight from my best friend in the world a guy I bled with , respect and love . Pardon my GOT reference but Winter is Coming.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If this works out I hope to have his fire in the garden trust me .
> But I never attacked first just questioning .
> also he called me a fan boy wanting his seeds when I signed up as tester ..not for free beans which to me a dif game .
> I get free beans all the time from seed orders .



Your something else to call him out on talking smack about others gear and then working with them on selling beans. 


At the same time your blasting Heisenberg in every post you make then out of the blue you say you want his fire in your garden? Don't you see how hypocritical you sound?


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Tldr: if this place was moderated like other, non marijuana, forums it'd be a better spot. Shadow ban the mentally ill, trolls and drunks.


There'd be nobody left here tho, I'm all three, so that's me out, LMAO


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

I don’t even know where to start. If it is news to anyone that Heisen’s mouth gets him in trouble sometimes, you must be new here. Sorry might be insufficient comong from me, but I don’t know the real story. I won’t ever, most likely. My mouth gets me in trouble sometimes and if yours doesn’t, you might be boring or lying to yourself.

I am proceeding as planned, anything else is irrelevant to me. I don’t want people to have negative feelings about our operation, but neither can I change their opinions with anything but my own future actions.

I feel like he was probably pissed off about some false claims someone made, lashing out and and trying to save face at the same time. People are people, we all fuck up. He has been really straight with me and I have faith that his actions will show that he means what he says about the whole state of seed production.

We are sending out testers of all the F1 crosses to test before we put them up for sale, anything that doesn’t work out well for the testers will not be sold directly on our site. S1s will be sold out of the gate. We may sell some of the untested F1s via GPS, I’m not clear on that exactly.

Details of many parts of our operation are yet to be decided. It is almost like real work, and real work takes time and effort, thought, planning, and resources. Starting a business is work, even on the internet.

Cheers to all the lovers, trolls, supporters, skeptics and fuckheads alike. Thanks for all the hype to every one of you.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone grow the autos that Heisen was giving away for free?
> I should have grabbed a pack of those...


Who got them?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Who got them?


I don’t know that anyone actually got “the autos,” he may have pulled the plug on that long ago, some parts of this story are confusing to me, as well. The autos may have been a bit of a an abortive attempt to get people fired up, I haven’t asked for details on it because it hasn’t been a personal priority for me.

I know we have no plans to or interest in selling autoflower seeds going forward.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

think Cobs AloeAuto cut is still goin, not exactly sure? And is there one or two Jet Fuels goin?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t even know where to start, if it is news to anyone that Heisen’s mouth gets him in trouble sometimes, you must be new here. Sorry might be insufficient comong from me, but I don’t know the real story. I won’t ever, most likely.
> 
> I am proceeding as planned, anything else is irrelevant to me. I don’t want people to have negative feelings about our operation, but neother can I change their opinions with anything but my own future actions.
> 
> ...


Said it before but u one of the good guys. DeCaprio hat tip


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> think Cobs AloeAuto cut is still goin, not exactly sure? And is there one or two Jet Fuels goin?


Good to know. Thanks! I can’t keep up.


Heathen Raider said:


> Said it before but u one of the good guys. DeCaprio hat tip


Yo, thanks, dawg. I tip my hat to you, as well, you are too kind by half.


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Cheers to all the lovers, trolls, supporters, skeptics and *fuckheads* alike. Thanks for all the hype to every one of you.


Here's your problem. If you're trying to start a business, why not act a little more professional?............some of those 'fuckheads' might have been potential customers, would you call other potential website customers fuckheads for questioning WTF is actually going on here?


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> think Cobs AloeAuto cut is still goin, not exactly sure? And is there one or two Jet Fuels goin?


I've got 2 Jet Fuel, @main cola has 1 going too. @ CoBnUt had one of the autos.
When and if my 2 Jet Fuels get going I'm gonna start a new thread maybe, all the haters and anyone with negative responses are not welcome. Sorry, but this is getting outta hand.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

If anyone’s butthurt is severe, I will kiss it and make it better for you; be warned there maybe some tongue action, if I like you enough.

Too soon?


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I've got 2 Jet Fuel, @main cola has 1 going too. @ CoBnUt had one of the autos.
> When and if my 2 Jet Fuels get going I'm gonna start a new thread maybe, all the haters and anyone with negative response are not welcome. Sorry, but this is getting outta hand.


@evergreengardener has a nice one going as well. I also have two more that cracked a tail. Fingers crossed


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Here's your problem. If you're trying to start a business, why not act a little more professional?............some of those 'fuckheads' might have been potential customers, would you call other potential website customers fuckheads for questioning WTF is actually going on here?


That’s not what I meant, but I take your point. You aren’t wrong, but I gently disagree in the following ways.

There are real assholes in the world, and I don’t particularly want those people as customers. They sap margin and labor from legitimate businesses out of selfishness. I have been in business for myself for a couple of decades, to some degree or other, and there is definitely such a thing a bad client/customer. They can harm your business materially.

I am in this business so that I don’t have to pretend to be someone that I am not when I’m at work. I treat my customers with the utmost respect, but the fuckheads are real.


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> If anyone’s butthurt is severe, I will kiss it and make it better for you; be warned there maybe some tongue action, if I like you enough.
> 
> Too soon?


No thanks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Here's your problem. If you're trying to start a business, why not act a little more professional?............some of those 'fuckheads' might have been potential customers, would you call other potential website customers fuckheads for questioning WTF is actually going on here?


Anyone who self associates with the fuckhead label must have a guilty concience huh?


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s not what I meant, but I take your point. You aren’t wrong, but I gently disagree in the following ways.
> 
> There are real assholes in the world, and I don’t particularly want those people as customers. They sap margin and labor from egotimate businesses out of selfishness. I have been in business for myself for a couple of decades, to some degree or other, and there is definitely such a thing a bad client/customer. They can harm your business materially.
> 
> I am in this business so that I don’t have to pretend to be someone that I am not when I’m at work. I treat my customers with the utmost respect, but the fuckheads are real.


Why should you treat 'this' business and it's customers any different than any other business?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Why should you treat 'this' business and it's customers any different than any other business?


Maybe maybe if I controlled my Spouse or Partner I would have room to Sharpshoot others.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Why should you treat 'this' business and it's customers any different than any other business?


I am not mistreating customers or treating them differently, whatsoever, I was merely expressing myself using language that you did not care for. There were many objectionable words in my quoted post, but you picked one that offended you, specifically, for motivations that I don’t understand entirely.

Nevertheless, in answer to your question: Because we are on a weed forum, silly, 80% of everyone here is gray market at best.

If you want to pick a fight with me you will have to do better than that. I have a lot to do in the real world that doesn’t involve arguing on the internet, so I will just stop responding.

I freely admit that I am here to do damage control, but it isn’t something that I love doing, and I have no quarrel with you. Peace to you, and I hope you find escape from whatever angst you feel toward me, or whomever it is that you are upset with.

Maybe you aren’t upset, it is hard to know, I am piloting on intuition, apologies if I misunderstood your intent.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Why should you treat 'this' business and it's customers any different than any other business?


Because this business IS different than any other business. And he already told you. The people he called fuckheads aren't people they want as customers. It's not like he called you a fuckhead. Just breathe dude, everything will be okay.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

There are so many of you I respect and genuinely like here, but I really have to get going on work. Might start a forum on our site by tomorrow, might not, I am re-prioritizing all of my work today, because of the banhammer event.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Why should you treat 'this' business and it's customers any different than any other business?


If you think dealing with a bunch of know it all stoners isn't different , you need to meet the folks at my local grow shop LOL


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Your talking so much BS about him but yet haven't given him the time to do it. Why don't you refrain from talking smack until 6 -8 months from now?
> Takes time to put a plant into flower and spray with CS and grow some nuts. Takes time to harvest pollen and dust on mother plants, takes time for the seeds to develop and harvest.
> 
> He started talking about his plan back in November/ December? And you think their should already be some finished bud pics already being shown? Takes time to sprout seeds veg them and flower.
> ...


We started on this before that, even, but there was a root rot event (Fusarium, anyone?) that forced him to nuke the whole system and start over, which amounted to a three month delay for everyone, and a lot of speculation that it was all a sham. There is always that sort of pointless speculation saying everything is catastrophic. It is some folks’ main hobby to make a goddamn moral tragedy out of banal circumstancial changes. It used to be one of my hobbies, I get it.



vertnugs said:


> Possibly already in the cliff notes?Which i don't see why it wouldn't be in the works with Gu having stated for a while about his CnC hunt.Heisen having bunches of new flavors.Heisen mentioned the two of them have been in talks for a few weeks now?If they're choosing to join forces i don't see how we wouldn't see a load of CnC x with all kinds of stuff.If that comes to i would say that collab would be the true "wild west" series.


Hahaha, could be interesting, I don’t know all the details, but I know paperwork has changed hands to make it official, then I guess @Gu~ announced it yesterday? I haven’t been over to the GPS thread to see that whole shit show yet. I think it is a cool partnership/distributorship which shows that people can overcome their differences and disagreements.

I don’t agree with every decision that has been made at GPS. I don’t agree with every decision that Heisenbeans has made. And I don’t agree with every decision that my other business (that needs to remain anonymous) has made. Comprimise is the nature of human relations, we will never agree on everything and everyone has emotions. Sometimes we misbehave like naughty hairless apes with oversized brains and underdeveloped emotional intelligence...I’m looking in the mirror.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> We started on this before that, even, but there was a root rot event (Fusarium, anyone?) that forced him to nuke the whole system and start over, which amounted to a three month delay for everyone, and a lot of speculation that it was all a sham. There is always that sort of pointless speculation saying everything is catastrophic. It is some folks’ main hobby to make a goddamn moral tragedy out of banal circumstancial changes. It used to be one of my hobbies, I get it.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, could be interesting, I don’t know all the details, but I know paperwork has changed hands to make it official, then I guess @Gu~ announced it yesterday? I haven’t been over to the GPS thread to see that whole shit show yet. I think it is a cool partnership/distributorship which shows that people can overcome their differences and disagreements.
> ...


Oversized brains and underdeveloped emotional intelligence...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> We started on this before that, even, but there was a root rot event (Fusarium, anyone?) that forced him to nuke the whole system and start over, which amounted to a three month delay for everyone, and a lot of speculation that it was all a sham. There is always that sort of pointless speculation saying everything is catastrophic. It is some folks’ main hobby to make a goddamn moral tragedy out of banal circumstancial changes. It used to be one of my hobbies, I get it.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, could be interesting, I don’t know all the details, but I know paperwork has changed hands to make it official, then I guess @Gu~ announced it yesterday? I haven’t been over to the GPS thread to see that whole shit show yet. I think it is a cool partnership/distributorship which shows that people can overcome their differences and disagreements.
> ...


Articulate voice of reason.Damage meter descending.Welcome back Mike.Thank you.
Now get back to work sir!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Articulate voice of reason.Damage meter descending.Welcome back Mike.Thank you.
> Now get back to work sir!


Dude, thanks so much, I try, but puny human words are like lifting water with a knife. (Heinlein via @Amos Otis) Good to see your avatar. Heisen and I just talked, email communication coming to everyone soon, DMs too. Hang tight.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 7, 2019)

No its not relevant to the subject. But I can't read the name Michael without this coming to mind!

More relevant though, glad to see your involved @Michael Huntherz , makes my arse less twitchy. (it wasn't really twitching tbf though)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> No its not relevant to the subject. But I can't read the name Michael without this coming to mind!


Wow. That’s an interesting association.

*Every time you use a napkin you will think of me. Forever.
*
I just cast a magic spell on everyone who reads this post. Sorcery.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 7, 2019)

Pretty sure the marijuana business stands alone when it comes to the fuckery brought on it by every no talent with a keyboard. An industry run by fragile egos, shit talking and some convoluted sense of entitlement because "we were there first", and anyone who dare compete with the establishment is somehow only after the money. All I can say is when the feds in your country legalize it, the dust up and fallout will be unparalleled. Billions will be made and lost, and the petty bullshit will all be forgotten, including the afterthought of "customers", fuckhead or otherwise.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *...I think it is a cool partnership/distributorship which shows that people can overcome their differences and disagreements.*
> 
> I don’t agree with every decision that has been made at GPS. I don’t agree with every decision that Heisenbeans has made. And I don’t agree with every decision that my other business (that needs to remain anonymous) has made. Comprimise is the nature of human relations, we will never agree on everything and everyone has emotions. Sometimes we misbehave like naughty hairless apes with oversized brains and underdeveloped emotional intelligence...I’m looking in the mirror.


ya i guess that's one way to look at shit.. not talking shit about/to you, and it makes 100% sense for someone with a personal stake in the business to feel/see things that way.. Shit kinda happened with a whiplash though.. maybe could have eased people into the shit or something??

It was like when trump went from tweeting about "Rocket Man" Un to giving speeches claiming they're in love now. I'm all for a more peaceful world if he can figure things out, but sometimes when people go from being *ENEMIES* to _FRIENDS_ "too quick" it can cause people to make inferences about peoples character or motive..

I really dont give a fuck, seeing as my day wont be any different one way or the other, but all the "people can overcome differences and disagreements" kinda sounds funny to those of us* who lived through that GPS bullshit..

*I speak for nobody but myself, just my way of speaking/typing


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Pretty sure the marijuana business stands alone when it comes to the fuckery brought on it by every no talent with a keyboard. An industry run by fragile egos, shit talking and some convoluted sense of entitlement because "we were there first", and anyone who dare compete with the establishment is somehow only after the money. All I can say is when the feds in your country legalize it, the dust up and fallout will be unparalleled. Billions will be made and lost, and the petty bullshit will all be forgotten, including the afterthought of "customers", fuckhead or otherwise.


Interesting take, I mostly agree, but I don’t think of customers as an afterthought, despite the “fuckhead” comment. I identify primarily as a consumer and individual human, in that regard. And from that context, I take customer serice very seriously when operating in a business context; including the cannabis business. I’m not replying to your post with all of this detail because I think you to be told how I feel. I feel a need to articulate it publicly in a general sense. Thank you for your thoughtful post, @BurtMaklin


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

Just ignore me, sundae driving through all the bullshit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya i guess that's one way to look at shit.. not talking shit about/to you, and it makes 100% sense for someone with a personal stake in the business to feel/see things that way.. Shit kinda happened with a whiplash though.. maybe could have eased people into the shit or something??
> 
> It was like when trump went from tweeting about "Rocket Man" Un to giving speeches claiming they're in love now. I'm all for a more peaceful world if he can figure things out, but sometimes when people go from being *ENEMIES* to _FRIENDS_ "too quick" it can cause people to make inferences about peoples character or motive..
> 
> ...


I feel you, I really do. I am trying to get along through life, like anyone, and I am not particularly pleased by some shit that has happened with GPS or Heisen, but ultimately it is small potatoes compared to many transgressions people have suffered. Compared to the shadyness of the seed game in general, I think neither of those business entities really represents anything malicious in the world. I want to keep my hands as clean as possible, I wash them at least 30 times a day. Everyone is trying their best and everyone had their reasons. Real “fuckheads” are only between 1-10% of all peopme, and I don’t think Gu~ or Heisen qualify as part of that set, but I am undeniably biased because of my involvement. Take it how you will. I don’t want to get into making excuses for anyone or anything, especially myself. I like you, human. No pain here, we are 100% good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2019)

I will be starting a new thread, called A Great Place To Be. It will be a great place to be. I will post there, and all potential posts by others will have to be approved by me to get posted. I do not anticipate anyone getting their posts approved. As I said, it will be a great place to be, but none of you can be there. Enjoy !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I will be starting a new thread, called A Great Place To Be. It will be a great place to be. I will post there, and all potential posts by others will have to be approved by me to get posted. I do not anticipate anyone getting their posts approved. As I said, it will be a great place to be, but none of you can be there. Enjoy !


Solipsist Paradise. Where do I sign? (Only one place)

You posts are wonderfully cryptic.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I will be starting a new thread, called A Great Place To Be. It will be a great place to be. I will post there, and all potential posts by others will have to be approved by me to get posted. I do not anticipate anyone getting their posts approved. As I said, it will be a great place to be, but none of you can be there. Enjoy !









See you there!


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

The comments on heisens latest ig post are cracking me up.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

He's telling lightgreen2k to give him his email so he can pay him for the publicity lol. Says he's gotten more people hitting him up and 2 new seedbanks wanting his seeds now lol.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya i guess that's one way to look at shit.. not talking shit about/to you, and it makes 100% sense for someone with a personal stake in the business to feel/see things that way.. Shit kinda happened with a whiplash though.. maybe could have eased people into the shit or something??
> 
> It was like when trump went from tweeting about "Rocket Man" Un to giving speeches claiming they're in love now. I'm all for a more peaceful world if he can figure things out, but sometimes when people go from being *ENEMIES* to _FRIENDS_ "too quick" it can cause people to make inferences about peoples character or motive..
> 
> ...


I had no foreknowledge of the announcement itself, and the news of the potential partnership was a surprise to me, too, but I did not fight it. Truth is stranger than fiction. Life is weird. I want to clarify what I knew, and when. It could have been handled more gracefully, perhaps, and I definitely understand how jarring it is for a lot of us. Myself included, if for no other reason than knowing the last year of history behind it. I have to shut up now, seriously.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 7, 2019)

No such thing as bad publicity


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> View attachment 4295944


They still have his ad up? Is that from today?


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> He's telling lightgreen2k to give him his email so he can pay him for the publicity lol. Says he's gotten more people hitting him up and 2 new seedbanks wanting his seeds now lol.


I see he still trying to throw them weak jabs..
Sad to see really...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> I see he still trying to throw them weak jabs..
> Sad to see really...


I think it's hilarious. Dude followed him to ig still trolling, but all it did was increase exposure.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> They still have his ad up? Is that from today?


Yesterday...it's a piece of history now lol


genuity said:


> I see he still trying to throw them weak jabs..
> Sad to see really...


I see what you're saying but that would be out of Heisens character to not say dick shit like that. I know I'd be tempted to do the same. Lg2k really upped the exposure level.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I think it's hilarious. Dude followed him to ig still trolling, but all it did was increase exposure.


It's becoming quite sad IMO. Heisens not going to win vs. a guy who talks shit to cancer patients because he has a higher plant count than they do. Makes fun of them. People dying with Cancer...mocking them... 

you can't win vs. people like that. Heisen needs to fucking stop...lol. 

I'll tell yah this, if he's so well connected I don't want to know a single person he knows. The company you keep.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Yesterday...it's a piece of history now lol
> 
> I see what you're saying but that would be out of Heisens character to not say dick shit like that. I know I'd be tempted to do the same. Lg2k really upped the exposure level.


Send that screenshot to heisen in a year when this all blows over, he'll get a kick out of that.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's becoming quite sad IMO. Heisens not going to win vs. a guy who talks shit to cancer patients because he has a higher plant count than they do. Makes fun of them. People dying with Cancer...mocking them...
> 
> you can't win vs. people like that. Heisen needs to fucking stop...lol.
> 
> I'll tell yah this, if he's so well connected I don't want to know a single person he knows. The company you keep.


Word. You're not wrong. The only way to win against someone like that is to succeed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I think it's hilarious. Dude followed him to ig still trolling, but all it did was increase exposure.


Exposure to what? 



coreywebster said:


> No such thing as bad publicity


publicity sure.. this petty ass shit.. not a good look


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's becoming quite sad IMO. Heisens not going to win vs. a guy who talks shit to cancer patients because he has a higher plant count than they do. Makes fun of them. People dying with Cancer...mocking them...
> 
> you can't win vs. people like that. Heisen needs to fucking stop...lol.
> 
> I'll tell yah this, if he's so well connected I don't want to know a single person he knows. The company you keep.


Very well said. Didn't look at it like that. Still do we really expect Heisen to stop. He won't stop until he's rubbing everyone who doubted him face in his success. 


TheSpaceFarm said:


> Send that screenshot to heisen in a year when this all blows over, he'll get a kick out of that.


I just may do that.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Exposure to what?
> 
> 
> 
> publicity sure.. this petty ass shit.. not a good look


2 more seedbanks wanting heisens seeds and followers by the minute... That kind of exposure.
Edit: i think that came off kind of rude, didn't mean it that way.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 7, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Very well said. Didn't look at it like that. Still do we really expect Heisen to stop. He won't stop until he's rubbing everyone who doubted him face in his success.


No one here is gunna get rich at this point selling beans. Another year or two and philip morris and ITG etc will squash everything in a takeover.
There will be craft brands but the monsters will own the market. You will likely find beans on the same home depot rack as the heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Last post I promise. It sux to have to put disclaimers on your posts now.


----------



## No Regrets (Mar 7, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Those Canadians
> 
> No one here is gunna get rich at this point selling beans. Another year or two and philip morris and ITG etc will squash everything in a takeover.
> There will be craft brands but the monsters will own the market. You will likely find beans on the same home depot rack as the heirloom tomatoes.


I wish this was the case. I'm looking for a good seed bank now.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Those Canadians
> 
> No one here is gunna get rich at this point selling beans. Another year or two and philip morris and ITG etc will squash everything in a takeover.
> There will be craft brands but the monsters will own the market. You will likely find beans on the same home depot rack as the heirloom tomatoes.


Success isn't always measured in wealth.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> But it's ok for lighten2k to dog every single thread he visits? And talk smack to every single person he interacts with.



Might be the same guy but I got a private message from lightgreen2k threatening me.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> Weeding cake looks great View attachment 4295855 Black Banana cookies looks great also View attachment 4295856


Those are 2 of them that i preordered and want to see flowering in my rooms.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

No Regrets said:


> I wish this was the case. I'm looking for a good seed bank now.


You don't wish that was the case. Everything we have worked so hard for for years will be ruined. Everything we have dodged helicopters for, everything we have gone to prison for, all taken over and turned into dollars for the motherfuckers who already have all the money and don't actually give a fuck about this plant. They've already kicked most of us out of the emerging industry so they can mass produce mids. If they take over the seed game everything will change. They'll genetically modify it and water it down and poison it just like everything else.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Might be the same guy but I got a private message from lightgreen2k threatening me.


Yea thats the one


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Might be the same guy but I got a private message from lightgreen2k threatening me.





TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea thats the one


He’s gone now crying on heisens ig about how he got banned


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Here's your problem. If you're trying to start a business, why not act a little more professional?............some of those 'fuckheads' might have been potential customers, would you call other potential website customers fuckheads for questioning WTF is actually going on here?



If you read that and consider yourself a FH..... Lmao. Can't help but laugh over that. But I read it and I clearly knew he wasn't talking about me


But if a critical thinker cannot read his post and decipher what he meant by it ..... Well maybe they weren't meant to grow those beans.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

maybe Im not so sad I can't get dm's over there on a laptop


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s not what I meant, but I take your point. You aren’t wrong, but I gently disagree in the following ways.
> 
> There are real assholes in the world, and I don’t particularly want those people as customers. They sap margin and labor from legitimate businesses out of selfishness. I have been in business for myself for a couple of decades, to some degree or other, and there is definitely such a thing a bad client/customer. They can harm your business materially.
> 
> I am in this business so that I don’t have to pretend to be someone that I am not when I’m at work. I treat my customers with the utmost respect, but the fuckheads are real.



Your exactly right. You see those bad customers here in this thread. Those type of people will try and destroy your brand just in spite. 

I remember reading about trolls leaving a bad reviews about a product that wasn't even released yet. Their was like 200 reviews with a 1-2 star rating and not one bottle had been sold yet. 

At the company I work for we actually look at those bad reviews and you would be surprised at how many of them are the competitors doing it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's becoming quite sad IMO. Heisens not going to win vs. a guy who talks shit to cancer patients because he has a higher plant count than they do. Makes fun of them. People dying with Cancer...mocking them...
> 
> you can't win vs. people like that. Heisen needs to fucking stop...lol.
> 
> I'll tell yah this, if he's so well connected I don't want to know a single person he knows. The company you keep.


Thats why I started in on L2k. Dude was talking down to some good folks about their grows. So I posted some dank ass pics and dude's only retort was "theyre small plants." So then I posted some logs and he thought it was outdoor?! Lol

Dude still never posted one single pic that could compared to my lvtk cut. All talk


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats why I started in on L2k. Dude was talking down to some good folks about their grows. So I posted some dank ass pics and dude's only retort was "theyre small plants." So then I posted some logs and he thought it was outdoor?! Lol
> 
> Dude still never posted one single pic that could compared to my lvtk cut. All talk


And then I posted all his garbage half pound plants haha them was small plants lol. The only large plant he had was that hay tree


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea thats the one



Dude is seriously stupid to send a private message to someone and threaten them. 
One day your gonna send a message to someone who is basically a walking WMD.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> And then I posted all his garbage half pound plants haha them was small plants lol. The only large plant he had was that hay tree


That was priceless. Didn't hear much out of him after that, lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> That was priceless. Didn't hear much out of him after that, lol.


Naw he couldn’t keep up with me, anything I said towards him after that went unanswered.

Hell he even started liking my posts. His trolling skills are worse than his growing skill


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats why I started in on L2k. Dude was talking down to some good folks about their grows. So I posted some dank ass pics and dude's only retort was "theyre small plants." So then I posted some logs and he thought it was outdoor?! Lol
> 
> Dude still never posted one single pic that could compared to my lvtk cut. All talk


Half the posts I've seen him make over the years are legit just pics of seed packs he's bought. Occasionally a picture of a sad looking plant. Thinks he's an expert with all those packs of dank that he'll never grow out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> And then I posted all his garbage half pound plants haha them was small plants lol. The only large plant he had was that hay tree


That was gold!


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gu if you are reading this.I do not dislike you I dislike your mind frame in regards to customer safety.


This!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 7, 2019)

Dont quite get the hating i didnt see what got the thread locked up but if hes solid to his word after this i will definately be a customer. I am still super excited to run some of the first tester beans and run the shit outta them. Curious how it will all go down now but still hanging on. The GPS part imo is kinda a mistake but from a business point of view is a step towards alot of volume and most likely a small fortune from the GPS selling system alone. Im not a fan of GPS and their lack of communication and the lies etc but the man does know how to flip beans.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Dont quite get the hating i didnt see what got the thread locked up but if hes solid to his word after this i will definately be a customer. I am still super excited to run some of the first tester beans and run the shit outta them. Curious how it will all go down now but still hanging on. The GPS part imo is kinda a mistake but from a business point of view is a step towards alot of volume and most likely a small fortune from the GPS selling system alone. Im not a fan of GPS and their lack of communication and the lies etc but the man does know how to flip beans.


One thing I can say without backlash lol is @Gu~ Definitely sells the shit outta somebeans


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

His customer base is now Heisens rather smart imo heisen still has a hand in the forums without being here.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> I see he still trying to throw them weak jabs..
> Sad to see really...


Glad to see a mod keeping it on topic.....and not feeding the flames


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 7, 2019)

You can shit all over a guy but if he can make you money its all good. Gu right back to selling untested s1 but this time its stock from the guy who was ripping him for doing it. Its all about the benjamins baby. Prolly have gear at logics spot next. This is almost as good as rezdog shenanigans back in the day.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Glad to see a mod keeping it on topic.....and not feeding the flames


What are you talking about?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

I got an email from Heisenberg saying everyone is gonna get their gear. 
He's been stand up and upfront with everything so far and I have no reason to question his honesty on the matter. 
When I sprout those striped beans I'm gonna post pics of the dank I grew out.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

I would give him the benefit of the doubt until he doesn't deliver. I'm on the tester list so if it falls through so no big deal. I will say some of you have way bigger balls than me pre-ordering these fems without any grow logs of the S1s (not the cuts). I'm hope they're fire and stable for all of us.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> One thing I can say without backlash lol is @Gu~ Definitely sells the shit outta somebeans


So does Logic and the guy Gu bought those bunk S1's from


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm still planning on some banana cookies filling these voids in the veg room. Got some lights moved around and hooked up. Woo hoo. Ready for some heisen beans now, still have some things to clean up etc and finish but the hard parts done.  New flowering area on the bottom pic. It'll get filled up pretty quick. By plants and an additional light.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I'm still planning on some banana cookies filling these voids in the veg room. Got some lights moved around and hooked up. Woo hoo. Ready for some heisen beans now, still have some things to clean up etc and finish but the hard parts done. View attachment 4296201 View attachment 4296202New flowering area on the bottom pic. It'll get filled up pretty quick. By plants and an additional light.


Looking really good bro! I like it alot! What kind of light is in the flowering room?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So does Logic and the guy Gu bought those bunk S1's from


Fair point.
To be precise on my involvement, because I respect you a lot: If any shady scammy “take the money and run” type of shit goes down with anything I am involved in, I will be gone in a heartbeat. I can go get a big boy job and make ten times the money I am projecting for this project, I won’t personally be a part of any scamming shit for that amount of compensation.

I don’t want to go back to an office, but I would rather do that than sacrifice my ethics, because I have been through hell (surgeries, maiming, etc.) protecting them already, this would be nothing compared to the suffering I have endured to walk out with my integrity intact for the last 44 years...
Also, Gu and Heisen aren’t like that, they have both made some non-optimal choices, to be very kind about it, and who has not? But they seem like essentially good people to me in the grand scheme of it all, and still flawed like me, you, and your grandmas.

I have to stop commenting, I got warned by a mod earlier today for skirting the line near paid advertising, so I am going dark for a bit. Not upset by any of this, just calling the game I am watching as well as I can see it.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I can do it. You'll have to live in or move to denver though and have a pretty heavy budget. Lol. Love to build that for someone. I'd do a trip in the mts to build that up the hill as well. This is one I did in golden.   was a complete gut job. I'll build you anything you'd like man. Custom hidden grow room accessed through the pantry would be pretty dope too. Lol.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 7, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Looking really good bro! I like it alot! What kind of light is in the flowering room?


Diy six citizen cobs running at 539 watts from the wall on a water cooled bar I made. The panel in the flowering room is also diy 40 leds much lower powered. About 375 watts at wall. Both dimmable. Ive got the cobs and another hlg 480 A model driver to build another one of the light bars for the other half of the flower room. I've got a few weeks before it will be needed so a bit of time yet.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 7, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I can do it. You'll have to live in or move to denver though and have a pretty heavy budget. Lol. Love to build that for someone. I'd do a trip in the mts to build that up the hill as well. This is one I did in golden. View attachment 4296204 View attachment 4296210 was a complete gut job. I'll build you anything you'd like man. Custom hidden grow room accessed through the pantry would be pretty dope too. Lol.


I honestly love building grow rooms and dialing them in as much as I do growing. You do great work. I always wanted to build some crazy secret room type shit


Jesselikes2grow said:


> Diy six citizen cobs running at 539 watts from the wall on a water cooled bar I made. The panel in the flowering room is also diy 40 leds much lower powered. About 375 watts at wall. Both dimmable. Ive got the cobs and another hlg 480 A model driver to build another one of the light bars for the other half of the flower room. I've got a few weeks before it will be needed so a bit of time yet.


They sound perfect for your space very fuckin nice! The cookies are gonna love it!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 7, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I honestly love building grow rooms and dialing them in as much as I do growing. You do great work. I always wanted to build some crazy secret room type shit
> 
> They sound perfect for your space very fuckin nice! The cookies are gonna love it!


 I've been thinking of attaching bookcase's or such to the doors for that hidden room/rooms. Not cause I need to, just cause it'd be cool. Lol
I've done a few grow rooms for clients and two of my own. Not alot of grow room specific builds but I've done many a climate controlled room and such throughout my building career. I'm thinking pretty hard of expanding that business venture. I too love building grow rooms and related stuff then dialing it all in. I'd much rather do grow rooms than kitchens baths etc. Way more interesting to me. But can I have enough of them to make it pay the bills? Maybe. It is CO. I'm gonna smoke another and think about that. Lol


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe ill name the new light "The BBCookie Cutter" lmfao


----------



## klx (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Fair point.
> To be precise on my involvement, because I respect you a lot: If any shady scammy “take the money and run” type of shit goes down with anything I am involved in, I will be gone in a heartbeat. I can go get a big boy job and make ten times the money I am projecting for this project, I won’t personally be a part of any scamming shit for that amount of compensation.
> 
> I don’t want to go back to a office, but I would rather do that than sacrifice my ethics, because I have been through hell (surgeries, maiming, etc.) protecting them already, this would be nothing compared to the suffering I have endured to walk out with my integrity intact for the last 44 years...
> ...


You are a good fella Mike. The censoring around here getting a bit heavy handed if you ask me. Take it easy bro


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

klx said:


> You are a good fella Mike. The censoring around here getting a bit heavy handed if you ask me. Take it easy bro


No sweat, friend, I have dealt with worse bullshit from better foes. This is knowable territory.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No sweat, friend, I have dealt with worse bullshit from better foes. This is knowable territory.


Hey Michael, just so you know, you're doing a great job!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> ​Hey Michael, just so you know, you're doing a great job!


Thanks a lot. I feel like I am pretty much underperforming, to date, but things are on track overall. Happy surprises are forthcoming...theoretically, they are presently disguised as a bunch of incomplete work.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> It is quite entertaining tho.I don't comment or like posts...I just use the 3L method.Lurk Learn Laugh.


One of the smartest things anyone anywhere said this month. Seriously.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

klx said:


> You are a good fella Mike. The censoring around here getting a bit heavy handed if you ask me. Take it easy bro


Soon they'll realize they've been fighting the wrong enemy. 

Forums only exist so long as the enthusiast sect of a certain subject, generally hobbies, continue to post on them. It takes us active users to generate the traffic, and thus ad revenue from the inactive users keeping up with our shenanigans. If they continue making it inhospitable for us users the gravy train that is rollitup ceases to exist.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> One of the smartest things anyone anywhere said this month. Seriously.


Isn't it?!!!


Michael Huntherz said:


> Thanks a lot. I feel like I am pretty much underperforming, to date, but things are on track, overall. Happy surprises are forthcoming...theoretically, they are presently disguised as a bunch of incomplete work.


Nah bro sincerely everything is coming along as should. I'm hype about the future.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

I though Ol Heis' and Tony made up and were "cool". Dude has come in and twisted the knife a few times during Heis' sabbatical. Cutely passive aggressive.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's becoming quite sad IMO. Heisens not going to win vs. a guy who talks shit to cancer patients because he has a higher plant count than they do. Makes fun of them. People dying with Cancer...mocking them...
> 
> you can't win vs. people like that. Heisen needs to fucking stop...lol.
> 
> I'll tell yah this, if he's so well connected I don't want to know a single person he knows. The company you keep.



https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/quest-for-craft-cannabis-lightgreen2k.87067/


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

EastCoastIndica said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/quest-for-craft-cannabis-lightgreen2k.87067/


Looks healthy and happy. nice garden.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks healthy and happy. nice garden.


Doesn't look like a 'connected' 500+ plant count to me was all. Plants look starved?


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks healthy and happy. nice garden.





EastCoastIndica said:


> Doesn't look like a 'connected' 500+ plant count to me was all. Plants look starved?


I think he’s joking. Those plants don’t look that great


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I though Ol Heis' and Tony made up and were "cool". Dude is has come in and twisted the knife a few times during Heis' sabbatical. Cutely passive aggressive.


Its not twisting the knife. Its a honest question. How is it legit to rip a guy for months saying hes trash for selling untested s1 then turn around and sign up with the guy to do the same thing? I dont see any redeeming quality to that or a hope for humanity moment.
The guys that stood and clapped for the gu takedown should be ashamed of themselves. They havent made up for any esoteric reason other than to make money doing the same thing gu got ripped on for. Where is the redeeming nature in that tho?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Is it wrong of me as a consumer to want to be on good terms with as many suppliers as I can and judge them all on the service they give me on an individual basis? I don't know what's going on behind closed doors . I want to get what I paid for and for it to perform if I do my part.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Where is the redeeming nature in that tho?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

I plan to try to run many breeders stuff and make judgements based on cost , customer service , delivery times and cost and how the genetics perform based on me being an average grower , a pretty good representation of the market. First breeder to contact me via DM I'll buy a pack under 100 bucks and give u a try but I will accurately document the experience and the breeder can document my payment performance as well . Put up time. Sick of the bickering.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I'll buy a pack under 100 bucks and give u a try but I will accurately document the experience and the breeder can document my payment performance as well . Put up time. Sick of the bickering.


Or, you could send a lot less $$ to a quality seedbank doing great work for veterans and others in need, and grab some bargains while there.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or, you could send a lot less $$ to a quality seedbank doing great work for veterans and others in need, and grab some bargains while there.


Who is that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Who is that?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/dcse-rocks.976597/


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks. Maybe I would be more aware of these things if I were from the USA.


----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or, you could send a lot less $$ to a quality seedbank doing great work for veterans and others in need, and grab some bargains while there.


On heisenbeans thread??


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

@Michael Huntherz the website is coming along great. Great job. https://heisenbeans.com/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

EastCoastIndica said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/quest-for-craft-cannabis-lightgreen2k.87067/


Lol and then lmao.

That is just pathetic. Talking all that smack when his grows look like that...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> On heisenbeans thread??


Why not? Heisens here after all. *wink wink*


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 8, 2019)

klx said:


> You are a good fella Mike. The censoring around here getting a bit heavy handed if you ask me. Take it easy bro


They want to make sure each thread is as boring as possible, or else they will close it.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Why not? Heisens here after all. *wink wink*


At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something


Would make a good series. Catfish Cannabis


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something





Tangerine_ said:


> Would make a good series. Catfish Cannabis


No way they are the same person. It would be funny though but guaranteed They’re not the same people


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> No way they are the same person. It would be funny though but guaranteed They’re not the same people


But what if they were... _Inhales_


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> @Michael Huntherz the website is coming along great. Great job. https://heisenbeans.com/View attachment 4296596 View attachment 4296597


Available, unavailable beans... lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something


Both Gu and Heisen have posted pics or videos of themselves so I'd guess they are different. Plus Gu lives in CO and Heisen is in FL.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 8, 2019)

Where would one go to follow Heisen? Just not the same without the updates.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> I think he’s joking. Those plants don’t look that great


I'd agree, not anything special. Not really very good looking buds, defs showing on the sugar leaves and such, some crystal shine but airy looking or just plain small. My blender could have done a better trim job as well. Lol.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 8, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I'd agree, not anything special. Not really very good looking buds, defs showing on the sugar leaves and such, some crystal shine but airy looking or just plain small. My blender could have done a better trim job as well. Lol.


I think I was one of the first to call him out as a run of the mill pollen chucker and banned from the thread. I'm happy that many experianced growers have called him out. And we are all seeing the results.

I really wish this sort of cash grabbing wasnt enabled...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I'd agree, not anything special. Not really very good looking buds, defs showing on the sugar leaves and such, some crystal shine but airy looking or just plain small. My blender could have done a better trim job as well. Lol.





main cola said:


> I think he’s joking. Those plants don’t look that great


There's nothing to even say after seeing that... it's amazing work.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something


I promise they aren’t, I have decent evidence.


Turpman said:


> Where would one go to follow Heisen? Just not the same without the updates.


By tomorrow afternoon we will have a Question and Answer thread at https://heisenbeans.com ...please don’t ban me, mods, I am just letting folks know so we can transfer the burden of customer service to ourselves. Three months of paid advertising for zero product should make it that far, in terms of good faith. Thanks to everyone, the work continues.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> No way they are the same person. It would be funny though but guaranteed They’re not the same people


As a real person in a third united state... I am certain we are collectively nationally-distributed real organic individual people in the actual world. No sock puppets here, afaik.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Where would one go to follow Heisen? Just not the same without the updates.


Why would any person wount to follow heisen he and others said gu riped lots of people off and stold there cash?IF any man gos in parteners with a well known crook where I come from they also call the other man a crook,At one time I planed to buy lots of fem, beans from heisen but now I would not take seeds from eather one of them men even if they was free.I was raised to not fuck with crooks and I will stay that way till I die.There lots of places to buy seeds from.I wish every person the best of luck but I bet it will not be to long till people are crying from being crooked by them men.just wait and see I can see the wrighting on the wall.lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Diy six citizen cobs running at 539 watts from the wall on a water cooled bar I made. The panel in the flowering room is also diy 40 leds much lower powered. About 375 watts at wall. Both dimmable. Ive got the cobs and another hlg 480 A model driver to build another one of the light bars for the other half of the flower room. I've got a few weeks before it will be needed so a bit of time yet.



Just ordered 28-cxm22 gen 4 to try out and another 10 hlg320's. Just bought a bunch of led strips. 
Needless to say I'm gonna be busy building fixtures and putting together LEDs for the summer grow


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Why would any person wount to follow heisen he and others said gu riped lots of people off and stold there cash?IF any man gos in parteners with a well known crook where I come from they also call the other man a crook,At one time I planed to buy lots of fem, beans from heisen but now I would not take seeds from eather one of them men even if they was free.I was raised to not fuck with crooks and I will stay that way till I die.There lots of places to buy seeds from.I wish every person the best of luck but I bet it will not be to long till people are crying from being crooked by them men.just wait and see I can see the wrighting on the wall.lol


I don’t think heisen ever said Gu ripped people off, except when we (the forum community) didn’t know what was up with the bunk S1 thing at GPS. A lot of shit was said in haste over the last year or more... but I think you might see different writing on the wall than I.

Do you want to be forever held accountable for everything you ever posted on the internet? I don’t. If I was a better person, maybe. Big maybe. Ever made a shitpost? I know I have. Maybe I am deluded, so I remain willing to consider the possibility this is all bullshit. Convince me, or don’t, but I invite the debate. I don’t think anything is fucked, but some stuff smells a bit funky. I have faith in Heisen to pull off the production side of things and start slangin’ some badass genes, all without murdering babies or whatever the hell the peanut gallery thinks will happen because GPS and Heisen are both capable of acting like grownups. Are there not worse, more directly fixable problems in our individual lives?

Does this question/topic warrant attention, or am I acting out a ritual of compensating for external shame and bigotry as a result of trauma? A definitive answer exists, it really does; Who gives a fuck? That’s the answer.

We are making amazing genetics more available to regular folks. Nothing crazy, creepy or worth note beyond that, at least for now.

/thread

...just kidding about the last bit, let the thread content flow.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or, you could send a lot less $$ to a quality seedbank doing great work for veterans and others in need, and grab some bargains while there.


I Am a Vet so I will take Your advise and make a purchase there and see how they are


----------



## nc208 (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> As a real person in a third united state... I am certain we are collectively nationally-distributed real organic individual people in the actual world. No sock puppets here, afaik.


guys are crazy if you think Heisen looks like this....




Gucci Berry 4 Realz


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Thanks a lot. I feel like I am pretty much underperforming, to date, but things are on track overall. Happy surprises are forthcoming...theoretically, they are presently disguised as a bunch of incomplete work.



Well your also provide us with updates to what is going on as well. That means a lot to those who do not know what's going on from the seeds standpoint.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think heisen ever said Gu ripped people off, except when we (the forum community) didn’t know what was up with the bunk S1 thing at GPS. A lot of shit was said in haste over the last year or more... but I think you might see different writing on the wall than I.
> 
> Do you want to be forever held accountable for everything you ever posted on the internet? I don’t. If I was a better person, maybe. Big maybe. Ever made a shitpost? I know I have. Maybe I am deluded, so I remain willing to consider the possibility thos s all bullshit. Convince me, or don’t, but I invite the debate. I don’t think anything is fucked, but some stuff smells a bit funky. I have faith in Heisen to pull off the production side of things and start slangin’ some badass genes, all without murdering babies or whatever the hell the peanut gallery thinks will happen because GPS and Heisen are both capable of acting like grownups. Are there not worse, more directly fixable problems in your life?
> 
> ...


You're too articulate for us common folk. Lol for real tho, always well spoken. I enjoy your posts, Mike.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> guys are crazy if you think Heisen looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s not as good looking as that guy, for one thing.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 8, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You're too articulate for us common folk. Lol for real tho, always well spoken. I enjoy your posts, Mike.


Typos notwithstanding...maybe. I have to edit everything ten times to seem remotely articulate.

Writing clearly, to communicate specific meaning, is something I have made a personal practice of for over thirty years. I still have a hard time saying “thank you for noticing” without feeling like a fuckin’ dicknugget. And I still feel like I suck at every part of it.

Thank you.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> At this point I think gu and heisen are the same person, so maybe you're into something


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol and then lmao.
> 
> That is just pathetic. Talking all that smack when his grows look like that...



That's exactly what I was thinking when I clicked on the link. He talks so much smack about anybody else's stuff when his own looks like garbage. My gorilla grows looks better. 

That's absolutely terrible. 

He reminds me of one of those social justice warriors. Little skinny wimpy kid talking smack how he's gonna whip ass or something. Then gets his clocked cleaned. 

I seen one of his pics and it said something about 81808 nugs. I'm sure that is his area code. Now you know where to go to get a chance to see the greatest grower on Earth.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4296781



Love those movies. Morpheus is the best!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 8, 2019)

EastCoastIndica said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/quest-for-craft-cannabis-lightgreen2k.87067/


1diesel1 is a bitch. He talks shit about people to forward his own agenda. 
And sucka logics cock!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Its not twisting the knife. Its a honest question. How is it legit to rip a guy for months saying hes trash for selling untested s1 then turn around and sign up with the guy to do the same thing? I dont see any redeeming quality to that or a hope for humanity moment.
> The guys that stood and clapped for the gu takedown should be ashamed of themselves. They havent made up for any esoteric reason other than to make money doing the same thing gu got ripped on for. Where is the redeeming nature in that tho?


Point taken. I agree with some of your points .Yet,you've still taken the chances to jab. Your perrogative T. A mere observation on my behalf and I spoke on it.
I'm not sure there were people clamoring for Gu to be taken down so much as people wanted him to acknowledge certain bullshit business decisions he was making that were adversly affecting his customers. All the while being nonchalant about it when questioned. Hard to find any redeeming nature in any business when there are sketchy alterior motives at play.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

That SD X Mac I bet will be incredible , I got WP X WC already ordered but that fucker keeps calling me like the last beer in the fridge.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 8, 2019)

I clicked that link as well. My last pH-whacked-out/had-the-flu/fucked-up-my-back and could barely even water it run looked better than that shit. Kinda what I figured though. Folks who act like they live for weed usually suck at livng for weed. Pretty obvious he spent more time telling folks their shit needed "phylos" tested than in his own grow room. Too many High Times articles about "the cool cats and the new ways" takes it's toll again... Wow.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 8, 2019)

I've found Gu's facebook before. He's like 6' 5" and kind of goofy and doesn't sound the same as the only heisen video I listened to. If you want more drama...Gu is from FL..Maybe they are old bros from the swamp? Check their handwriting if you want real proof. LOL. Gu has old posts where he drew on a board and you have Hesien's above.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I've found Gu's facebook before. He's like 6' 5" and kind of goofy and doesn't sound the same as the only heisen video I listened to. If you want more drama...Gu is from FL..Maybe they are old bros from the swamp? Check their handwriting if you want real proof. LOL. Gu has old posts where he drew on a board and you have Hesien's above.


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

New updated list


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 8, 2019)

LOL. Not really my era though. I'm really good at the internets by trade. The first two inspectors that came to mind for me were: Inspecta Deck or Inspector Gadget. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspectah_Deck_discography





guess when I was born...?

Wait, how do we get testers? This has been a wild ride and I haven't even seen a plant grown yet. The overhype is ripe


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> New updated list View attachment 4296848


That is the sexist thing I've seen all day


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. Not really my era though. I'm really good at the internets by trade. The first two inspectors that came to mind for me were: Inspecta Deck or Inspector Gadget.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspectah_Deck_discography
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Dick Tracy action figures... still do. 

Dick was the shit.


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> That is the sexist thing I've seen all day


Going to be some fire for sure. They don’t even know. Heisenbeans will be on the map. Trust me


----------



## Werp (Mar 8, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think heisen ever said Gu ripped people off, except when we (the forum community) didn’t know what was up with the bunk S1 thing at GPS. A lot of shit was said in haste over the last year or more... but I think you might see different writing on the wall than I.
> 
> Do you want to be forever held accountable for everything you ever posted on the internet? I don’t. If I was a better person, maybe. Big maybe. Ever made a shitpost? I know I have. Maybe I am deluded, so I remain willing to consider the possibility this is all bullshit. Convince me, or don’t, but I invite the debate. I don’t think anything is fucked, but some stuff smells a bit funky. I have faith in Heisen to pull off the production side of things and start slangin’ some badass genes, all without murdering babies or whatever the hell the peanut gallery thinks will happen because GPS and Heisen are both capable of acting like grownups. Are there not worse, more directly fixable problems in our individual lives?
> 
> ...


Problem is, GU just didn't have a bad judgement call. He purposely didn't contact the people who purchased the S1s. Only those who contacted him. Some of these people wasted a lot of time and energy (possibly jail time) growing them out. He did this out of greed. Everyone, including Heisen is well aware of this.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> No way they are the same person. It would be funny though but guaranteed They’re not the same people





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both Gu and Heisen have posted pics or videos of themselves so I'd guess they are different. Plus Gu lives in CO and Heisen is in FL.


I know guys. I was being facetious lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Well all You can guess surmise and dredge up the past but I am 100% positive I will get what I paid for and it will toe the line


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I Am a Vet so I will take Your advise and make a purchase there and see how they are


Ive used DC a couple of times and have been very satisfied. Hope they keep adding more brands.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> Ive used DC a couple of times and have been very satisfied. Hope they keep adding more brands.


I had problems with my cell wifi , have to go back when on lap top , was gonna grab some BigWorm and ask if I could donate seeds to a fellow Vet down on luck , tommorrow deal now since half mangled


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Guess what first breeder to contact me, Heisen , buying a 2nd pack of SD X Mac , reap it


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

If I type something I back it , hell Evan if Arjan was first


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

I will give full unbiased review knowing there is a 2 week lead time + shipping time. SD X Mac from Heisen 6 fems for 60 bucks . + Int shipping , I'll pay tommorrow.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Time to write all this down then go spoon with dog


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That SD X Mac I bet will be incrediblel


It wiIl be incredible.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> It wiIl be incredible.


I am a moron but kind of not , I have been looking at that cross for a month , if the seeding process is good that is going to be fucking fire


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Guess what first breeder to contact me, Heisen , buying a 2nd pack of SD X Mac , reap it


He's been doing a good job of communicating with the core group via email. If y'all have any need to talk direct, message me and I'll shoot you an email.


----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 8, 2019)

I pre-ordered but havent gotten any emails recently- since the banning. I'm hoping all is good.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> I pre-ordered but havent gotten any emails recently- since the banning. I'm hoping all is good.


Send him an email. He will answer any of your questions.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> I pre-ordered but havent gotten any emails recently- since the banning. I'm hoping all is good.


Yeah man, everything's on track. This is just the beginning, I have no reason to doubt that.


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Yeah man, everything's on track. This is just the beginning, I have no reason to doubt that.


Thats how I feel about it. Heisen has always been straight up with me.


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> I pre-ordered but havent gotten any emails recently- since the banning. I'm hoping all is good.


You’ll be fine I’m sure


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2019)

That update right there is why I like heisen. He's kind of like my father and I; gets caught up in the moment sometimes but realizes it and doesn't die on his cross. Also genuinely believe he's a kind soul, a people pleaser.

If you guys had any idea how much venom I've spit and deleted after a couple minutes you'd laugh. Being right and letting others know or setting people straight is a hard thing to fight sometimes.


----------



## main cola (Mar 8, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That update right there is why I like heisen. He's kind of like my father and I; gets caught up in the moment sometimes but realizes it and doesn't die on his cross. Also genuinely believe he's a kind soul, a people pleaser.
> 
> If you guys had any idea how much venom I've spit and deleted after a couple minutes you'd laugh. Being right and letting others know or setting people straight is a hard thing to fight sometimes.


So true my friend


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Just saw the update vid. Good stuff- no worries here.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> There's nothing to even say after seeing that... it's amazing work.


I love the dry as fuck sarcasm, lmfao


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Just ordered 28-cxm22 gen 4 to try out and another 10 hlg320's. Just bought a bunch of led strips.
> Needless to say I'm gonna be busy building fixtures and putting together LEDs for the summer grow


Fun stuff, I've found light building to be almost as addictive as growing the plants. That a he'll of a lot of power your building. Dang. Sounds like a good time. Like to see how that turns out, parts list says a beast is in the works. Lol


----------



## klx (Mar 9, 2019)

I just pulled down my lights and redid them. More efficiency, less watts, more points of light is my excuses but really I just enjoy tinkering.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. Not really my era though. I'm really good at the internets by trade. The first two inspectors that came to mind for me were: Inspecta Deck or Inspector Gadget.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspectah_Deck_discography
> 
> 
> ...


Ima say 1978 or 9 for the age. I can't not put a guess.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Banana cookies are looking outstanding. The only thing I don't like about how they look so far is my grow room isn't in the background of that vid. lol they will be though, I've got a harem to finish building. My room full of ladies that are always my friend, even if the wife's mad at me. lol ooh, I just saw the light turn on, time to say good morning.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Well it looks like there's some reserved seating available, heisenbeans where art though in thine divine beauty


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh dang it, more empty space, guess I need some sundae drivers too, maybe an ECSD needs a good home. Many reserved seating arrangements available. I'll make room for them all..........the shop may get even smaller. Lol.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 9, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you guys had any idea how much venom I've spit and deleted after a couple minutes you'd laugh. Being right and letting others know or setting people straight is a hard thing to fight sometimes.


True dat! Then the post stays in que for awhile in the reply box and the next time I look at thread I think..."should I?" Usually takes a few stabs to get rid of it. I just keep trying to remember,,

No dog in this fight...and it's only the Internet...and RIU. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


>


"there mad it isn't them"

Yup. That's 100% what all of this is about. If dude was given clones/paid for clones with no stipulations then who the fuck is anyone else to tell him what he can do with his property? People that find cuts are trying to be like software developers and maintain control of their product after they sell it. Not how the world works.

Glad to see he accepts responsibility for his fuck up and is going to learn from it, so many folks would have boohooed for months. Dudes moving on learning from mistakes and trying to be better for it. Can't really ask for more...


----------



## Werp (Mar 9, 2019)

Just watched the video, Didn't know he got permanently banned. Hopefully RIU reviews their policy and rethinks this. We're all a bunch of adults here, come on.

If anyone should of been banned, it should of been the guy making up lies about where heisens clones came from. Making up a lie in order to hurt their business. With No way of being able to back up the claim.

Come to think of it, Someone did the same thing to Gu. Said he lost his stardawg male and questions started to rise as to where he got his clones. So Gu knows how much these rumors can help destroy ones credibility. You can surmise the my possible conclusion without me actually saying it......


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

Werp said:


> Just watched the video, Didn't know he got permanently banned. Hopefully RIU reviews their policy and rethinks this. We're all a bunch of adults here, come on.


For every decision made, consequences follow. That is the way. 
Maybe RIU "rehab" for a month, then let him return, would be fair in my opinion.
Permanent ban? Seems rather "harsh" to me.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 9, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That update right there is why I like heisen. He's kind of like my father and I; gets caught up in the moment sometimes but realizes it and doesn't die on his cross. Also genuinely believe he's a kind soul, a people pleaser.
> 
> If you guys had any idea how much venom I've spit and deleted after a couple minutes you'd laugh. Being right and letting others know or setting people straight is a hard thing to fight sometimes.


 


I'm not good at doing that. I get real tired sometimes at seeing bs and go for it headfirst.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 9, 2019)

Did Heisen ever mention any thing about the Arcata Trainwreck he was looking to get?Haven't seen anything so guessing that was a no go on that?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Guess what first breeder to contact me, Heisen , buying a 2nd pack of SD X Mac , reap it


To be 100% transparent I was contacted via e mail by the man to make this order not thru this platform.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 9, 2019)

It's definitely hard to contain some of it...i know that feeling too guys. These boards are all so whore'ish/hard up for traffic and sales for their advertisers that they are readable without subscription so lotsa folks on the outside are priivy to what is said here and by whom. LEO likely has a heydey....but hey...let's worry more about folks getting pissed and losing it when chided and ragged on endlessly by folks who should have been throttled back long before any "bans" came to be. And again...one side says STOP THIS SHIT....even when it's weed/seed/greed related... while the politics and associated threats/jabs rages on in a huge political battle...... on a friggin pot site no less without the SAME recourse. (closing those threads/banning those folks forever). Talk about take it the fuck elsewhere... but NO....same shit on here everyday that has nothing to do with weed and everything to do with hatin'. If it was across the board censorship kinda stuff based on a set of rules that were >followed<...well...can't say I agree with any of it....but at least things wouldn't be lacking in so many attributes if the censorship was levied evenly. When it isn't levied evenly across the board it shows a huge lack of respect, IMO....respect the powers-that-think-they-be then want to be shown in your posts. Are any of those political threads respectful/follow the TOU? Whatever. Seems more "I don't like your ways" than "this is the line in the sand".....but whatever...i'm just a grower. (who has been on at least a dozen sites like this over the last 20 years. Dime a dozen stuff....for sure....and the same folks...LOL)

Re Heisen...i think he said recently he had enough shit on the table and was gonna go in an pheno hunt within the strains he already has. 

Passin' to the left......


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's definitely hard to contain some of it...i know that feeling too guys. These boards are all so whore'ish/hard up for traffic and sales for their advertisers that they are readable without subscription so lotsa folks on the outside are priivy to what is said here and by whom. LEO likely has a heydey....but hey...let's worry more about folks getting pissed and losing it when chided and ragged on endlessly by folks who should have been throttled back long before any "bans" came to be. And again...one side says STOP THIS SHIT....even when it's weed/seed/greed related... while the politics and associated threats/jabs rages on in a huge political battle...... on a friggin pot site no less without the SAME recourse. (closing those threads/banning those folks forever). Talk about take it the fuck elsewhere... but NO....same shit on here everyday that has nothing to do with weed and everything to do with hatin'. If it was across the board censorship kinda stuff based on a set of rules that were >followed<...well...can't say I agree with any of it....but at least things wouldn't be lacking in so many attributes if the censorship was levied evenly. When it isn't levied evenly across the board it shows a huge lack of respect, IMO....respect the powers-that-think-they-be then want to be shown in your posts. Are any of those political threads respectful/follow the TOU? Whatever. Seems more "I don't like your ways" than "this is the line in the sand".....but whatever...i'm just a grower. (who has been on at least a dozen sites like this over the last 20 years. Dime a dozen stuff....for sure....and the same folks...LOL)
> 
> Re Heisen...i think he said recently he had enough shit on the table and was gonna go in an pheno hunt within the strains he already has.
> 
> Passin' to the left......


I think they try and allow those other parts of the forum to get a little crazy as a way to keep the crazy contained in one area. When bullshit seeps out it gets dealt with.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

I just want to be free to talk shit while trying to not be hurtful to others . If I do this I don't want to feel like the Brown Shirts are coming if I say something they don't agree with or support someone that the man has professional or personal differences with. I want to try to support all


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 9, 2019)

Gotta be someting like that Mr. Head....or it's Admin itself and there's no one to throttle them back in the same fashion and tell THEM to STFU. Either way...it really doesn't bode well, IMO, on a pot site...especially when someone then turns around and knacks others for the exact same basic behaviors and outbursts. But hey..it is what it is for as long as it lasts...like everything else on this rock.

At this point it's just truly free advertising....so in the end...the censorship doesn't really do much overall but leave a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

main cola said:


> New updated list View attachment 4296848


I posted that yesterday lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Time to get busy and see if this thing works worth a shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's definitely hard to contain some of it...i know that feeling too guys. These boards are all so whore'ish/hard up for traffic and sales for their advertisers that they are readable without subscription so lotsa folks on the outside are priivy to what is said here and by whom. LEO likely has a heydey....but hey...let's worry more about folks getting pissed and losing it when chided and ragged on endlessly by folks who should have been throttled back long before any "bans" came to be. And again...one side says STOP THIS SHIT....even when it's weed/seed/greed related... while the politics and associated threats/jabs rages on in a huge political battle...... on a friggin pot site no less without the SAME recourse. (closing those threads/banning those folks forever). Talk about take it the fuck elsewhere... but NO....same shit on here everyday that has nothing to do with weed and everything to do with hatin'. If it was across the board censorship kinda stuff based on a set of rules that were >followed<...well...can't say I agree with any of it....but at least things wouldn't be lacking in so many attributes if the censorship was levied evenly. When it isn't levied evenly across the board it shows a huge lack of respect, IMO....respect the powers-that-think-they-be then want to be shown in your posts. Are any of those political threads respectful/follow the TOU? Whatever. Seems more "I don't like your ways" than "this is the line in the sand".....but whatever...i'm just a grower. (who has been on at least a dozen sites like this over the last 20 years. Dime a dozen stuff....for sure....and the same folks...LOL)
> 
> Re Heisen...i think he said recently he had enough shit on the table and was gonna go in an pheno hunt within the strains he already has.
> 
> Passin' to the left......


You sound very familiar


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4297083 Time to get busy and see if this thing works worth a shit


lil advice, spend extra ten buck and either get a dual or reg sep air pump and air difuser or good air stone.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lil advice, spend extra ten buck and either get a dual or reg sep air pump and air difuser or good air stone.


literally heard everyone that uses them say this about those things. I'd take the advice


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2019)

All I know is the way heisen was trying to bad mouth me,with post on his IG,with all false information was hoe shit..(I do not do that IG beef shit)
I had nothing to do with him or anyone getting banned.not even partly.

& I don't post & delete Notting, everything I post is what I mean


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 9, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Ima say 1978 or 9 for the age. I can't not put a guess.


Great guess. 1980. I guess I'll start watching his videos to stay in the loop. I think I gotta get some banana cookies or some crosses of it


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Great guess. 1980. I guess I'll start watching his videos to stay in the loop. I think I gotta get some banana cookies or some crosses of it


I got you man. Got BBC s1's coming from "He that cant be named" lol. Happy to give you a cut once they've grown and can handle a chop. Get that ECSD and we'll swap some stuff. Really go to town then. Plus whichever crosses heisen wants to throw in there. I didnt pick them, just asked for nothing piney in the selection. So who know what the rest of my fire will be....only heisen. Lmfao...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> literally heard everyone that uses them say this about those things. I'd take the advice


 So just go buy a stronger air pump and a 10 inch or so long strip air stone? Ditch the supplied pump?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> All I know is the way heisen was trying to bad mouth me,with post on his IG,with all false information was hoe shit..(I do not do that IG beef shit)
> I had nothing to do with him or anyone getting banned.not even partly.
> 
> & I don't post & delete Notting, everything I post is what I mean


Would be great if all involved could make peace , it puts customers in a uneasy position and I like all You guys and don't want to have to choose sides or feel like I am shitting on someone if I buy Chuckers gear or Heisens gear or anyone else's . Like I said I am not assigning blame for the current state of things as I don't know who did what, above my pay grade shit .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm a LLL member also. lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I DIY'd mine from a 10 gal Family Dollar tote. (5 bucks). 40 sites and easy to regulate water temps. Pump was the most expensive part.


I just want to make sure I get 3-4 good clones off a really nice GPS Cookies n Chem and a Cube Cake , I would get that clown from the fair who blows up animal balloons to assure it happens if I had too because I suck balls at cloning in prior attempts lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So just go buy a stronger air pump and a 10 inch or so long strip air stone? Ditch the supplied pump?


'Use their's just add to it, or I guess if you don't want to you can replace, but I'd just add a tad more to it, more water and air swishin, the better Ima thinkin. I use clonex too, just adjust the doses, but many don't like it, but I swear by it, even soakin cubes in ph'd clonex before squeeze and seeds. Had no idea them heat mats got so hot, I been cookin some beans, and finally figured it out. Got a timer, so should have that prob solved.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lil advice, spend extra ten buck and either get a dual or reg sep air pump and air difuser or good air stone.


So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just want to make sure I get 3-4 good clones off a really nice GPS Cookies n Chem and a Cube Cake , I would get that clown from the fair who blows up animal balloons to assure it happens if I had too because I suck balls at cloning in prior attempts lol


I use "Clone Tek" in the water I soak my cuts in and dip in "Clonex" and drop in desired "medium". Haven't used a cloning machine for a few years now.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 'Use their's just add to it, or I guess if you don't want to you can replace, but I'd just add a tad more to it, more water and air swishin, the better Ima thinkin. I use clonex too, just adjust the doses, but many don't like it, but I swear by it, even soakin cubes in ph'd clonex before squeeze and seeds. Had no idea them heat mats got so hot, I been cookin some beans, and finally figured it out. Got a timer, so should have that prob solved.


My hydro shop had no Clonex but I do have liquid black crystal to add to the Resoviour and root hormone gel


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


You can buy a Rubbermaid with sealing lid and cut holes in the lid that the pucks fit in drill hole in side for air line and buy pump and stone for a small clone set up , I was lazy and bought mine


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just want to make sure I get 3-4 good clones off a really nice GPS Cookies n Chem and a Cube Cake , I would get that clown from the fair who blows up animal balloons to assure it happens if I had too because I suck balls at cloning in prior attempts lol


I am a complete beginner at cloning. I have done from seed my previous 3 yrs for every crop. I did 1 half ass attempt from a pruning the plant needed. It died. Lol. 2nd attempt I did the peat puck sitting on soil in a solo cup with a dome and perfect climate controlled grow box. Success. Got a little weak n ugly looking but came back to perfect health in about a weeks time. Took 5 more clones same method. 2 weeks they're all alive and I see roots out of pucks. They did the same thing though where I thought a couple would die. I want to become better at this, and if a little machine makes it mo betta, mo fasta, then let the machine take over. Tell me how it goes for you if you would pls


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You can buy a Rubbermaid with sealing lid and cut holes in the lid that the pucks fit in drill hole in side for air line and buy pump and stone for a small clone set up , I was lazy and bought mine


I've been known to be lazy for the right price lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Will do buddy


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

This stuff is awesome can be used in hydro , soil I even add a very small amount when germinating seeds and I can tell You if I have a bean not germ I am shocked


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


I'd build one if i could cut the hole exact, lol. But I just look at the cheaper ones that work, I'd rather have it already put together. Now days I'd look for one that not just air stones, but diffuser or misters actually. aeromister of some sort. I got a clone bucket, didn't work for me, lol, gave it away and they work it, lol. It was just a splasher, I could have gotten a diff head I guess, but gave away


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'd build one if i could cut the hole exact, lol. But I just look at the cheaper ones that work, I'd rather have it already put together. Now days I'd look for one that not just air stones, but diffuser or misters actually. aeromister of some sort. I got a clone bucket, didn't work for me, lol, gave it away and they work it, lol. It was just a splasher, I could have gotten a diff head I guess, but gave away





Bodyne said:


> I'd build one if i could cut the hole exact, lol. But I just look at the cheaper ones that work, I'd rather have it already put together. Now days I'd look for one that not just air stones, but diffuser or misters actually. aeromister of some sort. I got a clone bucket, didn't work for me, lol, gave it away and they work it, lol. It was just a splasher, I could have gotten a diff head I guess, but gave away


you could buy those small hydro


Jesselikes2grow said:


> I've been known to be lazy for the right price lol.


ahhh a starfish shopper like myself .


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

@Heathen Raider 

https://www.permaclone.com/blogs/news/advanced-cloning-tips-tricks

Going to give these dudes tips and tricks a go when I build mine this afternoon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2019)

HeisenAuto  cheap yet highly effective DIY cloner,tap water only....
well I deleted the pics apparently.
Just a 2.5 gal bucket,some pool noodles for collars and a harbor freight fountain pump.easy peasy chicken greasy.

*forgot sprinkler head misters and small pvc manifold.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That update right there is why I like heisen. He's kind of like my father and I; gets caught up in the moment sometimes but realizes it and doesn't die on his cross. Also genuinely believe he's a kind soul, a people pleaser.
> 
> If you guys had any idea how much venom I've spit and deleted after a couple minutes you'd laugh. Being right and letting others know or setting people straight is a hard thing to fight sometimes.


I've found its best to type it out. Go take a breather and come back to it. 99% of time I hit the backspace.
I guess that's why I don't really get the whole "hater" thing. Hate is an exhausting emotion. Most don't have the time or energy to hate people IRL let alone someone online.
Besides, when people go straight for the ad-hominem you've already won the argument. No point in diving in the gutter with em.


Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4297083 Time to get busy and see if this thing works worth a shit


I have that same cloner and love it. During the colder months I keep it running steady and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 9, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


Probably around $25-$30.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'd build one if i could cut the hole exact, lol. But I just look at the cheaper ones that work, I'd rather have it already put together. Now days I'd look for one that not just air stones, but diffuser or misters actually. aeromister of some sort. I got a clone bucket, didn't work for me, lol, gave it away and they work it, lol. It was just a splasher, I could have gotten a diff head I guess, but gave away


I was looking at some of the bucket designs, maybe I will just make one of the aeroponic mister type ones and see how that goes. I can diy just about anything if I can make the time available. Im a craftman by trade, its the having time and energy issue is all. I have a family first, a business second and plants third on the priorities list. Not any complaining going on here, just saying that all wears a guy out. Lol. Ill keep researching until I have the time to do a clone machine build, then I'll make a decision. Have another flowering light to build that's higher priority on the to do list. Lmfao. And 2 sip builds to finish before I do that. LMFAO! Even more lol. Haha


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Off for fast food breakfast then Wally World for pump n air stone up grade , then maybe get home and have twice baked Saturday


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Probably around $25-$30.View attachment 4297127 View attachment 4297130 View attachment 4297134


Sweet, are those readily available parts in there or did you make them as well? What do you keep in the res and do the cuts sit in the water or hover above it?


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 9, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Sweet, are those readily available parts in there or did you make them as well? What do you keep in the res and do the cuts sit in the water or hover above it?


I bought the collars from a hydro store but I use the smallest hydro net cups with just a root riot now.I ve seen ppl use styrofoam nerf darts on builds just to hold the cuts above water.Everything else I picked up from the depot and a fish store.I dont submerge .With 2 10" stones aerated,water has no problem keeping the riots damp.I can give you the dimensions on that little rubbermaid in a bit if youd like.
Edit I just use water and a little clonex on the cut.Its not the fastest,but they all root.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> This stuff is awesome can be used in hydro , soil I even add a very small amount when germinating seeds and I can tell You if I have a bean not germ I am shocked


From seed I do very, very well. If they're not a floater in the cup, I can grow em. Lol. Well, prob 97% germ rate to be more exact. Due to my most recent attempts at cloning not die ing i guess I'm not too bad at that thus far. Lol


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 9, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I bought the collars from a hydro store but I use the smallest hydro net cups with just a root riot now.I ve seen ppl use styrofoam nerf darts on builds just to hold the cuts above water.Everything else I picked up from the depot and a fish store.I dont submerge .With 2 10" stones aerated,water has no problem keeping the riots damp.I can give you the dimensions on that little rubbermaid in a bit if youd like.
> Edit I just use water and a little clonex on the cut.Its not the fastest,but they all root.


Collars. Gonna ask what that piece was called. Thanks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

https://heisenbeans.com/contact

Select “technical support” to reach me directly, everything else goes directly to heisen, for now.

Not posting in this thread at all any more, to avoid trouble with the mods, thank you, check the site for updates.

I will be around elsewhere on the site, lurking like a boss.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2019)

klx said:


> I just pulled down my lights and redid them. More efficiency, less watts, more points of light is my excuses but really I just enjoy tinkering.


What did you make? 
I'm going to be tinkering soon. Gonna do one more indoor crop while temps are cool and heat from HID is welcome. 
But I've gotta bite the bullet and build a decent LED rig. Maybe run mixed for a while?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Probably around $25-$30.View attachment 4297127 View attachment 4297130 View attachment 4297134


Those airpumps are good. Tetra 60-100 gallon, on Amazon for around $20.
My dwc cloners/veg tubs end up costing a lot more for the first one and a lot less for 2-3 of them. I use the same airstones, too, those are walmart cheapies. The collars and cups and holesaw and all the fiddly shit you need for the first build adds up. It really depends on what tools a person has on hand. The first one is going to cost dude more than $50, I think.

I use black silicone air tubing, shit rules. Use silicone at least, vinyl tubing is garbage.

...oh shit, no more posting on this thread, for my own safety, there’s no vast conspiracy or anything, just trying to chill.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those airpumps are good. Tetra 60-100 gallon, on Amazon for around $20.
> My dwc cloners/veg tubs end up costing a lot more for the first one and a lot less for 2-3 of them. I use the same airstones, too, those are walmart cheapies. The collars and cups and holesaw and all the fiddly shit you need for the first build adds up. It really depends on what tools a person has on hand. The first one is going to cost dude more than $50, I think.
> 
> I use black silicone air tubing, shit rules. Use silicone at least, vinyl tubing is garbage.
> ...


LOL


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Peeps get banned left and right here for shit that others get away with. You all remember Hotwired? 12 year account gets banned cause he posted a pic of a woman's bare ass. I see politics people posting pictures of assholes. YES, puckering in and out assholes overlayed on Trumps mouth, and they get away with it. Awesome pic tho...loved it. I see many many other bare naked pics with breasts and asses everywhere. There is no "fair" on this site. Rollitup is a good guy but if you get in his cross-hairs look out. He doesn't give out second chances very often.

It's who you know and it's how you speak to "them". IMO


----------



## klx (Mar 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What did you make?
> I'm going to be tinkering soon. Gonna do one more indoor crop while temps are cool and heat from HID is welcome.
> But I've gotta bite the bullet and build a decent LED rig. Maybe run mixed for a while?


I switched from HPS to cobs a couple years ago and started out with 4 x Vero 29C cobs @ 100W over each tray. Then went to 6 cobs per tray, now I just put 8 over a tray. Each time, reducing the wattage and increasing the efficiency. Its fun to try to keep yields the same using less and less wattage. The 8 cobs now only push 390 watts over a 3 x 3 tray. I usually get around 500g per tray so will be interesting to see if I can keep hitting that with only 390 watts.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

Attention,
There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

I love RDWC.
12/12 from clone/seed, various chucks and keepers, about four weeks in.
Peace, lovers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

klx said:


> I switched from HPS to cobs a couple years ago and started out with 4 x Vero 29C cobs @ 100W over each tray. Then went to 6 cobs per tray, now I just put 8 over a tray. Each time, reducing the wattage and increasing the efficiency. Its fun to try to keep yields the same using less and less wattage. The 8 cobs now only push 390 watts over a 3 x 3 tray. I usually get around 500g per tray so will be interesting to see if I can keep hitting that with only 390 watts.


1.28 grams per watt per meter squared with essentially zero veg time is hugely respectable, especially with repeatable consistency. I wish you the best of luck; Do it!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4297331
> I love RDWC.
> 12/12 from clone/seed, various chucks and keepers, about four weeks in.
> Peace, lovers.


P.S. two of these plants had root rot before moving into the flower tent. The two big ones. If you have Pythium in RDWC, continuous ~2ppm-8ppm of chlorine for about 8 days will stop the reproduction of it. If you have Fusarium you are fucked, but it is worth trying if you cannot identify the pathogen within certain bounds of understanding.
I know Pythium spp. and Cyanobacteria spp. by their smell and tactile feel, respectively, within a useful degree of certainty. Freshwater fish keeping (aquariums) definitely helped me with that.
I have no experience with Fusarium but have learned that one is probably best off disassembling, bleaching, drying and re-assembling one’s entire system to have any hope of eradicating it.

Sodium hypochlorite can be a good friend in small doses, just like that squirrelly jackass you went to high school with.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleach

10ppm of bleach seems phytotoxic to certain strains and unestablished root systems. Some strains may be more sensitive, #ymmv. Get a colorimeter if you want to get serious about it. Beneficial bacteria works too, but Fusarium and other pathogens can still kick your ass. I am on the fence about H2O2, personally. I prefer bleaaaach!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4297083 Time to get busy and see if this thing works worth a shit


I got 8 36site cloners. They work well. But I have to use a bit of bleach in between rounds to wash em out. Roots explode if I do that otherwise it takes a while but my water ppm is around 25


----------



## Turpman (Mar 9, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I got 8 36site cloners. They work well. But I have to use a bit of bleach in between rounds to wash em out. Roots explode if I do that otherwise it takes a while but my water ppm is around 25


That’s a lot of clones. Must keep you busy. You use straight water?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Attention,
> There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


That is gonna be fire!!! Something to keep me busy until the s1's come out.
I was lucky enough to win some of the last bastards.
I believe I am on this list . I vow to keep weekly updates until the northeast outdoor when things will get real exciting.
This Will only be my third outdoor run ever.
I have a few coco indoor runs using gt21 flora series. I made crop king look good. I can't wait to give these a shot! 
Cheers to the man in the shadows!!


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think heisen ever said Gu ripped people off, except when we (the forum community) didn’t know what was up with the bunk S1 thing at GPS. A lot of shit was said in haste over the last year or more... but I think you might see different writing on the wall than I.
> 
> Do you want to be forever held accountable for everything you ever posted on the internet? I don’t. If I was a better person, maybe. Big maybe. Ever made a shitpost? I know I have. Maybe I am deluded, so I remain willing to consider the possibility this is all bullshit. Convince me, or don’t, but I invite the debate. I don’t think anything is fucked, but some stuff smells a bit funky. I have faith in Heisen to pull off the production side of things and start slangin’ some badass genes, all without murdering babies or whatever the hell the peanut gallery thinks will happen because GPS and Heisen are both capable of acting like grownups. Are there not worse, more directly fixable problems in our individual lives?
> 
> ...


This is poetry.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Turn clocks ahead Heathens


----------



## Turpman (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes work is going to suck an hr early. Wish they would just abolish.....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

Speaking of "heathens", check out my little buddy on guitar playing Engwie Malmsteem at age 11.




Damn I'm stoned. lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 9, 2019)

A little late for the subject but someone might find the info useful. When cloning, it's always best to use a cloner if possible so you can see if the cut calloused. When using peat cubes or straight into soil they will root and can definitely grow into a healthy plant but you have no way to check if the cut calloused fully. If it didn't fully callous, that clone will be a beacon for pests and pathogens, even if its fully rooted and healthy.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Yes work is going to suck an hr early. Wish they would just abolish.....


I'll trade Ya I got a 12 hour shift 7-7 thems Heathen hours


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

o


NoWaistedSpace said:


> Speaking of "heathens", check out my little buddy on guitar playing Engwie Malmsteem at age 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's Your kid first sign Him to a managerial contract and u gonna be a Young Grandpa lol


----------



## Turpman (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I'll trade Ya I got a 12 hour shift 7-7 thems Heathen hours


LOL almost the same. 11hr days 13hr nights.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> oif that's Your kid first sign Him to a managerial contract and u gonna be a Young Grandpa lol





Turpman said:


> LOL almost the same. 11hr days 13hr nights.


Welcome to Heathen status or idiot status kind of the same with me , at least I know someone else is suffering with me


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

And with that I am gonna get stoned


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Attention,
> There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


Fuck calling them Ghost Gorrillas name that bitch something cool , I am thinking Skull Island


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Attention,
> There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2019)

Spirit Ape
Spirit Glue
Ghouly Glue
Souless Gorilla
Ghostly Glue


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Attention,
> There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


I'll bite and play devils'advocate.Who are the "few"?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Attention,
> There will be a few members receive packs of "Ghost Gorilla''s in the mail this coming week. They will be mailed out Monday, I was told straight from the "Nameless One" himself.


If only...


CoB_nUt said:


> I'll bite and play devils'advocate.Who are the "few"?


Not you or me


----------



## main cola (Mar 9, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'll bite and play devils'advocate.Who are the "few"?


I think he’s sending them out to the people who won them in the first thread and I think he’s sending out a couple replacement packs to the people that got some of jet fuel og bastards that didn’t make it. I’m hoping I’m getting some of the Ghost bastards. If I get them I’ll be soaking asap


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

main cola said:


> I think he’s sending them out to the people who won them in the first thread and I think he’s sending out a couple replacement packs to the people that got some of jet fuel og bastards that didn’t make it. I’m hoping I’m getting some of the Ghost bastards


Well way to shit on all our heads and crush hope Damien,


----------



## main cola (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well way to shit on all our heads and crush hope Damien,


I could be wrong. so you may still have a shot  I’ve been smoking hash all night.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

main cola said:


> I could be wrong. so you may still have a shot  I’ve been smoking hash all night.


Why did I just picture Jim Carey in Dumb And Dummer?


----------



## main cola (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Why did I just picture Jim Carey in Dumb And Dummer?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Why did I just picture Jim Carey in Dumb And Dummer?


No really I am so fucking baked I am Him minus The Pumpkin Pie Hair Cut Freak part . Yep


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'll bite and play devils'advocate.Who are the "few"?


 As long as the few list starts with Heathen aka ( Beautiful Bryan The Gangster of Love) I'm cool.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> As long as the few list starts with Heathen aka ( Beautiful Bryan The Gangster of Love) I'm cool.


STFU lol you're behind me


----------



## coppershot (Mar 9, 2019)

main cola said:


> I think he’s sending them out to the people who won them in the first thread and I think he’s sending out a couple replacement packs to the people that got some of jet fuel og bastards that didn’t make it. I’m hoping I’m getting some of the Ghost bastards. If I get them I’ll be soaking asap


I suspect that you're correct. I recall this being said just before things took a turn...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'll bite and play devils'advocate.Who are the "few"?


He didn't say who he was sending them too. But that they were "Ghost Gorillas". The next batch will be in 2 weeks.
Sorry, that's all I know. lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> STFU lol you're behind me


Well I always was more of a pitcher than a catcher lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well I always was more of a pitcher than a catcher lol


First class response sir. Set myself right up for that one. Lmao


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> First class response sir. Set myself right up for that one. Lmao


You are a Gentleman and Scholar


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lurking as usual cant wait for them pics when the beans drop


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Lurking as usual cant wait for them pics when the beans drop


If Your a pretty Female I fill Ya in on this place , clue run lol if Guy disregard lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You are a Gentleman and Scholar


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Lurking as usual cant wait for them pics when the beans drop


It's not lurking if you post. But welcome!


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> It's not lurking if you post. But welcome!


Or let em breathe if Female, just sayin were a Liberal group here lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> View attachment 4297560


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Or let em breathe if Female, just sayin were a Liberal group here lol


I meant no harm lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> View attachment 4297560


Fucking awesome!!! Well played!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Fucking awesome!!! Well played!


I guess if Someone is a Northener I can be a Might prickly.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Most Iowans are good folk , Most rural Tigers are good folk too , stayed out of the cities cept Mardi Gras so not enough info to judge Louisiana city folk


I lived in Fort Dodge Iowa for awhile few years back. I worked out there. We built a Georgia pacific plant. They made 2'×2' waterproof drywall for countertops. When I got there it was the hottest day in like forever out there. Hit records over the summer. All the corn was fried and dead every where. The day we left it was the coldest they had in like 10 years or some crap. We used to go to bar out there. Called the community I think. I got a tattoo while I was out there. So I always have a piece of Iowa with me.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 9, 2019)

I've been scurrying around the forest floor since before here was a here back when he who shall not be named was towering over head just hopping some seeds would fall to the ground so i could scoop them up and run back off to hide.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 9, 2019)

Im a man of few post until now


----------



## Werp (Mar 9, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Im a man of few post until now


You've been storing your thoughts like a chipmunk with it's acorns......


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 9, 2019)

EastCoastIndica said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/quest-for-craft-cannabis-lightgreen2k.87067/


Hes got those ladies dialed in. That's pathetic. And what is that behind the plants. Looks like shit sprayed on the walls in a highway rest area bathroom.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hes got those ladies dialed in. That's pathetic. And what is that behind the plants. Looks like shit sprayed on the walls in a highway rest area bathroom.


It was quite comical, lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I suspect that you're correct. I recall this being said just before things took a turn...


There will be no shortage of seeds,, from what I am given to understand. We cannot give away all of them, but a good bunch will be handed out as freebies of various sorts.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

I've been talking to heisen on IG the last few days. Theres some big news coming. Idk if he has told anyone else yet. And I'm not gonna be the one to let the cat outta the bag. But big things are happening. Already in process. I think its gonna be a huge success. You think the seeds are gonna be great. Just wait....


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was quite comical, lol.


Dude after lookn at those pics. I wouldnt even smoke that shit. Legit if you handed that shit to me in baggy. I'd flush it. Bc I'd think it was actual shit. I mean dont get me wrong I am by no means no where near a good grower... I can keep the lady alive till shes done flowering. And i still have tons n tons n tons n tons to learn. And I've been doing this for almost 19 years. And i still pretty much learn something of value to growing each and every chop. But my shit looks tippy top shelf not even in the same fukn store as that shit.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hes got those ladies dialed in. That's pathetic. And what is that behind the plants. Looks like shit sprayed on the walls in a highway rest area bathroom.


He signed up in the Dyna Gro comp. I don't stand a chance.


----------



## grotbags (Mar 10, 2019)

drama, drama, black banana. 

so this is where all you degenerates are hanging out now eh lol, i thought it was strange that i stopped getting updates about the old thread. 
i caught up with all the shenanigans here and on instagram and its nowt but a storm in a tea cup.

keep on doing what you doing heisen. 

a wise man once said "If you get down and you quarrel everyday, You're saying prayers to the devils, I say.
Why not help one another on the way? Make it much easier.".


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> He signed up in the Dyna Gro comp. I don't stand a chance.


Hahaha


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 10, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> I've been scurrying around the forest floor since before here was a here back when he who





YouGrowYourWay said:


> I meant no harm lol


let em breath is a phrase often heard at biker rallies and doesn't exactly mean breathing with the internal lungs but the external pair lol


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2019)

I love Dyna-Gro. Switched 3 years ago and I'll never use anything else.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 10, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You sound very familiar


Could be. I've been around awhile here/there/everywhere. I've definitely spent too much time on the boards over the years.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

If I had me some heisenbeans I'd enter em in that comp. Saving my next seed run for the banana cookies from heisen and or skunky brewster I've got coming from a friend. Don't think I'll make that deadline though.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 10, 2019)

Got the new 4x4 setup, The ladies are loving the more space. Light was too small for new space so ordered 2 x 2700k to give a boost to the 4 x 3000k pucks. just waiting on heatsinks to arrive from rapidled. (Leds are vero 29 C's). Current light punches out 440w and will be adding another 200w with these extras added. These girls at at 1 month from flip so prolly day 22-24 of flower. Gonna have lots of room to find some fire. Gotta stop buying seeds......


*the pic was just after watering and I cleaned up the spilled water so nothing was left.
**Also I am genius who bought a wall fan to use in a tent. I have it hung from a light hanger and zip tied to a pole, works pretty shitty as expected, cannot use the rotational mode. Got it on sale for 40 bucks but wasn't a great buy after all.....


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

Whoah.
Looks like I've been missing out over here.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Whoah.
> Looks like I've been missing out over here.


Question.
It is an 18 week tournament but someone can start late right?
If someone started a week late they would have 17 weeks to grow.
That might be enough for a fast flowering indica.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

These know's and no's are confusing the shit out of me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Got the new 4x4 setup, The ladies are loving the more space. Light was too small for new space so ordered 2 x 2700k to give a boost to the 4 x 3000k pucks. just waiting on heatsinks to arrive from rapidled. (Leds are vero 29 C's). Current light punches out 440w and will be adding another 200w with these extras added. These girls at at 1 month from flip so prolly day 22-24 of flower. Gonna have lots of room to find some fire. Gotta stop buying seeds......
> 
> View attachment 4297674
> *the pic was just after watering and I cleaned up the spilled water so nothing was left.
> **Also I am genius who bought a wall fan to use in a tent. I have it hung from a light hanger and zip tied to a pole, works pretty shitty as expected, cannot use the rotational mode. Got it on sale for 40 bucks but wasn't a great buy after all.....


I believe this fan is a Seabreeze Blizzard it's a 9 inch Oscillating fan I got at Bed Bath and Beyond for $20.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img_0918-jpg.4285495/

Wood strip is cedar so it's not going to rot. There's a 1 inch plastic spacer near where the fan thing hooks into the shelf bars to hold the "Hook ends" apart. I can take some better pics and PM you if you'd like. 

Finding fans for tents is tricky and so many of them suck/don't oscillate.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Whoah.
> Looks like I've been missing out over here.


Welcome to the party perm!


----------



## nc208 (Mar 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I believe this fan is a Seabreeze Blizzard it's a 9 inch Oscillating fan I got at Bed Bath and Beyond for $20.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img_0918-jpg.4285495/
> 
> ...


Hot damn, that's a really smart idea. This is why I love members sharing their info and setups. I'll swing by HD and grab an 8 footer and build a brace to mount it to. 
My fan is 14 or 16" though so a bit heavier so I'll have to build a heavy ass footer or I could use some clamps and screw it to the frame of the tent. Have to be careful of ripping material though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hot damn, that's a really smart idea. This is why I love members sharing their info and setups. I'll swing by HD and grab an 8 footer and build a brace to mount it to.
> My fan is 14 or 16" though so a bit heavier so I'll have to build a heavy ass footer or I could use some clamps and screw it to the frame of the tent. Have to be careful of ripping material though.


So I took a 1/2 inch drill bit, might have been 3/4's I drill through the 1 inch side then cut it with a jig saw so it was half circle and would sit on the pole. Then drilled 2 holes above that big enough for 2 zip ties to go through.Edit Make sure you sand down your edges really well  Or it will vibrate and eventually ruin your tent.

Do it tight to the top poles or you might get some vibrations if you do it tight to the bottom pole. If you have some neoprene collars lying around a cut piece of one of them works as a good vibration deadener.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Question.
> It is an 18 week tournament but someone can start late right?
> If someone started a week late they would have 17 weeks to grow.
> That might be enough for a fast flowering indica.


Here is a quote from the comp page addressing a similar situation:


Dyna-Gro said:


> I found a loophole in the rules to where you can play, if you are interested..
> Since you have 18 weeks to grow, and you only need 8, that gives you a movable window within the competition.
> To stay in the competition, you still have to follow the pic and number count rules from the beginning, but here is what I am picturing...
> If you take a clone on the competition day and state what you are doing you could then 'mother' that plant until you are ready to take the said number of clones you claimed earlier, and then grow your grow out.


It's post #42.
The judging rules have changed, but everything else applies.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hot damn, that's a really smart idea. This is why I love members sharing their info and setups. I'll swing by HD and grab an 8 footer and build a brace to mount it to.
> My fan is 14 or 16" though so a bit heavier so I'll have to build a heavy ass footer or I could use some clamps and screw it to the frame of the tent. Have to be careful of ripping material though.




Kinda hard to get a good pic with all my stuff in there


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Consider it a side bet incentive off the books I will pay shipping w tracking as well to the highest finisher that I recognize screen name


You could drop that info in here if you wanted: *Link*


----------



## nc208 (Mar 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 4297703
> 
> Kinda hard to get a good pic with all my stuff in there


Yeah I didnt think zip ties would be strong enough to make it stable. I was going to use pipe clamps to hold it tight to the wood.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 10, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I got you man. Got BBC s1's coming from "He that cant be named" lol. Happy to give you a cut once they've grown and can handle a chop. Get that ECSD and we'll swap some stuff. Really go to town then. Plus whichever crosses heisen wants to throw in there. I didnt pick them, just asked for nothing piney in the selection. So who know what the rest of my fire will be....only heisen. Lmfao...


I am also trying to avoid anything piney. Would you mind letting me know what he sends you?


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 10, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


This one works extremely well. You can make a smaller version of this, using a smaller tote or even a 5 gallon bucket which I've seen many people do. If you go the five gallon bucket route, and you only need six to eight sights, you should be able to do it for $50-$60.

The pump would be your biggest expense (that is, if you alrady own a drill). The hole saw bit (for drilling the clone collar holes) can be pricey too, so you'll need to shop around for that.

I would definitely make the biggest one that you can afford, that way you'll have the capability of making larger numbers of clones in the future if needed.

https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/diy-50-site-aero-cloner-for-under-100-00.135077/

You can also make a cheaper version of this without the aeroponic sprayers, and just make it like a dwc. Then, instead of a waterpump you'd only need to use an air pump with a few good air stones to make sure the water is extremely oxygenated. That way, when the roots hit the water they won't drown themselves. They definitely work that way, but not quite as well as the aeroponic sprayer ones. You just have to make sure you have the water level just right so the aerosol bubbles come in contact with the stems/roots. With either one of these cloners, you would only use tap water or RO water, no nutrients or cloning solution.

*** After I posted this I kept reading the thread and saw that a lot of this was sort of covered, so I apologize for any redundancy. Hope it helps someone anyway.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I love Dyna-Gro. Switched 3 years ago and I'll never use anything else.


I've had problems with precipitation in foliage pro and protekt. 
Followed the directions to dilute with hot water and it helped, but there were still some solids that never dissolved. (this was foliage pro)
Protekt got cloudy and there was white sandy residue in the bottom of the jug. I tossed it and switched to GH liquid silica.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've had problems with precipitation in foliage pro and protekt.
> Followed the directions to dilute with hot water and it helped, but there were still some solids that never dissolved. (this was foliage pro)
> Protekt got cloudy and there was white sandy residue in the bottom of the jug. I tossed it and switched to GH liquid silica.


That's one thing I've never done. Is a foliage feeding or spraying of any kind. I did do the neem oil/dish soap one time. And it literally killed 3 females in my tent. The one and only time I've ever sprayed anything on my plants. I've seen other people have fantastic results from foliar sprays. But I'm not one of them lol.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

Copy and paste from my email for anybody getting antsy about growin some heisenbeans. 

I would say no more than 2 weeks. There getting closer by the day. I'm gonna send you guys that hung in there extra seeds. Pass it on

On Mar 10, 2019 8:59 AM, jesse> wrote:
Good morning Heisen. Hope all is well there. Just a follow up email since I have no thread to message yourself, I miss your updates and feedback. Wanted to say I admire the work your putting into this and can't wait to plant some of those beans. I've preordered some banana cookies s1's awhile back, and whatever crosses you wanna throw in. (So many great choices) Is there an eta to be expected? Not trying to rush, I know there's allot going on for you. I ask as there's a comp I'd like to enter with some of your beans as my contestant. Show all the haters what's up lmfao.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had condensates in EVERY product I've tried. Didn't matter to me, I shook it up and used till done. 

I use Foliage Pro and Protekt as a feed during veg and first 2 weeks of flower. No spray. Then a drop of Protekt, FP and Bloom with a drop of Mag-Pro last 2 weeks. Then a week water and done.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I am also trying to avoid anything piney. Would you mind letting me know what he sends you?


Oh trust me, I'll be posting the hell out've all that fire. I'll be letting the whole world know. Lmfao. I'm ready and patiently waiting.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> This one works extremely well. You can make a smaller version of this, using a smaller tote or even a 5 gallon bucket which I've seen many people do. If you go the five gallon bucket route, and you only need six to eight sights, you should be able to do it for $50-$60.
> 
> The pump would be your biggest expense (that is, if you alrady own a drill). The hole saw bit (for drilling the clone collar holes) can be pricey too, so you'll need to shop around for that.
> 
> ...


Nah, your all good. Appreciate it. More info the better. The more I hear the same thing from all the feedback tells me that it definitely works. All the various options etc gives myself and anyone else reading better chances of success. Yay for everybody. Thanks everyone that chimed in with there methods.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hot damn, that's a really smart idea. This is why I love members sharing their info and setups. I'll swing by HD and grab an 8 footer and build a brace to mount it to.
> My fan is 14 or 16" though so a bit heavier so I'll have to build a heavy ass footer or I could use some clamps and screw it to the frame of the tent. Have to be careful of ripping material though.


I bought a an oscillating tower fan at Target, drilled holes through the base and made zip tie loops to hang it from the ceiling of the tent, works great. Thereks a pic two or three pages back,


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm so glad for Heisen and everything he's doing. This may seem silly to some but if I didn't have these beans to look forward to I'd prolly be in a really dark place. I'm really grateful for everything he's doing. So excited we're only a couple weeks out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Yeah I didnt think zip ties would be strong enough to make it stable. I was going to use pipe clamps to hold it tight to the wood.
> View attachment 4297788


You just have to configure them right, but your solution is solid,


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey @Michael Huntherz has anybody told you lately you're the fuckin man! The site is looking phenomenal, just was on it. Can't wait for that basically finished product! I appreciate you just as much as Heisen especially when you take time out to come here and do damage control and keep us updated


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Hey @Michael Huntherz has anybody told you lately you're the fuckin man! The site is looking phenomenal, just was on it. Can't wait for that basically finished product! I appreciate you just as much as Heisen especially when you take time out to come here and do damage control and keep us updated


It is getting closer to professional. Thank you. I had to take time out to start building a forum for the site, but everything is still on schedule. There will be a question-and-answer thread for the public as the initial “beta” version of the forum, by Tuesday, because I need a day off (today), and then I will iterate new features from there once the payments systems and shopping cart are live.

Cheers and best wishes to everyone, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 10, 2019)

So I guess it isn't cool to have a giveaway , was trying to do something nice but all posts deleted , sorry admins if it's not allowed , guess I am done with this place peace and hair grease


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 10, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It is getting closer to professional. Thank you. I had to take time out to start building a forum for the site, but everything is still on schedule. There will be a question-and-answer thread for the public as the initial “betal version of the forum, by Tuesday because I need a day off (today) and then we will iterate new features from there.
> 
> Cheers and best wishes to everyone, thank you for the kind words.


You're too professional, "thank you for the kind words" lol just wanted to make sure you know we ALL appreciate you! Can't wait for the "forum" but bro you are most welcome


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So I guess it isn't cool to have a giveaway , was trying to do something nice but all posts deleted , sorry admins if it's not allowed , guess I am done with this place peace and hair grease


What do you mean? I thought that was super cool of you to do that. What happened? Even perm said to post it


----------



## Turpman (Mar 10, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It is getting closer to professional. Thank you. I had to take time out to start building a forum for the site, but everything is still on schedule. There will be a question-and-answer thread for the public as the initial “betal version of the forum, by Tuesday because I need a day off (today), and then I will iterate new features from there once the payments systems and shopping cart are live.
> 
> Cheers and best wishes to everyone, thank you for the kind words.


Thanks for the update. 
Mailbox door is going to get a workout for the next while LOL


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> You're too professional, "thank you for the kind words" lol just wanted to make sure you know we ALL appreciate you! Can't wait for the "forum" but bro you are most welcome


Thanks again dawg, I am as excited as everyone else is to see this take off, I want to see those harvests! In it for the cola porn.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So I guess it isn't cool to have a giveaway , was trying to do something nice but all posts deleted , sorry admins if it's not allowed , guess I am done with this place peace and hair grease





YouGrowYourWay said:


> What do you mean? I thought that was super cool of you to do that. What happened? Even perm said to post it


I'm guessing because members can't openly gift like that.
Since Dyna-Gro is a paid advertiser, if you use that *link* you can add to the pot because they are hosting it and opened it up. Anyone can add to the pot.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 10, 2019)

Members can't do this, members can't say that. Advertisers can't swear. Posts get deleted daily. Every post needs a disclaimer. Fuck this censorship bullshit, this site is trash. I'm out. I'll come back and post pics of heisens gear when it grows out but nobody wants to hang out at the dictators house.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Members can't do this, members can't say that. Advertisers can't swear. Posts get deleted daily. Every post needs a disclaimer. Fuck this censorship bullshit, this site is trash. I'm out. I'll come back and post pics of heisens gear when it grows out but nobody wants to hang out at the dictators house.


The rules haven't changed in the 10 years that I have been here...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The rules haven't changed in the 10 years that I have been here...


Thats the problem. At least part of it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 10, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm so glad for Heisen and everything he's doing. This may seem silly to some but if I didn't have these beans to look forward to I'd prolly be in a really dark place. I'm really grateful for everything he's doing. So excited we're only a couple weeks out.


Hey man! If you couldn't get Heisen beans and was heading for a "dark" place., I'd hook you up with my shit! 
I got stuff Heisen is gonna want in his garden in the near future. lol
I'm like ole Chebamunk, gathering and hoarding since the Clovis Culture died out. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 10, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It is getting closer to professional. Thank you. I had to take time out to start building a forum for the site, but everything is still on schedule. There will be a question-and-answer thread for the public as the initial “betal version of the forum, by Tuesday because I need a day off (today), and then I will iterate new features from there once the payments systems and shopping cart are live.
> 
> Cheers and best wishes to everyone, thank you for the kind words.


Thanks Mike for what you are doing, but could you kindly hurry the hell up and get the Nameless One's forum up and running? Cause RIU is not the same without his one on one in the forum. And we can't forget the "other one", giving us day by day pics of his "#4" in a 4 x 4. lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Thanks Mike for what you are doing, but could you kindly hurry the hell up and get the Nameless One's forum up and running? Cause RIU is not the same without his one on one in the forum. And we can't forget the "other one", giving us day by day pics of his "#4" in a 4 x 4. lol


Lol! A lot of visible changes/improvements are going to happen in a very short time this week, I feel the urgency, all the bones are there, just need to hang the skin and soft tissue on that skeleton and watch it dance.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

I think we need some more pics for us stoned fuckers cant read well right now and wanna see pretty buds. Lmfao  This was a tasty treat last thanksgiving. Purple urple i want say was the name. All I got left is some trim for the butter making.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

K, this was an all time fav. Lemony funky skunk in smell. Not a strain I'd carry when traveling, smmmeeellllyyyy. Shiloh Select, named after my dog who topped it once. Lmfao


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

Who's got a fave to show, it's a bit to slow here. Lol


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 10, 2019)

Forum on the main site you say


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

Eventially. There i


Chebamunk13 said:


> View attachment 4298084
> Forum on the main site you say


Eventually, it sill be pretty slick when it is ready. I am helping on a new Open Source project using websockets, and it will have a realtime group chat app, not a static old forum. Somewhere between WhatsApp and Slack, or Discourse. Modern, and no one else in the Canna world has it. Done playing, it is time for real tech in the canna world.

There is also a non-heisenbeans-branded general canna forum in the works, I am not working on that, for now. Some of you may have noticed he who shall not be named posting on IG about it.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Eventially. There i
> 
> Eventually, it sill be pretty slick when it is ready.
> 
> There is also a non-heisenbeans-branded general canna forum in the works, I am not working on that, for now. Some of you may have noticed he who shall not be named posting on IG about it.


 this is the only forum I've joined. Guess I'll have to check out another. Boo. Keep up the good work and thanks for all the updates.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 10, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> this is the only forum I've joined. Guess I'll have to check out another. Boo. Keep up the good work and thanks for all the updates.


No pressure from me, do what makes you feel good. Cheers, and thanks!


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking like big things are coming down the pipeline with Heisen. Can't wait to see the unveiling of the new project.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> A little late for the subject but someone might find the info useful. When cloning, it's always best to use a cloner if possible so you can see if the cut calloused. When using peat cubes or straight into soil they will root and can definitely grow into a healthy plant but you have no way to check if the cut calloused fully. If it didn't fully callous, that clone will be a beacon for pests and pathogens, even if its fully rooted and healthy.


What do mean by calloused? How do you know if it has calloused correctly?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> What do mean by calloused? How do you know if it has calloused correctly?


It turns to like cauliflower lookn and swells.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There will be no shortage of seeds,, from what I am given to understand. We cannot give away all of them, but a good bunch will be handed out as freebies of various sorts.





Michael Huntherz said:


> Eventially. There i
> Eventually, it sill be pretty slick when it is ready. I am helping on a new Open Source project using websockets, and it will have a realtime group chat app, not a static old forum. Somewhere between WhatsApp and Slack, or Discourse. Modern, and no one else in the Canna world has it. Done playing, it is time for real tech in the canna world.
> 
> There is also a non-heisenbeans-branded general canna forum in the works, I am not working on that, for now. Some of you may have noticed he who shall not be named posting on IG about it.


Next will be the app for the messages and ordering before you have the chance to think twice! Who here has bought some shit on a whim, then an hour later , been like wtf!?
Too late. Shits in the mail bro!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> this is the only forum I've joined. Guess I'll have to check out another. Boo. Keep up the good work and thanks for all the updates.


if u make it over to the farm. Tell 1diesel he can suck it!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

I hate to say it but the experience ole heis got over there as a mod has helped shape and narrate this project for the better.
Maybe a chuckers paradise is needed? Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> What do mean by calloused? How do you know if it has calloused correctly?



Wiki copy.
*Plant callus* (plural _calluses_ or _calli_) is a growing mass of unorganized plant parenchymacells. In living plants, callus cells are those cells that cover a plant wound.

So it's basically like a scab. The cells air udeiferentiated meaning they ar not really a root or stock or leaf. We hope they turn into roots. If the plant doesn't heal and from a callus rot can start. Sometimes in part of the cut or all of it.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It turns to like cauliflower lookn and swells.


Thx! You mean at the cut, at the end of the stem, right?

***Never mind, got it, thx.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Yep


----------



## led1k (Mar 11, 2019)

Can we "Register" at this point? I did but got no email confirmation.

Edit: wanted to tag @Michael Huntherz


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 11, 2019)

Just droppin in to say hi all my fellow heisengrowers ill be back more once I them ladies get growing.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 11, 2019)

@main cola confirmation emails not been recieved in inbox nor junk folder
@Michael Huntherz


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2019)

I got my tracking for the Bastards. Can't wait.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I got my tracking for the Bastards. Can't wait.


Me tooooooo!!!! Lets try round 2!! What are these supposed to be again? I askes and know they are feminized , so thats goooodddd


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Was this the ghost OG giveaway?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Was this the ghost OG giveaway?


I think thats the one! Thanks Ty


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

Gg4 ghost. From the man himself


----------



## coppershot (Mar 11, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Me tooooooo!!!! Lets try round 2!! What are these supposed to be again? I askes and know they are feminized , so thats goooodddd


Dang I didn't... think I was number 2 on the response list...

Ah well, I am still looking forward to the preorder.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Thought I was one of the 4 to offered to pay shipping but haven’t herd anything back.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 11, 2019)

All your seeds came to me. I fed them to my finches


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> All your seeds came to me. I fed them to my finches


Almost did a spit take on that one.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Finches love pot seeds! I aint kiddin!


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Hemp seed is pretty good Ghost OG seed would be tasty LOl


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 11, 2019)

I won a giveaway a while back. No $ has exchanged hands. He is just a good dude , making due on his word.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Ya I emailed, not too worried have some free off the first offering and a few preorder in so I’m just looking to fill some spots in the tent.

Side note the China men have er figured out.
Little dry hear LOL


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Ya I emailed, not too worried have some free off the first offering and a few preorder in so I’m just looking to fill some spots in the tent.
> 
> Side note the China men have er figured out.
> Little dry hear LOL


Yeah without a humidifier here the tent drops to 10-15% in winter. We will see what summer brings.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

Where’d you get those though?


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

This is at work. Tent is 50-70. 
eBay China. I’m very surprised they are that close. Going on gallon jars.


----------



## main cola (Mar 11, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I tryed to make an account but haven't received the email?





Turpman said:


> No email hear either.


Check your spam folder,, Also I know he was having problems with certain email addresses.. I think especially from Gmail,,I used my yahoo email. Like i said still working out some kinks


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

I use hotmail. Not in junk....


----------



## main cola (Mar 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I use hotmail. Not in junk....


Yeah not sure. I know Yahoo definitely works


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

They’ll get er figured.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yea I used gmail I'll try a different one


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

I just tried earlier with both gmail and yahoo. I did the yahoo one 2nd and haven't got confirmation email yet. I'll check tomorrow. No rush for me.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 11, 2019)

see you on the other side


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> That’s a lot of clones. Must keep you busy. You use straight water?


I used to have a grow room that had almost 300 plants and had a greenhouse where I used clones. When you need clones you need em. 
You can put 2 cuttings in each collar, I even made a 120 site cloner and a 96 using net cups with bottom cut off and collars. Couldn't keep the lie from leaking water out though even better when I us ed gasket seal around the lip. Built my own misters with PVC pipe and a pump. 

I always used well water which is a little over 20 ppm here. Any cloning gel was a waist of money.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just tried earlier with both gmail and yahoo. I did the yahoo one 2nd and haven't got confirmation email yet. I'll check tomorrow. No rush for me.


Jus hit resend. That's what I did. And it worked. Sent to spam on gmail.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 11, 2019)

All up in that shit.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I used to have a grow room that had almost 300 plants and had a greenhouse where I used clones. When you need clones you need em.
> You can put 2 cuttings in each collar, I even made a 120 site cloner and a 96 using net cups with bottom cut off and collars. Couldn't keep the lie from leaking water out though even better when I us ed gasket seal around the lip. Built my own misters with PVC pipe and a pump.
> 
> I always used well water which is a little over 20 ppm here. Any cloning gel was a waist of money.


That’s some nice well water mine is 600 so I run an RO.


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 12, 2019)

Here is my jet fuel girl.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> All your seeds came to me. I fed them to my finches


Are they high as hell and sleeping now?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I lived in Fort Dodge Iowa for awhile few years back. I worked out there. We built a Georgia pacific plant. They made 2'×2' waterproof drywall for countertops. When I got there it was the hottest day in like forever out there. Hit records over the summer. All the corn was fried and dead every where. The day we left it was the coldest they had in like 10 years or some crap. We used to go to bar out there. Called the community I think. I got a tattoo while I was out there. So I always have a piece of Iowa with me.



Was it 2012?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's one thing I've never done. Is a foliage feeding or spraying of any kind. I did do the neem oil/dish soap one time. And it literally killed 3 females in my tent. The one and only time I've ever sprayed anything on my plants. I've seen other people have fantastic results from foliar sprays. But I'm not one of them lol.



I've done foilar sprays many many times. Just don't use any kind of oil lol. I've done the same thing with neem oil as you did. About 15 years ago I was gonna be organic and use need to get rid of some pests I had on some outdoor plants. These were not small plants by any means but 12-15' tall sativa's. I usually got 10 lbs out of em. Anyways I did as the instructions said and I smoked off every leaf I had in one of my areas. I probably had 15 of them like that. Half come out of it and grew leaves back out and the others died. The ones that grew the leaves back out ended up throwing nanners they got so stressed out over it. So it was all garbage. Expensive mistake. 

As far as foilar sprays I use it if their is a plant problem in the roots and hard for plant to take up nutes. Like it's been raining a lot and roots are water logged, pH imbalance and lime hasn't corrected it yet, etc. But I learned to spray at dusk and not in mid day sun and my ppm I kept below 150. If your too strong your gonna burn the leaves. 

You can spray tomatoe plants and other vegetables and be fine but cannibus can be finicky.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I use hotmail. Not in junk....


Im in same situation, requested it get sent 3 times and nothing in spam,junk,inbox.
Will have to get @Michael Huntherz on it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> P.S. two of these plants had root rot before moving into the flower tent. The two big ones. If you have Pythium in RDWC, continuous ~2ppm-8ppm of chlorine for about 8 days will stop the reproduction of it. If you have Fusarium you are fucked, but it is worth trying if you cannot identify the pathogen within certain bounds of understanding.
> I know Pythium spp. and Cyanobacteria spp. by their smell and tactile feel, respectively, within a useful degree of certainty. Freshwater fish keeping (aquariums) definitely helped me with that.
> I have no experience with Fusarium but have learned that one is probably best off disassembling, bleaching, drying and re-assembling one’s entire system to have any hope of eradicating it.
> 
> ...


I wonder how beneficial "pond water" here on the farm would be at fighting them. or make it worse. I can't imagine it hurting in "organics". 
Now hydro might be a different situation. I'm not a Hydrogenen. lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I've had condensates in EVERY product I've tried. Didn't matter to me, I shook it up and used till done.
> 
> I use Foliage Pro and Protekt as a feed during veg and first 2 weeks of flower. No spray. Then a drop of Protekt, FP and Bloom with a drop of Mag-Pro last 2 weeks. Then a week water and done.



I did use Protekt once in a foilage spray combined with some other goods to try out. 
All 6 plants stalks got so hard they were like oak and ended up killing the plants. Some took a month and some lasted until last of flower with each Branch dying down from the tip to the stalk. 

In my dwc I def use it but at .5 ml per gal. Never in a foilage feed though.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm so glad for Heisen and everything he's doing. This may seem silly to some but if I didn't have these beans to look forward to I'd prolly be in a really dark place. I'm really grateful for everything he's doing. So excited we're only a couple weeks out.



I hear ya. I never heard of some of the strains he had until I come to this part of the forum and clicked on his thread. 
Where I'm at their is no store to go buy cuts or even anybody who has clones of good top quality gear. 
That's why I'm sticking by with Heisenberg. 
I did order some seeds from GPS here in the last couple of days to try and breed with. Hopefully get a nice male to breed with some projects I've been tinkering with the last few years.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

Turpman said:


> That’s some nice well water mine is 600 so I run an RO.



I have to bump my water up to a min of 200 ppm with Cal mag as a baseline. Most varities need more especially under led.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

This is my first time growing this inside I tried last fall outside but the worms got it. Luckily it rooted when I took a cut. This is something that I bred up.
I flowered it out under a really shitty led light to see what it looks like . It stretches much more than it's sister plant does.
Their was a third female that I tried taking a cutting on but it had been chomped on by the worms and died. The whole plant got eat up like the rest but it had frost covering the buds, fan leaves and even on the stalk. Never had that much fost on any outside plant before. And I've grown hundreds and hundreds of em over the years.


----------



## ss nimrod (Mar 12, 2019)

led1k said:


> Can we "Register" at this point? I did but got no email confirmation.
> 
> Edit: wanted to tag @Michael Huntherz


I was able to register, but have not received the activation email....


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

ss nimrod said:


> I was able to register, but have not received the activation email....


activation has been suspended until its sorted out. No need to activate at the moe.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm stuck in limbo, it seems. Not sure if it's the zoho email addy or what. I'll get there eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I hear ya. I never heard of some of the strains he had until I come to this part of the forum and clicked on his thread.
> Where I'm at their is no store to go buy cuts or even anybody who has clones of good top quality gear.
> That's why I'm sticking by with Heisenberg.
> I did order some seeds from GPS here in the last couple of days to try and breed with. Hopefully get a nice male to breed with some projects I've been tinkering with the last few years.


Where I'm at I can go buy clones and or weed. Always worried though of what could be brought into my room though. Seeds are the safest way imho. Heard too many stories of baddies entering the grow from a new girl being introduced. I don't want to fight that battle. I'll do a cut to bring home and clone after I've dipped and sterilized that girly, just like I do with all strange girls. LMFAO


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 12, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Was it 2012?


2005


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> 2005


In 2007 it got super dry and hot here. 1.7" of rain between Easter and sep 9th. All our corn and beans burnt up. And wheat was severely damaged by the late freeze that year. 

2005 wasnt too dry here. Because we had a couple tropical systems come through.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There is also a non-heisenbeans-branded general canna forum in the works, I am not working on that, for now. Some of you may have noticed he who shall not be named posting on IG about it.


Did you help pick the name? Chuckers paradise is pretty original


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 12, 2019)

Would that make the chuckers paradise thread a non paid advertiser thread now? 

j/k, it's not in the advertising section.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 12, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Did you help pick the name? Chuckers paradise is pretty original


Nope. Not involved with that site at all. He bought about a dozen or more domain names in the processof making a decision. I get your funny joke. Uhh lol?

In other news...updates happened...Black Banana Cookies is up, descriptions of everything will be posted by tomorrow.

Snuggles, Mike.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 12, 2019)

@Tito#1 @Turpman I will look up your email addresses and get you verified.

Our domain got burned for sending email at the beginning and I’m working to repair our reputation with the spam filters, which is a whole giant bowl of shit, if you wanted to Google the complexities of sending email through your application you would see that it is kind of a nightmare, especially with Microsoft’s new policies, so Live.com, Outlook.com, hotmail, all that MS stuff has been shaky. Many apologies, sending programmatic email is hard, believe it or not. It is a matter of time and trust. 

The more people who add our emails to the “Safe Sender List” the better it gets for everyone, please do so if it ends up in spam. I will resend those emails and/or verify your addresses manually, if needed, until our deliverability improves. We will get you hooked up before sales go live.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @Tito#1 @Turpman I will look up your email addresses and get you verified.
> 
> Our domain got burned for sending email at the beginning and I’m working to repair our reputation with the spam filters, which is a whole giant bowl of shit, if you wanted to Google the complexities of sending email through your application you would see that it is kind of a nightmare, especially with Microsoft’s new policies, so Live.com, Outlook.com, hotmail, all that MS stuff has been shaky. Many apologies, sending programmatic email is hard, believe it or not. It is a matter of time and trust.
> 
> The more people who add our emails to the “Safe Sender List” the better it gets for everyone, please do so if it ends up in spam. I will resend those emails and/or verify your addresses manually, if needed, until our deliverability improves. We will get you hooked up before sales go live.


I’m in Mr. H added me I think.


----------



## barneyfife (Mar 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nope. Not involved with that site at all. He bought about a dozen or more domain names in the processof making a decision. I get your funny joke. Uhh lol?
> 
> In other news...updates happened...Black Banana Cookies is up, descriptions of everything will be posted by tomorrow.
> 
> Snuggles, Mike.


So are these the ones those of us that are on the list get our free packs? I’m supposed to be down for 3 packs. 
How do i get my addy & info to you? I’m already signed up on heisenbeans.com but there’s nothing there.


----------



## barneyfife (Mar 12, 2019)

Also do you have a date yet that the beans will be for sale on the site? When we can straight up buy them?


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @Tito#1 @Turpman I will look up your email addresses and get you verified.
> 
> Our domain got burned for sending email at the beginning and I’m working to repair our reputation with the spam filters, which is a whole giant bowl of shit, if you wanted to Google the complexities of sending email through your application you would see that it is kind of a nightmare, especially with Microsoft’s new policies, so Live.com, Outlook.com, hotmail, all that MS stuff has been shaky. Many apologies, sending programmatic email is hard, believe it or not. It is a matter of time and trust.
> 
> The more people who add our emails to the “Safe Sender List” the better it gets for everyone, please do so if it ends up in spam. I will resend those emails and/or verify your addresses manually, if needed, until our deliverability improves. We will get you hooked up before sales go live.


Same here I'm in


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> So are these the ones those of us that are on the list get our free packs? I’m supposed to be down for 3 packs.
> How do i get my addy & info to you? I’m already signed up on heisenbeans.com but there’s nothing there.


[email protected] email him direct. Might take a minute, he's busy, but he'll get back to you.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 12, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> Also do you have a date yet that the beans will be for sale on the site? When we can straight up buy them?


I have been able to buy direct through email... cant beat the price, strains and freebies.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 12, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I’m in Mr. H added me I think.


I think I activated most of you who registered early and had MS email addresses, when I first found the problem. Thanks for the confirmation. Newer registrations will be handled manually until our MS email overlords think we are legit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 12, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> Also do you have a date yet that the beans will be for sale on the site? When we can straight up buy them?


Two weeks until the drop, approximately, sales will go live when we know the inventory numbers. Waiting on the ladies.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 12, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> So are these the ones those of us that are on the list get our free packs? I’m supposed to be down for 3 packs.
> How do i get my addy & info to you? I’m already signed up on heisenbeans.com but there’s nothing there.


There will be, there’s a lot behind the magic curtain being built right now, all day today. I don’t reveal the features until they work. (Except the “buy it now” stuff, to tease everyone.) User profiles, including multiple shipping addresses and names, IG profiles and RIU handles, if you so choose, stuff like that, are all on the way.

I do not know anything about freebies or testers I am not part of that decision making process, but I guess you can email him if you love email. I am bitter at it.

Be patient, young padawans, let the force move through you, we will be there soon, the beans shall flow.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So for a 4 to 6 clone machine type setup is there one you'd recommend? Or a build design you've done/used/plan to use etc? Preferably low cost as possible, I can diy with the best of them if that sways your recomendations. Not looking to spend more than about $50 tops. I've looked online and such but haven't decided on what I'll go with. Have been seeing what works best for most people as simply as possible before I make a final decision.


I realize I am a few days behind in this thread, but I use a similiar DIY setup but with a fogger floating in the water, no air pump or air stone. I take cuts and put them in without any rooting agents or anything and am at pretty close to 100% success. Depending on strain, it takes less than a week to 2 weeks tops to get decent roots. I can take a pic of my setup if you want to see it.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I realize I am a few days behind in this thread, but I use a similiar DIY setup but with a fogger floating in the water, no air pump or air stone. I take cuts and put them in without any rooting agents or anything and am at pretty close to 100% success. Depending on strain, it takes less than a week to 2 weeks tops to get decent roots. I can take a pic of my setup if you want to see it.


Do you use a dome to?


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 12, 2019)

I almost forgot I ordered lol. Ignorance is bliss. I'm getting a care package soon is all I know. BBC and A-Jet Fuel mix


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Do you use a dome to?


Nope, I'm too lazy and they honestly don't seem to need it. If I leave the clones in too long, they go full on fogponic/hydroponic growing so I just dump some nutes in the water to keep them growing.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

This is the ultrasonic fogger I use. It is enough to do fogponic growing in the tote I use. There are cheaper ones available that would probably work just at well.
https://www.thehouseofhydro.com/store/p80/1diskmistmaker.html


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Whew! I am finally caught up in this thread. I was originally signed up with Heis as a tester, but couldn't stand the drama in the old thread so stopped reading / participating in it. Hopefully I can score some beans when they do up for sale. As if I needed more beans to grow. This is a truly addictive hobby.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I realize I am a few days behind in this thread, but I use a similiar DIY setup but with a fogger floating in the water, no air pump or air stone. I take cuts and put them in without any rooting agents or anything and am at pretty close to 100% success. Depending on strain, it takes less than a week to 2 weeks tops to get decent roots. I can take a pic of my setup if you want to see it.


Yes please do, I'm still in my design phase for the new cloning setup. What is this fogger you speak of? Is it a type of spray nozzle or some such? I've got a few parts a friend gave me I was gonna see if would work, but let's see the fogger. Lol. I grow great from seed, no issue. I do pretty good with my plants. I've only had one clone die. Lol I've done 11 ever. Lol but they've all gotten to look for dead and then boom alive again and greening up. Recovery being somewhat quick, but a better cloner would prob shave a weeks worth of recovery time out of the schedule. Lol.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Whew! I am finally caught up in this thread. I was originally signed up with Heis as a tester, but couldn't stand the drama in the old thread so stopped reading / participating in it. Hopefully I can score some beans when they do up for sale. As if I needed more beans to grow. This is a truly addictive hobby.


 Addictive in more ways than one. Lol. I built my first light, leds like a drug. Lol. I have 3 lights now, and cobs driver for another 500+ watt shadow killer for the second half of the flower room. Have you built your own lights? Your fucked like me if you have. Lmfao. More leds, more seeds, more soil, bigger room, etc etc. Oh yeah, save $, grow your own. It's so much cheaper. Lmfao. Pot is a gateway drug lol, I'm into the hard stuff now man, like gardening, custom soil mixes, high powered leds, and seed collecting. Hahaha


----------



## klx (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I realize I am a few days behind in this thread, but I use a similiar DIY setup but with a fogger floating in the water, no air pump or air stone. I take cuts and put them in without any rooting agents or anything and am at pretty close to 100% success. Depending on strain, it takes less than a week to 2 weeks tops to get decent roots. I can take a pic of my setup if you want to see it.


So you just have that fogger floating in your tote and your cuts hang down into the fog and thats it? Seems even simpler than my aero cloner and I am always looking to simplify.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Addictive in more ways than one. Lol. I built my first light, leds like a drug. Lol. I have 3 lights now, and cobs driver for another 500+ watt shadow killer for the second half of the flower room. Have you built your own lights? Your fucked like me if you have. Lmfao. More leds, more seeds, more soil, bigger room, etc etc. Oh yeah, save $, grow your own. It's so much cheaper. Lmfao. Pot is a gateway drug lol, I'm into the hard stuff now man, like gardening, custom soil mixes, high powered leds, and seed collecting. Hahaha


Yeah, I've built some lights. Lol
 
Currently running about 800 watts in my 5x5. And i have a couple hundred over my veg area with real veggies, too!
And my "birdcage" for solo cup grow competitions.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

klx said:


> So you just have that fogger floating in your tote and your cuts hang down into the fog and thats it? Seems even simpler than my aero cloner and I am always looking to simplify.


Yessir. Just the fogger. No nozzles, no sprayers, no pump. Super simple.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah, I've built some lights. Lol
> View attachment 4299328
> Currently running about 800 watts in my 5x5. And i have a couple hundred over my veg area with real veggies, too!View attachment 4299329
> And my "birdcage" for solo cup grow competitions.
> View attachment 4299330


Haha, I've been lurking watching your guys cup comp. Fucking hilarious shit some days. Was following one of dawg s grows how I found it. Saw your birdcage and it clicked who you were. lmfao. I wouldn't of even asked if you'd built lights before had my brain put 2 n 2 together sooner lol. Yeah ive seen your setup, pretty dang sweet. Haha, still laughing about that not realizing where I've seen your name before. Lol

I thought your cage was cool as shit, had my vote for most ingenious light arrangement


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Haha, I've been lurking watching your guys cup comp. Fucking hilarious shit some days. Was following one of dawg s grows how I found it. Saw your birdcage and it clicked who you were. lmfao. I wouldn't of even asked if you'd built lights before had my brain put 2 n 2 together sooner lol. Yeah ive seen your setup, pretty dang sweet. Haha, still laughing about that not realizing where I've seen your name before. Lol
> 
> I thought your cage was cool as shit, had my vote for most ingenious light arrangement


Thanks, brother!


----------



## klx (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yessir. Just the fogger. No nozzles, no sprayers, no pump. Super simple.


Sweet, next project sorted thanks!

Can you just rip the LEDs off them?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Sweet, next project sorted thanks!
> 
> Can you just rip the LEDs off them?


The foggers I use don't have leds. I know some of them do, but mine dont.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, but you need a float for them. If they sit at the bottom of 4" of water, they won't fog. They need to float at the surface. And as mentioned you don't want any led lights shining on the stems and roots.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yes, but you need a float for them. If they sit at the bottom of 4" of water, they won't fog. They need to float at the surface. And as mentioned you don't want any led lights shining on the stems and roots.


Heard of them but never seen them in person, do they make noise?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 13, 2019)

See y'all!!
Headed to the chuckersparadise


----------



## main cola (Mar 13, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> View attachment 4299398 See y'all!!
> Headed to the chuckersparadise


It’s turning out to be a great place


----------



## main cola (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah, I've built some lights. Lol
> View attachment 4299328
> Currently running about 800 watts in my 5x5. And i have a couple hundred over my veg area with real veggies, too!View attachment 4299329
> And my "birdcage" for solo cup grow competitions.
> View attachment 4299330


Love the bird cage looking light.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 13, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Heard of them but never seen them in person, do they make noise?


The foggers are silent other than some water splashing. The center of the fogger kind up splashes water up a few inches. They aren't loud at all. Here is my fogponic cloner.
 
Here is another I use as a humidifier. You can't see the fog as well because there is a fan blowing on it to distribute the moisture. If there is no air movement, the fog fills up the buckets and slowly spills over the sides, but a lot of the fog drops back into the water causing less moisture to be evaporated into the air.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 13, 2019)

I may have to give that a go. What do you use for a float?Foam?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 13, 2019)

Time to get popping


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 13, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I may have to give that a go. What do you use for a float?Foam?


I posted a link to the exact setup I use one page back. It's more expensive than the cheap ebay foggers, but it's a reputable company and hopefully will last a while.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Turpman (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I posted a link to the exact setup I use one page back. It's more expensive than the cheap ebay foggers, but it's a reputable company and hopefully will last a while.


Fog 24/7?


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 13, 2019)

Received some bastards in the mail today.

As always Heisen is turning the world upside down again, lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 13, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Fog 24/7?


Yes, 24/7. 

Back to the beans!. Sorry I've been posting way off topic here. Im happy to help, but I respect the thread. 

Regarding Heisenberg and Gu...
I don't blame either for this. GPS has arguably the best seed marketing and distribution and could use some fresh genetics. And Heis has probably realized how much of a pain in the ass all of that is, plus it seems he will have a shit ton of seeds to distribute. So who better to go to than Gu? Hopefully Gu took to heart Heisen's harshly applied advice so both parties, and us growers will benefit.

Also, people say these seed producers are in it for the money?? No shit! It's their job. It's one thing when it was just a hobby they did to try make some seeds. But now with the volume they are producing, marketing, selling, and shipping they no longer have the time to work another full time job to pay the bills. If they do this well, they may be able to hire people so they don't have to do it all themselves. Welcome to America!

I can't wait to pop some of Heisen's new seeds.


----------



## main cola (Mar 13, 2019)

Dang that was quick shipping. It’s about to be on now.


----------



## main cola (Mar 13, 2019)

If anyone is worried or wondering about the preorders here you go


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 13, 2019)

How can someone predict the height and flowering time of a seed when you don't know what one parent is and nobody has ever grown them out?


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 13, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> How can someone predict the height and flowering time of a seed when you don't know what one parent is and nobody has ever grown them out?


Heisen is a seed whisperer. One of only 8 worldwide.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 13, 2019)

Knowing what the parent and potential parents are???? 

ECSD is very dominant in all crosses and takes 11-12 weeks to finish. Ghost finishes faster but could be hit by longer flowering plants, hence the range. I dunno how you don't get that intuitively....


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 13, 2019)

Let's say my sister is pregnant. One of these men is the father. Could I reasonably predict how tall the kid will be?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 13, 2019)

I'd say outside of the adub, bubba and maybe the alien og everything grows pretty similarly. I don't think your meme is particularly specific to this situation.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 13, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> Let's say my sister is pregnant. One of these men is the father. Could I reasonably predict how tall the kid will be?


At the end of the day, the father is somewhat famous... I see this as an absolute win..


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 13, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> How can someone predict the height and flowering time of a seed when you don't know what one parent is and nobody has ever grown them out?



I have grown out and still have a one in my garden of ecsd. It's done in 70 days and very stretchy. The other males I've bred to it have pretty much been stretchy plants and depending on the male has been 58-72 days. 

Of course anyone can harvest sooner or later depends on when they want to chop. I grow in rdwc so it's a little quicker. 

One time I flowered out a strain that said 85 days. I was growing in soil and ended up finally seeing enough Amber at 120. Never grew it again, it was like a pure sativa. I already pulled all the others out of the room by 1.5 months

So what I'm saying is if you gonna talk smack about Heisen better talk smack about em all. 
Different growing techniques will shorten flowering times and also amount of nutes used. Not to mention light.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 14, 2019)

Eh.....I Can't log back into the chucker s forum.Getting a "can't find this user" message.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Eh.....I Can't log back into the chucker s forum.Getting a "can't find this user" message.


means your IP was blocked


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 14, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> means your IP was blocked


Nah,Heis said he disabled the emails.
I never got confirmed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nah,Heis said he disabled the emails.
> I never got confirmed.


lol it was a dumb/high joke.. really dumb


----------



## Kushash (Mar 14, 2019)

Chucker's is looking good.
I like the tooltip when hovering over threads.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nah,Heis said he disabled the emails.
> I never got confirmed.


Where are you Cob? I miss ya?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 14, 2019)

lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 14, 2019)

Sounds like the Gu and Heisenberg merger is not happening. Gu posted that in the GPS thread.


----------



## klx (Mar 15, 2019)

That's a shame, was always easy ordering through GPS and the beans always arrived.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Where are you Cob? I miss ya?


Hi......................


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 15, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> How can someone predict the height and flowering time of a seed when you don't know what one parent is and nobody has ever grown them out?


Wait I thought his methods were full proof why are there “bastard” seeds


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 15, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Wait I thought his methods were full proof why are there “bastard” seeds


Cause he's a bastid! That's why


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 15, 2019)

Heisen should go back to Logic with his hat in his hand & team up once again,that's the only place he can get $15 or $20 per seed


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 15, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> Heisen should go back to Logic with his hat in his hand & team up once again,that's the only place he can get $15 or $20 per seed


Ya that'll teach 'em!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 16, 2019)

Do we know when Heisenbeans will be available for purchase?


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Do we know when Heisenbeans will be available for purchase?


Now.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 16, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Now.


The website says *Disabled: Under Development*. Is there another way to purchase?


----------



## coppershot (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Do we know when Heisenbeans will be available for purchase?


You can order via email. He has a pretty good offer but I am not sure if he will continue the offer when his site goes live.. basically for pre-orders you can buy a 6 or 12 pack (S1's I think) and then you can choose a cross of a matching quantity as a freebee.

So a 6 pack of S1's and a 6 pack of a cross for $60. Pretty generous offer for 12 beans.


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 16, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Wait I thought his methods were full proof why are there “bastard” seeds


It happens when he is reversing the plants to make pollen. They inevitably end up with seeds, but not sure which plant actually pollinated them.

After the plant is reversed, he can collect the pollen from that plant, and apply to whichever mom he wants.

At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 16, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> It happens when he is reversing the plants to make pollen. They inevitably end up with seeds, but not sure which plant actually pollinated them.
> 
> After the plant is reversed, he can collect the pollen from that plant, and apply to whichever mom he wants.
> 
> At least that's how I understand it.


Shouldn't they be lesbian or tranny seeds? They're not male/female. lol


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 16, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> It happens when he is reversing the plants to make pollen. They inevitably end up with seeds, but not sure which plant actually pollinated them.
> 
> After the plant is reversed, he can collect the pollen from that plant, and apply to whichever mom he wants.
> 
> At least that's how I understand it.


So if the pollen is obviously spreading from plant to plant how do you know the pollen that is collected isnt contaminated with another plants pollen?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

He only uses unopened pollen sacs afaik

edit: It seems like there's a guy a day coming in trying to poke holes in this whole thing. He's thought this through fellas. You aren't gonna have a "gotcha" moment until there's multiple respected individuals having issues.

If you're a potential customer.....


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> He only uses unopened pollen sacs afaik
> 
> edit: It seems like there's a guy a day coming in trying to poke holes in this whole thing. He's thought this through fellas. You aren't gonna have a "gotcha" moment until there's multiple respected individuals having issues.
> 
> If you're a potential customer.....


You dont think its pollen on the outside of those unopened sacks? It only takes a grain of pollen to pollinate a plant.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm sure he sprays the plants down before harvesting sacs.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 16, 2019)

He has explained his process in detail and has posted videos of his setup. If you have questions or concerns why not link him directly for a response?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 16, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> So if the pollen is obviously spreading from plant to plant how do you know the pollen that is collected isnt contaminated with another plants pollen?


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

I just shot that down.... nice try though.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just shot that down.... nice try though.


I’m glad you’re sure he sprays his plants down, I’m sure you didn’t shoot anything down because obviously it’s plants getting cross contaminated like people said from the beginning


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

Plants that are also getting reversed are getting hit with pollen sacs opening on their own. This is where these "bastard seeds" are coming from. This has been explained multiple times. And I know you've read this exact spiel before. Which leads me to.....

Really bro? Are you this dense in real life? You've either smoked entirely too much weed or you're trolling. I know you're trolling. Claim a mental handicap and I'll let it go.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

Here’s some Ghost OG. All 4 have sprouted now and are in the dirt.

Sorry for the terrible picture.


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 17, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I’m glad you’re sure he sprays his plants down, I’m sure you didn’t shoot anything down because obviously it’s plants getting cross contaminated like people said from the beginning


Yeah you didnt really shoot anything down, you just continue to believe your fairy tale.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Yeah you didnt really shoot anything down, you just continue to believe your fairy tale.


Well...if these don’t turn out to be Ghost OGs, your theory will be right.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

Those will be a ghost og cross for sure, not guaranteed pure.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Yeah you didnt really shoot anything down, you just continue to believe your fairy tale.




Gotta point out you and kronik have a message to like ratio of 1:1 or less. Everyone that doesn't have breath that smells like haterade has 2++:1. 

Hmmmmm. Vocal minority much?


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 17, 2019)

Wtf is a message ratio? I go by peoples proven results not message ratios.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 17, 2019)

I preordered $500 for S1 packs and I'll I got so far is a naked pic of Heisen holding a sign saying 

IMO, it was worth it!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> The website says *Disabled: Under Development*. Is there another way to purchase?


[email protected]
Email him. He's busy and may take a bit but he will get back to you.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Wtf is a message ratio? I go by peoples proven results not message ratios.


It's a way to look at the info people give. Generally if peolple are agreeing with what they say they like a comment which gives them a higher like to message ratio.

When someone has a 1:1 or lower it means less people agree with you indicating the info you believe may be wrong. This is not an accurate way to judge someone's posts but it seems to work some of the time.

But you guys are wasting space here with redundant questions. If your not being a troll go to chuckers paradise or Instagram and ask the man HIIMSELF.

Let peoples gear speak for themselves until you start the shit slinging at least.

Just my two cents.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I go by peoples proven results.


Like right now? What proven results are you working with to cook up these shitposts?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Like right now? What proven results are you working with to cook up these shitposts?


What proven results are u working off of?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 17, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It's a way to look at the info people give. Generally if peolple are agreeing with what they say they like a comment which gives them a higher like to message ratio.
> 
> When someone has a 1:1 or lower it means less people agree with you indicating the info you believe may be wrong. This is not an accurate way to judge someone's posts but it seems to work some of the time.
> 
> ...


100%... 

edit: +rep.. +rep my friend 

fwiw likes were an update from a couple years back.. occasionally you'll see some ppl with real wonky "ratio" and its cause the majority of their posts were pre 2016 or whenever it was.


wtf was it before? reputation or some shit? lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> He only uses unopened pollen sacs afaik
> 
> edit: It seems like there's a guy a day coming in trying to poke holes in this whole thing. He's thought this through fellas. You aren't gonna have a "gotcha" moment until there's multiple respected individuals having issues.
> 
> If you're a potential customer.....



Yep, it's been happening since Heisen started posting here.

Heisen was a Moderator at thcfarmer, and many of these trolls are people that he banned there.

Obviously they are still butthurt.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 17, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Yep, it's been happening since Heisen started posting here.
> 
> Heisen was a Moderator at thcfarmer, and many of these trolls are people that he banned there.
> 
> Obviously they are still butthurt.


Never been on thc farmer or heard of him until he came on this forum .


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Never been on thc farmer or heard of him until he came on this forum .


Well then, why are you responding to my post?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 17, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well then, why are you responding to my post?


why Did you respond is the better question


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> 100%...
> 
> edit: +rep.. +rep my friend
> 
> ...


Yup,I miss my lil green blocks...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> why Did you respond is the better question


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 17, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It's a way to look at the info people give. Generally if peolple are agreeing with what they say they like a comment which gives them a higher like to message ratio.
> 
> When someone has a 1:1 or lower it means less people agree with you indicating the info you believe may be wrong. This is not an accurate way to judge someone's posts but it seems to work some of the time.
> 
> ...


And this post kind of proves my point, you just got 10 likes for something that isnt even about cannabis and doesnt help someone better their craft at all. I could post saying man I cant wait for the heisenbeans drop and get 10 likes but I havent provided anything useful at all. It's pretty much just a way for like minded people to pat each other on the back. I see plenty of great information that doesnt get any likes but alot of bullshit that gets many.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> And this post kind of proves my point, you just got 10 likes for something that isnt even about cannabis and doesnt help someone better their craft at all. I could post saying man I cant wait for the heisenbeans drop and get 10 likes but I havent provided anything useful at all. It's pretty much just a way for like minded people to pat each other on the back. I see plenty of great information that doesnt get any likes but alot of bullshit that gets many.


I would say exactly this ^^^ if everyone hated the content I posted. 

Just sayin...


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

Not like it's an echo chamber with a bunch of guys giving each other reach-arounds though. I will say that if you're not trolling or giving out terrible information and you posted on one of the few threads I follow you get a like on my end. I'm sure I've liked some of your and kroniks posts although not often. 

Is there a "good guy group" on this forum? Yep. I don't even put myself in that company. I'm sure I've endeared myself to a few of those guys. Sorry you're not feeling the love, bro. 

I do think you bring that feeling of exclusion on yourself though. Your bullshit is thinly veiled. You post this knowing he can't defend himself and that moderators aren't going to ban you from the thread since they're not getting paid by the man currently.

I'm legit probably not going to keep up with this thread any longer. No reason for people with good intent to be posting here with recent developments.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

This thread is... stale.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Not like it's an echo chamber with a bunch of guys giving each other reach-arounds though...


@Michael Huntherz I think that's your cue tootz ​


----------



## nc208 (Mar 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> And this post kind of proves my point, you just got 10 likes for something that isnt even about cannabis and doesnt help someone better their craft at all. I could post saying man I cant wait for the heisenbeans drop and get 10 likes but I havent provided anything useful at all. It's pretty much just a way for like minded people to pat each other on the back. I see plenty of great information that doesnt get any likes but alot of bullshit that gets many.


I still dont think you quite get it. 
How can I make this simpler for you to get...

The people liking my comment could be agreeing with any point I made. Doesnt have to be about Cannabis, could be pointing out you are a rat or a scamming asshat, still is providing helpful info to others.

I just assumed they agree with my point of stop being a little bitch and go ask Heisenbeans himself instead of posting redundant questions you know he wont be answering here.

You also didnt know what the message ratio was and I explained it and even put a disclaimer that it does not prove ones info is right but a majority of the time does help point out trolls and fools.

Until I see you pop up over there I'll just remain under the assumption your just a shit trappin troll.

So let the people have their reach around and pat themselves on the back in bliss and take yo broke ass negative attitude outta here.


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I still dont think you quite get it.
> How can I make this simpler for you to get...
> 
> The people liking my comment could be agreeing with any point I made. Doesnt have to be about Cannabis, could be pointing out you are a rat or a scamming asshat, still is providing helpful info to others.
> ...


So you pretty much confirm everything I said. You all are just here to jerk each other off.


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 18, 2019)

4 HB Ghost OG Bastards ready to go into the DVD case. Left them in a warm spot and will check on them on Wednesday.

2 really old Dr. Underground U-Pink Kush will also attempt to germinate with them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> So you pretty much confirm everything I said. You all are just here to jerk each other off.


This is why you don't get jerked off...

If you want to be part of the cool kids club just post some plant pictures and quit being a dick to people that just want to grow pot...

This is some real loser shit... re-evaluate my dude. You know Heisen's got his own spot now, why wouldn't you do this there where he can respond? 

This is not how you join the cool kids club at all... you're going about it all wrong.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> So you pretty much confirm everything I said. You all are just here to jerk each other off.





Mr.Head said:


> This is why you don't get jerked off...
> 
> If you want to be part of the cool kids club just post some plant pictures and quit being a dick to people that just want to grow pot...
> 
> ...


He knows where to go Mr Head, hes proven to everyone on this forum he's just a little bitch who got called out for it and has NOTHING to come back at with.


----------



## main cola (Mar 19, 2019)

These ECSD bastard seeds germed real quick


----------



## boilingoil (Mar 19, 2019)

Damn, another forum banned this dude ?


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 19, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> Damn, another forum banned this dude ?


 who got banned


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> who got banned


----------



## coppershot (Mar 19, 2019)

lol


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 20, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> Damn, another forum banned this dude ?


He has his own Forum now so I doubt he will get banned there!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 20, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> This is why you don't get jerked off...
> 
> If you want to be part of the cool kids club just post some plant pictures and quit being a dick to people that just want to grow pot...
> 
> ...


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 21, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Wait I thought his methods were full proof why are there “bastard” seeds


I guess you missed almost all of the old thread. The plants that he has sprayed with colloidal silver to cause them to produce male flowers so he can pollinate his seed mothers are then moved to the same room because there's no reason to isolate them because they won't be used for making seeds and the pollen has been used. They inevitably pollinated each other and made seeds. Since there are so many plants together we can't tell who the father is. He could have just thrown those seeds away but he decided to give them out for free.


----------



## main cola (Mar 21, 2019)

ECSD bastards popping up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 21, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


ahhahha... perfect timing nicely done.


----------



## main cola (Mar 23, 2019)

ECSD bastards In their new home


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

since whatever has happened here, heisen is now spam bombing other forums with his negativity, utter childishness, and inflammatory behavior. from multiple accounts, in the image of many young gamer kids today.

I personally have no interest in having some little tiff with anyone here, at all. for whatever reason. admittedly, not interested in this thread, past this one message. after seeing how ridiculous this has gotten, i'm just sharing a look at your "guy". carry on.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 23, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> View attachment 4305704


All I see is "last edited by a moderator" next to each of those posts. You will hear from Heisens lawyer about this blasphemy soon. First you have to prove that he posted there. Then you have to prove that a "moderator" made no changes to these posts. Laughable proof you have at best!!


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> All I see is "last edited by a moderator" next to each of those posts. You will hear from Heisens lawyer about this blasphemy soon. First you have to prove that he posted there. Then you have to prove that a "moderator" made no changes to these posts. Laughable proof you have at best!!


seriously? his lawyer? cant wait lmao. if you want to be that beta, go ahead. its obvious this is the fan club, of absolutely devoted followers. 

cheers.


----------



## main cola (Mar 23, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> View attachment 4305704


All i see is the mod edited all the post. The same mod that doesn’t like Heisenbeans?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

not interested in proving anything to anyone who needs that level of help. this guy is psychotic. visit the forum and see for yourself. or don't.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

he comes by every night now. on drunk rampages or whatever that is. anyway. have a nice day guys and girls.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 23, 2019)

So what evidence do you have that this is him?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

wow. ive already deleted the posts. since this is just absurd, ill let it go. christ. you guys think i have any interest in something legal? quite the opposite. i didnt come here to present a fucking court case. go argue that one though. as usual, nothing but betas and negativity. maybe try and help? the guy has lost it.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 23, 2019)

I have no idea how I'm being beta or negative? I asked a simple question. Seems like you might have a screw loose lol.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

deleting his childish pics and jokes that are absolutely nothing but inflammatory and perverse, should not be something I as an observer need to explain. im neither a mod or user at this site, or riu.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

I see one of the mods over there called Heisen out when he was simply providing a response to someone. He was letting a user know what happened at the farm and gets called names. Seems like a provoked issue and not at all the way you're suggesting.

Thanks for the screenies without context.


----------



## main cola (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I see one of the mods over there called Heisen out when he was simply providing a response to someone. He was letting a user know what happened at the farm and gets called names. Seems like a provoked issue and not at all the way you're suggesting.
> 
> Thanks for the screenies without context.


Exactly


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I have no idea how I'm being beta or negative? I asked a simple question. Seems like you might have a screw loose lol.


nope. thanks again though. im trying to help where i can. obviously thats lost here. the uncanny blind support for someone who blatantly says "he'll kamikaze this name cuz fuck it why not", in between all the ridiculous perverted jokes and rips on people he does not know, and gets confused with users here......you dont even know the half of his antics.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 23, 2019)

Now the screenshots aren't even up. It seemed pretty par for the course, this is the internet after all. 

Something about sucking nuts. Some snowflake shit being offended by that. If that's the worst he's doing, thanks for tattling jimmy, go back and play.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

wow. go check the site. im not that interested in this psycho to provide everyone here with the "evidence" they so need. after working in the worst cities, with the worst social nightmares, i have personally seen this behavior many times. im leaving dont wet yourselves. every time someone speaks up, you jump to defend someone you really don't know. just sayin. i told ya so. bye.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Now the screenshots aren't even up. It seemed pretty par for the course, this is the internet after all.
> 
> Something about sucking nuts. Some snowflake shit being offended by that. If that's the worst he's doing, thanks for tattling jimmy, go back and play.


sucking nuts. huh. is that what you say? again i see whats up. he spawned here didnt he. well shame on you. and yes as you see above i already posted i deleted the pics. since this is an inflammatory and rancid thread. nothing will ever get accomplished here, in any way towards his drunken, psychotic rips into established, well respected growers. and people. cheerio. just trying to leave this thread at this point. wow. and wow.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 23, 2019)

I went to that buducate forum. There's like 5 regular users. What threads are you talking about? I really don't get what's going on here.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 23, 2019)

Your screenshots show posts by "whoever" saying something about nuts yes. All of the posts by that person were edited by a moderator. Thats why I posted what I did. As for a lawyer...........you need to stop smoking weed and learn what sarcasm is. Have a nice day 

ps.................and stop deleting pics!! That shit was gold!!


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Your screenshots show posts by "whoever" saying something about nuts yes. All of the posts by that person were edited by a moderator. Thats why I posted what I did. As for a lawyer...........you need to stop smoking weed and learn what sarcasm is. Have a nice day
> 
> ps.................and stop deleting pics!! That shit was gold!!


go troll the thread. and find out. im not into this type of behavior you demonstrate so well. however its nice to hear your sarcasm again. in a not-so-interested at all way. not even interested in responding to this type of shit anymore. if hes your buddy, all riu tragic bs aside, maybe hit him up and make sure he's ok? just sayin. acting kinda crazy from the looks of it. 

but hey i figured youd kill the messenger. im here explaining nuances of his ridiculous behavior, and he's rampaging around the internet, telling established growers breeders and whoever else they can suck his small penis. figures.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I went to that buducate forum. There's like 5 regular users. What threads are you talking about? I really don't get what's going on here.


im sure you can find his antics in the first recent thread there.from both his user names. quite like the 6 he has or had here.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

gonna go now. sorry for offending or whatever. just kinda sad its come to this. cheers and again no offense intended, just sharing for a sec. carry on with whatever this is, or dont or whatever lmfao.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> gonna go now. sorry for offending or whatever. just kinda sad its come to this. cheers and again no offense intended, just sharing for a sec. carry on with whatever this is, or dont or whatever lmfao.


Lol you rip on a guy for talking about cocks, yet a fucking mod over there was the first to raise it... 

speaking of trolling, heisen posted on March 12, and the mod, after days of posting, quotes him yesterday and instigates a fight... 

At least have some integrity, coming over here all high and mighty, yet not having the spine to accurately characterize the posts over there.


----------



## main cola (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Lol you rip on a guy for talking about cocks, yet a fucking mod over there was the first to raise it...
> 
> speaking of trolling, heisen posted on March 12, and the mod, after days of posting, quotes him yesterday and instigates a fight...
> 
> At least have some integrity, coming over here all high and mighty, yet not having the spine to accurately characterize the posts over there.


Whoever this person is just made the account here to call out Heisenbeans and Tattletale on him but it didn’t work


----------



## quiescent (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm guessing you're the guy talking shit deleting posts over there too? With posts getting deleted and edited by mods there's no way to get a true picture of what went down bro. 

I'm not sure why he's over there in the first place but whatever, man. No one's perfect. It's not really changing my opinion of him. 

KEVIN DURANT HAD TROLL TWITTER ACCOUNTS. Top tier NBA player, trolling Twitter. It's not really a deal breaker. I'm sure that one of my real life friends wastes time being a dick anonymously on the internet.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

cant let it go. and i guess in a way, neither can i. i came back just to say. sorry to bother you all. its obvious nothing i said had any effect from the start, you are all devoted as all hell. stay put, im sure homie has plans for ya all. gonna be rich? maybe just check up on him, since he is utterly crazy right now. and that should be obvious to anyone with a clear conscience. 

you all have a great way of killing the messenger. multiple times. and you've been warned about his bullshit. multiple times. and you still kill the messengers. if thats the case, go check yourselves. any moderator activity would be a question for the moderators, im sure they would have more light to shed on the matter. there wont be another invasion im assured. 

i do not represent them, or the site i posted screenshots of. i deleted the pics because its useless. 3 guys on here to rip me to shreds within 5 minutes, over nitpicky little shit they wont investigate themselves. so please, go ahead and read through the lines. or don't like i said. i didnt come here for a fight, quite the opposite. as usual, the bullshit never ends.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

main cola said:


> Whoever this person is just made the account here to call out Heisenbeans and Tattletale on him but it didn’t work


nope. totally didn't. im being sarcastic now.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm guessing you're the guy talking shit deleting posts over there too? With posts getting deleted and edited by mods there's no way to get a true picture of what went down bro.
> 
> I'm not sure why he's over there in the first place but whatever, man. No one's perfect. It's not really changing my opinion of him.
> 
> KEVIN DURANT HAD TROLL TWITTER ACCOUNTS. Top tier NBA player, trolling Twitter. It's not really a deal breaker. I'm sure that one of my real life friends wastes time being a dick anonymously on the internet.


nope. i dont have the ability to delete posts on a site i dont use! do you even read before you speak? nevermind.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Lol you rip on a guy for talking about cocks, yet a fucking mod over there was the first to raise it...
> 
> speaking of trolling, heisen posted on March 12, and the mod, after days of posting, quotes him yesterday and instigates a fight...
> 
> At least have some integrity, coming over here all high and mighty, yet not having the spine to accurately characterize the posts over there.


uh. sure?! what the hell are you even talking about? should look at your buddy talking about integrity. thats my outtro right there. jesus h christ. go "assess" and "analyze" yourself. i told you im just the messenger. useless opportunity let me tell ya.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> uh. sure?! what the hell are you even talking about? should look at your buddy talking about integrity. thats my outtro right there. jesus h christ. go "assess" and "analyze" yourself. i told you im just the messenger. useless opportunity let me tell ya.



Yeah I read the thread... thanks.

Respectfully, maybe you should read it again before continuing to post here.

I ain't shooting the messenger but come correct or dont come at all... that's my point, your trying to use a thread to disparage the guy when it appears that the thread was motivated and initiated by mods at Buducate. Is there history between them... possibly... do I have a dog in this fight... no... but if your going to sling shit make sure it sticks... the evidence you provided is horrendous and clearly misplaced.

I am simply commenting on that thread, the one your shared screenshots of, and you have either deliberately or accidentally mischaracterize the thread to advance a narrative...

I am done with this, carry on if you want, but the evidence is at the other forum, at least until tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah I read the thread... thanks.
> 
> Respectfully, maybe you should read it again before continuing to post here.
> 
> ...


hey cool. glad to hear one of you respond without hate. im stoned usually. sorry if im not analytical enough for some of you.

honestly we just sit around the laptop now cracking the fuck up. watching some blow up thing happen over and over everywhere. on IG where he instigates with josey whales, then deletes his comments. on buducate, where he goes to a regular hang out thread and instigates then deletes his own media. then gets banned, then sets up another account, and keeps spamming. tells everyone he is gone, then comes back. hey fuck it. i did that. i better leave. like i said, up to you, im stopping. just gotta ignore the following rips from whoever about whatever. take it easy. you'd think we would all get along. but we dont do we.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 24, 2019)

It'd had BETTER NOT BE JERK AND JACK THE OFF BROTHERS!


----------



## quiescent (Mar 24, 2019)

This really threw me for a loop guys. Ate a whole 125mg pack of gummies, feels like the fuckin twilight zone. 

Some crazy ass people on the internet. 

"I don't even use the forum with 5 users but I'm here to tell you about the goings on." 

Lol. OK, buddy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> hey cool. glad to hear one of you respond without hate. im stoned usually. sorry if im not analytical enough for some of you.
> 
> honestly we just sit around the laptop now cracking the fuck up. watching some blow up thing happen over and over everywhere. on IG where he instigates with josey whales, then deletes his comments. on buducate, where he goes to a regular hang out thread and *instigates then deletes his own media. then gets banned, then sets up another account, and keeps spamming. tells everyone he is gone, then comes back. hey fuck it. i did that. i better leave. *like i said, up to you, im stopping. just gotta ignore the following rips from whoever about whatever. take it easy. you'd think we would all get along. but we dont do we.



Member Since:Yesterday

Lightgreen needs to quit making socks, this shit's just too obvious.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

> ............since i'm everyone's personal search engine..............guy starts shit with so many key figures in OUR cannabis world. I won't even name them out of respect. because you all know. and if you didnt, go check it out. everywhere..........go to IG and read. go to anywhere he has been and read. farmer, here, buducate, wherever. I don't have the interest anymore, and i can't blame you for your backing him, with your witty response comments here. honestly what person with compassion would. ............................


my god I can't believe I read all that and it had absolutely 0 substance just contradictory rubbish.

Like do any of you have an actual point? Why are you here? Who's jock are you riding? Light was riding Caps hard as a Muffhugger, you on that train too?

If his shit is going to herm it's going to herm... why is he in your head? Why do you care if people get *free* seeds and grow them and judge him based on them?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

oh i dont. im just shocked you do. member since yesterday yea. he got me banned in between threats in PM from my last account.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

I dont even know who lightgreen is. i barely use forums. he spam bombs and targets me and many others. maybe. just maybe. that matters to some of us. healers that is. not internet bullies.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

if you wanted evidence, check stain's trash bin. or read. im done explaining this. trying to end this rancid shit fest once and for all. why are you "riding his dick"?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

what contradictions do you see? just curious. and who are you?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

no seed sales going on here. no freebies either. lol. maybe once there was a time i could give a shit, and gift a cut out to a heisen fail. im merely observing the stain tear apart the internet on his little adventure. getting PMs and hearing from others getting PMs from the same stalker we all thought left us alone.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

god forbid. someone should actually speak up. keep up the charlie z fan club. its utterly hilarious.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> god forbid. someone should actually speak up. keep up the charlie z fan club. its utterly hilarious.


What is your damage boy? For fucks sake why do you make a new post every few seconds. Can you not think of a clear point and express it in a single post? Make just one post, maybe if you weren't in such a rush to make an ass of yourself you could see this horrible pattern your making.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What is your damage boy? For fucks sake why do you make a new post every few seconds. Can you not think of a clear point and express it in a single post? Make just one post, maybe if you weren't in such a rush to make an ass of yourself you could see this horrible pattern your making.


explain to me how you would like me paraphrase whatever you would like me to elaborate on. in any other way than this. there are no boys here.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> what contradictions do you see? just curious. and who are you?


well you said you were google and here to provide everyone with knowledge then failed to drop any.



flowerpetal said:


> if you wanted evidence, check stain's trash bin. or read. im done explaining this. trying to end this rancid shit fest once and for all. why are you "riding his dick"?


Not riding his dick at all, I got some free "bastard seeds" from him he kept his word. That's all I have to judge him on so far as I haven't grown his product.

I see a bunch of people pissed at him on IG some have a point others are just mad he's capitalizing and they think they should make the rules.

Josey kind of had a point regarding calling it Gorilla Glue instead of #4, as #4 is a specific one, but Heisen also has s1 on his label so it's not like he's repping it as THE GG#4 It's an S1 of GG#4. He could say it's a Gorilla Glue S1 that he made by reversing GG#4 and I think everyone would be happy....

You're not coming off as credible in the slightest... you're coming off as unhinged.

and what was the point of posting a mentally ill person getting beat up by boxers? You get the kids got a mental condition right?


----------



## althor (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> could hit you with bricks of info, doubt it would matter. but here you go. since i'm everyone's personal search engine.
> 
> back on farmer when mr delicious pants was a "key figure" in the cannabis world, being a moderator on a censored site where freedom of speech doesnt exist, he ran a couple rdwc units. along with some feminized cannaventure ghost og S1 seeds. S1. you guys ever made S1 seeds? or R1 seeds?
> 
> ...


 Wow, man. You somehow are missing the fact that you are coming off like a lunatic. You said you were just the messenger... but why? Why are you so twisted up and hurt that you make an account and type out posts like this? His work will speak for itself. It will be good and people will want it, or it will be BS and people won't buy it. It is really that simple. Doesn't matter who he is or how he is, if his product is good, people will want it.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> well you said you were google and here to provide everyone with knowledge then failed to drop any.
> 
> 
> Not riding his dick at all, I got some free "bastard seeds" from him he kept his word. That's all I have to judge him on so far as I haven't grown his product.
> ...


classy. i said i was google? way to steer around the problem. and your inability to read up on the subject. on your own. glad you got free grab bag seeds to cover up whatever nonsense is brewing next. his utter failure upon failure upon failure. i don't even care enough to follow up this far. and the reason why it would be futile to? stainboy deletes any of his comments that draw out reactions. and his marketing tech of negative publicity. then PMs the people he "touches" to start more shit.

so in summation of that paragraph. im referring to the many times and and many people this joker decides to rain down his "knowledge" on. with internet bully behavior. that a child gamer might perpetuate. but a "growns man?" and then this comic deletes everything credible. everything credible. ok? 

like many before you, i see this is the type that lives here. back at me with a response upon response immediately after i post. in this thread. really?

once again. some of this site is actually usable. just wish this wasnt here, leaving the heisen stain everywhere. go get some wipes buddy. you and many others are in for it.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

althor said:


> Wow, man. You somehow are missing the fact that you are coming off like a lunatic. You said you were just the messenger... but why? Why are you so twisted up and hurt that you make an account and type out posts like this? His work will speak for itself. It will be good and people will want it, or it will be BS and people won't buy it. It is really that simple. Doesn't matter who he is or how he is, if his product is good, people will want it.


its just immediate rip after rip here. who are you defending and why? do you guys not like receiving warnings of imminent hermies? mutants and the like? my own reasons have been explained over and over now. you rip and rip and you expect someone to not show up? jesus. mirror time.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> its just immediate rip after rip here. who are you defending and why? do you guys not like receiving warnings of imminent hermies? mutants and the like? my own reasons have been explained over and over now. you rip and rip and you expect someone to not show up? jesus. mirror time.


We're growing from seed, it's the risk we take.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

i'm not. just sharing some concerns. and really my initial concern was this. your daddy stain is psychotic lately. make whatever statements you want to. if you want to go back a few pages through all the nifty ego-driven responses you guys generate so quickly, you'll see that we all are just a little concerned. in between receiving spam bombs and PMs and DMs and hate from this idiot. over and over and over.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> We're growing from seed, it's the risk we take.


cool. i know and understand. and i'm just sharing some info that is pertinent. whether you agree right now or not. thats all. good to have a response come back without nonsense.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> classy. i said i was google? way to steer around the problem. and your inability to read up on the subject. on your own. glad you got free grab bag seeds to cover up whatever nonsense is brewing next. his utter failure upon failure upon failure. i don't even care enough to follow up this far. and the reason why it would be futile to? stainboy deletes any of his comments that draw out reactions. and his marketing tech of negative publicity. then PMs the people he "touches" to start more shit.
> 
> so in summation of that paragraph. im referring to the many times and and many people this joker decides to rain down his "knowledge" on. with internet bully behavior. that a child gamer might perpetuate. but a "growns man?" and then this comic deletes everything credible. everything credible. ok?
> 
> ...


Lightgreen2k confirmed.

Heisen must have touched you pretty inappropriately for this to have got you trying to take down another thread on here. Couldn't use the main this time though as you've been warned eh? Stay out or you're gone too I bet...


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

not a nifty song and title to make my point. maybe it will get across. maybe not. but accurate af.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Lightgreen2k confirmed.
> 
> Heisen must have touched you pretty inappropriately for this to have got you trying to take down another thread on here. Couldn't use the main this time though as you've been warned eh? Stay out or you're gone too I bet...


whats funny is you are completely wrong. if you want to, you can call me lightgreen confirmed. or whatever.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

you think its just one guy with a differing opinion? and no im not that lightgreen guy. my plants are a little....happier? no offense. to him or your ego.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> whats funny is you are completely wrong. if you want to, you can call me lightgreen confirmed. or whatever.


It's pretty damn obvious from your broken English French Canadian rants. 

You going to start throwing your plant count in the face of cancer patients? or did those posts reflect badly on you in the last thread when you tried this nonsense?

Everyone knows who you are... it's obvious.... really really obvious.


----------



## althor (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> its just immediate rip after rip here. who are you defending and why? do you guys not like receiving warnings of imminent hermies? mutants and the like? my own reasons have been explained over and over now. you rip and rip and you expect someone to not show up? jesus. mirror time.


 I am not defending anyone. I don't know Heisen nor have I ever bought or grown his product. I have read some of this thread from time to time to see what others are saying about the product. 

You came, you warned.. Thanks... now why are you still going on and on? Do you do this at Amazon when you give a review? Go through all reviews that do not match yours and ramble and ramble and ramble? 

That seems to be what you are missing. This is why people are questioning what is wrong with you...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> could hit you with bricks of info, doubt it would matter. but here you go. since i'm everyone's personal search engine.
> 
> back on farmer when mr delicious pants was a "key figure" in the cannabis world, being a moderator on a censored site where freedom of speech doesnt exist, he ran a couple rdwc units. along with some feminized cannaventure ghost og S1 seeds. S1. you guys ever made S1 seeds? or R1 seeds?
> 
> ...


Wow awesome read!! I love me a good science fiction story every now and then. Now back to reality...........

1) I'll take a naked pic of Heisen middle fingering a pig before listening to anymore of your blather.
2) I've got crap seeds from many big name breeders. Not every seed will be a trophy winner. We know this.
3) Heisen curses people out and calls them names? ME TOO!! We are like brothers from another mother 
4) You do hydro? So does Heisen, but he's better than you.

I notice you inject many of my sarcastic posts into your jibber jabbing. It's good that I have you seeing lawyers and actually money transfers for nude pics. I like that you actually believe these things. It lets me know 100% that you are an insane individual and can't stop thinking about me and Heisen. 

Admit it, you want to be like us. You have a human sized golden naked statue of Apollo which you massage in all the right places. Every time you massage this wondrous statue you whisper softly in its golden ears............."Kiss me Heisen, I adore you", all the while caressing the statues' muscular chest. Once you are fully aroused you run off into the bathroom to masturbate furiously into the hot water. Then, when finished and drained, you go to bed for the night and wish for Heisen to cum to you in your dreams.

Oh flowerpetal, you poor schmuck, how I envy your guilty pleasures. Don't ever change flowerpetal cause I'm really starting to like you


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Wow awesome read!! I love me a good science fiction story every now and then. Now back to reality...........
> 
> 1) I'll take a naked pic of Heisen middle fingering a pig before listening to anymore of your blather.
> 2) I've got crap seeds from many big name breeders. Not every seed will be a trophy winner. We know this.
> ...


ROFL. You're killing me dude....


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Wow awesome read!! I love me a good science fiction story every now and then. Now back to reality...........
> 
> 1) I'll take a naked pic of Heisen middle fingering a pig before listening to anymore of your blather.
> 2) I've got crap seeds from many big name breeders. Not every seed will be a trophy winner. We know this.
> ...


jesus. i hate hydro. all dirt. if you talk like a child with no manners, yes your mother is gonna show up and spank your silly ass. if you're that tight with stain boy you take nude pics with him, continue that train to tumblr. or grindr. or whatever. i dont see lawyers. i dont know you. i dont care to.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> explain to me how you would like me paraphrase whatever you would like me to elaborate on. in any other way than this. there are no boys here.


I never said shit about paraphrasing? It was about your grade 1 education. Maybe learn to read, or is it too hard with the tears in your eyes as everyone's being a bully? Your the only boy around here acting like a little bitch. 

Let's see some of your grow pics?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> ROFL. You're killing me dude....


killin yourself with this tomfuckery attitude. you dont have a fucking clue who i am obviously, confusing me with someone else, just like heisen does. then comes down and starts shit with whoever hasnt blocked him. but go ahead. its really funny watching you "confirm" my identity. so wrong its hilarious.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I never said shit about paraphrasing? It was about your grade 1 education. Maybe learn to read, or is it too hard with the tears in your eyes as everyone's being a bully? Your the only boy around here acting like a little bitch.
> 
> Let's see some of your grow pics?


3 degrees. sorry charlie. i can read just fine. and ive been smiling and stoned all morning watching you clowns come this bitch's rescue.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> killin yourself with this tomfuckery attitude. you dont have a fucking clue who i am obviously, confusing me with someone else, just like heisen does. then comes down and starts shit with whoever hasnt blocked him. but go ahead. its really funny watching you "confirm" my identity. so wrong its hilarious.


You know who goes around saying "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO I AM" Lightgreen2k


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> You know who goes around saying "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO I AM" Lightgreen2k


then prove your whatever theory this is. about whoever that is. that im not. sounds like im talking to the livin in momma's basement crowd now. because you say so or think so does not make it true. but if it works for you great!


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> You know who goes around saying "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO I AM" Lightgreen2k


and yes. to quote b real, what goes around does come around. and here i am. not for you.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2019)

You shared your message and said that you were gonna move on. @althor is right, the gear will either be great or it will fail and should it be the latter then you can come in here and say I told you so...

I think that it will be fine, the gear all looks to be fire, and he isnt charging stupid money like some others... well worth the risk...

If the gear turns out to be amazing, which I am sure it will, will you come back in here, reveal your "true identiy" and eat a healthy plate of crow?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

gtg. got real life to do. came on here with no illwill towards any of you. but this is the spawning grounds of the "show". had to expect something. just so disgusting how everyone comes to aid their new baby jesus. god forbid someone should offer another opinion. about someone they know and witnessed treat everyone around them terribly for years. most of what i said will be lost on you all, ive spent more time defending my simple request to check on your psycho daddy than anything. cheers doodz. really quite a camp youve got here. made of cardboard and duct tape.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> *then prove your whatever theory this is. about whoever that is. that im not. *sounds like im talking to the livin in momma's basement crowd now. because you say so or think so does not make it true. but if it works for you great!


It's all about how you write... it's pretty obvious.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> You shared your message and said that you were gonna move on. @althor is right, the gear will either be great or it will fail and should it be the latter then you can come in here and say I told you so...
> 
> I think that it will be fine, the gear all looks to be fire, and he isnt charging stupid money like some others... well worth the risk...
> 
> If the gear turns out to be amazing, which I am sure it will, will you come back in here, reveal your "true identiy" and eat a healthy plate of crow?


i didnt even come here for another heisen rant. why would I? you all are still here after he gets banned from every podium that took him on. obviously you are committed to your buddy here. just sharing the simple request that you take another look at who you are defending. and why. your own reasons for even being on this thread mimic mine. and its silly. you know why. i don't want anything out of it. just literally sharing some of my thoughts on mr mini-plague. spreading all over the net. maybe its just offensive. and the same behavior mirrored here is just as offensive. if this is how you want to portray yourselves, go ahead. its disgusting.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> It's all about how you write... it's pretty obvious.


look i have no reason to have any dog in this name fight of yours. im not that person or user. plain and simple. move on or dont. i dont care.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> look i have no reason to have any dog in this name fight of yours. im not that person or user. plain and simple. move on or dont. i dont care.


So you're French Canadian though right?


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

nope. im stateside. not that it matters. i wont give you my location lol.


----------



## flowerpetal (Mar 24, 2019)

gtg. more rips to follow im sure. again, have a great one. hope you all make the right choices in life.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow, a 12-hour, 44 post epic MELTDOWN by another butthurt boy! 

Just another guy who got banned by Heisen, and still butthurt because of it. 

How many times did he say he was leaving? Too many to count!

Well, he's gone now. LOL That is my "right choice" to make, young man!

Screenshots of Buducate, that's hilarious! I mean, ya just can't make this shit up!


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 24, 2019)

Don't let the door hit u in the head,on the way out.You already have to many issues...you said u were leaving already GTFO


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 24, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Wow, a 12-hour, 44 post epic MELTDOWN by another butthurt boy!
> 
> Just another guy who got banned by Heisen, and still butthurt because of it.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> since whatever has happened here, heisen is now spam bombing other forums with his negativity, utter childishness, and inflammatory behavior. from multiple accounts, in the image of many young gamer kids today.
> 
> I personally have no interest in having some little tiff with anyone here, at all. for whatever reason. admittedly, not interested in this thread, past this one message. after seeing how ridiculous this has gotten, i'm just sharing a look at your "guy". carry on.
> 
> View attachment 4305694


Oh the pics are back!! Cool thx!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Oh the pics are back!! Cool thx!



Yeah, I restored the posts that he deleted ...

just for the LULZ.


----------



## Swetlana (Mar 24, 2019)

Someone needs to do a summary on w.t.f is going on


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Someone needs to do a summary on w.t.f is going on


Total summary = this:

Heisen started his own forum and is sending out beans within a week or 2. Everything else is troll stuff. Ignore it.


----------



## Swetlana (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Total summary = this:
> 
> Heisen started his own forum and is sending out beans within a week or 2. Everything else is troll stuff. Ignore it.


Got it. I've been registered for a month at heisen wp. Didn't know he had a forum. See you guys there


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 24, 2019)

flowerpetal said:


> gtg. got real life to do. came on here with no illwill towards any of you. but this is the spawning grounds of the "show". had to expect something. just so disgusting how everyone comes to aid their new baby jesus. god forbid someone should offer another opinion. about someone they know and witnessed treat everyone around them terribly for years. most of what i said will be lost on you all, ive spent more time defending my simple request to check on your psycho daddy than anything. cheers doodz. really quite a camp youve got here. made of cardboard and duct tape.


This is a chick , I guarantee it , I feel dirty even coming back here and being within taint smell range , think I'll leave


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Total summary = this:
> 
> Heisen started his own forum and is sending out beans within a week or 2. Everything else is troll stuff. Ignore it.


been hearing a week or 2 for couple months now??


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> been hearing a week or 2 for couple months now??


That's right. Took down the BBC seeds last night and the GG4 seeds a night before. Packaging soon.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

Basically he is a pollen chucking scammer. He was called out for it by dozens of long time members and had to run away to his private forum where he can control the feedback. 

The people calling him out are not trolls. We are trying to save fellow growers from wasting money and supporting people who detract from the community.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Basically he is a pollen chucking scammer. He was called out for it by dozens of long time members and had to run away to his private forum where he can control the feedback.
> 
> The people calling him out are not trolls. We are trying to save fellow growers from wasting money and supporting people who detract from the community.


Good for you I say!! Here are some smileys just for you


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Good for you I say!! Here are some smileys just for you


People like you who gave been here 3 months havent had the experiance to see 1000 people like him come and go... but it's happened a lot and will happen a lot more. Your welcome to ignore the advise of those that have been here for years. Thats your call. But when we see pollen chuckers trying to take advantage of noobs it's worth our time to call em out on it. That's why he had to leave. It wasnt just one of us. It wasnt just ten of us. It was dozens of us calling him out.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> But when we see pollen chuckers trying to take advantage of noobs it's worth our time to call em out on it.


I am curious about what specifically makes you believe that Heisen is taking advantage of us poor folks...?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I am curious about what specifically makes you believe that Heisen is taking advantage of us poor folks...?


it's just more nonsensical bullshit. He's one of Antonio Verde's buddies, out to save the Cannabis Community from growing seeds from people they don't like one forum post at a time.

This shit's getting pathetic. 

You'd think actively trying to get threads shut down so people can't share their experiences good or bad would be a negative thing for the community they want to die on their shield protecting... but again it's cool to act a fool as long as you don't like the guy...

If he's everything they say he is then the best thing for them would be to step back and let the information be posted, but instead they repeatedly try and get this thread locked by doing the same thing that got the last one locked.... but they aren't trolling, they are just trying to protect the COMMUNITY OF NOOBS. lol


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> it's just more nonsensical bullshit. He's one of Antonio Verde's buddies, out to save the Cannabis Community from growing seeds from people they don't like one forum post at a time.
> 
> This shit's getting pathetic.
> 
> ...


I'm actually thrilled to see the information get posted. I'm going to be popping the popcorn myself. Everything I've seen in photos has been a joke.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I'm actually thrilled to see the information get posted. I'm going to be popping the popcorn myself. Everything I've seen in photos has been a joke.


Seedlings? Because there's like 3 guys that got the first round of seeds and the rest were just received by folks last week. This is all well documented.

I just don't understand why yall care if people grow seeds from him. Like what's the big deal? If they are shit the folks that grow them will let everyone know and that will be that... this all comes across like yall are afraid that if people grow them you'll be proven wrong with your overly emotional nonsense.

He's got the cuts he says... that's better than say Soma who's been selling seeds forever... or CropKing who's seeds don't even germinate.

If you have legitimate concerns list them lets have an honest discussion, I'm pretty open minded, I haven't really got an opinion of the guy... but coming in here saying "He doesn't know his PPM" is quite literally fucking retarded...you think a guy that runs Hydro hasn't tested his solutions PPM? he doesn't want to release it as others have issues reversing the strains where he's had success lol.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Seedlings? Because there's like 3 guys that got the first round of seeds and the rest were just received by folks last week. This is all well documented.
> 
> I just don't understand why yall care if people grow seeds from him. Like what's the big deal? If they are shit the folks that grow them will let everyone know and that will be that... this all comes across like yall are afraid that if people grow them you'll be proven wrong with your overly emotional nonsense.
> 
> ...


I did list them. In the original thread. Lots of people have. Your welcome to jump on the hype train, I'm simply posting my opinion and I'm going to remember the retarded fanboys when this is over. Enjoy your mediocre seeds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I did list them. In the original thread. Lots of people have. Your welcome to jump on the hype train, I'm simply posting my opinion and I'm going to remember the retarded fanboys when this is over. Enjoy your mediocre seeds.


Bro... you're getting awfully hostile for someone just looking for answers.

I keep hearing the same thing, but it's all from the same group of folks. The old thread was deleted I think... so what's the deal? Let's hear it.

Calling me a retarded fanboy when I'm just simply asking what he's doing that's so wrong is kinda proving my earlier point about you being overly emotional about all of this.



growingforfun said:


> You are a little bit correct though... I am afraid that pollen chuckers will become the norm. I want the quality to increase not decrease. I dont care who is doing the work but S1's arnt work. That's bullshit cash grabbing from retards.


So your issue is more a business ethics issue rather than an issue with his technique or growing ability. Ok. We're getting somewhere.

What would you say is the norm? People have been S1'ing everything Popular since I started growing Cannabis in 2011, I'm sure they were doing it long before I started growing Cannabis and I'm sure they'll do it long after... this isn't new. Barney's Farm and Greenhouse probably move more seeds than anyone wouldn't that make them the norm?

Heck look at Archive arguing with In House Genetics over Slurricane everyones fighting over money... nothing else, people have been fighting over everything popular forever trying to claim ownership.

He has the cuts, they are his, if he can market the seeds well who are you to say he can't profit from that? 

Saying certain folks can have and work with certain things is hording, this isn't making things better... it's limiting who's allowed to work with what and creating a lesser # of possible outcomes towards what we all want... better weed...


----------



## klx (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> You are a little bit correct though... I am afraid that pollen chuckers will become the norm. I want the quality to increase not decrease. I dont care who is doing the work but S1's arnt work. That's bullshit cash grabbing from retards.


So you are calling Matt Riot, CSI Humboldt, Useful, Mass Medical Strains etc retards?

Dont be mad bro, maybe one day you will get some cuts too.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> If you have legitimate concerns list them lets have an honest discussion


This was exactly my point. Post up real facts and not personal bias based on the guys personality or that it is morally reprehensible that he is making S1's... I mean people want the beans, some cant get cuts, or don't have the time to network, so the Heisen S1's will sell.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2019)

klx said:


> So you are calling Matt Riot, CSI Humboldt, Useful, Mass Medical Strains etc retards?
> 
> Dont be mad bro, maybe one day you will get some cuts too.


 im a genetics noob and this is all a bit confusing lol. are all those breeders super legit? not trolling lol i swear


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> im a genetics noob and this is all a bit confusing lol. are all those breeders super legit? not trolling lol i swear







Watch lots of Jodrey, you'll go from noob to nerd in no time.


----------



## klx (Mar 24, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> im a genetics noob and this is all a bit confusing lol. are all those breeders super legit? not trolling lol i swear


Everyone has their own opinion about what is legit but I think you will find that these guys are all well respected and use S1s regularly.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Bro... you're getting awfully hostile for someone just looking for answers.
> 
> I keep hearing the same thing, but it's all from the same group of folks. The old thread was deleted I think... so what's the deal? Let's hear it.
> 
> ...


If your using greenhouse and Barneys farms as markers then no shit... that's what we want to avoid... this guy is even below that.

With legalization came a new wave of zero standards and it's sad... 

Some people cant get clones. That's fine. Buy quality seeds at least. Or buy this bullshit and please at least tell everyone how you do. Please also buy quality seeds so you know how badly you were ripped off.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> If your using greenhouse and Barneys farms as markers then no shit... that's what we want to avoid... this guy is even below that.
> 
> With legalization came a new wave of zero standards and it's sad...
> 
> Some people cant get clones. That's fine. Buy quality seeds at least. Or buy this bullshit and please at least tell everyone how you do. Please also buy quality seeds so you know how badly you were ripped off.


What's he doing to be below Barneys Farm and Greenhouse? Is Heisen traveling the world destroying ancestral passed down genetics now?

How do you know if Heisen's seeds aren't quality? What has he done wrong in his process that has made plants create poor quality offspring?

Zero standards you say? like how you behave? going around calling people retarded fanboys when confronted about providing evidence to back up your claims. 

I don't even get this... it's like i'm talking to the same person.... You're all doing the same shit, you've all been asked multiple times to explain what he's done.... you all avoid answering any sort of questions in regards to his breeding and what he's done wrong... 

If he's done nothing wrong breeding wise why will his seeds suck?

If your problem is with the man say it and we can quit going back and forth because him swearing and flipping the bird doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Watch lots of Jodrey, you'll go from noob to nerd in no time.


dude thanks for sharing this! watched the whole vid and im about to watch more.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> dude thanks for sharing this! watched the whole vid and im about to watch more.


He's got a tonne of talks he's a really good source of information and inspiration.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> He's got a tonne of talks he's a really good source of information and inspiration.


any idea why he stopped making videos? no uploads in at least a year


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> any idea why he stopped making videos? no uploads in at least a year


He does podcasts and stuff with other people, he's been on Shaping Fire and the Adam Dunn show. He does the regenerative cannabis conference and I'm sure that's keeping him super busy as it's like a tour of cannabis professionals and soil experts.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2019)

nice. ill check those out. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> nice. ill check those out. thanks for sharing


No worries. Spread the knowledge. Dudes got serious positive vibes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Please also buy quality seeds so you know how badly you were ripped off.


Recommend some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

Heisel said:


> Anything from Bodhi.


Post was directed to @growingforfun for a reason. No offense.

Also, I've ran several Bodhi strains. Some were top notch. Some sucked. Again, no offense.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Post was directed to @growingforfun for a reason. No offense.
> 
> Also, I've ran several Bodhi strains. Some were top notch. Some sucked. Again, no offense.


Loads of tried and true breeders out here... theres almost too many good ones to list, check out the reviews forum.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Loads of tried and true breeders out here... theres almost too many good ones to list, check out the reviews forum.


Why would I check out the reviews forum? You've presented yourself as someone knowledgeable - you posted the attached below. So I;m asking specifically for your recommendations.



growingforfun said:


> If your using greenhouse and Barneys farms as markers then no shit... that's what we want to avoid... this guy is even below that.
> 
> With legalization came a new wave of zero standards and it's sad...
> 
> Some people cant get clones. That's fine. Buy quality seeds at least. Or buy this bullshit and please at least tell everyone how you do. Please also buy quality seeds so you know how badly you were ripped off.


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 25, 2019)

Food for the trolls, haha. The haters gonna hate.

For anybody else, Heisen has given me top notch customer service. In my opinion, he has went above and beyond. He was completely transparent with his breeding processes, posting everything on this very site. I placed a pre-order, and got an immediate response. I simply inquired about the timing of my preorder, and he sent me some bastard seeds for free within 24 hours. I wasn't looking for freebies, but am still very appreciative Heisen sent them out. I now have an original HB Ghost OG Bastard. After receiving the seeds, I noticed 1 of them was cracked. It wasn't a big deal to me, anybody whose ever bought seeds knows you get a bad one once in awhile. Heisen reached out to me, and let me know that he had seen the cracked seed, and that was why I had received 8 when everybody else had only received 6. This dude threw in a freebie with some freebies.

I learned a little bit in high school biology class about genetics. When 2 genetically superior individuals breed their offspring inherit these genes. This is why I'm better looking and smarter than some of you.

Heisen has those genetics, so I'm happy to be his Ghost OG Bastard child.

If your looking for seeds from "elite" cuts, Heisen has them, shoot him an email!

Probably going to go back to ghost mode on RIU, as there are as many trolls as there is good information.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Why would I check out the reviews forum? You've presented yourself as someone knowledgeable - you posted the attached below. So I;m asking specifically for your recommendations.


I've personally had a lot of success with tga and some of the bog strains. Some of the bog gear yields too low however, but some is pure fire and good yields as well. Not every tga strain is a homerun but many are. But again, theres loads of great breeders around. People who put in real work instead of simply making fem s1's. 

But if you are after fem s1 seeds, then I guess this is your guy


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Recommend some.


Genuity and the pollen chuckers here


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I've personally had a lot of success with tga and some of the bog strains. Some of the bog gear yields too low however, but some is pure fire and good yields as well. Not every tga strain is a homerun but many are. But again, theres loads of great breeders around. People who put in real work instead of simply making fem s1's.
> 
> But if you are after fem s1 seeds, then I guess this is your guy


not sure, but most have grown the gear of the two you mentioned and the most common thing mentioned is lack of potency. Taking a chance on an elite fem seed that you'd never get a chance at any other way, as opposed to growing out a pack, pulling males, time and space, etc, some just need meds quicker and better than that. To be honest, and no offense intended whatsoever, up until about 6 yrs ago, Bodhi got the same knock. Afgooey just ain't that strong, but when you start using that special hashplant, the Appy male from H&L, and og's and chems, etc., his gear hit a new level of potency, even searching out the landraces and such that he does. Plus, he seems to have a hell of a library to choose from now. Potency and price matter.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not sure, but most have grown the gear of the two you mentioned and the most common thing mentioned is lack of potency. Taking a chance on an elite fem seed that you'd never get a chance at any other way, as opposed to growing out a pack, pulling males, time and space, etc, some just need meds quicker and better than that. To be honest, and no offense intended whatsoever, up until about 6 yrs ago, Bodhi got the same knock. Afgooey just ain't that strong, but when you start using that special hashplant, the Appy male from H&L, and og's and chems, etc., his gear hit a new level of potency, even searching out the landraces and such that he does. Plus, he seems to have a hell of a library to choose from now. Potency and price matter.


You had potency issues with bog gear? Please tell me what strains you grew...
A lot of his stuff tests in the 28%+ range so I just dont see it... 
With tga some of it is really strong and some is pretty, some is both. 
But not everyone likes the same stuff that's true, and theres loads of great stuff out there to pick from. If heisen had put a little more effort in than just making fem S1's then I'd be excited for his beans too. Unfortunately he just chucked pollen around haphazardly and that's another thing he was called out for in the original thread. He cant actually even be sure what pollen ended up where. The whole situation is a bad joke..


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 25, 2019)

The truly bad joke is on anyone who believes that ANY of these guys didn't simply source their genetics from the common pool. SubFool got all his shit from Vic high. He hasn't "made" anything new outside of that narrow scope in his entire stint as a "breeder". It's the same stuff rehashed and crossed. All Vic High stuff. Yet...to the fanboys new on the scene...the guy is a creator and a seed God. All the rest of these cats are the same (Alien/Cap/Bohdi/etc/etc/)....using existing genetics...renaming it something cute...and then copping it all as their own "work". Anyone who has been around longer than a week knows the game here. It's a matter of who has the EGO to step outside the source and claim it as their own....not who puts in the "work". That shit was already done when these cats found their special plants and went off like they did something spoecial nobody else has done. Fuckin yawn.

No it isn't hard to S-1 plants......nor is it hard to put a M/F in the same room of strains from the past and make something "all new and shiny!" for the kiddies....just look around. That is all that is happening now...for $250 a pack no less... have at it. I've given all those guys money along the way and never found a keeper in their packs. I owe em nothin'. They don't know me and I don't know them. (nor do I know Heisen) they are retailers and after the sale what i buy is mine to do with as I please. Fuck your restrictions. That's total crap. It's a plant, not a possession. These cats own nothing. 

Heisen is just reminding them of that fact. Either way...this is gonna be epic or a major shit show. Nothin new there....


----------



## althor (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I've personally had a lot of success with tga and some of the bog strains. Some of the bog gear yields too low however, but some is pure fire and good yields as well. Not every tga strain is a homerun but many are. But again, theres loads of great breeders around. People who put in real work instead of simply making fem s1's.
> 
> But if you are after fem s1 seeds, then I guess this is your guy


That's funny. Of all these great breeders out there you brought up, your go to is TGA....

I can guarantee anyone making s1s is putting in 10000x more work than TGA.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

althor said:


> That's funny. Of all these great breeders out there you brought up, your go to is TGA....
> 
> I can guarantee anyone making s1s is putting in 10000x more work than TGA.


Enjoy your fem whoknowswhats


----------



## quiescent (Mar 25, 2019)

Hate to pile on the tga sucks dick train but..... likely the worst possible choice comes fumbling off his fingers, lol.

That dude is a fucking tool. Says he only selects for smell and bag appeal. So he doesn't select for stability, structure, potency, effects, etc? Shit, he doesn't have the ability to select for smell or bag appeal. The grower gets lucky if they find something nice is how he "breeds".

Seriously, the only person whose genetics I avoid entirely. I don't want one of his plants to be able to foul the genetic pool any longer.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 25, 2019)

Insert energizer bunny meme here















.................still going.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Hate to pile on the tga sucks dick train but..... likely the worst possible choice comes fumbling off his fingers, lol.
> 
> That dude is a fucking tool. Says he only selects for smell and bag appeal. So he doesn't select for stability, structure, potency, effects, etc? Shit, he doesn't have the ability to select for smell or bag appeal. The grower gets lucky if they find something nice is how he "breeds".
> 
> Seriously, the only person whose genetics I avoid entirely. I don't want one of his plants to be able to foul the genetic pool any longer.


And what is heisen selecting for? 
Oh wait... that's right he didn't select at all. Are you even reading what you write before you hit submit?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 25, 2019)

This thread reminds me of Wise words from the Great Heinz Hummer , I could give You a Cambodian Creamsicle that would make You scream all night . Okay? But not now because I'm busy. So leave Me alone, Bitch.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> And what is heisen selecting for?
> Oh wait... that's right he didn't select at all. Are you even reading what you write before you hit submit?


Why is everyone being nice? I don't give a flying shit about all your fucking opinions. Go suck a fat cock and choke on it. Then take all of your opinions and shove them up your fucking ass. You and your "opinion" mean shit to us. GTFO.

Oh, I'm not mad, I'm naked. Here are some smileys just for you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Sooooooo... 

What happened with the heisen/greenpoint partnership? 

It was on, then it was off, then it was maybe.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Why is everyone being nice? I don't give a flying shit about all your fucking opinions. Go suck a fat cock and choke on it. Then take all of your opinions and shove them up your fucking ass. You and your "opinion" mean shit to us. GTFO.
> 
> Oh, I'm not mad, I'm naked. Here are some smileys just for you


lol your a real winner hahaha


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Shit I'm still playing with medicine man from mr nice......


----------



## quiescent (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> And what is heisen selecting for?
> Oh wait... that's right he didn't select at all. Are you even reading what you write before you hit submit?


Why are you comparing someone's chapter 4 to another's chapter 57?

Sorry you're too stubborn to put down that shit book you're reading. On that goosebumps tip.

I'm over here waiting to read Stephen King's work while he's on the shit that killed Michael Jackson and Prince. It's gonna be lit. Don't worry your pretty little head about it.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Why are you comparing someone's chapter 4 to another's chapter 57?
> 
> Sorry you're too stubborn to put down that shit book you're reading. On that goosebumps tip.
> 
> I'm over here waiting to read Stephen King's work while he's on the shit that killed Michael Jackson and Prince. It's gonna be lit. Don't worry your pretty little head about it.


Your right, I'm stuck in my ways. I'm running old clones and proud of it. Most of my shit is pre 2013. Oh well


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Honestly, I've spent 30 years around this plant, egos.......greed........misdirected hostility
Has no Fucken place around this wonderful cultivar. Also would like to point out that folks who harbor neg energies can expect a Chitty garden and results. Dogs and plants can sense human scumbags I'm sure.....can u pay attention to the tiny nuances that are telling u this? Enjoy the gifts u have been given, it could be worse.....u could be smoking Russian ruderalis only!


----------



## quiescent (Mar 25, 2019)

I've been at it since the overgrow days. Not sure if you're trying to take a dig at me or not. 

I still have plants pre2013. So does heisen. Not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Jesus overgrow days! I didn't dare go online back then lol!


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've been at it since the overgrow days. Not sure if you're trying to take a dig at me or not.
> 
> I still have plants pre2013. So does heisen. Not sure what you're getting at.


I'm not taking a dig at you... you said I'm stuck "reading old books" and I agree. I am stuck on the old quality. 

And this is all because someone demanded I list a couple of people producing what I think is quality. I listed bog and tga as ones I like and said theres many others putting in real work.

I knew people would quickly jump at the chance to find fault with my reply. Meh.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> lol your a real winner hahaha



Well, that would make you a loser! 

I've heard enough from you on this subject.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 25, 2019)

It just seems like you're trolling bro. Wait a couple of months. If you're right, talk all the shit you'd like.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> And this is all because someone demanded I list a couple of people producing what I think is quality..


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Kinda shocked that subkool didn't research bho more when he was soo into it. I saw one of his vids where he expakined the bho played a huge role in him getting COPD ......bad juju for a dope smoker like him! I have nothing good nor bad to say.....just that I hope he gets over the COPD


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> What happened with the heisen/greenpoint partnership?
> 
> It was on, then it was off, then it was maybe.


Heisen says they have worked out their differences.What that means I don't know.



growingforfun said:


> I'm not taking a dig at you... you said I'm stuck "reading old books" and I agree. I am stuck on the old quality.
> 
> And this is all because someone demanded I list a couple of people producing what I think is quality. I listed bog and tga as ones I like and said theres many others putting in real work.
> 
> I knew people would quickly jump at the chance to find fault with my reply. Meh.


when you rail about how Heisen acts and then give Subcool as an example of respectable breeders you kind of shoot yourself in the foot.

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-23-ft-subcool-of-tga-seeds-subcool-seeds

Heres 2:30:00 of subcool. Remember when Sub told everyone to throw out their Super Soil for years? How much money and time did that cost organic growers that listened to him? Why? To sell bags of his premade to people for insane money. Now we've got people like Chris Trump, Elaine Ignham, Jeff Lowenfels, etc.etc.etc. teaching us about actual soil biology not what some fucking fancy marketer says.

I got no beef with Sub, I apologized to him recently for mean things I said in the past, that doesn't change him giving out years of bad info to Organic growers because he stood to profit from it. I just realized what he does is all, he's a marketer. He's really fucking good at it. Good for him he's found success in something he enjoys doing and is very good at.

Please tell me how Sub's business ethics are better than Heisen's who's so far, as far as I can tell, hasn't given out bad info once.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 25, 2019)

Being nice is cool and all, but it doesn't always work. It's sometimes like talking to trump supporters about why he's such a cock smoke. They just don't "see" it. I commend guys like Mr. Head, quiescent, stiicky, Cob and Copper for trying to rationalize with these HATERS. Ya....HATERS. I don't see it as anything else but hating and negativity.

It's like listening to Fox news, or ANY news station for that matter. It's all about hate this, kill that, fuck him, screw her. Nothing is ever good enough. Lies are spread, no facts are given, and all it comes out to be a bunch of bullshit. I think we are ALL sick of it on both sides and it's getting to a boiling point. Either we wake the fuck up or we are all gonna flip the fuck out on each other.

So I'll also try the "nice" route one fucking time. Please stop. There is no reason for the hate. If it's about $$$$$$$$$$$, and I bet my life on that being the bottom line here, then let people live or fail on their own. Then you can praise or shame fuck whoever it is you want to. Cause that's all it seems to be these days on the internet. PRAISE or SHAME. There is no middle anymore. It's BREAKING NEWS this or fucking that. No one gives anyone else a chance to prove themselves. It's always guilty before innocent. I'm so sick of it. You all should be sick of it. Good day to you all


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 25, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Basically he is a pollen chucking scammer. He was called out for it by dozens of long time members and had to run away to his private forum where he can control the feedback.
> 
> The people calling him out are not trolls. We are trying to save fellow growers from wasting money and supporting people who detract from the community.


Guess i missed the scammy part  he knows his stuff,and it seems that most are very happy with his standards and business ethics.Everyone can have an opinion,but dont see any unhanded stuff going on...but i'm nobody


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Being nice is cool and all, but it doesn't always work. It's sometimes like talking to trump supporters about why he's such a cock smoke. They just don't "see" it. I commend guys like Mr. Head, quiescent, stiicky, Cob and Copper for trying to rationalize with these HATERS. Ya....HATERS. I don't see it as anything else but hating and negativity.
> 
> It's like listening to Fox news, or ANY news station for that matter. It's all about hate this, kill that, fuck him, screw her. Nothing is ever good enough. Lies are spread, no facts are given, and all it comes out to be a bunch of bullshit. I think we are ALL sick of it on both sides and it's getting to a boiling point. Either we wake the fuck up or we are all gonna flip the fuck out on each other.
> 
> So I'll also try the "nice" route one fucking time. Please stop. There is no reason for the hate. If it's about $$$$$$$$$$$, and I bet my life on that being the bottom line here, then let people live or fail on their own. Then you can praise or shame fuck whoever it is you want to. Cause that's all it seems to be these days on the internet. PRAISE or SHAME. There is no middle anymore. It's BREAKING NEWS this or fucking that. No one gives anyone else a chance to prove themselves. It's always guilty before innocent. I'm so sick of it. You all should be sick of it. Good day to you all


Oh I'm not being nice for his sake  I'm just trying not to get banned while offering enough rope for dude to hang himself....

Then Amos comes in here and does it in 1 question... fuckin guy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 25, 2019)

Here I come to save the dayyyyy/thread. 
Let me break the cacophony of monotonous bullshit festering in this thread with.......




A pic of...The HeisenAuto.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Being nice is cool and all, but it doesn't always work. It's sometimes like talking to trump supporters about why he's such a cock smoke. They just don't "see" it. I commend guys like Mr. Head, quiescent, stiicky, Cob and Copper for trying to rationalize with these HATERS. Ya....HATERS. I don't see it as anything else but hating and negativity.
> 
> It's like listening to Fox news, or ANY news station for that matter. It's all about hate this, kill that, fuck him, screw her. Nothing is ever good enough. Lies are spread, no facts are given, and all it comes out to be a bunch of bullshit. I think we are ALL sick of it on both sides and it's getting to a boiling point. Either we wake the fuck up or we are all gonna flip the fuck out on each other.
> 
> So I'll also try the "nice" route one fucking time. Please stop. There is no reason for the hate. If it's about $$$$$$$$$$$, and I bet my life on that being the bottom line here, then let people live or fail on their own. Then you can praise or shame fuck whoever it is you want to. Cause that's all it seems to be these days on the internet. PRAISE or SHAME. There is no middle anymore. It's BREAKING NEWS this or fucking that. No one gives anyone else a chance to prove themselves. It's always guilty before innocent. I'm so sick of it. You all should be sick of it. Good day to you all




Why does politics have to be used!? Wtf does politics and cannabis have in commen!? Anyway we can focus on the plant instead of faulty govts!? I rarely see those discussions end in handshakes!r
Shit cob idk if that saved the thread Lmao! I got pics of great cultivars .....but I really need is my project lime green golf balls to come back. 
Omfg I think I just found a jerrys berries black film container with two seeds ......let me find out I can pop that older gear that made us all so smiley!


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 25, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Why does politics have to be used!? Wtf does politics and cannabis have in commen!? Anyway we can focus on the plant instead of faulty govts!? I rarely see those discussions end in handshakes!


Why? Because..


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

The chase is better than the catch man!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 25, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well, that would make you a loser!
> 
> I've heard enough from you on this subject.



Was that the sound of a hammer?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 25, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Why does politics have to be used!? Wtf does politics and cannabis have in commen!? Anyway we can focus on the plant instead of faulty govts!? I rarely see those discussions end in handshakes!r
> Shit cob idk if that saved the thread Lmao! I got pics of great cultivars .....but I really need is my project lime green golf balls to come back.
> Omfg I think I just found a jerrys berries black film container with two seeds ......let me find out I can pop that older gear that made us all so smiley!


Grab some URB natural and give those old beans a go!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 25, 2019)

Heisel said:


> Wow Guys, Chill.
> 
> Everything is from clone only and selections were made long ago by some distant ancestor of ours.
> 
> The Genetics are proven fact. They will be fire.


I know you have been ignored for a reason but I just have to say. Are you fucking kidding me???
In your limited time on this earth you choose to make an account with a name that sounds like heisen? Post garbage "updates" in the last thread going here? 
Clearly we all know its bullshit. It really just shocks me how obsessed and bored humans can become. I suppose I don't really give a fuck. Just was WOW to me. I'll be over where the deer and the antelope play!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 25, 2019)

Lol this thread went down hill fast I’m not surprised though


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 25, 2019)

Heisel said:


> Wow, So much hate.. I didnt think up this name.. My Boyfriend did.
> 
> Things will be okay.. They cant hurt you no more.


 soooo.. what you're sellin is your "boyfriend" came up with the name Heisel so you could sign up and only post on "heisenbeans" thread?? Not buyin it BRO!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> soooo.. what you're sellin is your "boyfriend" came up with the name Heisel so you could sign up and only post on "heisenbeans" thread?? Not buyin it BRO!


Hiding in plain sight?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 25, 2019)

smh...I tried.I'm out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

Why are people still harping on the heisen train? If you dont like what he has cooking then dont buy, simple as that. I don't care for grapenuts cereal so guess what? I dont buy it. Should I go on the grapenuts website and troll all the folks who eat that crap? 

When did adults turn into middle schoolers?


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 26, 2019)

to be fair grapenuts does indeed suck lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why are people still harping on the heisen train? If you dont like what he has cooking then dont buy, simple as that. I don't care for grapenuts cereal so guess what? I dont buy it. Should I go on the grapenuts website and troll all the folks who eat that crap?
> 
> When did adults turn into middle schoolers?


This is a forum for people. As long as they dont break any rules they can express themselves.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 26, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I’m glad you’re sure he sprays his plants down, I’m sure you didn’t shoot anything down because obviously it’s plants getting cross contaminated like people said from the beginning



How do you know this from any breeder out their. You can't. 

So no need to losing your mind over something you obviously have no skin in the game.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 26, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Wtf is a message ratio? I go by peoples proven results not message ratios.



Then why you talking shit when the results won't be noticeable until at least 4 months from now. 

If none of the S1s are not S1 then you can run your mouth so right now your just drinking haterade.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> This is a forum for people. As long as they dont break any rules they can express themselves.


Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Its called beating a dead horse. Whats the point?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> This is a chick , I guarantee it , I feel dirty even coming back here and being within taint smell range , think I'll leave



Ya when I read the posts it screamed a woman. Don't really care if it was a girl or not but was acting strange fer sure


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why are people still harping on the heisen train? If you dont like what he has cooking then dont buy, simple as that. I don't care for grapenuts cereal so guess what? I dont buy it. Should I go on the grapenuts website and troll all the folks who eat that crap?
> 
> When did adults turn into middle schoolers?



Love grape nuts. Yum

Gotta let them soak for a bit and put some sugar and maybe some bananas or strawberries cut up in em.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 26, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> How do you know this from any breeder out their. You can't.
> 
> So no need to losing your mind over something you obviously have no skin in the game.


Stop being a groupy, other people are entitled to an opinion


----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why are people still harping on the heisen train? If you dont like what he has cooking then dont buy, simple as that. I don't care for grapenuts cereal so guess what? I dont buy it. Should I go on the grapenuts website and troll all the folks who eat that crap?
> 
> When did adults turn into middle schoolers?


Some people want to steer the newbies away from buying bullsheet genetics from scammers. It's a reason many of us got banned at another site.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Some people want to steer the newbies away from buying bullsheet genetics from scammers. It's a reason many of us got banned at another site.



There ya go, again! Just like I've already said, these butthurt boys were banned by Heisen before. 

Move on and let it go, you'll live longer.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 27, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Some people want to steer the newbies away from buying bullsheet genetics from scammers. It's a reason many of us got banned at another site.



Is this implying that he doesn't hold said genetics?That's how i read it but just curious if that is what you're saying?

Or is this just your way of saying you don't like him or his tactics?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Some people want to steer the newbies away from buying bullsheet genetics from scammers. It's a reason many of us got banned at another site.


Youre letting your personal hatred blind you from reality. Ive been watching this whole time and have yet to see the "scam" heisen's running. Dude is spending thousands of his own money and what has he gotten back? A handful of preorder sales. 

Yeah that screams scam. And he literally is posting pics of all his shit.

I get youre bent because you dont like him but come on now, be real. Just say you hate dude and thats why all this crybaby shit...


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 27, 2019)

I love breaking the rules


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Some people want to steer the newbies away from buying bullsheet genetics from scammers.


How noble of you. What do you figure your success rate to be?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 27, 2019)

Heisel said:


> TBH. Im not selling anything.
> 
> Im a girl btw, and Im excited to get my tester beans and start growing some fire!


oh I didnt realize you had a different name that was on the tester list my bad i thought you were just a sock account starting shit lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 28, 2019)

Ive skimmed tye last 3 or 4 pages and see nothing but arguing lol

Has this guy started selling any beans yet or is everyone still waiting?


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 28, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive skimmed tye last 3 or 4 pages and see nothing but arguing lol
> 
> Has this guy started selling any beans yet or is everyone still waiting?


Some bastards went out for free to a limited number of folks, popped and are growing.
The crosses (testers) and s1s have been coming out the last few days and are drying. Few weeks I think before they go out.


----------



## main cola (Mar 28, 2019)

All three of the ECSD bastards are doing well


----------



## althor (Mar 28, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive skimmed tye last 3 or 4 pages and see nothing but arguing lol
> 
> Has this guy started selling any beans yet or is everyone still waiting?


Like the other poster said, there have been some sent out and growing and that is the real test. If things go good, then great, more gear to get. If they do not go good, well then everyone will know and everyone can move on to other things. All this pissing over it is just a waste of time.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm naked 

Wait, I got sox on


----------



## IrocZ (Mar 28, 2019)

The Heisenbeans are coming, the Heisenbeans are coming!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Post was directed to @growingforfun for a reason. No offense.
> 
> Also, I've ran several Bodhi strains. Some were top notch. Some sucked. Again, no offense.


care to name the ones that sucked? only one i havent liked was lazy lighting


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 30, 2019)

rollitup said:


> There ya go, again! Just like I've already said, these butthurt boys were banned by Heisen before.
> 
> Move on and let it go, you'll live longer.


This thread is better than the Saturday morning cartoon marathons I grew up on in the 70's. I really have to visit RIU more often. LMAO been so long? I'm still coughing up my coffee from the "Heisen selling on Greenpoint" its not april 1st yet right?.......I really gotta stay tuned.....Is flowerped gonna come out? Is Heisen really JR Ewing jr.? Gonna marathon view knightfall, GOT and vikings complete seasons so I can clear up the RIU REVIEW HOUR. Can internet forums qualify for an Oscar in the comedy shorts category?...this is quality entertainment without peer. CHEERS peeps...thanks for making me cough and smile.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

I dunno about the quality part, I saw this thread blowing up and I came thinking that I might get some heads up on some great new gear and instead it’s a whole lotta crap talking. Not even intellectual talk, just he said she said...... barf........ on a lighter note you guys got potroast to comment, heya potroast long time!! 

How about, let’s see some pics!


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 30, 2019)

Jet Fuel Og
Stayed tuned..........


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I dunno about the quality part, I saw this thread blowing up and I came thinking that I might get some heads up on some great new gear and instead it’s a whole lotta crap talking. Not even intellectual talk, just he said she said...... barf........ on a lighter note you guys got potroast to comment, heya potroast long time!!
> 
> How about, let’s see some pics!


How exactly are you expecting to see pics when the gear hasnt been released?
Some peeps have the bastard seeds but most only a few weeks old. And a vegging plant isnt very exciting to watch.

There was lots of great information in the heisenbeans thread. Over 300+ pages. Lots of trolls and shitposting but a ton of good info. Did you not see anything in those 300+ pages?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Nope, just came back here after being on hiatus. 

One of the only turd nuggets of info was there are some seeds out there and presumably there are remnants that folks have of parents, if this is in fact a resurrection thread that seems apropos irrespective of how old the babies may be. 

I’m sure there was good info let’s get back to that! Step back off the ledge please, no need to get all salty with me.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Nope, just came back here after being on hiatus.
> 
> One of the only turd nuggets of info was there are some seeds out there and presumably there are remnants that folks have of parents, if this is in fact a resurrection thread that seems apropos irrespective of how old the babies may be.
> 
> I’m sure there was good info let’s get back to that! Step back off the ledge please, no need to get all salty with me.


Whoa. Settle down there little fella. The only salty one so far was your post, your first post in this thread is about complaining. Why not take your own advice and offer some wisdom you are after. Lead by example little one, this is also the internet you wont last long if you thought my last post was being salty. 

Heck the entire theme of this thread has been a open wound with salt poured on it. Heisen has got fire, it's coming, most of us are over at his forum at chuckers paradise speaking with him directly. If you want to see less bs and trolls then go over there to keep up with what's happening.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

I spoke only truth and your just trying to t up to take shots. If your so well off elsewhere and ready to fight you’re probably better off over there, go defend the well from trolls young Galahad! I’m not even wound up there big fella, but thanks for the passive aggressive smear big guy. Sorry that you’re so upset at trolls that your swinging at ghosts, not sure why you think you need to square up with me but that sort of aggression isn’t healthy. I used to think I should go around huffing and puffing like I had something to prove on the internet, I probably said some things that weren’t warranted too. Smoke a bowl and chill bro, that’s my advice and I am following it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 30, 2019)

When the drop comes and it's getting mails within 72 hours and people start posting pics of plants Nagasaki hot then what? Heisen has been truthful and transparent since day 1. . You who didn't have faith , enjoy sloppy 2nds. Peace Out.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow
Sorry to have helped trash up the place folks, but the trash throws itself at you sometimes. I look forward to seeing something nice here eventually. 

I do regret that my comments were taken abrasively that wasn’t the intention. I’m done here, I’ll let this angry old fella pee on his territory.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 31, 2019)

To be fair most growers posting aren't very good at growing weed or picking what they grow. If you shit your pants, someone should let you know. Anyone with ~$750-1000 can grow weed better than boof packs in miracle grow, doesn't make it good.

There's plenty of joke ass growers out there popping half packs of swill that think they're hot shit. Some of the shit I see when I click on people's journals or threads asking questions is pretty laughable. I just don't usually tell em. Heisen does, his prerogative.

Too much circle jerking going on. People want you to watch them grow seeds better suited as bird food and then they go and fuck shit up or cut corners. Let em know and dudes with signature links to the journal for their ongoing first grow come in and throw their 2 cents, defending the fuckery. That's just reinforcing their mutual ignorance to how much further away from the upper echelon they actually are.

If you want your hand held and to be told you're doing a great job, talk to your mother. This is the internet, buttercups.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 31, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Too much circle jerking going on.


I agree


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2019)

I know if I did not like "troll it up" i sure as hell would not keep coming back..
This shit shows turds on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 31, 2019)

genuity said:


> I know if I did not like "troll it up" i sure as hell would not keep coming back..
> This shit shows turds on both sides of the fence.


It even shows the turds on the fence too, lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> It even shows the turds on the fence too, lol.


& dingleberries


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2019)

genuity said:


> & dingleberries


----------



## main cola (Mar 31, 2019)

Jet Fuel OG ..She started off as a mutant but she’s grown out of that ,, Heisenbeans said she might of been crossed with the Mac which explains why she started off with the mutant growth ..Should be some fire


----------



## main cola (Apr 3, 2019)

All the ECSD bastards are doing well


----------



## IrocZ (Apr 6, 2019)

So for all truly interested in ordering Heisenbeans, I'd like to continue my endorsement status.

I've posted a few times about the customer service I've received from Heisenbeans, but would like to share my most recent interaction with the great Heisen!

Anyways, I pretty much killed 4 ghost OG bastards. In my "ghost OG grower ways" I just did everything the same old way I always did. I didn't check that conditions were right for the germination of my seeds. I only managed to keep 1 alive. She went strong for a week, and then someone chopped her and tried replanting her to cover the evidence. Needless to say, she appeared all but dead when she was found. I was given the suggestion to cloner, and off I went, getting the cloner setup in about an hour. I asked for help over at the Paradise.

Heisen told me "fuck that plant, start over" He then messaged me and offered to throw a couple more seeds my way due to my misfortune. What other breeder gives you "tech support" after you get your beans, lol. 

This guy has been so generous already, and I'm a complete stranger. Just a nobody, been on RIU for quite awhile, that wanted some seeds. After seeing HB's transparency when starting this whole journey, I jumped on the bandwagon. I did not realize the drama that would ensue, LMFAO!

The elite cuts Heisen has will produce fire. His customer service is some of the best in the business.

If you want the fire, hit up Heisen!


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 6, 2019)

Jet fuel bastard


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Apr 7, 2019)

I see greenpoint has preorder for Heisens S1's. All I want to know is how much. 10 bucks a piece would be a reasonable...on par with the rest of the pollen chuckers, and definitely worth a try. Still can't believe they are partners (joint venture), but good on both of them. Who knows whats legit these days. Gotta grow them out.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 7, 2019)

Heisen is selling them 60 for 6 so couldn't be much more then that


----------



## coppershot (Apr 7, 2019)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> I see greenpoint has preorder for Heisens S1's. All I want to know is how much. 10 bucks a piece would be a reasonable...on par with the rest of the pollen chuckers, and definitely worth a try. Still can't believe they are partners (joint venture), but good on both of them. Who knows whats legit these days. Gotta grow them out.


I'd go through Heisen as the freebies are well worth it. Cant beat 12 fems beans for $60.... is Gu offering the same?


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2019)

With seeds being shipped from the breeders,I would think it's still up to the breeder to pass out freebies.

If Greenpoint is shipping them,then no freebies, I'm sure he is not shipping them.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 7, 2019)

Good point. Not sure about the arrangement between Gu and Heisen to be honest.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 7, 2019)

*ECSD "bastards"*
Day 4 of 12/12


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I'd go through Heisen as the freebies are well worth it. Cant beat 12 fems beans for $60.... is Gu offering the same?


I don't think it's 12 for $60. I think it's 6 for $60 and 12 for $100.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 7, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I don't think it's 12 for $60. I think it's 6 for $60 and 12 for $100.


Freebies crosses of your choosing makes it 12/$60 in my eyes but whatever, still a deal.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Freebies crosses of your choosing makes it 12/$60 in my eyes but whatever, still a deal.


I keep forgetting he gives freebies. Cool beans!!


----------



## IrocZ (Apr 10, 2019)

So...These showed up today!!!

Get your Heisenbeans while you can!


----------



## main cola (Apr 10, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> View attachment 4315199
> 
> So...These showed up today!!!
> 
> Get your Heisenbeans while you can!


The fire has landed


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2019)

Just showed up.....


----------



## coppershot (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes! 

Gonna be lots of fire there I think.

You fucks got me excited to get my S1's and crosses...


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> With seeds being shipped from the breeders,I would think it's still up to the breeder to pass out freebies.
> 
> If Greenpoint is shipping them,then no freebies, I'm sure he is not shipping them.


 from Heisen:
Just mine but people making big orders on greenpoint or paying full price I can throw in extra seeds when i send those orders. People buying them on auction at 30 dollars a pack I'm not putting in anything extra. Same way cannaventure did when they was giving away LVTK packs. If i have an overstock of stuff i wanna get rid of I'll toss them in.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Just showed up.....
> View attachment 4315261


get em' wet already, LOL


----------



## feva (Apr 10, 2019)

shit about to get live up in here now


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a seed addiction. I pre-ordered 2 packs and have 24 seeds coming plus freebies. I was going to sell half of them to someone who asked but I think I am keeping them all for me...oh happy day the seeds are on the way next week ! Just in time for my new garden. I will run them exclusively for the next long while.
2019 is going to be a stellar growing year


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## tman42 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## dubekoms (Apr 10, 2019)

Playing it safe and waiting for the reports to come out before I order, hope you guys find some fire in those packs.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4315481


Good luck this guy got any auto flowering fems?

His website is down


----------



## Turpman (Apr 10, 2019)

No autos. I think he gave a way some autos when this thread started, was no guarantee as the were old? I believe someone had one grow.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 11, 2019)

Jealosy a bitch....must try them at one oint...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Apr 12, 2019)

90 bucks for 6 fems...about average. The big rollout today... Good Luck to anyone purchasing, Congrats to Heisen and Gu for getting them to market. The pics and commentary should hit in about 6-8 weeks. Hope this venture is as good as Heisen hopes, I'm rooting for their success. Some really desired genetics for the unconnected masses, good on you both. Cheers


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost Bastards


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 12, 2019)

I didnt get what i ordered. Instead i got 3 packs of his choosing. H says the crosses i picked were too limited. Okay then. I'll roll with it. Since this is the first roll out I'll give it a pass i guess. Will be posting some updates later when these get wet...


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 12, 2019)

I didn't choose, but got 4 FREEBIE packs from Heisen. No complaints as the lineup is sick. I will pop 2 heisens in a month or so. then a couple more on my next round. (plant counts)
got:
gg4 s1
Skeleton cookies (ghost og x bbc)
walter white (WC x WP)
punch buggy (sundae driver x purple punch)

That walter white and punch buggy will get popped first


----------



## quiescent (Apr 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4316203


Come join us homie, no need to watch from afar.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Good luck this guy got any auto flowering fems?
> 
> His website is down


They were teaser pack freebies.



Turpman said:


> No autos. I think he gave a way some autos when this thread started, was no guarantee as the were old? I believe someone had one grow.


Yea,that was me.Funny,I just snapped a few pics of mine before chop.

HeisenAuto- SD×NL    
......


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

.....HeisenAuto clipped and chopped.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4316203





quiescent said:


> Come join us homie, no need to watch from afar.


----------



## main cola (Apr 13, 2019)

More fire in the mail today


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jet Fuel Og
1 has 4 tops, the other has 6, that may get topped again for 12.


----------



## main cola (Apr 17, 2019)

Little over 24 hours of soaking and one of my Sundae Driver x Purple Punch had already popped a nice little tail


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> Little over 24 hours of soaking and one of my Sundae Driver x Purple Punch had already popped a nice little tail
> View attachment 4319355


Nice. I'd like to try Heisen's Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake and see how they compare to/differ from Cannarado's Nilla Wafer.

Heisen is going to either make or lose a lot of sales based on how you and the other ground floor guys do. I'm rooting for you guys to have some killer ladies.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 17, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Nice. I'd like to try Heisen's Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake and see how they compare to/differ from Cannarado's Nilla Wafer.
> 
> Heisen is going to either make or lose a lot of sales based on how you and the other ground floor guys do. I'm rooting for you guys to have some killer ladies.


I’ll be running some side by side next run in a month or so.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’ll be running some side by side next run in a month or so.


Cool. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 20, 2019)

I went ahead and grabbed a couple packs from Heisen via his website. Went for BBC s1 and WC s1. I asked for WC x SD freebies, so maybe I'll be able to do a comparison with Nilla Wafer after all.


----------



## led1k (Apr 20, 2019)

Same post for RIU...

In honor of the great day and the the man who made the seeds...

@today at 4:20pm 6 beautiful @Heisenbeans BBC X PP hit the pool! Thank you Heisen for all your hard work and making this magic happen!!!


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 21, 2019)

Did everyone order the same thing? I keep seeing the same packs over and over. There was a list of crosses he made. It was pretty long, like 30 different crosses. Seems to me there had to be a problem. I didn't get the crosses i ordered. He didnt even ask what else i might want. He just threw in whatever he wanted and shipped it to me. He said the crosses i picked were too limited. Im still going to pop what i got and find fire im sure. Just dont tell me his service is A1. It wasnt for me. Thats not quite what i expect when i do business. Then he wants to bang on @whytewidow for his behavior towards gu. That irony is not lost on me. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I'm not trying to bash H since this was the first roll out. Just keeping it real


----------



## Mr Blamo (Apr 21, 2019)

Every time I go to his website...it redirect to chucker paradise.
Chucker site has a warning on it on my pc..

The hostname in the website’s security certificate differs from the website you are trying to visit.

Error Code: DLG_FLAGS_SEC_CERT_CN_INVALID

Go on to the webpage (Not recommended)


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Did everyone order the same thing? I keep seeing the same packs over and over. There was a list of crosses he made. It was pretty long, like 30 different crosses. Seems to me there had to be a problem. I didn't get the crosses i ordered. He didnt even ask what else i might want. He just threw in whatever he wanted and shipped it to me. He said the crosses i picked were too limited. Im still going to pop what i got and find fire im sure. Just dont tell me his service is A1. It wasnt for me. Thats not quite what i expect when i do business. Then he wants to bang on @whytewidow for his behavior towards gu. That irony is not lost on me. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I'm not trying to bash H since this was the first roll out. Just keeping it real


What did you order and what did you get?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Every time I go to his website...it redirect to chucker paradise.
> Chucker site has a warning on it on my pc..
> 
> The hostname in the website’s security certificate differs from the website you are trying to visit.
> ...


Lmfao the site is super easy to hack. I wouldnt visit it too much. Just sayin. That entire place is a joke.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Every time I go to his website...it redirect to chucker paradise.
> Chucker site has a warning on it on my pc..
> 
> The hostname in the website’s security certificate differs from the website you are trying to visit.
> ...


I just tried to go to the website through google and got this message.


*This site is not secure*

This might mean that someone’s trying to fool you or steal any info you send to the server. You should close this site immediately.


 Go to your Start page
Details


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What did you order and what did you get?


I ordered SD×BC and WC×BC. I received Bridezilla, BC S1's, and bc×pp. So he did throw in an extra pack. I hit him up thinking i may have gotten someone elses package. But he said no the crosses i picked were too limited. This is just the risk you take with a startup.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I ordered SD×BC and WC×BC. I received Bridezilla, BC S1's, and bc×pp. So he did throw in an extra pack. I hit him up thinking i may have gotten someone elses package. But he said no the crosses i picked were too limited. This is just the risk you take with a startup.


That's tough. He seems very generous, so I would figure that if you don't get either of the packs you want then he would really hook it up. 

I am sure that you'll find something nice with those packs though.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's tough. He seems very generous, so I would figure that if you don't get either of the packs you want then he would really hook it up.
> 
> I am sure that you'll find something nice with those packs though.


I want what I order period it is a crap shoot enough to not get what you pay for is enough reason to just skip over this breeder


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I want what I order period it is a crap shoot enough to not get what you pay for is enough reason to just skip over this breeder


That's you... 

While I would like what I ordered, I am happy to try several of the options from Heisen. I have no doubt that there is loads of fire in his gear and $60 bones for 12 fems gives me good chances to find it..

He is just starting out, is obviously gonna have a few bumps, but overall well worth the risk...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's you...
> 
> While I would like what I ordered, I am happy to try several of the options from Heisen. I have no doubt that there is loads of fire in his gear and $60 bones for 12 fems gives me good chances to find it..
> 
> He is just starting out, is obviously gonna have a few bumps, but overall well worth the risk...


Your prop right but he should still let people know and give the option to cancel 

To me it looks like they are taking orders and filling them with the less desirable strains bc they are out of certain strains NOT limited

But these just my opinions I hope you find a few good keepers

I just think they should remove the limited or out of stock and only take orders they can fill


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2019)

I got no issue being disappointed by not getting what you ordered, and some additional dialog about it would have been preferred. 

I have yet to receive my order, should come in this week. Based on some of the comments I may not get exactly what I was thinking I bought, but he had so many crosses that it was a crap shoot. I hope I get the S1's that I bought and I am going to be happy with any of the crosses. Should be fun going through them packs.

Looking forward to folks posting updates.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I got no issue being disappointed by not getting what you ordered, and some additional dialog about it would have been preferred.
> 
> I have yet to receive my order, should come in this week. Based on some of the comments I may not get exactly what I was thinking I bought, but he had so many crosses that it was a crap shoot. I hope I get the S1's that I bought and I am going to be happy with any of the crosses. Should be fun going through them packs.
> 
> Looking forward to folks posting updates.


Well I hope you get what you ordered because you picked those strains for your own reasons. Even if it was just random bingo selections

The next guy may not be mellow or as rational as you


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 21, 2019)

Herms will start soon enough. People who have never run wedding cake and wedding cake crosses. Purple punch sucks. Every cut of it. It has no high really at all. Watch lowers on the inside of WC. Jbeezys cut herms. And watch high N feeds. It will cause her to herm as well. Most people who have never run WC get mad when it herms. Bc they dont know how to run her. It took me 3 runs before I got a complete run without any nanners. But once shes dialed in, shes worth the headache.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 21, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Did everyone order the same thing? I keep seeing the same packs over and over. There was a list of crosses he made. It was pretty long, like 30 different crosses. Seems to me there had to be a problem. I didn't get the crosses i ordered. He didnt even ask what else i might want. He just threw in whatever he wanted and shipped it to me. He said the crosses i picked were too limited. Im still going to pop what i got and find fire im sure. Just dont tell me his service is A1. It wasnt for me. Thats not quite what i expect when i do business. Then he wants to bang on @whytewidow for his behavior towards gu. That irony is not lost on me. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I'm not trying to bash H since this was the first roll out. Just keeping it real


I placed a preorder when he rolled out the list originally. I received everything I ordered minus the MAC which he stated was difficult and not going to be offered. I’m sorry you didn’t receive what you ordered, that’s frustrating. Hopefully that’s remedied and the freebies make up for the disappointment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Herms will start soon enough. Purple punch sucks. Every cut of it.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Herms will start soon enough. People who have never run wedding cake and wedding cake crosses. Purple punch sucks. Every cut of it. It has no high really at all. Watch lowers on the inside of WC. Jbeezys cut herms. And watch high N feeds. It will cause her to herm as well. Most people who have never run WC get mad when it herms. Bc they dont know how to run her. It took me 3 runs before I got a complete run without any nanners. But once shes dialed in, shes worth the headache.


I ordered bridezilla you think its hermy prone? Ill have to keep it seperate
Then again im also running camnaventure gear and I heard herms there too


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 22, 2019)

Heisen's New webstore up and running

https://heisenbeansgenetics.com/


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2019)

I must be crazy,but I have not seen or notice any real bad herms from any breeder lately 
Lower balls maybe,but all plants should be cleaned up,from the bottom up.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I must be crazy,but I have not seen or notice any real bad herms from any breeder lately
> Lower balls maybe,but all plants should be cleaned up,from the bottom up.


I need a banana cake update If i do not like what you have to say they will be replaced and given away


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I must be crazy,but I have not seen or notice any real bad herms from any breeder lately
> Lower balls maybe,but all plants should be cleaned up,from the bottom up.


Is this supposed to be common knowledge?

Hell I just figured it out on my own. 
Leaving more than two nodes from the top of any branch is an invitation for balls. 

Did a nut check last night and only found 1 -- and it was on a *3rd node *that I didn't remove last week. 

Do you think this is normal??? 

I've ran a lot of crops without having to strip the lowers...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Apr 22, 2019)

His new website is lots better, made a order with him this morning.
Will see how long it take to come to Canada.
Still get bad info though when I click on forum and questions link.
Same one from yesterday.

The hostname in the website’s security certificate differs from the website you are trying to visit.

Error Code: DLG_FLAGS_SEC_CERT_CN_INVALID

Go on to the webpage (Not recommended) 

But if I clear my cookies etc off my pc and head to just chucker's paradise I don't get that info..is just when I click on the forum and question link on his website.
Ordering was a breeze though. No issues.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I need a banana cake update If i do not like what you have to say they will be replaced and given away


They are starting to look good actually,will update soon.



Chunky Stool said:


> Is this supposed to be common knowledge?
> 
> Hell I just figured it out on my own.
> Leaving more than two nodes from the top of any branch is an invitation for balls.
> ...


I think it should be common sense/knowledge. 

More times than not,I get lower balls on untrimmed plants.
I try to trimm all branches up to just the top nodes(3-4).

Now plants that put out nanners in the buds at 3 weeks of 12/12,these are what I consider herms.

Plants with lower balls not sure what to call them.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

There's a million things that can cause plants to herm. 

Being rootbound, too much food, not enough food, too dry/wet, seed plants, too much light, not enough light, light leaks, interrupted light schedules, LEDs on your de/humidifiers/fans/power strips, etc.

The people growing trees/not lollipopping or defoliating indoors are doing it with 1000w lights, often hung vertically. If you're running blurples or the like you've gotta run smaller, well kept plants. 

People say that you're growing weed and it's not hard. They're not wrong. It's as easy to follow the "rules" and not have issues as it is to miss a couple elements that lead to high numbers of herms.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> They are starting to look good actually,will update soon.
> 
> 
> I think it should be common sense/knowledge.
> ...


I'm calling bullshit. 
It's not common knowledge because it isn't supposed to happen. 

Why do breeders replace packs that herm? 

Seems kinda dumb if it's normal & expected...


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm calling bullshit.
> It's not common knowledge because it isn't supposed to happen.
> 
> Why do breeders replace packs that herm?
> ...


Call bullshit on what you say you do not know?

Hmmmmmm

Anyway,most replace herm reports so they do not have to keep hearing growers complain about them all over the place.
Some replace them cause they care.
Some replace cause they ate just seeds at the end of the day.

It's common cause not everyone runs the same room.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

It is pretty common knowledge that in low light situations, lowers on indoor plants for example causes herms.

They replace packs to keep the end consumer happy.

Some idiot orders a medium rare steak. Gets cooked medium rare. They realize they want it cooked more. The server isn't gonna say the customer is an idiot to the customer. That's a conversation between the cook and the server while they cook it to death or refire a new steak. The customer gets what they wanted, doesn't mean they weren't wrong.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Call bullshit on what you say you do not know?


Nope, I'm calling bullshit on what you say YOU know. 

I wonder why Cervantes & Rosenthal never mentioned it in their books.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I must be crazy,but I have not seen or notice any real bad herms from any breeder lately
> Lower balls maybe,but all plants should be cleaned up,from the bottom up.


Yeah I havent seen a bunch either. A few months ago there was several CV gear herms popping up. But other than that, hadn't really seen any.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It is pretty common knowledge that in low light situations, lowers on indoor plants for example causes herms.
> 
> They replace packs to keep the end consumer happy.
> 
> Some idiot orders a medium rare steak. Gets cooked medium rare. They realize they want it cooked more. The server isn't gonna say the customer is an idiot to the customer. That's a conversation between the cook and the server while they cook it to death or refire a new steak. The customer gets what they wanted, doesn't mean they weren't wrong.


It's also possible that "breeders" know that their genetics are extremely unstable, yet fail to disclose this to the customer.

Buyer beware, right?

If everything is *perfect* in your grow room, nothing should go wrong...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is this supposed to be common knowledge?
> 
> Hell I just figured it out on my own.
> Leaving more than two nodes from the top of any branch is an invitation for balls.
> ...


I say BS, been growing outdoor continous for 25 years and thats never been a issue..I havnt had herms in over 13 years and I always leave under foilage for hash etc

Indoors? I wouldnt have a clue


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It is pretty common knowledge that in low light situations, lowers on indoor plants for example causes herms.
> 
> They replace packs to keep the end consumer happy.
> 
> Some idiot orders a medium rare steak. Gets cooked medium rare. They realize they want it cooked more. The server isn't gonna say the customer is an idiot to the customer. That's a conversation between the cook and the server while they cook it to death or refire a new steak. The customer gets what they wanted, doesn't mean they weren't wrong.


its common knowledge that in low light lowers throw nuts?LOLOLOL I guess if ya growing herm plantsLOL that's BS never heard that oneLOLOL


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's also possible that "breeders" know that their genetics are extremely unstable, yet fail to disclose this to the customer.
> 
> Buyer beware, right?
> 
> If everything is *perfect* in your grow room, nothing should go wrong...


There's still gonna be late herms you run into. I have about 10-25% of plants from almost every strain I run from seed put out nanners after week 7 through harvest. 

It's not like you're immune when running seeds, especially when the parents have issues to begin with. The opportunity to find a better plant with less issues is why you pop those seeds. 

Gotta sift through shit to find gold. How much shit to sift through is a give and take between the seed maker and the seed grower. 

Success is a combination of luck mingling with preparation and opportunity.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> its common knowledge that in low light lowers throw nuts?LOLOLOL I guess if ya growing herm plantsLOL that's BS never heard that oneLOLOL







Plenty of people I respect would agree.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, I'm calling bullshit on what you say YOU know.
> 
> I wonder why Cervantes & Rosenthal never mentioned it in their books.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


What are you talking about?
What did I say I KNOW....!
What did they not mention in they books?



Just having a room dialed in,will not insure that each variety/cultivars will like it


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Plenty of people I respect would agree.


I don't feel late nanners are a hermi thing see that a lot.its the balls that pop out 10-14 days into flower I call hermi .killem all!!


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 22, 2019)

Pretty big price diff from one site to the other 

Lolz


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> What are you talking about?
> What did I say I KNOW....!
> What did they not mention in they books?
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to figure this out. 
Sorry if I got a bit punchy. 

I've grown strains with zero problems under the same conditions as those that recently hermed. 
Right now Gorilla Wreck by CV has given me the least issues. Only a couple of early nanners on one plant. 
'Mothers Little Helper' by cult classics is proven to be very sensitive. Balls 3 weeks in a row. 
My bastard triple nova had several balls the first time I checked her but has been clean since. 
Turns out it's a fluffy pheno, which isn't ideal but I'm really digging the terp profile of blackberry and dirty socks.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 22, 2019)

Im also running 4 different cannaventure strains, if any show a nanner it gets cut down and forgotten about..,Dont fark around with hermies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im also running 4 different cannaventure strains, if any show a nanner it gets cut down and forgotten about


If one of them is Triple Nova, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I say BS, been growing outdoor continous for 25 years and thats never been a issue..I havnt had herms in over 13 years and I always leave under foilage for hash etc
> 
> Indoors? I wouldnt have a clue


That's a good point. 
I had zero herms *outdoors* last year -- early or late. 

3 different strains, rootbound AF; a couple had bud rot at the end but still didn't herm.


----------



## scaribblez (Apr 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4317943
> 
> Jet Fuel Og
> 1 has 4 tops, the other has 6, that may get topped again for 12.


the 1 on the left why are the nodes so far apart


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

scaribblez said:


> the 1 on the left why are the nodes so far apart


Different pollen donors.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 22, 2019)

scaribblez said:


> the 1 on the left why are the nodes so far apart





quiescent said:


> Different pollen donors.


Yeah could be different pollen donors, but also the shorter one is a few days younger, plus I’ve had to move them around and they’re not getting hardly as much light as they really need right now so she’s stretching to it.


----------



## DemonTrich (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Plenty of people I respect would agree.


Lmfao!!!

If any lowers of my plants threw nanners, that shit would go in the BURN PILE ASAP!!!!!

You keep on drinkin' that "fool-aid", I'll drink my margarita.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Lmfao!!!
> 
> If any lowers of my plants threw nanners, that shit would go in the BURN PILE ASAP!!!!!
> 
> You keep on drinkin' that "fool-aid", I'll drink my margarita.


     
May 2018 - current, excluding what I grew, gave away or on it's way. Didn't want to pull out the freezer on you, bro.

 

My foolaid.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> My foolaid.


Bro those three packs of Sunburn sound fire.. I gotta get some Oni... do you know if anyone has any of those around anymore?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Bro those three packs of Sunburn sound fire.. I gotta get some Oni... do you know if anyone has any of those around anymore?


https://solseeds.com/product/sunburn/


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Bro those three packs of Sunburn sound fire.. I gotta get some Oni... do you know if anyone has any of those around anymore?


Got mine from Glo seedbank for $75. They don't have them anymore but they do have hat trick which is similar for $70. Next best place is from SOL seeds, they have them for $112.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 22, 2019)

quiescent said:


> https://solseeds.com/product/sunburn/





coppershot said:


> Bro those three packs of Sunburn sound fire.. I gotta get some Oni... do you know if anyone has any of those around anymore?





dubekoms said:


> Got mine from Glo seedbank for $75. They don't have them anymore but they do have hat trick which is similar for $70. Next best place is from SOL seeds, they have them for $112.


That’s much better than the price Neptune has them at...$150


----------



## coppershot (Apr 22, 2019)

I have been looking around and found Speakeasy seedbank. Never heard of them and they have a pretty awesome deal but they are $150. 

Sadly SolSeeds doesnt ship to Canada.

Thanks @quiescent @dubekoms @ChronicWonders.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Apr 22, 2019)

@quiescent ..... Friendly head's up...might wanna really watch the Dusted Bud stuff. Cali Cherries S-1 all hermed on me. When I made note of it (nicely) I was told he was aware and that it was common/known trait/etc.. I was so close i picked em and let em finish. Dried it. Smoked it.

Basically...it's the Cherry pie clone through and through. When I smelled the bud I knew and when I sparked it I was fo sho'. Wasn't gonna consider em for the big garden so I jettisoned them all in the trash. 

Hope you have better luck


----------



## quiescent (Apr 22, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> @quiescent ..... Friendly head's up...might wanna really watch the Dusted Bud stuff. Cali Cherries S-1 all hermed on me. When I made note of it (nicely) I was told he was aware and that it was common/known trait/etc.. I was so close i picked em and let em finish. Dried it. Smoked it.
> 
> Basically...it's the Cherry pie clone through and through. When I smelled the bud I knew and when I sparked it I was fo sho'. Wasn't gonna consider em for the big garden so I jettisoned them all in the trash.
> 
> Hope you have better luck


I'm hoping for the best, preparing for the worst with all of em lol. Gotta keep drinking that foolaid.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2019)

scaribblez said:


> the 1 on the left why are the nodes so far apart


I imagine every pack will be like that.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> @quiescent ..... Friendly head's up...might wanna really watch the Dusted Bud stuff. Cali Cherries S-1 all hermed on me. When I made note of it (nicely) I was told he was aware and that it was common/known trait/etc.. I was so close i picked em and let em finish. Dried it. Smoked it.
> 
> Basically...it's the Cherry pie clone through and through. When I smelled the bud I knew and when I sparked it I was fo sho'. Wasn't gonna consider em for the big garden so I jettisoned them all in the trash.
> 
> Hope you have better luck


Did clones of it herm too? I have two packs of them. I was hoping to find a really close cherry pie pheno.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> View attachment 4321940 View attachment 4321942 View attachment 4321943 View attachment 4321944 View attachment 4321945
> May 2018 - current, excluding what I grew, gave away or on it's way. Didn't want to pull out the freezer on you, bro.
> 
> View attachment 4321948
> ...


A fool and his money. 

Good luck with the testers that you actually paid for.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A fool and his money.
> 
> Good luck with the testers that you actually paid for.


Coming from the guy throwing beans in the trash...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Coming from the guy throwing beans in the trash...


You know his cheap ass picked them out and wiped them off.. "OUT THE DOOR!"


----------



## nc208 (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, they are right where they belong.
> 
> Heisen would have wanted someone to grow out the testers he sent me -- but I won't give him the satisfaction even though I could have easily traded them to someone missing a few chromosomes, like you.
> 
> ...


Are these the seeds you couldn't get to pop? Or is this the replacement pack he sent you that your not going to give him the satisfaction of being grown?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A fool and his money.
> 
> Good luck with the testers that you actually paid for.


Can't take money with you after you're dead and gone and I have no offspring. 

My bank account could have a larger balance and I could have less things or I could have less money and more things. I'd be the same guy because things and money don't really make me happy. You can't buy or trade for my happiness because I live for accomplishments of all kinds. 

Hopefully you find what makes you happy some day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Can't take money with you after you're dead and gone and I have no offspring.
> 
> My bank account could have a larger balance and I could have less things or I could have less money and more things. I'd be the same guy because things and money don't really make me happy. You can't buy or trade for my happiness because I live for accomplishments of all kinds.
> 
> Hopefully you find what makes you happy some day.


I just read your last few posts and you're still the king of assumptions. 

I'm unhappy because you hurt my feelings??? 
LOL

I was gonna run those beans you sent me, but I honestly don't want to have anything to do with you. 
Good luck with your pending nuptial -- and thanks for being childless. 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Are these the seeds you couldn't get to pop? Or is this the replacement pack he sent you that your not going to give him the satisfaction of being grown?


Reading comprehension isn't your forte.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Why didnt you pop the beans from heisen?


The first pack wouldn't germinate. 

The other two went in the trash.
The replacement pack will also be thrown away. 

Heisen actually wants people to grow his beans, so tossing them in the trash makes me feel warm & fuzzy inside. 
-- edit -- 
Oops almost forgot -- one bridezilla actually sprouted and was doing great in a tall peat. 

It's now in the compost bin.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The first pack wouldn't germinate.
> 
> The other two went in the trash.
> The replacement pack will also be thrown away.
> ...


Oh that will show him, lol. I'm sure Heisen is losing sleep over your 2 packs.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

Idk I'm not on chuckers. He talked mad shit. And was to much of a pussy to even let me reply. They banned me. Lmfao. Hes jus like logic. And hes site security is a joke. I wouldnt put anything on there you dont want anyone knowing about. And that's all I'm gonna say about it. I've heard heathen ordered a bunch and hasnt got anything yet. The only thing I was interested in was black bananas. But I jus got them from solfire. The real deal. And to say theres no cross contamination is beyond laughable. To think that every grain of pollen Is killed before put back in that room. Hes fuckn crazy. If you all remember two years ago. He was asking grow questions. Now hes a master breeder. Lmfao. And to go into business with a different kind of thief I'm good on that.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just read your last few posts and you're still the king of assumptions.
> 
> I'm unhappy because you hurt my feelings???
> LOL
> ...


Your unhappiness is a mystery to me but it doesn't take a rocket genius to know you're not happy. Happy or mentally stable individuals don't behave the way you are. I'd take a break from the internet, it's not doing you any good.

It's funny you thank me for not having a kid when yours are doing oh so well. I wouldn't be raising addicts. I would give them much love and many coping mechanisms so they wouldn't be drawn to smack or whatever your daughter's escape of choice is. Must've been a wonderful childhood you provided.

I'm gonna put you on ignore since you're not one to provide much valuable content.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Idk I'm not on chuckers. He talked mad shit. And was to much of a pussy to even let me reply. They banned me. Lmfao. Hes jus like logic. And hes site security is a joke. I wouldnt put anything on there you dont want anyone knowing about. And that's all I'm gonna say about it. I've heard heathen ordered a bunch and hasnt got anything yet. The only thing I was interested in was black bananas. But I jus got them from solfire. The real deal. And to say theres no cross contamination is beyond laughable. To think that every grain of pollen Is killed before put back in that room. Hes fuckn crazy. If you all remember two years ago. He was asking grow questions. Now hes a master breeder. Lmfao. And to go into business with a different kind of thief I'm good on that.


You got put in time out for threatening physical violence. 

We've all seen you go off the rails too many times to ignore it. 

Hopefully you and chunkster can get the help you need.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

129$ on 1 site 60$ on the other 

Solid mark up


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It's funny you thank me for not having a kid when yours are doing oh so well. I wouldn't be raising addicts. I would give them much love and many coping mechanisms so they wouldn't be drawn to smack or whatever your daughter's escape of choice is. Must've been a wonderful childhood


I think what cs said to you was a low blow,this is too.lots of kids who were raised "right" get caught up in addiction,not necessarily the parents fault or lack of parenting. (Sometimes too much parenting and love can do this as well imo) you all need to just stop replying to eachother lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not on chuckers.They banned me.





Chunky Stool said:


> I just got banned from chuckersparadise.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Why dont you just bounce to the dick riders section at chuckers. If you rip me off. And I find you. An ass whipping is in store. Period. If you dont want your ass kicked. Dont rip people off. Plain n simple. It's called being not a piece of shit person.
> 
> Edit: I dont work the way I do to just give money away just bc. How about you buy a light from me. And I'll just send you shit. Then I'll give you store credit. To only use with me. Then just say fuck your store credit. I dont owe you anything. Since according to you that's not a problem.





whytewidow said:


> I expect when I pay for something that I get the product in return. Yeah how dare me. Gtfoh



Didnt you just cancel orders for lights that people pre-paid you for because you couldnt get along with someone who had NOTHING to do with those paid orders?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh that will show him, lol. I'm sure Heisen is losing sleep over your 2 packs.


Every little bit counts, grasshopper nut swinger. 

Do you get free beans for defending your unprofessional friend?
-- edit --
I still remember you defending Gu. 
Do you remember that? 
Hmm... 

nut
swinger


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 25, 2019)

So much drama in the world today.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Didnt you just cancel orders for lights that people pre-paid you for because you couldnt get along with someone who had NOTHING to do with those paid orders?


I canceled one order he sent a quarter of the payment. And I refunded every cent the minute I cancelled it thanks though for tryna call me out. But that's one thing I dont do is rip people off. And he wanted to send multiple payments here n there. Yeah I cancelled it. Dont you have some bastards to grow. Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Didnt you just cancel orders for lights that people pre-paid you for because you couldnt get along with someone who had NOTHING to do with those paid orders?


He talked shit. Why would I build a light for someone that talked shit. And I only cancelled one order. So maybe you should know what your talking about before try to be cool. You can go the same place as the other dude.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

That's the perks of what I do. I dont have to build any one I dont want a light. But good try.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> So much drama in the world today.


That's bc every one wants to stick their nose where it dont belong. Especially when they havent a clue as to what happened. They jus try to make other people look bad. Just like hydro just tried. He hasnt a clue. But still had to put his two pesos in..


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

Who i build lights for is none of your concern or anyone elses. Other than me the person I'm building it for.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Who i build lights for is none of your concern or anyone elses. Other than me the person I'm building it for.




Not bein a dick but if that's how you feel it shouldn't be put out there for others to see.Unfortunately the world don't operate that way.ANYTHING you or i or joe blow puts up in writing on these interwebs is going to attract a response.....positive or negative.I think you're aware i'm fairly quiet.......helps keep the drama outta my life.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's the perks of what I do. I dont have to build any one I dont want a light. But good try.


Just put the Heisen nut swingers on ignore. 

No doubt Q is having a meltdown in an effort to defend his unprofessional friend -- but I don't have to see it! 

Highly recommended.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Every little bit counts, grasshopper nut swinger.
> 
> Do you get free beans for defending your unprofessional friend?
> -- edit --
> ...


Shows you what you know. I never once asked heisen for shit bro. No beans no clones nada.

Now whose the nut swinger. I dont need to beg shit from no man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wanna know how to get banned?


You'll be heartened to know, since you can't see for yourself, that a lot of people came to your defense after you were flushed.

Well, 'a lot' is a stretch, I admit.

'A few' would also be a stretch.

None, really, but surely someone must have considered it, am I right? I mean, if he hadn't been booted previously?



Chunky Stool said:


> Just put the Heisen nut swingers on ignore.


Yeah, that's the guy. Your new bestie.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> He talked shit. Why would I build a light for someone that talked shit. And I only cancelled one order. So maybe you should know what your talking about before try to be cool. You can go the same place as the other dude.


Ok, I'll state what I do know. You refunded the payment, had dudes money handcuffed up for 7-10 days in paypal return land, and had him scrambling to find someone to make him a light since you bailed on him for reasons that had nothing to do with that person. So, is this more stuff that "I havent a clue as to what happened"?


whytewidow said:


> That's bc every one wants to stick their nose where it dont belong. Especially when they havent a clue as to what happened. They jus try to make other people look bad. Just like hydro just tried. He hasnt a clue. But still had to put his two pesos in..


After being banned from one site because you cant bite your tongue, Being turtled/put in time out here more than once, perpetual meltdowns about every 3 months that I have personally witnessed over the yrs, and a ton of deleted posts...nobody is "trying to make you look bad", as you seem to do well enough all on your own. Just my 2 pesos though, right?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I'll state what I do know. You refunded the payment, had dudes money handcuffed up for 7-10 days in paypal return land, and had him scrambling to find someone to make him a light since you bailed on him for reasons that had nothing to do with that person. So, is this more stuff that "I havent a clue as to what happened"?
> 
> After being banned from one site because you cant bite your tongue, Being turtled/put in time out here more than once, perpetual meltdowns about every 3 months that I have personally witnessed over the yrs, and a ton of deleted posts...nobody is "trying to make you look bad", as you seem to do well enough all on your own. Just my 2 pesos though, right?


Yup your two worthless pesos. When money is sent friends n family. Its.immediate unless over 1500 bucks or sent e check. So yeah you have no clue what your talking about. He is lying about having money tied up. I know how PayPal works.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's the perks of what I do. I dont have to build any one I dont want a light. But good try.


Oh please build me a light you highness or maybe Just put your toys back in the pram.................your sulking is boring


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Defend Gu? I said I give him credit for running a successful business. Let me swing on them nuts. Lol
> 
> Biggest crybaby bitch in the world trying to call out someone that has never asked other members for nada, well except for asking Amos for some sweet dixie testers.
> 
> Be a man Chunky and own up to your shit. You got mad cuz dude was sick of your crying ass and called you out on it. Just say youre salty and need your diaper changed.


You really aren't very good at this.

I'll assume you are having a bad day.

Please try again...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> ..nobody is "trying to make you look bad", as you seem to do well enough all on your own.







[/


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Oh please build me a light you highness or maybe Just put your toys back in the pram.................your sulking is boring


Wtf are you. A nobody it looks like. You on the left or the right one. Hopefully they are big enough you all can hang on them. Or take turns.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

See what I mean about ignore? Didnt you already put Amos on ignore chunky? 

Smoke some weed and get happy buddy. For fucks sake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You really aren't very good at this.
> 
> I'll assume you are having a bad day.
> 
> Please try again...


Doing much better than you. I can post tons of your post begging and bitching. Find 1 post where Im begging or crying about buying seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> But Anus Otis is a chucker darling.
> 
> Nut Swinger Maximus


His memes are about as bad as the actor he loves so much. Must be horrible to wish you were someone else all the time.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Wtf are you. A nobody it looks like. You on the left or the right one. Hopefully they are big enough you all can hang on them. Or take turns.


How's the 'Widow' cut going, LOL..............................calm down dude


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Doing much better than you. I can post tons of your post begging and bitching. Find 1 post where Im begging or crying about buying seeds.


I can find posts of you defending Gu and crying about many things. 

But you are not worth my time.

Hugs & Kisses

(You still aren't very good at this.)


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 25, 2019)

Never seen such a hypocrite in my life...................how many times have you left the GPS forum?, yet we still have to read your tripe


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 25, 2019)

The lady doth protest too much methinks


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> @whytewidow
> 
> Heathen never said his money was tied up, that was an assumption made by someone else and commented on and picked up as a fact , which is how shit happens on the internet.
> 
> ...


Def meant to black that out. That's my bad. I'm fixing it now.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 25, 2019)

I edited my quote so its not included too!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> @whytewidow
> 
> Heathen never said his money was tied up, that was an assumption made by someone else and commented on and picked up as a fact , which is how shit happens on the internet.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point though. People talking shit that have no idea what happened. Jus like hydrored said he know I tied his money up which is a blatant lie. And to say he was scrambling to get a light but couldn't even pay for the one I was building. That i covered all parts upfront out of my own pocket. And now I have 600 bucks worth parts that I'm not using now. Plus gave him his PayPal fees back which he was told not to send that way. And he didnt even send a qtr of the payment. That's why i left that shit hole site. It's full of jackasses. Who know everything. Run by the biggest jackass of all.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 25, 2019)

I've seen alot of people saying they believe that every1 is gonna get ate up.with hermies, I got 2 packs of the s1s to see if I can find some good breeders.
Why do you all believe there will be so many herms?


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 25, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I cant wait till all the hermies start. Itll be worth screenshotting. To laugh at several times.


^^^^


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Why do you all believe there will be so many herms?


"You all" ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "You all" ?


Or yall. Lol as in all the people that keep.saying this across the forum. 
I've seen 4 or 5 people.saying this.
I wander if they are just simply following a certain group of people's opinion, or they have actual reasons to make these statements.
I can't imagine why making a s1 wld lead people to think it'll create hermies, I ran many ghost og s1s never had a herm.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 25, 2019)

Matter a fact, I've never had any plant go full herm unless I caused it purposely, that's after 15 years of growing.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 25, 2019)

I hate seeing this from all of you. Every fucking one of you all. You know I love joking and messing but this has gone too far. Can't even eat popcorn while reading cause you guys were "friends" so recently. This shit actually hurts me..........................ya ya ya you don't care but I do. Please stop and take this where it belongs......personal. If this shit ain't bothering any of you then you are not human and have zero emotions.

Please stop and think of the finches. thanks


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 25, 2019)

Blowing off steam is one thing but this is really starting to descend to silly and childish levels. You guys are better than this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Blowing off steam is one thing but this is really starting to descend to silly and childish levels. You guys are better than this.


I'm done.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 25, 2019)

In today's world your mama and poppa would go to jail. Just like mine would have. When things get personal on the net........tween friends............it's not nice nor funny. Chunky gets it. I get it. The rest will get it.


----------



## klx (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 27, 2019)

Just to recap..

Heisen bashes @gu incessantly about how he does business.Then turns around and becomes partners with him. He basically sold out.

Heisen says everything will be tested. Nothing is being tested other than germ rates.
Heisen says hes going to beat everyone's prices. Prices are going up now.
Heisen says everyone getting 3 free packs if your on special list. To my knowledge, this is happening anymore.

He said his service would be A1. Yet it seems half the customers(myself included) didnt get what they ordered.

He said the other forum wouldnt ban anyone. As we know, this is not the case. He acts like a fool on this forum and others and then berates others for their behavior. Hypocrisy?

Did i miss anything?

I dont want to bash the guy but if you say one thing and do another it just rubs me the wrong way. He definitely bit off more than he could chew. Why make all these crosses and take a bunch of pre orders that he didnt even know if he could fulfill? Especially just starting out. I do think there will be some fire in there. Im also seeing guys bashing Heisen only now that they got banned at the other place. I never heard anything about impending herms until 1 guy got banned over there at chuckers p.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yup your two worthless pesos. When money is sent friends n family. Its.immediate unless over 1500 bucks or sent e check. So yeah you have no clue what your talking about. He is lying about having money tied up. I know how PayPal works.





coreywebster said:


> @whytewidow
> 
> Heathen never said his money was tied up, that was an assumption made by someone else and commented on and picked up as a fact , which is how shit happens on the internet.


Im not gonna put Heathen on front street with a screen shot, but he did say exactly that and that the refund would be up to 7 days because it was made with a prepaid CC, and that there are other things he could be doing with that money. Is this true?.....who knows, but I have zero reasons to fabricate statements or quotes.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> A prepaid card. Since when is a bank of America debit card a prepaid card. If he used a prepaid card that's on him. Not me. I'm done talking about it. Stop quoting me. I could care less what you or anyone else that hangs out at logics #2 site has to say. I dont have to do shit for anyone that I choose not to. Got it. He sent me less than 200 bucks. Its not like he sent tons of money. He couldn't pay for the light I was building. How did he scramble to buy another.???? Huh? What about all the out of pocket money i spent on parts? But that's cool, right? Gtfoh. Out of the people you are the last person I thought as a troll. But you changed that quickly. Time to put you on ignore as well.


Ignore eh? I've seen how successful youve been with that in the past LMAO. Maybe you should go to CP and talk some shit about RIU, then get put in time out for going off the rails like a loony & then come to RIU and talk some shit about CP, then get your whackjob posts deleted here and talk about how CP is going to take over. Sound about right? Your laughable dude. I've stuck up for you when you would go off on your crybaby rants and over the top threats every 3 months, and now Im wondering why?
Tell me Im lying.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ignore eh? I've seen how successful youve been with that in the past LMAO. Maybe you should go to CP and talk some shit about RIU, then get put in time out for going off the rails like a loony & then come to RIU and talk some shit about CP, then get your whackjob posts deleted here and talk about how CP is going to take over. Sound about right? Your laughable dude. I've stuck up for you when you would go off on your crybaby rants and over the top threats every 3 months, and now Im wondering why?
> Tell me Im lying.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 27, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Just to recap..
> 
> Heisen bashes @gu incessantly about how he does business.Then turns around and becomes partners with him. He basically sold out.
> 
> ...


I agree he wasn't perfect but if he fucked up he tried to make it right every time. Some people got angry WAYYYYY too quickly and didn't like the responses they got back. That kind of stuff should have been taken care of between the two parties involved. The guy was going out of his mind sending shit to 100 different people and each person thought they were the only ones getting stuff sent to. He even screwed up my order but made it right a few days later. 

Heisen ain't perfect but the few mistakes he made were not HUGE in any regard. I bet once this all settles down his customer service will be top notch and people will be very happy, The people that frequent his website have a huge code for savings so the price did not go up for them and never will as promised. The people from the "list" were told over 100 times to go to his site and send him an email if you were on it. EVERYONE who did this got seeds. FREE seeds. The "list" is done and I don't blame him. _*People were given plenty of time to get to his site knowing he was banned from here and had no access to this site. It was up to YOU guys to get in touch with him if you were on the "list". Not vice versa, although he did go out of his way and told ALL of us to send anyone to him that didn't know about him being banned or the new website.
*_
I'm only saying this because he can't defend himself here. Go to his site and talk to him about this stuff there. Make a new thread about it. If you don't like his response you can tell him to go fuck himself, I guess. But do it to his face, not here. 

As for Whyte and Chunky, they know what's up. No one hates them and no one would mind if they came back. They got pissed, went off, and said their shit. That's their right to do so. Now if they come back as themselves and not as Anus Otis, then maybe it will be ok 

Well maybe not Whyte cause I think he kicked the cat on the way out but who knows. Heisen is forgiving


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Well maybe not Whyte cause I think he kicked the cat on the way out but who knows. Heisen is forgiving


LOL


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2019)

It is nice to see some people hold the same energy they had weeks ago..
It's a rare thing now a days.


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

just an fyi - Heisenbeans reads the private messages on his site Chuckers Paradise. I know this because I signed up using a proxy server and a different email address for the sole purpose of contacting one member that I had lost touch with and I was banned almost instantly. bad, bad, bad...

I would encourage all of you to stick with breeders that bring positivity to the community through open, honest communication and kindness. There are so many to choose from with great genetics


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 30, 2019)

not the real katsu, hence the banning. Seeing through a fake name that you picked is almost comical, just sayin. lol


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=361983


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

Please note my join date on IC...


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 30, 2019)

skunk va joined also, if you are the real katsu


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes, Bodyne. You've uncovered me. I have been posing as Katsu on ICMag for the last 13 years and thanks to your diligent sleuthing you've been able to uncover me!!! Well done.

Years of hard work building up this false identity for the sole purpose of posting grow pictures on Chuckers Paradise. Might I also congratulate Heisenbeans on his keen eye - identifying my reversed Pre98 Bubba Kush as an imposter, a male PRETENDING to be a reversed female...

Seriously, though - I've asked just about everyone I know that has been growing forever if there even IS a way to tell if a plant has been reversed or is really a male and NOBODY can.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 30, 2019)

katsu_bluebird said:


> Yes, Bodyne. You've uncovered me. I have been posing as Katsu on ICMag for the last 13 years and thanks to your diligent sleuthing you've been able to uncover me!!! Well done.
> 
> Years of hard work building up this false identity for the sole purpose of posting grow pictures on Chuckers Paradise. Might I also congratulate Heisenbeans on his keen eye - identifying my reversed Pre98 Bubba Kush as an imposter, a male PRETENDING to be a reversed female...
> 
> Seriously, though - I've asked just about everyone I know that has been growing forever if there even IS a way to tell if a plant has been reversed or is really a male and NOBODY can.


Like a Russian sleeper cell?


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 30, 2019)

katsu_bluebird said:


> just an fyi - Heisenbeans reads the private messages on his site Chuckers Paradise. I know this because I signed up using a proxy server and a different email address for the sole purpose of contacting one member that I had lost touch with and I was banned almost instantly. bad, bad, bad...
> 
> I would encourage all of you to stick with breeders that bring positivity to the community through open, honest communication and kindness. There are so many to choose from with great genetics


Why the proxy server ? Do you do that for all sites you sign up to?

Edit, Do you think it may have been the use of a proxy was detected that put suspicion on your account validity ? Rather than someone reading PMs?


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

Not detectable as such and it is US based. No, not usually, but I wanted to send a friend a message and I suspected IP tracking...


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Apr 30, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Like a Russian sleeper cell?


EXACTLY!

But I was foiled almost instantly - my strains, my photos, my very character exposed for its falsehood and duplicity. 

What to do now? Banned from Chuckers Paradise - the epicenter of grow knowledge and cutting edge breeding information...

Alas, I shall be forced to lurk in the shadows, my hideous true motivations no longer protected from the veneer of my fake identity.


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 30, 2019)

Really running with this I see. Starting threads logging in to different forums for the purpose of being heard?? Heisen apologized to you on two separate forums publicly. That wasnt enough because you felt "attacked". The apology wasn't enough? Or? Are you part of the victim mentality that plagues the world today? As for the PM you ARE aware that in place spam filters go off on a new account instantly going to PM members?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 30, 2019)

Damn what happened here?


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 30, 2019)

katsu_bluebird said:


> View attachment 4325819
> 
> Yeah, I'm pissed! Who wouldn't be?


The man made a mistake Let it go


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 30, 2019)

I will apologize also, I just thought it was another account hitting the site. I'm guessin him releasing the bubba s1's might have something to do with it, especially if you are fixing to drop some. When you see Mr soul and other OG's from old days on IG and such and how they pop into a site, its not usually quite such an explosion, but it is what it is. Again, apologies to the legend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 30, 2019)

I was glad to see dude on the forum.I follow him on IG.Some lovely bubbas he has.I hope he reconsiders.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was glad to see dude on the forum.I follow him on IG.Some lovely bubbas he has.I hope he reconsiders.


Unfortunately, likely chased away...


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not the real katsu, hence the banning. Seeing through a fake name that you picked is almost comical, just sayin. lol


Lol all the names are fake dude.

To go from saying nobody will be banned
.. to this. Banning someone bc of the name they chose. Anybody should be able to choose whatever name they want on a new forum.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm having a rare and very strong cocktail....so um...yeah.....fuckin old people and their opinions.....

I don't think "S-1's" had anything to do with it. The Katsu cut has been around for longer than many here have been growing/smoking this plant...and it was shared widely for all that time with his blessing. Kinda seems weird he'd pitch a fuckin bitch >now< or feel like someone one-upped him. I've shared freely with the man and have not found such an attitude to be present.

Now if it was TODAY that it came out....it'd be hoarded all to fuck and we'd be hearing some real cryin'....LOL... oh...wahhhhhhh. "My cut". (even though it was originally found in seeds from something someone else offered...that wouldn't matter today. Just rename it and claim it and RESTRICT IT...LOL) Ah...but the ethics... burp, fart, belch....yes...the ethics...

As far as the multiple forum thing and going on and on and on and on and on and fuckin on about someone or something or something someone did or didn't do.........um...like we haven't seen >that< behavior before?

Need I say more?

Katsu has been around long enough that his rep/presence on multiple boards over multiple decades will be all he needs to brand his work. I mean....folks today talk about "working" a cut...uhhhum... I would say this might be the true case here...unlike most of what we see as "breeding" today. If you want the real deal Katsu cut/crosses/whatever.... this is where you would come.

As I've said...this situation was unfortunate all around. As always...haste makes waste...

passing to the left.......


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Lol all the names are fake dude.
> 
> To go from saying nobody will be banned
> .. to this. Banning someone bc of the name they chose. Anybody should be able to choose whatever name they want on a new forum.


Agree 100%


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (May 1, 2019)

so out of curiosity who didn't have a good experience buying Heisenbeans.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> so out of curiosity who didn't have a good experience buying Heisenbeans.


I'm disappointed.

I opened all three seed pucks, and set them in front of my monitor. I;ve been waiting and watching 3 days - still no signs of pre-rolled joints happening. I feel ripped off.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 1, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> so out of curiosity who didn't have a good experience buying Heisenbeans.


I’ve had nothing but good experiences. He’s easy to communicate with and I can’t wait to run more beans. Two Ghost bastards holding down the tent currently...


----------



## IrocZ (May 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans Ghost OG Bastard


----------



## socaljoe (May 2, 2019)

When the site went live on 4/20, I jumped on an order. I don't quite know what happened, but almost a week later I hadn't heard anything beyond my initial confirmation from Mike. I sent Heisen an email with my order confirmation and proof of payment, he didn't have any order info, but he handled it and got me taken care of.

Not gonna lie, I was hoping he'd kick down an extra pack or two, you know, for the trouble.  

I ordered WC s1 and BBC s1. Requested WCxSD freebies and let him make the call on the other freebie.

Anyway, got everything in today. Hopefully I get around to growing some out sooner than later.


----------



## main cola (May 3, 2019)

Jet Fuel OG bastard  And Gg #4 cut that needs a haircut


----------



## main cola (May 5, 2019)

Sundae Driver x Purple Punch 
I’m excited to see how these turn out


----------



## main cola (May 5, 2019)

ECSD bastard just put into flower


----------



## main cola (May 10, 2019)

ECSD bastard just starting to flower


----------



## main cola (May 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans Sundae Driver x Purple Punch on left and @Amos Otis Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies on the right https://heisenbeans.com/


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 13, 2019)

I started 6 Black Banana Cookies and 7 Black Zafiros.


----------



## BloomFielder (May 14, 2019)

Where can one preporder these fire feminized crosses.heisenpointseeds.com?!?????


----------



## klx (May 14, 2019)

BloomFielder said:


> Where can one preporder these fire feminized crosses.heisenpointseeds.com?!?????


heisenbeans.com


----------



## chatttimes (May 18, 2019)

BloomFielder said:


> Where can one preporder these fire feminized crosses.heisenpointseeds.com?!?????


HAHAHA!!!! heisenpointseeds.....was that a joke or for real.....was a good joke if you were trying haha


----------



## BloomFielder (May 20, 2019)

A bit, was looking if there was a way to contact. See if they would collaborate with Bloompointbeans


----------



## 18six50 (May 21, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Just to recap..
> 
> Heisen bashes @gu incessantly about how he does business.Then turns around and becomes partners with him. He basically sold out.
> 
> ...


I was the one that got banned over there, I didn't say the seeds he is selling will herm, but I did say that if he continues down the road of making cross after cross without testing he will have trouble in the future. I was specifically and only talking about what could happen if he starts crossing his S1's with other S1's. I told him he might have some problems if he does that because Silver isn't some magic that stops herms in their tracks. I also didn't say he was doing anything wrong or that how he was doing things specifically would cause any herms. (Although having all his "males/pollen donors" in one room assures that at least some pollen is getting over and landing on his other pollen donators, most of his seeds will have the "mom" he chose, but certainly not all of them will) 

The truth is that a lot of the strains he is running have herms in their genetic background, so there are in fact going to be some recessive genes that come out to play if he starts crossing his Fem's with other FEM'S. It's not any different than if he were doing the same and using actual males. He should still be testing them before sending them out, it doesn't matter how you do it. When you are making crosses, especially from strains that we all know have some intersex traits in their genetic background, you must test them or you can not promise that there will be no herms. 

In fact I would suggest that if he starts crossing his own Fem Crosses with other Fem Crosses that he makes that by that point in time he can expect about 25% of them to hermi under stress. That comes from every bit of experience I have ever had with running S1's and I have been at this since the late 80's. Now it's true that I have not crossed S1's made with Silver with other S1's made with silver, but I don't believe there is any reason to believe that you can get away with it, just because you used silver, the recessive genes are still in there and until you grow them out and get rid of them they will remain there. 

I asked the simple question. Has ANYONE created two lines of S1's and then Crossed those S1's together without having at least some of those offspring hermie under stress? Anyone? I fully admit I could be wrong, but why would it be different than Males? Even when you run males from these high speed crosses you know you have a chance that the recessive genes will contain intersex traits under stress. 

And then he was mad because I pointed out that he shouldn't act like he knows it all when in fact he didn't know enough to dry his beans out before he shipped them. I had to come on there and explain to people why their seeds were jacked up and what to do about it. He either didn't know what was going on or was willing to let people thin that they themselves had messed up and not him. People paid good money, myself included because we were told these seeds were all tested, the crosses have not even been run yet, let alone tested under stress for hermies. (Which you should do even when using males) 

I bit my tongue a bunch of times and I did not in any way shape or form intent to get into a fight with the guy. In fact I had intended to do a grow journal with his seeds, but I'm not going to give him free publicity by testing his seeds out after he banned me. I don't have a lot of money to buy seeds with and my purchase from him was the majority of my seed budget for the year. Being a disabled Vet means I don't have the extra money to just toss around. I sure didn't expect to get dumped on, not when all I was honestly doing was trying to stop the guy from making a really bad and amateurish mistake. In fact I think I was being quite helpful by telling people he sold seeds to that they needed to air out their seeds some place cool and dry before they try sprouting them. I also explained to a bunch of people how to get better germination rates and what to expect from the Freaks/mutants that come about from popping beans before they are fully dry. 

Oh and I'm not some dude from some other forum who is just pissed about some other thing that went on. I absolutely was NOT trolling. And this is my first post ever on this site and Chuckers paradise was the only pot forum I ever posted on in my entire life. I simply followed his work and thought, hey the guy has some nice fem's, I'll give them a try and "Come out of the closet" now that it's finally legal in Mi. (I've had my med card for years and lived in Ca before that but it's still strange to talk about any of this openly for me) I didn't expect to spend my hard earned cash, try to give good advice and then get banned for my effort.

Now of course I won't dare buy from him again even if he does get his stuff together, who knows what someone that unstable would send me? It's not worth the worry that he would be petty enough to mess with me and send me junk. 

It's a shame is what it is and believe it or not, I still wish him the best of luck. I don't think anyone got scammed on these current seeds but he's not testing and he said he would be, that's kind of scammy and if he keeps crossing everything together he's bound to have problems because of it. Without doing the testing, he's relying on his customers to test them for him and I've never seen that turn out well, especially not when crossing FEM seeds with other FEM seeds to do it with, which is where he seems to be headed.

I simply tried to tactfully suggest he not go down that path and that he stick to crossing back to the clones he has and not to cross FEM to FEM without testing and for that I got banned. 

No good dead goes unpunished I guess.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 21, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I was the one that got banned over there, I didn't say the seeds he is selling will herm, but I did say that if he continues down the road of making cross after cross without testing he will have trouble in the future. I was specifically and only talking about what could happen if he starts crossing his S1's with other S1's. I told him he might have some problems if he does that because Silver isn't some magic that stops herms in their tracks. I also didn't say he was doing anything wrong or that how he was doing things specifically would cause any herms. (Although having all his "males/pollen donors" in one room assures that at least some pollen is getting over and landing on his other pollen donators, most of his seeds will have the "mom" he chose, but certainly not all of them will)
> 
> The truth is that a lot of the strains he is running have herms in their genetic background, so there are in fact going to be some recessive genes that come out to play if he starts crossing his Fem's with other FEM'S. It's not any different than if he were doing the same and using actual males. He should still be testing them before sending them out, it doesn't matter how you do it. When you are making crosses, especially from strains that we all know have some intersex traits in their genetic background, you must test them or you can not promise that there will be no herms.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, does he stand behind what hes selling? I mean if there is a problem will he take care of the issue?


----------



## 18six50 (May 21, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have to ask, does he stand behind what hes selling? I mean if there is a problem will he take care of the issue?


I have no idea if he does or not. I only know that he treated me like garbage and I was doing my best to be polite. He's now over on Chucker's talking gargabe about me even though I didn't go out of my way to be rude even after he banned me. In fact I didn't say one bad word over there about him and I'm still a member. I could be over there starting a thread right now giving him smack talk. Instead the guy takes my money, blocks me from his thread and talks about me behind my back. If you want to do business with him it's on you, but unless you are really desperate for seeds why bother? There are lot's of people out there who know how to treat a customer and who are being honest. 

The fact is that he didn't test any of his crosses and that's actually fine. I'd still buy them if he wasn't such a jerk. I'd buy them knowing that they were not tested and with the full knowledge that some of them might have problems. But he posted that ALL of them were tested and that was a lie. 

He just took that down his statement that they are all tested, by the way, so at least he is no longer lying about having tested all of them. That's a good thing and I think people will still buy from him anyway. Some people are that desperate and I don't blame them, but I'm not that desperate. 

I had 100% intended to drop this and didn't even bring it up until I found out he was over there talking about me behind my back. He could have PM'd me or anything else but instead he blocks me and talks behind my back.

What a lousy way to be introduced to pot forums.


----------



## hantastic1 (May 21, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I have no idea if he does or not. I only know that he treated me like garbage and I was doing my best to be polite. He's now over on Chucker's talking gargabe about me even though I didn't go out of my way to be rude even after he banned me. In fact I didn't say one bad word over there about him and I'm still a member. I could be over there starting a thread right now giving him smack talk. Instead the guy takes my money, blocks me from his thread and talks about me behind my back. If you want to do business with him it's on you, but unless you are really desperate for seeds why bother? There are lot's of people out there who know how to treat a customer and who are being honest.
> 
> The fact is that he didn't test any of his crosses and that's actually fine. I'd still buy them if he wasn't such a jerk. I'd buy them knowing that they were not tested and with the full knowledge that some of them might have problems. But he posted that ALL of them were tested and that was a lie.
> 
> ...


if you want some quality seeds with great fucking customer service, check out seedsherenow.com they are awesome


----------



## tommarijuana (May 21, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I have no idea if he does or not. I only know that he treated me like garbage and I was doing my best to be polite. He's now over on Chucker's talking gargabe about me even though I didn't go out of my way to be rude even after he banned me. In fact I didn't say one bad word over there about him and I'm still a member. I could be over there starting a thread right now giving him smack talk. Instead the guy takes my money, blocks me from his thread and talks about me behind my back. If you want to do business with him it's on you, but unless you are really desperate for seeds why bother? There are lot's of people out there who know how to treat a customer and who are being honest.
> 
> The fact is that he didn't test any of his crosses and that's actually fine. I'd still buy them if he wasn't such a jerk. I'd buy them knowing that they were not tested and with the full knowledge that some of them might have problems. But he posted that ALL of them were tested and that was a lie.
> 
> ...


----------



## 18six50 (May 21, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> View attachment 4337372




Some people's children.


----------



## 18six50 (May 21, 2019)

hantastic1 said:


> if you want some quality seeds with great fucking customer service, check out seedsher enow. they are awesome


Thanks, I'll check them out. I've actually had really good luck up until this encounter with HB. In fact this is the first negative experience I have had with ANYONE selling seeds so far, everyone else has been very professional and first rate.


----------



## 18six50 (May 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have to ask, does he stand behind what hes selling? I mean if there is a problem will he take care of the issue?


Well now I can actually answer that question, because I contacted him on Chuckers and it led to another big mess.

First he offered me money back and ask what paypal I used, then he asked me to send the seeds back, which of course I was expecting to do, nobody keeps the stuff and gets a refund, so I told him that was fine, I would send them back and I asked him for his address. He didn't give me the address and instead cussed me out some more, I asked him again for the address and got more of his nonsense, but no address. At that point he stopped replying. I figured he would send the address in the morning or he wouldn't but I wasn't going to continue to fight with him.

Then I check my personal e-mail and he is now accusing me of getting his paypal account blocked. I did not say one word to paypal, heck I paid as a "gift to a friend" in the first place. and I promised twice that I would not contact paypal and I said I wouldn't even contact paypal even if he didn't give me back any money at all. I told him twice he could have his seeds back and refund me or not refund me and either way I'd leave him alone if he just left me alone.

I then went to check the chuckers account and now I have been blocked on Chucker's completely, which is fine, It's not like I posted a whole bunch and lost long time friends or anything, but it was still an unbelievably bad situation and it still is actually.


----------



## 18six50 (May 22, 2019)

For anyone who reads this:

I don't know who contacted paypal in regards to him but if you know who did, would you please let him know; that would be nice. Just so he stops blaming me at least, I don't need this stress. If you don't want to let him know directly then please tell someone else on here or at chuckers so they can spread the word that I didn't mess with his account.


----------



## tommarijuana (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Mullalulla (May 22, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> View attachment 4337664


not true, lots do, we just dont post retarded gifs or picture responses. This is all good info for people to decide where to spend there money. 

So ya.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2019)

18six50 said:


> For anyone who reads this:
> 
> I don't know who contacted paypal in regards to him but if you know who did, would you please let him know; that would be nice. Just so he stops blaming me at least, I don't need this stress. If you don't want to let him know directly then please tell someone else on here or at chuckers so they can spread the word that I didn't mess with his account.


Who are you ?


----------



## 18six50 (May 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Who are you ?


I sent you a PM, it's probably better that way than me posting it here, mucking up this thread even more.


----------



## Blurple Rat (May 23, 2019)

Sheisten made his quick buck.. bet he disappears now.

Things really blew up over here... Nice to see someone else being accused of trolling after they receive a little of Sheisten's "Good Customer Service" and can't contain themselves.


----------



## V256.420 (May 23, 2019)

I heard he bought a mansion and a yacht off the profit. Bastid


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2019)

I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me via PM, that helps restore my faith in humanity a lot and wish everyone here good luck.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I agree he wasn't perfect but if he fucked up he tried to make it right every time. Some people got angry WAYYYYY too quickly and didn't like the responses they got back. That kind of stuff should have been taken care of between the two parties involved. The guy was going out of his mind sending shit to 100 different people and each person thought they were the only ones getting stuff sent to. He even screwed up my order but made it right a few days later.
> 
> Heisen ain't perfect but the few mistakes he made were not HUGE in any regard. I bet once this all settles down his customer service will be top notch and people will be very happy, The people that frequent his website have a huge code for savings so the price did not go up for them and never will as promised. The people from the "list" were told over 100 times to go to his site and send him an email if you were on it. EVERYONE who did this got seeds. FREE seeds. The "list" is done and I don't blame him. _*People were given plenty of time to get to his site knowing he was banned from here and had no access to this site. It was up to YOU guys to get in touch with him if you were on the "list". Not vice versa, although he did go out of his way and told ALL of us to send anyone to him that didn't know about him being banned or the new website.
> *_
> ...


yea, well this just isn't true, I was like third on the list, and I was also on the chuckers site the hour it started, I've messaged about the testers, and I've brought it up many times in the threads, even as of right now, I only have one pack of his gear, and that's thanks to heathen, bc he had one of his extra packs from his order sent to me instead. and that's the only reason I have a pack, if it wasn't for him, I still would not have gotten a single bean. so just saying, I'm not sure anyone that I know of received any packs for free from the original "tester" list.

I know he did hook up a lot of ppl with free packs that either paid money, or had issues with their order, and a lot of ppl just received extra free stuff just for the hell of it I guess. but the tester list, as far as I know, no one got anything from that! at least I didn't for a fact!

edit: apperently I was wrong, I'm told a bunch of ppl got their 3 packs, I guess some how I just missed the train. hell if I know...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

but on another note, here's two beans I started soaking tonight! big thanks to heathen! I appreciate it, bc I dam sure couldn't afford to order shit right now, from anywhere!


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, well this just isn't true, I was like third on the list, and I was also on the chuckers site the hour it started, I've messaged about the testers, and I've brought it up many times in the threads, even as of right now, I only have one pack of his gear, and that's thanks to heathen, bc he had one of his extra packs from his order sent to me instead. and that's the only reason I have a pack, if it wasn't for him, I still would not have gotten a single bean. so just saying, I'm not sure anyone that I know of received any packs for free from the original "tester" list.
> 
> I know he did hook up a lot of ppl with free packs that either paid money, or had issues with their order, and a lot of ppl just received extra free stuff just for the hell of it I guess. but the tester list, as far as I know, no one got anything from that! at least I didn't for a fact!


Didn't he gift you 2 legit clones?


----------



## The Pipe (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> Didn't he gift you 2 legit clones?


Ye


Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, well this just isn't true, I was like third on the list, and I was also on the chuckers site the hour it started, I've messaged about the testers, and I've brought it up many times in the threads, even as of right now, I only have one pack of his gear, and that's thanks to heathen, bc he had one of his extra packs from his order sent to me instead. and that's the only reason I have a pack, if it wasn't for him, I still would not have gotten a single bean. so just saying, I'm not sure anyone that I know of received any packs for free from the original "tester" list.
> 
> I know he did hook up a lot of ppl with free packs that either paid money, or had issues with their order, and a lot of ppl just received extra free stuff just for the hell of it I guess. but the tester list, as far as I know, no one got anything from that! at least I didn't for a fact!


 Got my 3 packs


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> Didn't he gift you 2 legit clones?


yes, only charged me for shipping, got gg4 and wedding cake, this was before there ever was a heisenbeans.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Ye
> 
> Got my 3 packs


hell yea, your the first I've heard about, but I can't say I went around asking either, I just said screw it, can't really be mad at someone for not giving you free shit!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, well this just isn't true, I was like third on the list, and I was also on the chuckers site the hour it started, I've messaged about the testers, and I've brought it up many times in the threads, even as of right now, I only have one pack of his gear, and that's thanks to heathen, bc he had one of his extra packs from his order sent to me instead. and that's the only reason I have a pack, if it wasn't for him, I still would not have gotten a single bean. so just saying, I'm not sure anyone that I know of received any packs for free from the original "tester" list.
> 
> I know he did hook up a lot of ppl with free packs that either paid money, or had issues with their order, and a lot of ppl just received extra free stuff just for the hell of it I guess. but the tester list, as far as I know, no one got anything from that! at least I didn't for a fact!


me and a alot of others i know of from the list received their 3 free packs. Heisen gave people that were on the list notice and time to avail of the 3 packs.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> me and a alot of others i know of from the list received their 3 free packs. Heisen gave people that were on the list notice and time to avail of the 3 packs.


well I must have just missed it somehow, bc I've posted on the thread about it a while back, never got any answers, considering how much time I spend there, I just can't see how I missed that! but if that is the case, then that's just my bad and on me, this is the first I'm hearing of it! I must have been busy making threads and putting down info over on cp, who knows


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

really nice to see that a bunch of ppl did get the testers! that is pretty awesome! either way, I can't bitch, I was gifted a pack from heathen, and them bitches are soaking in the water as we speak. about to go lay them in a paper towel!

really can't wait to see these ladies in action and have some nice pics to post!


----------



## ahlkemist (May 24, 2019)

I sure as hell got mine


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> I sure as hell got mine


I guess I'm like the only dam one who didn't, I mean wtf, I spend more time on that site, then I do sleeping! i even had my 5x5 tent sitting empty for almost 2 months just bc i said i would run a journal and test them, well, no point in bitching about it now then, thanks for letting me know everyone! atleast majority of ppl got their testers!

so how many of you guys got a tester thread going? anyone got a link?


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

I never got mine, but then I am on the other side of the world and I got extras in all my pre order packs. I am not greedy.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> I never got mine, but then I am on the other side of the world and I got extras in all my pre order packs. I am not greedy.


yea, I saw a ton of ppl with pre orders for one pack, or 2, and ended up with a shit ton, I know for a fact just about every one of the pre orders got a hell of a hook up!


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, I saw a ton of ppl with pre orders for one pack, or 2, and ended up with a shit ton, I know for a fact just about every one of the pre orders got a hell of a hook up!


If you got those cuts so long ago why didnt you crop them out and move the flowers? You would have had plenty of coin to get in on a few of the pre orders. I mean, after copping those cuts it was the least you could have done dont you think? But instead of doing that didnt you try to on-sell the clones? And you are seriously complaning that you didnt get some free packs?

Im not trying to call you out here bro just keepin it real as you yanks like to say...


----------



## Bodyne (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes, only charged me for shipping, got gg4 and wedding cake, this was before there ever was a heisenbeans.


how much you makin off strainly, tradin and sellin them cuts when you were asked not to?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> how much you makin off strainly, tradin and sellin them cuts when you were asked not to?


first off, I never sold a single thing, that was done bc there was something I was trying to find out! if you must know more, you can hit me up


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> If you got those cuts so long ago why didnt you crop them out and move the flowers? You would have had plenty of coin to get in on a few of the pre orders. I mean, after copping those cuts it was the least you could have done dont you think? But instead of doing that didnt you try to on-sell the clones? And you are seriously complaning that you didnt get some free packs?
> 
> Im not trying to call you out here bro just keepin it real as you yanks like to say...


read above, I never sold a dam thing of his, please ask around. try and find one person that will tell you they got something from me, go ahead I'll wait...

also, never was I complaining, I stated what I believed to be a fact, bc I didn't know of anyone that did receive those free packs, and after being corrected, I even edited my original post and correcting my original statement!

like dam, seems like it's just the same shit and different day over here, why so much negativity


----------



## Bodyne (May 24, 2019)

I will dub thee, KY jr, lmfao. Neverending requests for beans, cuts etc. Did you get any good trades for those cuts you were trading on strainly, just been a month or so ago, I seen em on there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I will dub thee, KY jr, lmfao. Neverending requests for beans, cuts etc. Did you get any good trades for those cuts you were trading on strainly, just been a month or so ago, I seen em on there.


only thing I've ever traded on strainly was my jelly pie! so you full of shit if you seen his cuts from me on there a month or 2 ago!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

lIke God dam, u people love to feed off rumors huh, half of you I have personally talked with before, but none of you could message me and find out the truth? oh right, you didn't care enough, but now you care enough to go around starting shit, when yoi have zero clue what went down or even why! OK I see...


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> read above, I never sold a dam thing of his, please ask around. try and find one person that will tell you they got something from me, go ahead I'll wait...
> 
> also, never was I complaining, I stated what I believed to be a fact, bc I didn't know of anyone that did receive those free packs, and after being corrected, I even edited my original post and correcting my original statement!
> 
> like dam, seems like it's just the same shit and different day over here, why so much negativity


All good man, probably all just a misunderstanding


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> All good man, probably all just a misunderstanding


no not completely, I did post both of his cuts, for a reason I'm not going to blast all over this thread. but yes I did post both them, on strainly with the most recent pics I had just posted on cp! but I did not, and do not have any intention of selling or trading them ever, the post was up for right about 6-7 hours, that's when I noticed HB found it! so some of the story you guys have heard is very true, but you didn't hear the whole story, there was something I wanted and needed to know! and I found out, was it a fucked up way to find out yes, was there another way. I've got no clue! as most of you know I have always been one of the very first people to step up and take HB side, I've defended him here on this site many times, and that's even the reason I was banned from this site! so no, I wouldn't fuck him over like that! do I have the same respect for him that I once did, no I do not! but that doesn't mean I go around shitting on the guy, and trying to fuck him over!


----------



## Bodyne (May 24, 2019)

all in good stoner fun, man! lol Happy Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

I knew I never should have cane back to this site, more negativity then I've ever seen in my life on this dam site, I'm out!


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no not completely, I did post both of his cuts, for a reason I'm not going to blast all over this thread. but yes I did post both them, on strainly with the most recent pics I had just posted on cp! but I did not, and do not have any intention of selling or trading them ever, the post was up for right about 6-7 hours, that's when I noticed HB found it! so some of the story you guys have heard is very true, but you didn't hear the whole story, there was something I wanted and needed to know! and I found out, was it a fucked up way to find out yes, was there another way. I've got no clue! as most of you know I have always been one of the very first people to step up and take HB side, I've defended him here on this site many times, and that's even the reason I was banned from this site! so no, I wouldn't fuck him over like that! do I have the same respect for him that I once did, no I do not! but that doesn't mean I go around shitting on the guy, and trying to fuck him over!


I know you posted the cuts cos I saw them, I know you got called out because I saw those posts before they got deleted, so there were no stories and rumours and shit it was just what was posted publicly and then deleted. But we are just taking the piss dont take things so seriously we will all be dead soon enough 



Greenthumbs256 said:


> I knew I never should have cane back to this site, more negativity then I've ever seen in my life on this dam site, I'm out!


See above ^^^


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> I know you posted the cuts cos I saw them, I know you got called out because I saw those posts before they got deleted, so there were no stories and rumours and shit it was just what was posted publicly and then deleted. But we are just taking the piss dont take things so seriously we will all be dead soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> See above ^^^


yep, and I have everyone of those screen shots. including personal messages, I have them bc I knew they were going to be deleted ahead of time! as I have said, it was done on purpose bc there was some things that I just wanted to know! and there wasn't any other way to find out, without actually fucking him over! and considering how much I've stood up for him in the past, I just really wanted to know! and I've found out everything I needed to know!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 24, 2019)

but you know, I'm still waiting for you to find one single person that got any of hb cuts from me? go ahead as I said I'll wait! but yeah I only came here to bitch about free shit, that's why I even corrected my original post hours ago. you go it, yall just know everything! I must say I'm disappointed in some you guys. if you wanted to know you could have just asked! if it didn't matter that much, then why does it matter so much now?


----------



## gwheels (May 24, 2019)

I got my purple punch, gg4, dubstep and walter white and a pack of purple cake and space gorilla on the way, I will run those when i have room. I had to get another light for the occasion to fill out more space in the flower room 

Its going to be raining frosty colas come September.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

I don't get it...

Same old bitching & crying from the same old members that cry about bitching & crying..

Why come post at such a bad place? For anyone that thinks this is a bad place..

If one always smells shit,you may need to check your shoes..


----------



## gwheels (May 24, 2019)

It could be the organic fertilizer....


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like dam, seems like it's just the same shit and different day over here, why so much negativity


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 24, 2019)

This shit is crazy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yep, and I have everyone of those screen shots. including personal messages, I have them bc I knew they were going to be deleted ahead of time! as I have said, it was done on purpose bc there was some things that I just wanted to know! and there wasn't any other way to find out, without actually fucking him over! and considering how much I've stood up for him in the past, I just really wanted to know! and I've found out everything I needed to know!


lol what? Putting clones up on strainly was the only way to find out if your wife was cheating on you or something? Cant imagine what else would be so damn important that you would risk the hit to your reputation.. 

What are you going to find out from putting clones up on strainly besides who wants the listed clones?


Or is it some oracle shit? Post a clone and get all your answers questioned?? Personally I would ask for the winning powerball numbers ftw


----------



## V256.420 (May 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, well this just isn't true, I was like third on the list, and I was also on the chuckers site the hour it started, I've messaged about the testers, and I've brought it up many times in the threads, even as of right now, I only have one pack of his gear, and that's thanks to heathen, bc he had one of his extra packs from his order sent to me instead. and that's the only reason I have a pack, if it wasn't for him, I still would not have gotten a single bean. so just saying, I'm not sure anyone that I know of received any packs for free from the original "tester" list.
> 
> I know he did hook up a lot of ppl with free packs that either paid money, or had issues with their order, and a lot of ppl just received extra free stuff just for the hell of it I guess. but the tester list, as far as I know, no one got anything from that! at least I didn't for a fact!
> 
> edit: apperently I was wrong, I'm told a bunch of ppl got their 3 packs, I guess some how I just missed the train. hell if I know...


Glad you edited your post at the end. I was gonna rip you a new asshole to replace your old used up one. To verify..you DID miss the train and no one gives a shit. GTFO Cornholio


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

Ive lost so much faith in humanity in the last couple years. We are all going to hell, just by association, lol.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 24, 2019)

Lol people. 
If somebody is gifted a cut, it is theirs to do with as they wish. Grow it. Sell it on strainly. whatever.


----------



## V256.420 (May 24, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Lol people.
> If somebody is gifted a cut, it is theirs to do with as they wish. Grow it. Sell it on strainly. whatever.


Or make fem seeds with 'em right amiright right


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Or make fem seeds with 'em right amiright right


Correct


----------



## DonBrennon (May 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive lost so much faith in humanity in the last couple years. We are all going to hell, just by association, lol.


It's why I only associate with dogs these days........................


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Lol people.
> If somebody is gifted a cut, it is theirs to do with as they wish. Grow it. Sell it on strainly. whatever.


I totally agree but in this case supposedly green gave his word he wouldnt sell or give any away.

Word is bond.

I simply won't take a cut if Im told what I can or cant do with it. All my friends and family will get any cut they want from me.


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 24, 2019)

Funny how the shoe changes it's fit, when it matches a suit...

Something isn't a gift, if it isn't 100% yours.

All the bitching before about Heisen's ethics in regards to "stealing" said genetics. But now that someone has been "gifted" a cut, and wants to make something from it, then it's sacrilege.

It's all seems pretty lame to someone who isn't involved.

Been browsing CP too. Pretty fucked someone's being called out as a snitch on a public forum, without evidence being shown. @18six50 was apparently the one who complained to paypal a few days ago. Now it's not 18six50, it's @Greenthumbs256.
How tf does anyone know, did paypal say?
As far as i know, paypal is all over that kind of shit. What else is going to happen with multiple gift transactions through paypal? Isn't this the reason no other seed supplier uses them?

Sorry 18six50 and Greenthumbs256 for mentioning you, couldn't help it. Someone gets accused of snitching they need to know, and the ones making the accusations need to prove it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 24, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Funny how the shoe changes it's fit, when it matches a suit...
> 
> Something isn't a gift, if it isn't 100% yours.
> 
> ...


Theres places using them without incident. I just ordered some and used PayPal. I'm pretty sure it was mentioned that the dude was threatened in PM but he didnt post any screenshots of the messages. I didnt see where anyone accused green of snitching. Where did you see that?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I totally agree but in this case supposedly green gave his word he wouldnt sell or give any away.
> 
> Word is bond.
> 
> I simply won't take a cut if Im told what I can or cant do with it. All my friends and family will get any cut they want from me.


Not sure how there could be an argument.. If someone gives you something on the condition you not give it out and you turn around and attempt to distribute the item for personal gain, you're a snake. I could see some grey area for giving a cut to family (close/close friend I suppose) member with good morals (who wont turn around and try to sell it.. see above snake comment) for safe keeping, but the person who tries to monetize off of the gift that was given with conditions is barely above a thief.

If you buy/trade a cut with no strings attached you should be able to do as you wish, but from my understanding this was not one of those situations.. part of showing appreciation for someone who looks out for you is to follow the conditions of the gift.. it's just basic respect/decency. it would be similar to not sending your part in a trade imo.


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 24, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Funny how the shoe changes it's fit, when it matches a suit...
> 
> Something isn't a gift, if it isn't 100% yours.
> 
> ...





Dats my bike punk said:


> Theres places using them without incident. I just ordered some and used PayPal. I'm pretty sure it was mentioned that the dude was threatened in PM but he didnt post any screenshots of the messages. I didnt see where anyone accused green of snitching. Where did you see that?


It's all good it was my bad. I came clean over there, and apologized.

I logged in here first this morning and saw the commotion involving Green. I've been tagging along at CP, and got things twisted. 

Apologies @Greenthumbs256, you weren't labelled a snitch.

@18six50 are you a snitch? Told paypal?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 24, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> It's all good it was my bad. I came clean over there, and apologized.
> 
> I logged in here first this morning and saw the commotion involving Green. I've been tagging along at CP, and got things twisted.
> 
> ...





18six50 said:


> For anyone who reads this:
> 
> I don't know who contacted paypal in regards to him but if you know who did, would you please let him know; that would be nice. Just so he stops blaming me at least, I don't need this stress. If you don't want to let him know directly then please tell someone else on here or at chuckers so they can spread the word that I didn't mess with his account.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 24, 2019)

Some heisenbeans bridezilla I ordered from greenpoint. No issues at all with ordering.


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not sure how there could be an argument.. If someone gives you something on the condition you not give it out and you turn around and attempt to distribute the item for personal gain, you're a snake. I could see some grey area for giving a cut to family (close/close friend I suppose) member with good morals (who wont turn around and try to sell it.. see above snake comment) for safe keeping, but the person who tries to monetize off of the gift that was given with conditions is barely above a thief.
> 
> If you buy/trade a cut with no strings attached you should be able to do as you wish, but from my understanding this was not one of those situations.. part of showing appreciation for someone who looks out for you is to follow the conditions of the gift.. it's just basic respect/decency. it would be similar to not sending your part in a trade imo.


Dude i can see that, i get it, I wouldn't personally accept it. That's all i'm gonna say about the matter, otherwise it's being petty.


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Funny how the shoe changes it's fit, when it matches a suit...
> 
> Something isn't a gift, if it isn't 100% yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks actually, I'd like people to know I didn't do it. I didn't contact Paypal, I'm not going to contact them and I didn't get any money back from them either. Heisen should know I didn't get any money back and he hasn't contacted me to apologize. I don't much care about the seeds or the money at this point. I'm not asking for any money back and in fact I didn't ask for money back in the first place, he offered it, then took back his offer after I asked for his address to ship them back. I think asking for the address probably freaked him out, he started calling me a nark after that and changed my profile picture on chucker's to a RAT. Nice touch, that one. And by the way, this started over a misunderstanding, that turned into a freak out before I had two seconds to sort anything out. By then he'd called me every name in the book. 



Once this is cleaned up and people know I didn't nark him out, them I'm really done with it and thanks again for helping out a bit in this regard. It's not a huge deal, but if I ever decide to post again under these names I'd prefer people not think I'm a nark. Accusing someone of being a nark was not something taken so lightly years ago. I guess with people hiding behind on-line names it's not a big deal to some, but it still matters to me. Maybe I shouldn't care, but honestly who wouldn't be at least annoyed by it?


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> It's all good it was my bad. I came clean over there, and apologized.
> 
> I logged in here first this morning and saw the commotion involving Green. I've been tagging along at CP, and got things twisted.
> 
> ...


I absolutely did not contact paypal. I didn't even ask him for money back, he offered it to me. Then he asked for MY paypal address, I gave it to him. Then He didn't see the first order so I gave him the date so he could look that up. Once he found both orders he then said he would give me the money back if I sent him the seeds. I immediately answered yes, he could have them back AND he could keep the money too if he was going to be such a so and so. At that point I was still under the impression that he was going to send me his address so I could send the seeds back. The next thing I know he's calling me a rat and I was blocked completely from chuckers. He's no longer offering my money back if I send the seeds back, so I'm stuck with them and I"m still not asking for my money back. 

He told me in an e-mail that his paypal went down at about three thirty in the morning and he blamed me personally for it and called me a rat, but at that point I was still under the impression that I was going to get my money back from him or at least that I was sending back the seeds and hoping to get my money back. Either way, I didn't contact paypal and I already told him twice that I would NOT contact them.

It would be really nice if whoever contacted them would come forward but my guess is that they are just one of who knows how many people that got ticked off when he admitted he wasn't actually doing any testing on his crosses. There were probably a bunch of people like me who bought them based on that promise and were ticked.

All I know is that I did not contact them and am not going to, I didn't get any money back either. I paid as a gift so I don't even know if a person could file a dispute after they sent money that way. Maybe but I don't really think so.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

This is not looking good..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not sure how there could be an argument.. If someone gives you something on the condition you not give it out and you turn around and attempt to distribute the item for personal gain, you're a snake. I could see some grey area for giving a cut to family (close/close friend I suppose) member with good morals (who wont turn around and try to sell it.. see above snake comment) for safe keeping, but the person who tries to monetize off of the gift that was given with conditions is barely above a thief.
> 
> If you buy/trade a cut with no strings attached you should be able to do as you wish, but from my understanding this was not one of those situations.. part of showing appreciation for someone who looks out for you is to follow the conditions of the gift.. it's just basic respect/decency. it would be similar to not sending your part in a trade imo.


Spot on bro.

My word and pride are worth more than a few bucks and I wish others thought the same.

If you give your word you gotta stand by it. Cheers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

Hard to say who would have snitch to paypal. Nowadays people will fuck over anyone for the smallest of misunderstandings, just look at IG.

People get the accounts reported for just growing certain people's shit.

The age of offense has been set upon us, lol.

I know Ive toned myself down a lot once I decided to send out testers and beans and whatnot. Last thing I want is someone throwing shade because Im a smart ass, lol.

I still get caught up in the shit here and there because it's hard to let a flake get the last word but gotta tell myself to look at the bigger picture. Look down the road not at the wall next to you.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Spot on bro.
> 
> My word and pride are worth more than a few bucks and I wish others thought the same.
> 
> If you give your word you gotta stand by it. Cheers!


Could not agree more my friend. I am fearful we are a dying bread though. Less than a hundred years ago a mans word was as good as cash. What is it worth today?


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 24, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I absolutely did not contact paypal. I didn't even ask him for money back, he offered it to me. Then he asked for MY paypal address, I gave it to him. Then He didn't see the first order so I gave him the date so he could look that up. Once he found both orders he then said he would give me the money back if I sent him the seeds. I immediately answered yes, he could have them back AND he could keep the money too if he was going to be such a so and so. At that point I was still under the impression that he was going to send me his address so I could send the seeds back. The next thing I know he's calling me a rat and I was blocked completely from chuckers. He's no longer offering my money back if I send the seeds back, so I'm stuck with them and I"m still not asking for my money back.
> 
> He told me in an e-mail that his paypal went down at about three thirty in the morning and he blamed me personally for it and called me a rat, but at that point I was still under the impression that I was going to get my money back from him or at least that I was sending back the seeds and hoping to get my money back. Either way, I didn't contact paypal and I already told him twice that I would NOT contact them.
> 
> ...


What was your screen name over there?

Tbh there's a screen name I'm now aware of, who definitely did cause trouble.

Just mention your screen name at CP, for the reason you state you'd like to clear your name.

Easy peasy


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Less than a hundred years ago a mans word was as good as cash. What is it worth today?


----------



## Werp (May 24, 2019)

It also could of been another breeder who ordered seeds just to cause him grief with paypal..


----------



## TerpyTyrone (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Some heisenbeans bridezilla I ordered from greenpoint. No issues at all with ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4338973


Man thats nice!?
How is it that far into flowering? I mean , didnt those beans just drop a couple months ago?
The express bridezilla?


----------



## HydroRed (May 25, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Man thats nice!?
> How is it that far into flowering? I mean , didnt those beans just drop a couple months ago?
> The express bridezilla?


Im glad someone else mentioned it, cuz I was thinking the same.


----------



## tommarijuana (May 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im glad someone else mentioned it, cuz I was thinking the same.


Nice catch guys,i was like myself


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 25, 2019)

I think Ol Heis may have sent out a few pre pre-release packs to amselect few of his cronies.Only logical situation I can come up with.
Put some out there for germ testing and to have some going long before any of us gets them.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Some heisenbeans bridezilla I ordered from greenpoint.





CoB_nUt said:


> I think Ol Heis may have sent out a few pre pre-release packs to amselect few of his cronies.Only logical situation I can come up with.
> Put some out there for germ testing and to have some going long before any of us gets them.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 25, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Man thats nice!?
> How is it that far into flowering? I mean , didnt those beans just drop a couple months ago?
> The express bridezilla?


That is 100 percent bridezilla, I got them straight from H as well as through GP


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 25, 2019)

I didn't go through the whole thread. First time visitor. About what I expected though. Is this really 70+ pages of arguing and not a fuckin single pic of a finished product? IF anyone has some picture 'cliff notes' let me know.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That is 100 percent bridezilla, I got them straight from H as well as through GP


So lets see some pics? I'm not saying it didn't happen.
It seems like one hell of a flower rate. 
I'm obviously nit,the only guy that is wondering?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (May 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I didn't go through the whole thread. First time visitor. About what I expected though. Is this really 70+ pages of arguing and not a fuckin single pic of a finished product? IF anyone has some picture 'cliff notes' let me know.


 
Ghost OG pre release. Contest winner beans they had a short veg time. Say 4 weeks, then put in flower 6 weeks ago.
Dirt / coco. I'm not saying in the fastest or bestest grower. But I know how long it takes to grow a photo from seed.


----------



## coreywebster (May 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I didn't go through the whole thread. First time visitor. About what I expected though. Is this really 70+ pages of arguing and not a fuckin single pic of a finished product? IF anyone has some picture 'cliff notes' let me know.


Yes it is.
Though plenty of pics should come rolling in, the bean drop was not long ago.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 25, 2019)

A gmoozy 3 weeks in. Gmo x adub I believe.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> A gmoozy 3 weeks in. Gmo x adub I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4339454


Fuck, I had those nabbed out of the cart twice today at a decent price, shouldn't be such a tight arse I suppose

That's some frost for 3 weeks


----------



## TerpyTyrone (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> A gmoozy 3 weeks in. Gmo x adub I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4339454


Wow!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (May 25, 2019)

I flipped around April 15


----------



## main cola (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> A gmoozy 3 weeks in. Gmo x adub I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4339454


That’s looking really nice man. Nice job with her so far


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

now you guys can run around saying I broke my word and I'm horrible person, bc now it is true! lol peace out


----------



## nc208 (May 25, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> juvenile drivel removed


It's hard to keep up these days. are you the crazy one who constantly flips out and has these outlandish reactions and then runs away crying saying they are done with the thread and wont be back? or was that a different greenthumbs?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

that's me, and I am done, right after I finish this


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 25, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Yes it is.
> Though plenty of pics should come rolling in, the bean drop was not long ago.


Ok makes more sense lol. Gees glad I quit reading when I did. GL everyone results.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 25, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Could not agree more my friend. I am fearful we are a dying bread though. Less than a hundred years ago a mans word was as good as cash. What is it worth today?


All I have in this world are my balls and my word.....


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 25, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> email me, [email protected] gmail


lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> All I have in this world are my balls and my word.....


I still got my nuts! lmfao, my names been dead!


----------



## Coalcat (May 25, 2019)

Yea you sound like a person I would love to give my address to.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Yea you sounds like a person I would love to give my address to you.


that's why you use a fake addy... duhh


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Yea you sound like a person I would love to give my address to.


let me guess you think this shit is going to show up with my real name, and real return addy on it huh, lmfao. find a friend that doesn't do anything illigal or wrong, make sure it cool and get it from him. if not then don't get shit, or get it from one the guys that I'm sending it too! tons of options don't be a dummy


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> alright, anyone else lol, I'll leave this open until monday, then ship out on tuesday! after that I'm closing all the accounts for good! my only request for this, is give out as many of them as you can, share it with friends, enemies or even Santa clause I really don't care!


Shit is not allowed here and you know this mannnn 

Take that shit to strainly.io..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

yea I know, I know the ban is coming, just tossing shit at the wall to see what sticks before the hammer comes down


----------



## Coalcat (May 25, 2019)

Dude you know you are nutty right? You are super tightly wound. Take up some meditation. (Or something that will give you a little balance) maybe message boards aren’t for you. It’s cool. It’s either fun...or it’s not, and you don’t seem like you are having fun.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Dude you know you are nutty right? You are super tightly wound. Take up some meditation. (Or something that will give you a little balance) maybe message boards aren’t for you. It’s cool. It’s either fun...or it’s not, and you don’t seem like you are having fun.


I've been having much more fun since I made that post here, but yeah your right, have had a really bad week man


----------



## Coalcat (May 25, 2019)

Yea man relax. It’s cool. Like water off a ducks back. Who cares about other people. When I feel bad I go look at my plants and think about what I’m gonna grow next.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

today has been great, and your right man, I just felt wronged, and my name is basically garbage now, soon I'll be banned, so doing this just made me feel better!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 25, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> alright, anyone else lol, I'll leave this open until monday, then ship out on tuesday! after that I'm closing all the accounts for good! my only request for this, is give out as many of them as you can, share it with friends, enemies or even Santa clause I really don't care!


I seen your list man. Looks pretty fake. It's like all big names and you have no street cred to even say any of those strains are legit. I'm gonna pass. Some of those look like clonify aka mainly award winning fake clones.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 25, 2019)

I thought the dude sells seeds? Does he sell clones also?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I seen your list man. Looks pretty fake. It's like all big names and you have no street cred to even say any of those strains are legit. I'm gonna pass. Some of those look like clonify aka mainly award winning fake clones.


to each their own! enough ppl have already agreed so no worries, his cuts will be spread around! that's all my goal was!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I thought the dude sells seeds? Does he sell clones also?


he did sell clones to some ppl


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I seen your list man. Looks pretty fake. It's like all big names and you have no street cred to even say any of those strains are legit. I'm gonna pass. Some of those look like clonify aka mainly award winning fake clones.


oh yea, here's my fake gg4!


----------



## durbanblue (May 26, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh yea, here's my fake gg4! View attachment 4339690 View attachment 4339691


Damn, wish I lived in the good old U S of A. Would be all over those.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

How is it that you guys are doing all this over clones/cuts that are available to all(in the US) & some international? At multiple clone/cut companies.


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

grown men acting like jilted school girls....good for some laughs anyways


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> How is it that you guys are doing all this over clones/cuts that are available to all(in the US) & some international? At multiple clone/cut companies.


its not everyone, its the one loose cannon. Someone was trying to help a newb out and it has exploded due to the one having a lack of attention from the masses, that's obvouis. Point to ponder, wonder the intentions of someone that has been hard collecting cuts and seeds from many many folks over a period of time, but isn't growing anything but one or two cuts? Kinda like the IG guys that collect freebie packs and others, then resale like they are their own or that person is a distributor for them, again, smells of a game of stroking one's own ego. JMHO. Just want it to be over, for real.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 26, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Dats my bike punk= Heisen


And that theory is based off what? Just a hunch. Heisen isn't allowed to have close friends here or something? The dude has his own forum. He could care less about coming here and arguing with the same ol cheeseheads.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> And that theory is based off what?


Your pics,your wording and your timing. Not to mention your quickness to call out those "fake" cuts thumbs is offering up.


Dats my bike punk said:


> He could care less about coming here and arguing with the same ol cheeseheads.


Absolutely false.You have a hard time not getting the last word in,Heisen.


----------



## DemonTrich (May 26, 2019)

Lol
Lol
Lol

I told ya this shit long time ago.
Hes a fraud like logic


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

there is supposed to be a thread on mainly selling fake clones....can someone find that thread?


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> there is supposed to be a thread on mainly selling fake clones....can someone find that thread?


Them kind of threads are not good,unless you personally get something from said person..
Due to the fact of false reports/sock accounts/hidden agendas/ hate......

I have gotten the best service from my main clone guy,100% every time I order..
This new one I'm trying,I'm already liking...but still got to get them through flower...
But I'm 100% they are good to go...

Look for guys that are relevant/ present on a platform that you trust.
Chat with them,see what vibes you get...
Ask around..

3 steps to becoming a clone buyer.


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

i was going to buy clones from him,but i pmd a couple customers asking about their experience with mainly and 2 days later he pmd me freaking out saying i was harassing his customers!!i told him i dont buy clones without looking into the seller...he finally apologized,but i didnt trust him after that...why would he freak out from me just asking experiences with mainely
sent up huge red flags


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Lol
> Lol
> Lol
> 
> ...


You told us heisen would give a dude a cut and then that dude would post those cuts up on strainly then lie about and then flip out and offer to give them to anyone?

Sounds very logic..al? Lol

No one is saying they got ripped off?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You told us heisen would give a dude a cut and then that dude would post those cuts up on strainly then lie about and then flip out and offer to give them to anyone?
> 
> Sounds very logic..al? Lol
> 
> No one is saying they got ripped off?


I read it from the beginning and was here scratching my head. I'm sure H has sent out over 2000 orders at least and it seems like everyone that did got what they ordered and than some. No hemp seeds or stolen money from what I'm seeing. 
Yeah the dude gets carried away and I tell him all the time to just stfu and move on but a crook or thief is definitely not one of em. I'll be watching to see if any thing like that takes place but I'm definitely not seeing anything like that. 
It seems not to long ago there was some shennanigans with another seed company that alot of people didnt get there orders. I'm trying to remember.


----------



## keyown1 (May 26, 2019)

Same ole shit. Just a different day. smdh


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 26, 2019)

I miss trolling newbtards with heisen.


----------



## gwheels (May 29, 2019)

I have a hoard now...Purple Cake and Space Gorilla showed up....Adub, Wedding dub, skeleton cookies and GMO cake are on the way, GG4, purple punch, walter white and dubstep are all in planters. 

The last order came in less than a week to Canada too. I think the customs people are finally chilling out on seeds.

Now i am tapping out on buying seeds until i grow out a bunch...I have about 3 years worth of seeds now..


----------



## Jeremius (May 31, 2019)

What's with all the middle School drama??? Where's the plant pics??


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 31, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> What's with all the middle School drama??? Where's the plant pics??


BBC s1 
 
Sunset Wedding


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> BBC s1
> View attachment 4343221
> Sunset Wedding
> View attachment 4343222


What veg light are you using Lubda?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> What veg light are you using Lubda?


600 w metal halide, T4’s for seedlings.


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 1, 2019)

Picked up the Dubstep (Star dawg x adub) and east coast star dawg (ecsd x stardawg).

how many seeds would you pop on June 1 for a 200 gallon pot of organic coco/soil? I want to maximize yield, but I don’t want to overgrow the pot and have nute/ph issues. . I’ve never popped seeds this late, just wondering how big they’ll get. Also have some seedlings sprouting their second nodes soon and some wedding cake clones that just woke up, so will have to figure that out as well.

Btw, I’m between 38-39 deg N on a sw slope, norcal sierras, very hot n dry, windy, irrigating with drip 2x day.

Thanks for any insight!

btw, Sorry for the dual post on another thread, but looking for some help ASAP...planting as we speak...


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Jun 1, 2019)

Ghost OG


----------



## quiescent (Jun 2, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Picked up the Dubstep (Star dawg x adub) and east coast star dawg (ecsd x stardawg).
> 
> how many seeds would you pop on June 1 for a 200 gallon pot of organic coco/soil? I want to maximize yield, but I don’t want to overgrow the pot and have nute/ph issues. . I’ve never popped seeds this late, just wondering how big they’ll get. Also have some seedlings sprouting their second nodes soon and some wedding cake clones that just woke up, so will have to figure that out as well.
> 
> ...


A 200 would be best suited for fewer plants started earlier, obviously. The dimensions of it really limits how many plants you can fit in there.

If possible I'd change course to several smaller pots. I think 10-15s would be plenty for a later season plant like the ecsd cross likely will be.

If you're strapped for cash or space or whatever else makes this the only way you have a season, you've got a couple of options. You could plant about 15-25 and grow conventionally with a screen over the top, much lower than you'd normally install them and a secondary one to support after the stretch, with great results.

I implore you to hear me out on what I would do. It's not going to be much harder but you're definitely going to be pushing a plant count limit with a great harvest.

Plant 12-16 in the center and stake em up with a 10 footer, let them grow into beanpoles. Plant another 20-24 around the edge and have them fill out a vertical screen, filling out until buds set in on their first couple clumps. Cut out a way for you to get in and maintain your inner plants.

Use your container shape to your advantage. A circle has way more area around it than over it and you'll be able to utilize both.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans Purple punch day 2 in flower...bubble bucket with megacrop.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 5, 2019)

A view of the tent. BBC s1 front left, WC x SS middle row, and Dulce Cherry Punch, from @genuity aka Chuckers Paradise, in the back row.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 5, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Heisenbeans Purple punch day 2 in flower...bubble bucket with megacrop.View attachment 4345500


Bangin fat indi leaves on that one,super healthy as well


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> A 200 would be best suited for fewer plants started earlier, obviously. The dimensions of it really limits how many plants you can fit in there.
> 
> If possible I'd change course to several smaller pots. I think 10-15s would be plenty for a later season plant like the ecsd cross likely will be.
> 
> ...


So, basically, you're suggesting shaping it like a nice round tree as if I had more time to grow out one plant in a 200 gallon. It's a good idea and that's what I was thinking, but I think the 30 or so plants in one pot might be a little much...that's less than 10 gallons per plant....hmmm. I would definitely try it if I had an unlimited plant count, but I was thinking more on the order of 3-10 seeds per pot, but it is getting pretty late. 

I've had some people tell me not to put more than 1 or 2 plants even in the 200 gallon, but I believe they are thinking about a more mature plant if transplanting around June 1 (as you alluded to). Interestingly, one friend told me he has seen the plants "fight for root space." Being June 6th now, I ended up already planting 3 wedding cake clones in the 200 gall and going to compare to a single WC clone in another separate 200 gall. I think I'm going to pop the heisenbeans in a smaller pot, as you suggested.

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## quiescent (Jun 6, 2019)

They don't fight for root space in a detrimental way, lol..... I've been throwing 25-50 plants in single smart pots for years. 

You're going to be giving these plants like a month and a half of veg. I'm sure 7 gallons of soil being fed with drippers is plenty of space for a short season plant.


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> They don't fight for root space in a detrimental way, lol..... I've been throwing 25-50 plants in single smart pots for years.
> 
> You're going to be giving these plants like a month and a half of veg. I'm sure 7 gallons of soil being fed with drippers is plenty of space for a short season plant.


OK, if you vouch for it, I'll give it a shot...thanks for holding firm when I'm being stubborn. As luck would have it, I don't think that single wedding cake clone is very happy in that 200 gallon anyway...could be leafhoppers or the heat, but the 3 WC's are doing well in a pot together...maybe its a sign the 200 gallons don't want to be too lonely.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 6, 2019)

Holy fuck people are posting pictures of plants.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 7, 2019)

Ghost Bastard


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ghost Bastard
> View attachment 4346627


Looks pretty solid


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 8, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Looks pretty solid


Super thick and chunky. OG smell where the other plant is coffee/chocolate.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 10, 2019)

What’s up with the chuckers forum


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What’s up with the chuckers forum


It is working on my iMac at home. Not showing the warning.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 18, 2019)

The purple punch gets giant and its finally setting some flowers, dubstep and GG4 are close to the same spot.
Purple Cake and Skeleton cookies are above ground...i will build a planter for these two on the weekend.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 18, 2019)

gwheels said:


> The purple punch gets giant and its finally setting some flowers, dubstep and GG4 are close to the same spot.
> Purple Cake and Skeleton cookies are above ground...i will build a planter for these two on the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4351599


Man those look nice


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 18, 2019)

BrideZilla after a morning bath, I topped it for a clone and it shot a whole bunch of new tops


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 18, 2019)

Any info on adub is it top of the line?


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 18, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Any info on adub is it top of the line?


Don't quote me,but i think bridezilla is one of his top strains.Adub..heisen said it will grind your ass ..i had to get a few crosses with that.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 19, 2019)

I am running Dubstep (Adub X Stardawg (CH CUT)) I will advise when we get some buds stacking...they went in the flower room this week.

I got Adub and Stardawg as well. I am finally limited by room in the flower room and that shit is full.  Christmas in August and after harvest I am running...
Adub
Stardawg Corey Cut
Space Gorilla

And Ace Banghi Haze.

2019 is going to be a stellar year..Thanks Heisen for the firebeans.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 19, 2019)

These plants are so healthy and awesome. Want to see pics? They over at that other forum


----------



## Dustjesus (Jun 20, 2019)

25 purple cakes looking nice!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 20, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> 25 purple cakes looking nice!View attachment 4352917


Is that a baby toy hanging?


----------



## Dustjesus (Jun 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Is that a baby toy hanging?


Yeah I hang it so they got something to play with before bedtime. Hey . I'm trying to work here . You don't see me at your job batting the cocks out of your mouth do ya??


----------



## Coalcat (Jun 20, 2019)

I have the same sensor push. It’s awesome.


----------



## Dustjesus (Jun 20, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I have the same sensor push. It’s awesome.


I love knowing humidity and canopy temps anywhere I am. Worth the money.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 21, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Yeah I hang it so they got something to play with before bedtime. Hey . I'm trying to work here . You don't see me at your job batting the cocks out of your mouth do ya??


Haha


----------



## gwheels (Jun 21, 2019)

The heisenbeans are ridiculous in their vigor and growth. Purple Punch stretch 100% in every direction. That and the GG4 are taking up about 9 square feet of my flower room.
Stem rubs are already stanky. In 6 weeks i should have some drying...or so.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans DUBSTEP. I have to get them in the flower room WAY faster than usual. These indicas stretch 100% and a bit. WTF

This would normally not be a problem but i have 5 strains i have not even tasted.

The GG4 and purple punch...2 plants take up a 3 x 3 tent space. 

Dubstep = (stardawg corey cut X Adub)

Color variations are light related (3k 3.5k 4k all over the place). These are the healthiest stankiest stem rub plants I have ever grown. Well done Heisen! these are monster beans!!!

1 is in a 25 litre (6 gallon) autopot and the other in a 15L (4 gallon)


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans Bridezillas and BBC


----------



## althor (Jun 24, 2019)

Kinda funny how the handful of posters who were trashing this guy from the very beginning are no longer to be seen... I guess questions have been answered.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2019)

althor said:


> Kinda funny how the handful of posters who were trashing this guy from the very beginning are no longer to be seen... I guess questions have been answered.


When haters got nothing to hate on, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

Perhaps let sleeping trolls sleep ?


----------



## gwheels (Jun 25, 2019)

HB Purple Punch in front and GG4 in back. These 2 plants are taking up 12 square feet (3 x 4 feet of space). GG4 is 38 inches and PP is 32 inches. They are at the end of the stretch and flower sites are set.
Currently the two systems are using TDS 900 Megacrop and Bud Explosion (18/2 grams per 5 gallons)


----------



## led1k (Jun 25, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> I love knowing humidity and canopy temps anywhere I am. Worth the money.


 I looked back a few posts and couldn’t find what type of sensor and push were talking about... Help please?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When haters got nothing to hate on, lol.


Please do not summon them lol...They have had their 70 pages...


----------



## gwheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I found the pic when i flipped that GG4 and purple punch...so it looked like this...and then i put it in 12-12 and it became ponderous...

This was how they looked June 5 when i put them in the flower room. So the stretch should be over or i have to figure something out. Indicas with more than 100% stretch


----------



## Dustjesus (Jun 25, 2019)

led1k said:


> I looked back a few posts and couldn’t find what type of sensor and push were talking about... Help please?


Put in Sensorpush on amazon. Need sensors and wifi gateway. Will tell you on your phone the humidity and temps of wherever the sensors are located. Has alarms to notify you if things leave a desired range.


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 26, 2019)

First time trying Heisenbeans here and my seedlings aren't looking right. It could totally be grower error, but none of my other plants have ever looked like this, wondering what's up...do stardawg crosses have funny leaves? First pic is representative of the healthy plants in my garden in the same soil and on the same drip schedule. The second pic is representative of all 6 sprouted beans of the 8 I germ'd (4 each of dubstep and east coast stardawg). I scoped them for broad/russet mites...nada. Anyone have any clue what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 26, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> First time trying Heisenbeans here and my seedlings aren't looking right. It could totally be grower error, but none of my other plants have ever looked like this, wondering what's up...do stardawg crosses have funny leaves? First pic is representative of the healthy plants in my garden in the same soil and on the same drip schedule. The second pic is representative of all 6 sprouted beans of the 8 I germ'd (4 each of dubstep and east coast stardawg). I scoped them for broad/russet mites...nada. Anyone have any clue what I'm doing wrong?


Looks to be in a very large amount of soil for a seedling.................and on a drip system?............are you sure the soil is drying out enough between waterings?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 26, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> First time trying Heisenbeans here and my seedlings aren't looking right. It could totally be grower error, but none of my other plants have ever looked like this, wondering what's up...do stardawg crosses have funny leaves? First pic is representative of the healthy plants in my garden in the same soil and on the same drip schedule. The second pic is representative of all 6 sprouted beans of the 8 I germ'd (4 each of dubstep and east coast stardawg). I scoped them for broad/russet mites...nada. Anyone have any clue what I'm doing wrong?


On the second pic, it looks as though the fans were coming out serrated as normal, then progressed to what they are now....which tells me it is likely an environmental thing over a genetics thing. I feel like if it were genetics, it woulda been like that from day 1?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> On the second pic, it looks as though the fans were coming out serrated as normal, then progressed to what they are now....which tells me it is likely an environmental thing over a genetics thing. I feel like if it were genetics, it woulda been like that from day 1?


I see issues on the first pic, but didn't want to say anything, maybe heat stress, some of those fingers flipped upside down, just looks stressed to me, even if a sat. Looks hot dirt, or hot air, or slight lockout or something, but Im no hydrored, lol. jmho


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback...



DonBrennon said:


> Looks to be in a very large amount of soil for a seedling.................and on a drip system?............are you sure the soil is drying out enough between waterings?


Yes, very large amount of soil (6 seedlings in 200 gallon), but its hot AF out here (been 100 degC everyday for couple weeks). Actually I think they had too little water before I finished the drip...I might have overcompensated once I hooked it up.



Bodyne said:


> I see issues on the first pic, but didn't want to say anything, maybe heat stress, some of those fingers flipped upside down, just looks stressed to me, even if a sat. Looks hot dirt, or hot air, or slight lockout or something, but Im no hydrored, lol. jmho


I think you're right about the hot dirt, and definitely about the hot air (not to mention the steam coming outta my ears). I was thinking about the lockout too, but none of my other plants look this bad...could be because these are just so young, they are more sensitive to the hot soil? I checked on my Hollyweed teens a little closer and they have just a touch of this rounding, but they're older by several weeks, so maybe its a hot soil/young plant problem.



HydroRed said:


> On the second pic, it looks as though the fans were coming out serrated as normal, then progressed to what they are now....which tells me it is likely an environmental thing over a genetics thing. I feel like if it were genetics, it woulda been like that from day 1?


I see what you're talking about..makes sense.


OK, so most likely not the genetics, but could be overwatering, heat stress, or hot soil...or some combination of.

Thanks for the help! Hoping to get these girls back into shape soon, so I can see them get all nasty in October...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 26, 2019)

A couple shots from the tent last night. I have 3 WC x SS and 1 BBC s1. The other plant is DPC from Chuckers Paradise.
 
BBC s1


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I see issues on the first pic, but didn't want to say anything, maybe heat stress, some of those fingers flipped upside down, just looks stressed to me, even if a sat. Looks hot dirt, or hot air, or slight lockout or something, but Im no hydrored, lol. jmho


Haaaa, Its all in the hair brother!


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 27, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Yes, very large amount of soil (6 seedlings in 200 gallon), but its hot AF out here (been *100 degC* everyday for couple weeks)...


I think you meant 100°F. 100°C (212°F) is the boiling point of water at sea level.


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 27, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I think you meant 100°F. 100°C (212°F) is the boiling point of water at sea level.


Lol Oh jeez, yes yes units units..

yes I meant farenheit, damn pollocks...

Thank allah you cleared that up...don’t want anyone thinking they can boil their girls!


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 28, 2019)

Tossed 10 wedding cake s1 into the bloom room some gg4s1s getting ready for the bloom room this is actually a black raz reveg I uploaded by mistake, fire tho.gg4 s1 I’ll come back & show em when they get juicy -out


----------



## main cola (Jun 29, 2019)

Sundae Driver x Purple Punch early flower


----------



## gwheels (Jun 30, 2019)

PP and GG4 are doing well. Stretch is over and now its buds all over the place.
Pic 1 GG4..
Pic 2 GG4 to the left (hydrofarm) purple punch to the right (bubble bucket). The bucket is all roots held together with a bit of water. 
Pic 3 GG4
Pic 4 Purple Punch

Both plants are fed with TDS 900 Megacrop (18g) and Bud Explosion (2G) per 5 gallon bottle which ends up PH 5.7 with RO water starting at 0.

I float that PH from 5.5 to 5.8 and keep it there (thanks for the headsup to Heisen)


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 30, 2019)

Got on that 70% off deal (from ages ago) Bought two packs and got a pack free.
Dude had to wait weeks for payment from me due to the two methods of payment i was trying to use giving me shit with verification, my fault though.

Anyhow someone else could of cancelled my order but he sat and waited on me and i got my beans last week.

So cheers big H for the good customer service and your extended patience.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jul 2, 2019)

Ghost bastard around 6 weeks since flip


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jul 2, 2019)

Wedding cake x sundae driver these plants are beast. Just got flipped.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 2, 2019)

gwheels said:


> View attachment 4357953 View attachment 4357954 View attachment 4357955 View attachment 4357956 PP and GG4 are doing well. Stretch is over and now its buds all over the place.
> Pic 1 GG4..
> Pic 2 GG4 to the left (hydrofarm) purple punch to the right (bubble bucket). The bucket is all roots held together with a bit of water.
> Pic 3 GG4
> ...


Seen a lot of S1's of the glue and rarely do any of them look as close to the cut as yours. I'd bet you got a winner there.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Seen a lot of S1's of the glue and rarely do any of them look as close to the cut as yours. I'd bet you got a winner there.


The fan leaves have trichs...and they went into the bloom room June 5 and started showing flowers about 2 weeks after that. It is going to be FIRE.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 2, 2019)

I have some Walter white and punch buggy in veg. How are everyone’s plants doing in flower? I’m not seeing a lot of hermie reports so looks like most of these crosses are pretty stable. Good to hear


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2019)

Cool story bro...


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 2, 2019)

MotherTrichome said:


> TBH.. who has the time to bash a low rate pollen chucker who doesnt understand separation of each strain is necessary to prevent random seeds of an incorrect lineage..
> 
> Besides.. Its been pretty clear that nothing in here is fire.. no one has picks of finished product.. and even if anyone had some GSC esque pics of it.. for all the Instagram dumb fucks out there to gawk at.. Its still not medicine nor fire as quoted for sale of said products, none of which can be garenteed..
> 
> ...


Heisen posted this on another forum as well as his IG. Pretty sure he is testing and selecting genetics at this stage in the game. It's a shame someone has nothing more to contribute than putting someone else down.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 3, 2019)

MotherTrichome said:


> TBH.. who has the time to bash a low rate pollen chucker who doesnt understand separation of each strain is necessary to prevent
> 
> Who has the time to tell an idiot and his cronies they are wrong when they are so deluded that they believe they are king and rule over all of man.
> 
> ...


Lets be serious...you were never going to buy seeds from him anyway. Chip meet shoulder.

Thanks for taking the time....

And for the record the FIRE takes about 10 weeks after you flip...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 3, 2019)

Ha,the sock puppet has a sock puppet.Diatribe much ? Welcome new member.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 3, 2019)

Well at least he's right with the false "God"..... that's something to bank on anyway.... pfft..... "Dear God, sorry to inform you...." XTC


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 3, 2019)

MotherTrichome said:


> TBH.. who has the time to bash a low rate pollen chucker who doesnt understand separation of each strain is necessary to prevent random seeds of an incorrect lineage..
> 
> Besides.. Its been pretty clear that nothing in here is fire.. no one has picks of finished product.. and even if anyone had some GSC esque pics of it.. for all the Instagram dumb fucks out there to gawk at.. Its still not medicine nor fire as quoted for sale of said products, none of which can be garenteed..
> 
> ...


sounds like somebody is butt hurt


----------



## gwheels (Jul 3, 2019)

I popped 2 purple cake and 2 space gorilla because room became available due to a sick Canuck seeds plant (autopot funk).

Room became available in the bloom room due to the cull. Bubble buckets and pots with coco 1 in each so i can see how she grows.

Exciting times ahead. and I have to still pop some stardawg and 3 others. 

The biggest problem I have with them is taming the growth. Good news is I have lots of space so grow....fill er up...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm prepping a couple BBC's and a couple of PP's for a stint outside..... they're only in Dutch/beto buckets...so not gonna be huge but should offer a good look see across the board. Depending on the end of season weather they may come inside for the end of flower. Time will tell. Also have 2 Cherry Fuckers, a Poon, and a Hurkle in the same set of plantings.....


----------



## SoLowDolo (Jul 3, 2019)

Wedding cake
   

Bridezilla


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 3, 2019)

SoLowDolo said:


> Wedding cake
> View attachment 4359758 View attachment 4359759 View attachment 4359760
> 
> Bridezilla
> View attachment 4359761 View attachment 4359762


The triangle kush really comes out in the top pic. Super frosty calyxs and leaves get triched up mid flower.


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 4, 2019)

Wedding cake s1
Starting to take off
I’ll come back & show em when they get juicy -out


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks like I missed the main part, but I never miss the irony................."TBH.. who has the time to bash a low rate pollen chucker"(followed by a long assed rant).....................because obviously, he did, lmfao.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Wedding cake x sundae driver these plants are beast. Just got flipped. View attachment 4358895


How are those doing for you? I flipped two as well but just had to cull 1 cuz of balls popping up. Second one also had a bunch but I picked them off and am watching closely, I would normally have tossed it as well but really wanted this cross to pull through. Threw a BBC s1 in its place and Adub will take others place probably. Hope you have better luck than me. Mine all started showing up about a week after flipping to 12/12 as soon as the female preflowers showed so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 5, 2019)

nc208 said:


> How are those doing for you? I flipped two as well but just had to cull 1 cuz of balls popping up. Second one also had a bunch but I picked them off and am watching closely, I would normally have tossed it as well but really wanted this cross to pull through. Threw a BBC s1 in its place and Adub will take others place probably. Hope you have better luck than me. Mine all started showing up about a week after flipping to 12/12 as soon as the female preflowers showed so I'm not sure what happened.


That’s not a good sign to have germ issues already I’m interested in the BBC keep us posted on how that turns out


----------



## quiescent (Jul 6, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> That’s not a good sign to have germ issues already I’m interested in the BBC keep us posted on how that turns out


folks flowering immature seed plants aren't data points imo


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> folks flowering immature seed plants aren't data points imo


 Already reporting Hermies back I’d say that’s a data point


----------



## quiescent (Jul 6, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Already reporting Hermies back I’d say that’s a data point


Data points from dudes cutting corners are about as useful as the review on ikea furniture put together with 3/4 of the hardware without glancing at the instructions.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 6, 2019)

GG4 day 32 of 12-12. Looking and smelling loud and awesome.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Data points from dudes cutting corners are about as useful as the review on ikea furniture put together with 3/4 of the hardware without glancing at the instructions.


I would have thought information from all forms of stress or mistakes would be useful information as long as it is honest information.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 6, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I would have thought information from all forms of stress or mistakes would be useful information as long as it is honest information.


I'm very adamant about a few things to minimize intersex after over a decade of growing mainly from seed. One of them is to not flower seed plants or clones from an immature part of the plant. The other is to not grow large plants indoors and keep the undercarriage tidy. 

I can't explain the why and how as well as some people here, so I won't attempt it. Suffice to say that you'll have way fewer intersex issues and you'll get a better idea of what that plant actually is from a growth standpoint. 

This is all to say that our buddy nick cage didn't do anything wrong, it's his prerogative to grow his plants however he pleases and report on his findings. I'm sure he's just trying to get to the end result asap, can't blame him at all. I don't have a grow going right now and I know my heisen packs are burning a hole in my minifridge. Maybe he'll help someone else determine that they should instead flower clones of said strains to not deal with the heart break of a seeded room or the need for extra attention to check the lowers.

I think that we, as growers, have a duty to give every seed we sow the best opportunity for success. This is not only for the reputation of the seed creators but also the future seed sowers. 

I run a business that anyone can review and almost anyone can afford to be a customer. I know firsthand the perils of having reviews of your work on display for everyone with an internet connection. 

I'll note that heisen is flowering out seed plants in his search for new parental materials and also had to pick balls off the lowers of a few plants. It's the nature of some of these genetics and it's generally avoidable. 

I know that H is aware of the risks but he's gotta be ahead of the seed makers that will surely be sifting through his work. Unfortunately the market moves so fast you've gotta be one step ahead of your potential competitors. 

This is totally my opinion on any grower in this situation and I'm sure NC knows it's not an attack on him or what he's doing/his methods. Incomplete data is incomplete data. I'm sure he'll harvest these plants with no more issues as many have before but not everyone that reads his first post is gonna read the post in 10 weeks that everything went swimmingly and it tastes like it smells without a cure.

Hopefully you can understand my point of view after the explanation.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm very adamant about a few things to minimize intersex after over a decade of growing mainly from seed. One of them is to not flower seed plants or clones from an immature part of the plant. The other is to not grow large plants indoors and keep the undercarriage tidy.
> 
> I can't explain the why and how as well as some people here, so I won't attempt it. Suffice to say that you'll have way fewer intersex issues and you'll get a better idea of what that plant actually is from a growth standpoint.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much spot on. I take no personal attacks or anything of the such cuz as Quiescent said it is not a thorough review. I posted no details of anything I had done nor did I even use the word hermie as others have jumped the gun. Balls can pop up for many reasons and it doesn't mean the plant hermed on its own and most are quick to assume it has to be the genetics, I mean who takes the blame on themselves right away?
I do flower my seeds and take a clone off it in veg to keep the genetics if I end up liking them. I clean up the lowers so Its usually the top 3 nodes left on only. I run a perpetual grow so every month I add 2 ladies in take 2 out so conditions are typically 82-85f and 40-45 rh%. I grow in pro-mix and use megacrop typically 600-700 ppm. 750 watts of vero 29 c's in a 4x4.

I want Heisens genetics to be good and am still running 1 of the wcxsd in hopes that it can move past it, these issues that could very well be done by MY actions. This is why I asked SpaceFarm how his ladies were doing to help see if he also had any issues.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bridezilla..Yes the turtle guards the zilla


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> folks flowering immature seed plants aren't data points imo


I read all your posts on this and while you are not wrong about the ways to avoid intersex traits, I still can't agree with your conclusion about what is and what isn't valuable data. 

If I had to guess, I'd say that at least half the people buying fem seeds, buy them with this in mind; They want to pop seeds; veg them for a couple/few weeks and flip them. Why? Because they are trying to stay under their plant limits and it's an easy and convenient way to do it. If they wanted to go through the entire process of plant selection, keeping mom plants etc, then they might as well stick with regular seeds because there is such a better selection of regs. It defeats the purpose of why many people buy fems in the first place, if you can't run them quickly. 

In other words people are buying them to do exactly what you say they shouldn't do, some of them know the risks but I'd bet that most of them have no idea at all. And not only that but like I said, they bought them thinking this was what they were to be used for. 

Furthermore, there are strains that do exceptionally well when started from seed, including strains that love to be started on 12/12. There are also fem seeds that can be flowered from immature seed plants without problems, so some people will really want to know which ones are safe(r) to run in their gardens. If every strain out there tossed balls easy then sure you would have a point, but we all know that some strains are more likely to do this than others. I like to avoid strains that toss balls easy, is that wrong? 

This doesn't mean that a plant that tosses balls easy should always be culled or that the beans are shit. As you said, there are a lot of things you can do to avoid intersex problems, but one way (many will argue the best) is to keep them out of your garden in the first place. Knowing if a plant tosses balls easily or not is important, especially for new growers buying fems who intend to flower them from young plants, which is probably the majority of people buying these seeds. 

It's almost as if you are saying; "Folks, don't buy these seeds and use them as you intended, because if you do, we will blame you for them having balls". 

And I'm not trying to be rude to you, I'm just telling it how I see it. Also, I do agree that the data is incomplete, it would be nice for people to know if there were light leaks or other stress, but even with the limited info, it's still good to know. Just as it was good info that you put out explaining how to avoid some of these issues. What I don't like is when people act as if it's not an issue that should be addressed, especially not when I know that so many people buy these just so they can run them as quick as they can. It really would be nice to know which strains are handling stress and which ones aren't. This is one, incomplete but useful, step in that direction. Hopefully more people will come forward with info on which strains are throwing balls easy and which ones are not. 

I'm also not trying to freak anyone out so they think they got shit beans, this is exactly what is to be expected from untested crosses especially from these high speed strains that we all know have some intersex traits in their background. You really do need to keep on eye on them closely and pay attention to them in a way that you don't with tried and true genetics, but that doesn't mean some of them aren't much better than others at handling stress. Some fems are better at handling stress than others, it's simply a fact and it's nice to know which ones are which. 

By the way, I gifted my heisenbeans to a local who is going to let me know if he finds any keepers, other than that I'm done with these seeds and over the drama too, and I do sincerely wish all of you guys growing them the best of luck. If I do keep posting, I'll try and keep it polite.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I read all your posts on this and while you are not wrong about the ways to avoid intersex traits, I still can't agree with your conclusion about what is and what isn't valuable data.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say that at least half the people buying fem seeds, buy them with this in mind; They want to pop seeds; veg them for a couple/few weeks and flip them. Why? Because they are trying to stay under their plant limits and it's an easy and convenient way to do it. If they wanted to go through the entire process of plant selection, keeping mom plants etc, then they might as well stick with regular seeds because there is such a better selection of regs. It defeats the purpose of why many people buy fems in the first place, if you can't run them quickly.
> 
> ...


1 person here said they had some early stage balls and all of a sudden this is a huge problem. Not to mention the thousands of seeds already sprouted with no reports of balls. Head over to some of the other breeder threads and read all the herm reports. People seriously suck.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> 1 person here said they had some early stage balls and all of a sudden this is a huge problem. Not to mention the thousands of seeds already sprouted with no reports of balls. Head over to some of the other breeder threads and read all the herm reports. People seriously suck.


Why do you want to start more drama Heisen? I read up and know this is your sock puppet account.

Nobody said there was a huge problem and I even said that I wished the people luck who are growing your seeds. If you don't want people to know which of your strains are more likely to hermie than others then you have a problem. Of all the people who should want to know which ones are having problems it should be YOU. That way you can fix whatever it is you are doing wrong or at least warn people that some strains are more likely to herm than others. 

There are responsible breeders who mark their packs with this info, you could be one of them and it would go a long way towards making you look more professional. Jumping in with sock puppet accounts and yacking to someone who you already insulted by calling them a rat isn't making you look better. Get back to work, fix your problems and get yourself in order. 

Act like a professional, be respectful to your customers and stop cutting corners, that's my advice. That and drop the stupid sock puppet act everyone here knows it's you.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> I read all your posts on this and while you are not wrong about the ways to avoid intersex traits, I still can't agree with your conclusion about what is and what isn't valuable data.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say that at least half the people buying fem seeds, buy them with this in mind; They want to pop seeds; veg them for a couple/few weeks and flip them. Why? Because they are trying to stay under their plant limits and it's an easy and convenient way to do it. If they wanted to go through the entire process of plant selection, keeping mom plants etc, then they might as well stick with regular seeds because there is such a better selection of regs. It defeats the purpose of why many people buy fems in the first place, if you can't run them quickly.


Oh, you mean the johnny come lately pussies that only grow because it's legal and follow the rules? Fuck em. They should be growing clones from their local sources. If you're illegal..... 








> In other words people are buying them to do exactly what you say they shouldn't do, some of them know the risks but I'd bet that most of them have no idea at all. And not only that but like I said, they bought them thinking this was what they were to be used for.
> 
> Furthermore, there are strains that do exceptionally well when started from seed, including strains that love to be started on 12/12. There are also fem seeds that can be flowered from immature seed plants without problems, so some people will really want to know which ones are safe(r) to run in their gardens. If every strain out there tossed balls easy then sure you would have a point, but we all know that some strains are more likely to do this than others. I like to avoid strains that toss balls easy, is that wrong?
> 
> ...


That's actually totally what I'm saying. They should stick to greenhouse/barney's farm type outfits or clones. If you want to have throw away seeds I hear Mephisto is breeding great autoflowers.

Here's their warning. If you want to treat your pot plants like a tomato, American genetics aren't for you. If you don't want to research and immerse yourself into anything, a magnificent obsession if you will, you should expect surprises and perpetual mediocrity.



> And I'm not trying to be rude to you, I'm just telling it how I see it. Also, I do agree that the data is incomplete, it would be nice for people to know if there were light leaks or other stress, but even with the limited info, it's still good to know. Just as it was good info that you put out explaining how to avoid some of these issues. What I don't like is when people act as if it's not an issue that should be addressed, especially not when I know that so many people buy these just so they can run them as quick as they can. It really would be nice to know which strains are handling stress and which ones aren't. This is one, incomplete but useful, step in that direction. Hopefully more people will come forward with info on which strains are throwing balls easy and which ones are not.


I agree with you on this but you also have people with a 9th grade level of intellect "derrr durr derrr~ heisen making hermie seeds" from this incomplete data.



> I'm also not trying to freak anyone out so they think they got shit beans, this is exactly what is to be expected from untested crosses especially from these high speed strains that we all know have some intersex traits in their background. You really do need to keep on eye on them closely and pay attention to them in a way that you don't with tried and true genetics, but that doesn't mean some of them aren't much better than others at handling stress. Some fems are better at handling stress than others, it's simply a fact and it's nice to know which ones are which.
> 
> By the way, I gifted my heisenbeans to a local who is going to let me know if he finds any keepers, other than that I'm done with these seeds and over the drama too, and I do sincerely wish all of you guys growing them the best of luck. If I do keep posting, I'll try and keep it polite.


Problem is there's haters out there doing what you're not intending to.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Oh, you mean the johnny come lately pussies that only grow because it's legal and follow the rules? Fuck em. They should be growing clones from their local sources. If you're illegal.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of that really changes a thing though does it? Most people are buying these to run them fast and hard and they buy fems because they are trying to keep it legal. There will be strains that work better for this class of grower than other strains, so why not encourage them to stick with less problematic strains of FEMS, they do exist, I know because I've grown them. 

I keep it legal, why? Because I have an adult disabled son and can't take any chances having him taken away from me. If that makes me a pussy then so be it. I think it makes me a man to takes care of my family first. And there ain't no clones for sale in my area. And again, the only really good reason to buy fems is so you don't have to have mothers, so you might as well just say, FUCK FEMS they are useless. 

I say fuck fems that herm easy they are useless, they defeat the purpose of having fems, so grow fems that don't herm easy, like many breeders actually manage to produce.

I do agree that autoflowers are better for guys who want to just toss in seeds and go, but again they are not that great for noobs, one little fuck up and they are not going to turn out right and again the selection sucks compared to even FEMS. So they are not the answer at least not yet. But I do know what does work and that's sticking with genetics from the pro's who have managed to produce first rate fems, they are out there and I'm not sure why you don't think they exist. Maybe I'm just lucky but honestly I have not had the herm problems that seem so prevalent around here.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> None of that really changes a thing though does it? Most people are buying these to run them fast and hard and they buy fems because they are trying to keep it legal. There will be strains that work better for this class of grower than other strains, so why not encourage them to stick with less problematic strains of FEMS, they do exist, I know because I've grown them.


I think you're making a bold assumption on how most people are planning to grow these, you might be right but neither one of us really knows. I believe totally stable strains exist but show me a chem, triangle kush, og, diesel hybrid that doesn't have a chance of showing these traits.



> I keep it legal, why? Because I have an adult disabled son and can't take any chances having him taken away from me. If that makes me a pussy then so be it. I think it makes me a man to takes care of my family first. And there ain't no clones for sale in my area. And again, the only really good reason to buy fems is so you don't have to have mothers, so you might as well just say, FUCK FEMS they are useless.


While I sympathize with your situation; as someone who's been doing it illegal for ages on a scale 99.9999% of people haven't even seen in person I know there's a difference between my peers and the rest of ya'll. Liken it to those who voluntarily served and saw/did some shit and the guys that stayed home. Nothing wrong with being the pussy that was smart enough to keep their seat on the couch, I'm one of em.

As far as clones go you could easily have them shipped to your door with the same amount of risk as you're taking acquiring seeds so I'm gonna have to strike that one down.


> I say fuck fems that herm easy they are useless, they defeat the purpose of having fems, so grow fems that don't herm easy, like many breeders actually manage to produce.
> 
> I do agree that autoflowers are better for guys who want to just toss in seeds and go, but again they are not that great for noobs, one little fuck up and they are not going to turn out right and again the selection sucks compared to even FEMS. So they are not the answer at least not yet. But I do know what does work and that's sticking with genetics from the pro's who have managed to produce first rate fems, they are out there and I'm not sure why you don't think they exist. Maybe I'm just lucky but honestly I have not had the herm problems that seem so prevalent around here.


Stable fem genetics exist, sure..... I never said they didn't. Tell me who is combining the same cuts heisen has that you haven't had any issues with and I'll skim a grand off the top and have it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think you're making a bold assumption on how most people are planning to grow these, you might be right but neither one of us really knows. I believe totally stable strains exist but show me a chem, triangle kush, og, diesel hybrid that doesn't have a chance of showing these traits.
> 
> While I sympathize with your situation; as someone who's been doing it illegal for ages on a scale 99.9999% of people haven't even seen in person I know there's a difference between my peers and the rest of ya'll. Liken it to those who voluntarily served and saw/did some shit and the guys that stayed home. Nothing wrong with being the pussy that was smart enough to keep their seat on the couch, I'm one of em.
> 
> ...


Like I said, this IS exactly what should be expected of crossing these types of strains but according to heisen none of his strains hermi lol, he's tested them all and knows his are stable, that's what he claims and that's what people buy them believing to be true. (That was actually the first argument I got into it with him about, he kept saying that none of his strains ever hermie, I told him that even if this was true that he can't cross them out and assume they will also be stable). And I'm just saying it would be nice to know which strains have the most problems so that in the future they can be avoided. You do agree that some of his strains will turn out to be more stable than others right? Wouldn't you like to know which ones have issues and which ones don't?

As for getting clones shipped? Not my cup of tea at all because they come with their own problems. They smell when shipped for one and I live in a tiny town where everyone knows everyone's business. Even though I'm legal I still prefer that the town doesn't know I grow. Furthermore, clones should be isolated from your garden and tested too, grown into mothers and cutting taken. So it still defeats the purpose of growing stable fems.

As for who has grown longer and more plants, you shouldn't assume to know anything about anyone, some of us don't talk about the stuff we did in the past. But you can be sure, considering that I've been growing for over 30 years, that it wasn't always legal for me either and honestly nothing anyone is doing today was as ballsy as the stuff I saw back in the day, so I'm not exactly impressed by anything I see the new generation doing. Not that my personal situation matters anyway, because new growers in states all across the nation will be growing these as their first attempts and they deserve better than to be sold seeds that will have problems.

If these seeds can't be grown out by noobs then that too would be a nice thing to know. Perhaps they should come with a warning; Warning these are not intended for noobs, grow at your own risk! But then again, maybe that's why people should report in when they have problems, so that noobs who show up wondering what the hell happened can figure it out. That's also why it was nice of you to include the long statement on how to avoid some of the problems, they will get to read that as well.

Have a good one and good luck to everyone growing these beans, I really do wish all of you luck and hope you all find some fire.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Like I said, this IS exactly what should be expected of crossing these types of strains but according to heisen none of his strains hermi lol, he's tested them all and knows his are stable, that's what he claims and that's what people buy them believing to be true. (That was actually the first argument I got into it with him about, he kept saying that none of his strains ever hermie, I told him that even if this was true that he can't cross them out and assume they will also be stable). And I'm just saying it would be nice to know which strains have the most problems so that in the future they can be avoided. You do agree that some of his strains will turn out to be more stable than others right? Wouldn't you like to know which ones have issues and which ones don't?
> 
> As for getting clones shipped? Not my cup of tea at all because they come with their own problems. They smell when shipped for one and I live in a tiny town where everyone knows everyone's business. Even though I'm legal I still prefer that the town doesn't know I grow. Furthermore, clones should be isolated from your garden and tested too, grown into mothers and cutting taken. So it still defeats the purpose of growing stable fems.
> 
> ...


You really are just adding alot to the story and making up shit as you go. If you want people to listen to you, dont make up so much crap man. I got about 2 sentences in and had to turn the channel.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> As for who has grown longer and more plants, you shouldn't assume to know anything about anyone, some of us don't talk about the stuff we did in the past. But you can be sure, considering that I've been growing for over 30 years, that it wasn't always legal for me either and honestly nothing anyone is doing today was as ballsy as the stuff I saw back in the day, so I'm not exactly impressed by anything I see the new generation doing.


I made no assumptions about your own past. Plenty of people doing bigger things than me for sure. 

I'm in the state of Indiana, just tore down a grow in a crowded industrial park that had the electric meter spinning like a top at over 25kwh with over 300 unique plants going at any time, duplicates of most. I'm sorry but I'm correct in saying that my peer group is infinitesimally small. 

Also, had ecsd mailed to me years ago... didn't stink up the office it was delivered to so I dunno what you're getting that's more odorous than that. Plenty of legit guys on strainly right now. A buddy just went wild, everything A+ as far as needing quarantined goes. 

You seem like someone that comes up with more reasons not to do shit than reasons why you could. Upgrade your thought process, you'll be happier for it in the end.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I made no assumptions about your own past. Plenty of people doing bigger things than me for sure.
> 
> I'm in the state of Indiana, just tore down a grow in a crowded industrial park that had the electric meter spinning like a top at over 25kwh with over 300 unique plants going at any time, duplicates of most. I'm sorry but I'm correct in saying that my peer group is infinitesimally small.
> 
> ...


It's nice to know you had a good experience with strainly and I'm sure for many people it's a great solution for them personally. For me it's not what I was looking for, is that cool? Or do I have to like the stuff you do? Seriously, work with me here man, I'm trying to be cool with you. I didn't put you down once, I just said why I don't do the clone thing right now, I have my reasons you have yours. 

And you think that clones don't stink up post offices, talk to some postal employees, lol. I know a bunch of guys who I served with who now deliver mail, you would not believe the stories I hear about the stupid ways things get sent. So I have my reasons why I don't get clones. Furthermore, I got offered all of the clones from Jessielovestogrow and I turned him down, ask him if you don't believe me. I could have had all his strains in clone shipped to me for free and didn't want them. So I'm not exactly the person who is desperate for genetics either, lol. 

I was talking about the millions of people who are new and who are going to be his customers. He would want them to come back too as customers wouldn't he? Maybe giving them fair warning about there chances of getting balls might turn them into repeat customers, getting blindsided with seeds won't, that's for sure. 

"You seem like someone that comes up with more reasons not to do shit than reasons why you could." Don't make assumptions about people you don't know and I won't make stupid assumptions about you. I'm not running his gear because life is short and I have only so many crops left to grow, I don't have time for growing stuff that I'm not into, not with so many alternatives out there. 

As I said, good luck to you guys and I hope you find some fire.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> according to heisen none of his strains hermi lol, he's tested them all and knows his are stable, that's what he claims and that's what people buy them believing to be true.


I've bought some, and that's not what I believed to be true. I follow along pretty closely, and am pretty sure he's never claimed what you posted there. But if you have quotes you can post, I'm open to being corrected.


----------



## althor (Jul 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've bought some, and that's not what I believed to be true. I follow along pretty closely, and am pretty sure he's never claimed what you posted there. But if you have quotes you can post, I'm open to being corrected.


 If I ever saw a breeder say none of his strains hermied I wouldnt believe him anyway. I could believe "unlikely to hermie" but won't hermie is a really hard thing to say.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You really are just adding alot to the story and making up shit as you go. If you want people to listen to you, dont make up so much crap man. I got about 2 sentences in and had to turn the channel.


Stop trolling and start testing.


Amos Otis said:


> I've bought some, and that's not what I believed to be true. I follow along pretty closely, and am pretty sure he's never claimed what you posted there. But if you have quotes you can post, I'm open to being corrected.


Do you really want me to rehash everything he said over at chuckers about how he tests his strains and he couldn't get them to hermie if he tried? I'm banned from Chuckers but I can tell you what he said to me in one of our last conversations before he banned me. 

He said he was having trouble getting pollen from a strain using silver, I asked him if he had tried rodelization, he said, that was for losers and that it wouldn't work with his strains because his strains don't hermie, he tested them and knows they won't. He also stated that ALL his seeds were going to be tested, that statement was still up at chuckers when I spent $200 on seeds, that I later found out were not tested at all and that in fact he was selling strains that had never even been grown out, let alone tested. 

I could go on and provide more examples if you really want me to clog up this thread but why not just let it go? I didn't come back here to get into it, I simply thought it was nice to know if any problems are popping up. I'd like to be able to give my buddy a heads up if any of these crosses really suck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Do you really want me to rehash everything he said over at chuckers about how he tests his strains and he couldn't get them to hermie if he tried?


All I asked was for you to back up what you posted with quotes.



18six50 said:


> I could go on and provide more examples if you really want me to clog up this thread but why not just let it go?


"let it go"? Dude...lol. I posted once; this reply makes twice, essentially asking you to back up your statements that I quoted. 

Your hearsay w/o proof hardly qualifies as "examples" of anything. I'm still open to being corrected, but your remembrances are just that unless you provide quotes. You won't bother me a bit if you "clog up this thread" with all the real examples you may have. 



althor said:


> If I ever saw a breeder say none of his strains hermied I wouldnt believe him anyway. I could believe "unlikely to hermie" but won't hermie is a really hard thing to say.


I know, right?


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> All I asked was for you to back up what you posted with quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL whatever, man, you have fun.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Stop trolling and start testing.
> 
> 
> Do you really want me to rehash everything he said over at chuckers about how he tests his strains and he couldn't get them to hermie if he tried? I'm banned from Chuckers but I can tell you what he said to me in one of our last conversations before he banned me.
> ...


Your a liar and you was banned from chuckers for threatening heisen in PM reporting him to PayPal. Than later that day heisens PayPal was closed down. All that because you was banned from the thread. You was never banned from the forum. I have the proof in PM that you made threats in PM. Heisen showed me everything you did. I'll komakazie this name to post what you said. Than you came here with a new name to trash him. It's the truth and you know it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> All I asked was for you to back up what you posted with quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will never let it go. This guy was cut deep.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> LOL I was more than happy to drop it until I realized that you were the sock puppet who was egging me on. And don't you have something better to do than run around trolling while pretending to not be yourself?
> 
> Don't you know how unprofessional that looks to anyone reading this stuff? You come here with your sock puppet trying to shut down anyone who suggests that your seeds are less than perfect and just end up looking terrible in the process. Just give it up and go grow your plants already.
> 
> You are sitting here engaged in an open fraud, pretending to be someone else and you think this makes you look better, honestly? It doesn't matter what you say with your stupid sock puppet account, every single word of it is a fraud, because you are not even willing to be honest about who you are.


Could you please offer one shred of evidence that supports that claim. I already posted a picture proving that I am not heisen. Can you please prove something different other than hear say and you wishing I was him so bad to give you the attention. I can assure you he has way better shit to do. Your long rants make you look more and more like the rat he said you was.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Could you please offer one shred of evidence that supports that claim. I already posted a picture proving that I am not heisen. Can you please prove something different other than hear say and you wishing I was him so bad to give you the attention. I can assure you he has way better shit to do. Your long rants make you look more and more like the rat he said you was.


Dude, having your wife or some girlfriend post a pic of her fingernails doesn't prove anything. In fact that might have been the lamest attempt ever to prove anything. Who couldn't get their wife to post a pic of their hands? LOL Like I said, you are a joke. 

Posting pics from the inside of your own garden and then telling everyone here right now that you have full access to Heisens/your own personal PM pretty much says it all. You busted yourself out and once again can't man up and admit you are wrong. 

And one more time, I didn't fuck with your paypal and you know it, so stop lying about it. I don't doubt that you thought I might have, but by now you should know I didn't do it because you still have my money. I never contacted them and you know that I told you three times that I wouldn't. 

You won't even be honest about this being a sock puppet and you think people will trust you enough to breed their medicine? Well some might, but I bet that number goes down the longer you stick around play acting with your sock puppet.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Dude, having your wife or some girlfriend post a pic of her fingernails doesn't prove anything. In fact that might have been the lamest attempt ever to prove anything. Who couldn't get their wife to post a pic of their hands? LOL Like I said, you are a joke.
> 
> Posting pics from the inside of your own garden and then telling everyone here right now that you have full access to Heisens/your own personal PM pretty much says it all. You busted yourself out and once again can't man up and admit you are wrong.
> 
> ...


But what you are saying does NOT prove anything whatsoever. You are making assumptions. I could say you was Donald Trump but again IM asking YOU to prove what you are saying.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> But what you are saying does NOT prove anything whatsoever. You are making assumptions. I could say you was Donald Trump but again IM asking YOU to prove what you are saying.


Whatever man, who else would have full access to his PM and his Garden and who else would be here who knows exactly what was said between the two of us. Nobody else, it's you obviously and anyone who has read your comments before knows that this is exactly how you write and how you roll. It's really pathetic man, I mean just really really super lambo move.

Just go grow your plants and do your thing, stop playing games and be professional. When reports roll in that there are problems be ready to fix them some other way than blaming your customers. Be the stand up guy you pretend to be, for that matter man up and send me the money you owe me. LOL That's not going to happen either I know so I'm just kidding, but whatever. They went to a needy guy and I hope they are not as fucked up as I'm now afraid they might be.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

How do you know I'm not heisens wife dummy? Also how do you k now I'm not the one that banned you? Does The Governor riing any bells? 
You called PayPal and wanted to get your money back. You went missing for a week and than you came back from out of the blue on a rant and rave. This is also a fact. That same day at 630 PM H got an email from PayPal saying it was shut down. Someone called and complained to get there money back that they had sent money as a gift. You might not have done it on purpose but it was your fault. You made threats in PM about doing it and said if H didnt give you a refund you was going to call PayPal But you already did and they told you it was out of there hands. You are a piece of garbage. You was reply banned and took it to whole new levels. You recieved everything you paid for and than some. 
You got your feelings hurt. Took your ball home and got people's accounts locked. I'm done with you and you can go on ignore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> LOL whatever, man, you have fun.


Well, see, that's just what I was expecting.


----------



## main cola (Jul 7, 2019)

Sundae Driver x Purple Punch #1
Sundae Driver x Purple Punch #2 She’s farther along


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> He's sitting here with a fucking sock puppet account perpetuating a fraud and you attack anyone who shows up who doesn't kiss his ass. That's shady too or it sure as hell comes off that way. I mean seriously who sticks up for a sock puppet and why would you want to drag your reputation down in the process?


 Now I remember you - another new account? As I said in the first reply to you - I follow closely, and I don't recall seeing the man say what you said he did. Asking you for proof would actually be doing you a favor....if you had any you could produce.

I said I was willing to be convinced. So glad you survived that vicious attack.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Now I remember you - another new account? As I said in the first reply to you - I follow closely, and I don't recall seeing the man say what you said he did. Asking you for proof would actually be doing you a favor....if you had any you could produce.
> 
> I said I was willing to be convinced. So glad you survived that vicious attack.


 It's not a new account it's the same one and the only one I have ever had here. Do you guys all do this stupid sock puppet crap or what? I don't do sock puppets like your buddy and I believed you the last time that you were not just piling on, I don't buy it any more. You are defending a guy who is in this thread with a sock puppet and you are piling on to someone you don't know anything about. I asked you to just drop it and you continue so it's on you. 

Stick up for that fraud if you want but don't pretend like you are just trying to help out by piling on and suggesting I am the one with a sock puppet account when it's your buddy with one. Be honest enough to call him out while you are here and maybe I'll change my mind. But you didn't do that, instead you are acting like it's me with a new account. This is the only account I have ever signed up for here and the only other pot forum I have ever been on was Chuckers. I told you that before as well. 

But whatever man, stick up for your sock puppet buddy.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> It's not a new account it's the same one and the only one I have ever had here. Do you guys all do this stupid sock puppet crap or what? I don't do sock puppets like your buddy and I believed you the last time that you were not just piling on, I don't buy it any more. You are defending a guy who is in this thread with a sock puppet and you are piling on to someone you don't know anything about. I asked you to just drop it and you continue so it's on you.
> 
> Stick up for that fraud if you want but don't pretend like you are just trying to help out by piling on and suggesting I am the one with a sock puppet account when it's your buddy with one. Be honest enough to call him out while you are here and maybe I'll change my mind. But you didn't do that, instead you are acting like it's me with a new account. This is the only account I have ever signed up for here and the only other pot forum I have ever been on was Chuckers. I told you that before as well.
> 
> But whatever man, stick up for your sock puppet buddy.


Answer this one question. Do you admit or deny that your screen name was PosenOS2.0 ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't post much anymore,but Ol' Heis never stated he tested the seeds.I mean how could he? Edit* he did germ tests on the seeds.
He did state he stress tested the cuts he used to make the seeds.If any popped sacs,they weren't used.
When two elites are knocked together shit is bound to happen.There's lineages at play here.Greatgrandpops and moms,Grandpops & Moms, Mother and father,all these genetics and their respective traits are in these beans somewhere.

A logical and reasonable mind would know these aren't "stable" or worked lines.
Is it plausible to think there is a possibility some recessive traits or even some undesirable traits maybe unlocked in these crossings? <<<<<<rhetorical.
Most elite cuts came about by happenstance from my limited reasearch and reading.


----------



## Tlarss (Jul 7, 2019)

It’s wild how much shit one disgruntled customer can cause.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Well how many people did you accuse of jacking up your paypal account. LOL You can't keep track of all of us? And what you gonna do now, post the PM's? I said you can go for it, just post all of them or don't post any of them, that's the deal. It will prove you are the sock puppet and I'd like everyone to know that too. The only thing else I ask is that you leave my contact info out I don't want you posting that, but if you want to post the whole exchange go for and I'll post the entire e-mail thread you sent me.
> 
> If you think that's going to make you look more professional you are more nuts than I thought, but go for it. In fact all of this is just making you look worse and worse by the second. Fucking with a guy you took for $200 and that you won't send the money back to is bogus as it gets.
> 
> ...


You answered the question. Were done here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

18six50 said:


> At the top of the Chuckers site he had this entire statement about how he was testing everything. That statement was still up when I bought my seeds. That's simply a fact, that statement wasn't taken down until someone else came along and bitched about it.
> 
> And yes I know that it's reasonable to assume some of these crosses will have problems, that's the exact argument I was having with him when he blocked me from his chuckers thread. He got pissed off because I stated pretty much what you just said. That's how this all got started. I told him that crossing crosses could create problems and he blew up with his stupid ass "opinions" crap so I had enough and told him off.


Your like a month old. You have no clue the history H has around these forums. People in the know are reading your post in complete amusement.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> It’s wild how much shit one disgruntled customer can cause.


The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 7, 2019)

This


18six50 said:


> At the top of the Chuckers site he had this entire statement about how he was testing everything. That statement was still up when I bought my seeds. That's simply a fact, that statement wasn't taken down until someone else came along and bitched about it.
> 
> And yes I know that it's reasonable to assume some of these crosses will have problems, that's the exact argument I was having with him when he blocked me from his chuckers thread. He got pissed off because I stated pretty much what you just said. That's how this all got started. I told him that crossing crosses could create problems and he blew up with his stupid ass "opinions" crap so I had enough and told him off.


I did not know.....about.The Chucker's site thingamajig. If he did say he tested the SEEDS, which I am assuming "everything" is all inclusive,I stand corrected.That isn't what I interpreted from his actual posts,before the Chucker's site was even up and running.
There is a history here of sorts.Due diligence on your behalf would've answered all of your concerns before purchase.Granted,you may have not been here to know,and the thread is now locked iirc.I see your point,IF you got it from the horse's mouth.

PS. My previous posts was to everyone,I wasn't singling you out.Just so happens I jumped in the mix at the time.

Lol....it's crazy...my daughter just shitted.Guess that's my clue. Divine intervention? G'night folks.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> It’s wild how much shit one disgruntled customer can cause.


 If he hadn't called me a rat/nark or even if he hadn't set up the sock puppet account to keep trolling me, this wouldn't be happening. But you are right, one pissed off customer can make a lot of noise especially one who has every reason to be mad. It's not the seeds it's the fact that he continues to slander me. I didn't say a word to paypal and he keeps lying about it. 

Back in the day calling someone a nark was actually a big deal, a lot bigger deal that being an unhappy customer.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ummm want me to send you some money, I got plenty in my wallet. I normally use it to buy hamburgers so I can eat but if you want some hey maybe you can get some hamburgers too..Sometimes I buy seeds, a lot of times it grows into crappy duds, but when I wake up the next morning I still have my coffee to drink and my hamburgers to eat, sometimes I even put cheese on it


----------



## klx (Jul 7, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> View attachment 4361830 Ummm want me to send you some money, I got plenty in my wallet. I normally use it to buy hamburgers so I can eat but if you want some hey maybe you can get some hamburgers too..Sometimes I buy seeds, a lot of times it grows into crappy duds, but when I wake up the next morning I still have my coffee to drink and my hamburgers to eat, sometimes I even put cheese on it


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> Sundae Driver x Purple Punch #1View attachment 4361767
> Sundae Driver x Purple Punch #2 She’s farther along View attachment 4361768


Looking great man. I see alot of resemblance to the sundae cut on second pic. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your like a month old. You have no clue the history H has around these forums. People in the know are reading your post in complete amusement.


Karma coming for you I see


----------



## boybelue (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn! The drama continues over here


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

18six50 said:


> If he hadn't called me a rat/nark or even if he hadn't set up the sock puppet account to keep trolling me, this wouldn't be happening. But you are right, one pissed off customer can make a lot of noise especially one who has every reason to be mad. It's not the seeds it's the fact that he continues to slander me. I didn't say a word to paypal and he keeps lying about it.
> 
> Back in the day calling someone a nark was actually a big deal, a lot bigger deal that being an unhappy customer.


is that anything like Chunky insinuating that his personal info is not in safe hands? LMFAO. Nobody cares if you have a reason to be mad or not at this point over one pack of seeds you think had some sort of GARNTE. It's only slander if you can prove its not true, lol, sorry bubs. We all believe you did say something to paypal, so sorry bout that, but the timing of your crying, etc. just smells. And you keep mentioning fraud and slander like you are an internet atty or at least slept at a Holiday Inn last nite. Gettin kinda funny, gettin kinda Kentucky, LMFAO


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 8, 2019)

In all honesty it could have been lots of diff people that went to PayPal with that shit...he isn’t the only one H has pissed off.

For some reason I believe the guy...I mean why else make such a big deal out of this? Like he said, being called a narc isn’t something you just throw around with certain individuals/trades. If he was trying to shut it down, why not be bragging about it?

Either way this is getting to be stupid AF...


----------



## main cola (Jul 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Looking great man. I see alot of resemblance to the sundae cut on second pic. Keep us posted!


Thank you sir. I’m loving the way she smells 
It’s hard for me to describe. The best I can come up with is Blueberry Pop-tarts?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> In all honesty it could have been lots of diff people that went to PayPal with that shit...he isn’t the only one H has pissed off.
> 
> For some reason I believe the guy...I mean why else make such a big deal out of this? Like he said, being called a narc isn’t something you just throw around with certain individuals/trades. If he was trying to shut it down, why not be bragging about it?
> 
> Either way this is getting to be stupid AF...


yep, yet he keeps on and keeps on and I for one do not believe him. I think he's a youngster that got pissed over a pack o beans, easy AF to report to Paypal, all it takes in once. He's making such a big deal cause he can't get over it. lol, that's the mindset of the youngsters, instant self gratification or else. We are seeing or else. He's just mouthin to hear his own mouth, Ive met plenty like him. LOL. He don't want to brag cause then folks would know for sure he's a chickenshit not to be messed with, that's pretty obvious man. You want to feel sorry for him, so be it, but not everyone is naive and gullible in their old age, lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> In all honesty it could have been lots of diff people that went to PayPal with that shit...he isn’t the only one H has pissed off.
> 
> For some reason I believe the guy...I mean why else make such a big deal out of this? Like he said, being called a narc isn’t something you just throw around with certain individuals/trades. If he was trying to shut it down, why not be bragging about it?
> 
> Either way this is getting to be stupid AF...


Best statement in this thread....


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2019)

And without paperwork on said (snitch/nark?) Then the folks saying such should just shut up...

Maybe dumbass custies put to much information in the PayPal payment.

How hard is it to just let the genetics speak for themselves...


----------



## althor (Jul 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> And without paperwork on said (snitch/nark?) Then the folks saying such should just shut up...
> 
> Maybe dumbass custies put to much information in the PayPal payment.
> 
> How hard is it to just let the genetics speak for themselves...


 At some point many years ago on this site (and I forgot the subject or reason) I said something like...
"I have smoked pot with just about every type of person you can come up with... doctors, lawyers, engineers, professional athletes, hell, I have even smoked pot with policemen." some asshole on this site quoted the "I have even smoked pot with policemen" put it in his signature saying WATCH OUT EVERYONE ALTHOR IS A NARC.

So yeah, if you are going to call someone a narc or snitch, I want to see some legit evidence and not just some asshole saying it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> And without paperwork on said (snitch/nark?) Then the folks saying such should just shut up...
> 
> Maybe dumbass custies put to much information in the PayPal payment.
> 
> How hard is it to just let the genetics speak for themselves...


nobody is givin him any time, lol. We got flowering plants, but fuck, they ain't finished yet. Yea, that nark thing is wore out on the internet, its the first thing that usually gets mouthed when someone gets upset, like Chunky insinuating that Heisen may be a security risk with his personal info, lmfao. Didn't comment on that lil tidbit, did we? lol Let the people that want the shit git it, let the people that don't, dont' get it. And when the plants flower out, we'll see how they actually turn out. Jeez o pete.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> How hard is it to just let the genetics speak for themselves...


When were they arguing about genetics?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 8, 2019)

althor said:


> At some point many years ago on this site (and I forgot the subject or reason) I said something like...
> "I have smoked pot with just about every type of person you can come up with... doctors, lawyers, engineers, professional athletes, hell, I have even smoked pot with policemen." some asshole on this site quoted the "I have even smoked pot with policemen" put it in his signature saying WATCH OUT EVERYONE ALTHOR IS A NARC.
> 
> So yeah, if you are going to call someone a narc or snitch, I want to see some legit evidence and not just some asshole saying it.


Heisen posted the whole thing over on the other forum for everyone to see.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> nobody is givin him any time, lol. We got flowering plants, but fuck, they ain't finished yet. Yea, that nark thing is wore out on the internet, its the first thing that usually gets mouthed when someone gets upset, like Chunky insinuating that Heisen may be a security risk with his personal info, lmfao. Didn't comment on that lil tidbit, did we? lol Let the people that want the shit git it, let the people that don't, dont' get it. And when the plants flower out, we'll see how they actually turn out. Jeez o pete.


Most people "claim" they use safe addy... 
He says the same about Greenpoint.. & that glitch city website.
A few members say slick shit,can not & should not comment on everything..



Amos Otis said:


> When were they arguing about genetics?


It all started with balls....
Good balls or bad... it all started over balls


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

plain as day, dude wanted his money back from paypal and when asked for what, he got his beans, all hell broke loose with paypal, now Im not a PI now, although I used to be one, but it sure isn't a stretch to see one guy get so bent on one pack of seeds, then see dude isn't gonna refund him, he reported it to paypal. Of all the other transactions that went on with Paypal, it gets dropped immediately after dude's temper tantrum over the pack o beans. You make the call.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> plain as day, dude wanted his money back from paypal and when asked for what, he got his beans, all hell broke loose with paypal, now Im not a PI now, although I used to be one, but it sure isn't a stretch to see one guy get so bent on one pack of seeds, then see dude isn't gonna refund him, he reported it to paypal. Of all the other transactions that went on with Paypal, it gets dropped immediately after dude's temper tantrum over the pack o beans. You make the call.


I have had 2 people try to report me to PayPal (over bean sales) & I'm still rocking on PayPal... I even use the PayPal button with no problem. 
I do not believe one report would have it shut down...
Most do not like the way some pay with PayPal,sometimes you got to wait to get paid.
Sometimes they charge a fee(seed sellers do not like this..)
Multiple transactions, with the caption "thanks for the seeds" or "ready to smoke already"
Will get you shut down quickly I would think.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

no fee when sent to family and friends, its to the buyer. First thing the idiot did wrong was send as a gift, instead of to friends and family. I don't doubt he prolly put something like a naive thank you on the notes section, just sayin, the timing was suspect is all, especially when you read the time stamps on the other thread with his, posen's, replies. First he says he didn't do something, then admits he did, like Kentucky, then he just actin like he's a king and Heisen should bow down. Well, that didn't happen, lol. And now its as simple as sour grapes, plus dude seems to want some attention besides all this. Can you imagine someone that just wants to gift the guy seeds, and he gets mad cause what he got, he may not have wanted, throw a temper tantrum in thread, and no tellin whatelse he may do or who he may report.Who would want to fuck with someone like that? Not me. And not Heisen. And everyone else can worry bout their own security, imho

Also, are you PoM? lol, strange question, I know, but identical monikers, had to ask. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> It all started with balls....
> Good balls or bad... it all started over balls


"Do whatever you want, ladies...my balls are here for your pleasure."


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Also, are you PoM? lol, strange question, I know, but identical monikers, had to ask. lol


That was below the belt.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2019)

althor said:


> At some point many years ago on this site (and I forgot the subject or reason) I said something like...
> "I have smoked pot with just about every type of person you can come up with... doctors, lawyers, engineers, professional athletes, hell, I have even smoked pot with policemen." some asshole on this site quoted the "I have even smoked pot with policemen" put it in his signature saying WATCH OUT EVERYONE ALTHOR IS A NARC.
> 
> So yeah, if you are going to call someone a narc or snitch, I want to see some legit evidence and not just some asshole saying it.



Yes, this is true.

I've always thought you were a cop.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Also, are you PoM? lol, strange question, I know, but identical monikers, had to ask. lol



Nope, my handle is potroast.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

Ize just jokin to lighten the mood a minute, lol


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 8, 2019)

so much shit talk!
if we were a bunch of people sitting around a campfire you would never see a quarter of the troll talk in that group.....its safe to be an asshole behind your computer....most would know better in real person


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 9, 2019)

2x Bridezilla and 1x BBC

 


BBC Clone 

 


Purple Punch S1 Solo comp


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Jul 9, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> That’s not a good sign to have germ issues already I’m interested in the BBC keep us posted on how that turns out


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think you're making a bold assumption on how most people are planning to grow these, you might be right but neither one of us really knows. I believe totally stable strains exist but show me a chem, triangle kush, og, diesel hybrid that doesn't have a chance of showing these traits.


And you cannot breed this out or 'stabilize' these genes currently. To try is to completely guess by tossing plants. Until we can see the genes responsible and cut them out specifically you have no fucking idea what you are throwing away or recombining in the grand scheme of things. Cannabis just isn't at that level of research yet.

To bitch about anything that has any of the top cannabis genes in the world throwing a random hermie is such a mute point currently.

Thread is ridiculous and it's sad this is such a large part of the canna community. Really seems like a lot of very young growers just can't get this shit through their head. There is no escaping plants that can throw pollen with nearly all of today's elites whether it is fem or reg.

PS NEARLY ALL OF THE OLD school reg lines do the same shit. Whether it's black widow/sharkshock/haze/skunk from shanti, sensi, GHS, flying dutchmen, or dp.

In the words of Nev and shanti in regards to herms in their traditional lines: "to try to get rid of them is to throw the baby out with the bath water."


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 10, 2019)

50” of Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake, 2g airpot, ProMix. No Balls.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> And you cannot breed this out or 'stabilize' these genes currently. To try is to completely guess by tossing plants. Until we can see the genes responsible and cut them out specifically you have no fucking idea what you are throwing away or recombining in the grand scheme of things. Cannabis just isn't at that level of research yet.
> 
> To bitch about anything that has any of the top cannabis genes in the world throwing a random hermie is such a mute point currently.
> 
> ...


Preach.

I don't post in a seed makers thread after having 3 out of 19 feminized plants throwing late flower nanners if ECSD is half the genetic makeup. Why? It's expected. Same goes for chem, cookies, OGs, etc. If you're not expecting them you're not doing your due diligence as the grower. If they don't show up, awesome, for most they will.

I do think it's possible to reduce the amount of intersex plants with careful selections but at what cost, right?

I'm not sure what Heisen's long term goal is, where his work ends or whatever but at some point in the future he's gonna have to introduce male plants from a vast selection of well worked familial lines (OG, chem, diesel, something super fruity, fruity gas, citrus, etc..... think f4 or multiple BXs) because he's gonna hit a dead end with the fems at some point if sexual stability is the goal. Feminized seeds can get you to point B, C and maybe even D pretty fast but it can also be hard to keep the recessives in the genotype showing.

Gotta pick what you're breeding for. Every noob grower wants to grow the most potent, best tasting, stinkiest, perfectly structured, biggest yielding, fastest finishing, homogenous strains that don't herm. Pick 4/7 and maybe you'll get lucky on an outcross and get 5/7 max but if it's American genetics it's never gonna be a super sexually stable line.

I will say that, generally IME, Euro genetics are more stable but not every line from a breeder is rock solid, some of em will be better than others as far as intersex traits go.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 11, 2019)

Pics
1 Chunky Buds forming
2 Gorilla Glue 
3 Walter White solo cup contest (flowered july 7) in a modified hydrofarm.
4 to 5 weeks to go. As long as i can keep these water systems trucking it should be an AWESOME harvest.

There were no sacks on any heisenbean i have grown. All plants have 3 weeks of veg (or more in a coco pot).

TDS 900 to 1000 Megacrop starting with 200ppm calmag. Flowers get 2 grams per 5 gallons of bud explosion as well.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Preach.
> 
> I don't post in a seed makers thread after having 3 out of 19 feminized plants throwing late flower nanners if ECSD is half the genetic makeup. Why? It's expected. Same goes for chem, cookies, OGs, etc. If you're not expecting them you're not doing your due diligence as the grower. If they don't show up, awesome, for most they will.
> 
> ...


You know whats funny, Q? when we were growing that chemD cut in Oregon in 2010-2013, none of us ever got any herms, nutsacks or anything. And that was the peel your head off potency ChemD that lasted for hours and basically grew itself. It was also the cut I was asked after I received to please start calling it Chem4, and I laughed and told the guy to get fucked, not only a lie, but no conditions when ya handed it to me awhile back. But the Portland boys, they said, were behind it, not sure why other than to hype the Chem4 and people were gonna lock down tite on their chemD cut. I notice nowadays, I get the taste but not that super strong potency, albeit potent, nor that easy to grow of a plant that cut was. I have to think s1's are being spread out named as actual cuts, or they passin diff phenos as cuts from bean packs, and those maybe "somebody's" ChemD, but not the real deal cut we had. We were even chucking making some ChemSis crosses with no herms or nutsacks. Not sure what happened. Something changed.


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> You know whats funny, Q? when we were growing that chemD cut in Oregon in 2010-2013, none of us ever got any herms, nutsacks or anything. And that was the peel your head off potency ChemD that lasted for hours and basically grew itself. It was also the cut I was asked after I received to please start calling it Chem4, and I laughed and told the guy to get fucked, not only a lie, but no conditions when ya handed it to me awhile back. But the Portland boys, they said, were behind it, not sure why other than to hype the Chem4 and people were gonna lock down tite on their chemD cut. I notice nowadays, I get the taste but not that super strong potency, albeit potent, nor that easy to grow of a plant that cut was. I have to think s1's are being spread out named as actual cuts, or they passin diff phenos as cuts from bean packs, and those maybe "somebody's" ChemD, but not the real deal cut we had. We were even chucking making some ChemSis crosses with no herms or nutsacks. Not sure what happened. Something changed.


Idk, the man that found all the chem plants said himself that they will herm easily if stressed.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

guess we weren't stressin em then.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 13, 2019)

The buds are really dense and getting fat now. And the bud to leaf ratio on the GG4 is going to be a pleasure to trim. Next on deck space gorilla and purple cake. Currently in the veg tent starting out.

Pic 1 and 2 GG4 and pic 3 is Purple Punch. What a giant beast of a plant. The 2 plants take up 12 square feet in the bloom room.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 13, 2019)

A few shots of lower nugs.
WC x SS
  
Black Banana Cookies s1
 

These are just over 3 weeks into flowering. I’ve been using a 600w metal halide to try and keep my temperatures down.


----------



## main cola (Jul 13, 2019)

Sundae Driver x Purple Punch this one smells amazing


----------



## main cola (Jul 13, 2019)

Here’s the second Sundae Driver x Purple Punch that I popped. Both smell awesome


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 13, 2019)

Black banana cookies s1. Grow credits go to lakegrow. Looking outstanding with 2 weeks left.


----------



## main cola (Jul 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Black banana cookies s1. Grow credits go to lakegrow. Looking outstanding with 2 weeks left.View attachment 4364486 View attachment 4364487 View attachment 4364488


Damn that’s nice. This thread is starting to fill up with some nice looking girls


----------



## main cola (Jul 13, 2019)

Couple of up skirt pics of one of my Punch Buggy’s 
No balls


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 13, 2019)

main cola said:


> Couple of up skirt pics of one of my Punch Buggy’s
> No balls View attachment 4364732View attachment 4364733 View attachment 4364734View attachment 4364735 View attachment 4364736


----------



## quiescent (Jul 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> You know whats funny, Q? when we were growing that chemD cut in Oregon in 2010-2013, none of us ever got any herms, nutsacks or anything. And that was the peel your head off potency ChemD that lasted for hours and basically grew itself. It was also the cut I was asked after I received to please start calling it Chem4, and I laughed and told the guy to get fucked, not only a lie, but no conditions when ya handed it to me awhile back. But the Portland boys, they said, were behind it, not sure why other than to hype the Chem4 and people were gonna lock down tite on their chemD cut. I notice nowadays, I get the taste but not that super strong potency, albeit potent, nor that easy to grow of a plant that cut was. I have to think s1's are being spread out named as actual cuts, or they passin diff phenos as cuts from bean packs, and those maybe "somebody's" ChemD, but not the real deal cut we had. We were even chucking making some ChemSis crosses with no herms or nutsacks. Not sure what happened. Something changed.


I wish I had experience with the D clone. I have a buddy that has chem91 but he wouldn't come off of it, same guy that has chocolate diesel as well. Thinking about it, most D crosses are probably better than the others for herms.... minus rez's work, lol. I guess I'd say Gu's stuff is pretty stable as well. The issue is definitely less present in chems than ECSD or OG crosses, yet still present to a point. 91 obviously being the worst offender.

I'm sure there's plenty of people rocking cuts that aren't what they think they are. I'm also certain plenty of people are making seeds with them as well. Could be exaggerating the issue.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans round 2 and 3
....We are now perpetual !

pic 1 Skeleton cookies baby in the flood and drain in the bloom room
pic 2 Dubstep Baby in the bloom room
Pic 3 Purple Cake and Space Gorilla in the veg tent.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 16, 2019)

Are these Heisenbeans soon to drop ?
East Coast OG kush...(i want this one) 
Topanga Stars
and Rogue OG
I saw the packs on greenpoint.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 17, 2019)

Mystery Heisenbean (mixed up the seeds)....but it is.....WALTER WHITE (Wedding Cake X Wedding Pie) ..Day 29 and looking like fists on sticks.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jul 17, 2019)

A little over 2 months after recieving some pks of heisens beans,it was finally time to get some wet.I've seen some people talking about low germ rates.Put down 4 bridezilla's and 4 wedding pie x adub..idk..i got 100% germination ‍


----------



## klx (Jul 18, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> A little over 2 months after recieving some pks of heisens beans,it was finally time to get some wet.I've seen some people talking about low germ rates.Put down 4 bridezilla's and 4 wedding pie x adub..idk..i got 100% germination ‍


Nah, maybe when they were real real new. I got 11/12 no probs at all.



Dustjesus said:


> Black banana cookies s1. Grow credits go to lakegrow. Looking outstanding with 2 weeks left.View attachment 4364486 View attachment 4364487 View attachment 4364488


Thats the shit. I've got 2 in flower but one cant shake its mutantness and one is not that vigorous but I have a bunch more and thats exacly what I am looking for. Well done that man.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans Sundae Driver S1 day 22 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Black Zafiro #2 day 22 of 12/12


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 18, 2019)

BBC s1 ~ 30 days


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 18, 2019)

Sunset Wedding #1 ~30 days.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 19, 2019)

Wow the walter white and gg4 are gettting FROSTY. Still 3 weeks at least to go


----------



## main cola (Jul 19, 2019)

I grew out Heisenbeans Jet Fuel OG bastard and it has to be some of the loudest smoke I’ve ever grown and it’s super potent. He does have future plans with it and I’m excited to run some more
Just make sure you have a good carbon filter and don’t walk around with any in your pocket or you’ll get called out in a heartbeat lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jul 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans ghost bastard


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jul 19, 2019)

I forgot how much pictures suck on riu since I don’t come over here anymore lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I forgot how much pictures suck on riu since I don’t come over here anymore lol


Is chuckers loading for you. Just tried to get on at break and its a no go? Hopefully just a glitch.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 19, 2019)

Chuckers is loading again.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Heisenbeans ghost bastard View attachment 4367231View attachment 4367233


Beautifully done


----------



## main cola (Jul 19, 2019)

Punch Buggy coming right along


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 20, 2019)

A particularly nice side nug on BBC s1 with and without flash.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm running a heisenbeans northern lights x sour diesel auto looks pretty good so far, yet to flower! Anyone else grow this strain and have pics?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lostsoul41387 said:


> I'm running a heisenbeans northern lights x sour diesel auto looks pretty good so far, yet to flower! Anyone else grow this strain and have pics?


Do you have pics?


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do you have pics?


This is the heisenbeans nl x sour d auto


----------



## gwheels (Jul 22, 2019)

Lostsoul41387 said:


> This is the heisenbeans nl x sour d auto


Wow thats a great looking auto.


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 22, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Wow thats a great looking auto.


Thankyou my first time ever growing one


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans purple cake at 4 weeks. Going to be hard pressed to choose a keeper at this rate. Whole room smells beautiful like fruit and sweetness


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 22, 2019)

Sunset Wedding is gonna be a giver for sure.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Wow the walter white and gg4 are gettting FROSTY. Still 3 weeks at least to go View attachment 4367176 View attachment 4367177


I cant speak on smells but of the handfull of S1's I've seen of GG4, yours is nearly identical to the cut by looks alone. Hows she smelling?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 22, 2019)

Lostsoul41387 said:


> This is the heisenbeans nl x sour d auto


The only other person I know of to grow one out.Nicely done.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 23, 2019)

A couple of weeks out (Day 46 and 49) They are really stacking frost all over the buds and bud fan leaves. Smells great. I smoked a 4 day old nug of 7 week old walter white and it is already delicious and strong...it will be mental when ripe.

My rosin press is ready....
pic 1/2/3/ Walter White(wedding cake X wedding pie) /GG4/Dubstep (Adub X Stardawg)


----------



## gwheels (Jul 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I cant speak on smells but of the handfull of S1's I've seen of GG4, yours is nearly identical to the cut by looks alone. Hows she smelling?


Originally it was really chem smelling. Kind of nasty really but that has recently changed. It is almost a slightly peach reallly chemical and coffeeish smell. Of the aromas the chem and coffee or maybe chocolate aroma is more pronounced with a faint fruit that is more pear or peach then lemon. This is week 7 and we have 2 to 3 to go. I bet it gets LOUD

Pretty awesome smells and as those trichs keep stacking and changing color this is going to get really smelly. The bloom room smells like heisenbuds now that is what is ripening!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 23, 2019)

Bridezilla
Trippy leaves a you can see, plant does not want to seem to gain height anymore


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 23, 2019)

My Purple Punch stem rubs smell chemy. Weird stuff


----------



## SoLowDolo (Jul 24, 2019)

Wedding cake s1


----------



## nc208 (Jul 24, 2019)

Interesting what's happened at Greenpoints site. Gu has dropped pricing on lots of Heisens gear to what he says is market price, same with his own gear.

Is heisen going to do the same on his site?

Edit: wanted to add to my earlier post in this thread that the 1 WC x SD that I kept has become a beast of a sweet smelling plant and no nanners since my 1 incident so Ima write it off to something I did.

My BBC s1 is also a beast, literally the tallest plant I've ever had stretch. Has been problem free from day 1.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 24, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Interesting what's happened at Greenpoints site. Gu has dropped pricing on lots of Heisens gear to what he says is market price, same with his own gear.
> 
> Is heisen going to do the same on his site?


My understanding from his posts on CP, everything will be through Greenpoint and he will not be maintaining his site moving forward.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 25, 2019)

Black Zafiro #1 day 29 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pigeon Pie day 29 of 12/12


----------



## gwheels (Jul 26, 2019)

pic 1GG4. Starting to change color and smell ferocious (day 54
pic 2 Walter White with the baseball nugs hard as rocks (day 51) Grown in root farm hydroponic media which sucked for all other cultivars except for Walter White. 
pic 3 And a dubstep that was way at the back of the garden (day 51)
The dubstep is a fantastic aroma.

I cant pick a favorite I want to smoke them all!


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 28, 2019)

All the haterz must not have any internet service!!Where did they all go to?There was so much to be said months ago lmao.

Every ones plants are lookin great.Good work fellas.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 28, 2019)

BBC s1.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 28, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> All the haterz must not have any internet service!!Where did they all go to?There was so much to be said months ago lmao.
> 
> Every ones plants are lookin great.Good work fellas.


They are secretly buying packs.Shhhhhh.They might lose their hater card if discovered by their cohorts.


----------



## althor (Jul 28, 2019)

It certainly looks like Heisen has hit a homerun. The next important step is longevity. Hopefully he can maintain this level and keep it up and going.


----------



## jtgreen (Jul 28, 2019)

Got 100% germination on adub s1 very nice


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 28, 2019)

Does he have any Sunday driver s1s left?

how about wedding cake?

also are they only being sold exclusively through Greenpoint?


----------



## tommarijuana (Jul 28, 2019)

Yup,all seeds come thru greenpoint now


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sundae Cake (Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake)


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2019)

Bridezilla short pheno 

 

BBC S1


----------



## tman42 (Jul 30, 2019)

Sundae Driver S1 day 34 of 12/12


----------



## gwheels (Jul 31, 2019)

A sea of buds....5 to 14 days from the dryer.

GG4 (s1), purple punch(s1), dubstep (adub x stardawg CC), walter white (wedding cake X wedding pie) flowering under 480 watts of 3k 97 CRI cobs and 1 240 watt 3k board with 660 spec reds
All of these are running full power (720 watts)

Next round i have skeleton cookies, space gorilla and purple cake. These are running under a 315 and some 4k quantum


----------



## gwheels (Aug 1, 2019)

walter white is looking so very close...Day 52 i believe...About 75% milky trichs with zero amber...i will wait a week and see how it goes.


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh wow hope you guys picked up a couple packs of these 
Super dank smell and taste awesome


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 1, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies s1, just over 7 weeks.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Black Banana Cookies s1, just over 7 weeks.View attachment 4373134View attachment 4373135


Looking great. How was the stretch for you on it? Mine tripled in height and had to cut off some parts of the main stem cuz it grew past my light. My tent is 7 feet tall and it's still about 6" under the cobs. Was about 18" when it went in. Now its 6 feet.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Looking great. How was the stretch for you on it? Mine tripled in height and had to cut off some parts of the main stem cuz it grew past my light. My tent is 7 feet tall and it's still about 6" under the cobs. Was about 18" when it went in. Now its 6 feet.


Probably 2x stretch. I tied it back and was able to keep it low enough. Just scooped them and noticed a few amber trichromes. I’ll take them at 8 weeks.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 2, 2019)

GG4 top buds were chopped this morning. Amber trichs showed up. Purple punch is probably chopping this weekend. I also chopped 2 branches of purple punch to see how it is and if i wait another week (smokeable in 3 days)

Sticky, greasy buds with very little to trim. A few fan leaves and the rest is all sugar. They are dense and heavy buds and smell very very good.



Purple punch is looking frosty too. I took the 2 buds shown below...FROSTY ! Smells like grape koolaid and gangster.
This is still finishing a bit. I want to see what it tastes like and if its sedative enough (I am stocked up on sativa leaners).


My plate of GG4 buds. AMAZING !
  
A GREAT August harvest just began! Thanks to Heisen for the genetics. These seeds grow FIRE!~


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 3, 2019)

A few shots of Sunset Wedding from the other night. These plants have some of the most wonderful terp, I think these will both be keepers.
#1 
 
 
 
#2


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 3, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few shots of Sunset Wedding from the other night. These plants have some of the most wonderful terp, I think these will both be keepers.
> #1
> View attachment 4373780
> View attachment 4373781
> ...


That's a big deal coming from you. You grow alot of seeds.


----------



## klx (Aug 3, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few shots of Sunset Wedding from the other night. These plants have some of the most wonderful terp, I think these will both be keepers.
> #1
> View attachment 4373780
> View attachment 4373781
> ...


How's the yield looking? Mine are young but looking like heady type plants rather than production


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 3, 2019)

klx said:


> How's the yield looking? Mine are young but looking like heady type plants rather than production


I think #1 is going to be average yield to slightly above. The nugs are rock hard and the frost is off the charts. I think #2 would have been very similar in yield, but when I was tying her back the main cola snapped off.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bridezilla stretching, the compacted tops stretched back to normal, it was compacted at one point


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 4, 2019)

Gg4s1 3 or 4 weeks in wedding cake s1 about 45 days in        I’ll be back in 3 weeks to show these cakes again, glue should be getting juicy by then.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 5, 2019)

Walter White CHOP ! (Wedding Cake X Wedding Pie). Chopped at 59 days. Milky trichs with the very rare amber. Next one I harvest I will run it 10 weeks to see if i like it better that way. 
Beauty to trim. Got a ball of scissor hash and a bigger ball stuck to my gloves. I like when that happens.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 5, 2019)

As an observer to this thread for the past 6 months or so, it's nice to see the flower pics coming in and they are all looking like primo ganja. Also nice to see the drama and haters staying away and it being about the beans and flowers now.

Well done growers And Heisen himself. 
Now that the dust is settled, I'll be buying some hesienbeans right away.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 5, 2019)

a couple of space gorillas about to show some flowers one is almost 6ft other is 5ft


----------



## tman42 (Aug 6, 2019)

Black Zafiro #1 day 41 of 12/12. This one has a pungent sweet smell to it.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 6, 2019)

Black Zafiro #2 day 41 of 12/12. This one has that GMO funk smell to it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 6, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies chopped at 8 weeks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 6, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Walter White CHOP ! (Wedding Cake X Wedding Pie). Chopped at 59 days. Milky trichs with the very rare amber. Next one I harvest I will run it 10 weeks to see if i like it better that way.
> Beauty to trim. Got a ball of scissor hash and a bigger ball stuck to my gloves. I like when that happens.
> View attachment 4374654


amazing looking herb! do you chop with mostly or almost all cloudy trichs often? thats where im at now and im getting impatient


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Black Banana Cookies chopped at 8 weeks./QUOTE]



Beauty. Do you count from flip?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Beauty. Do you count from flip?


Thank you and yes I count from the flip.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7


----------



## Dewin420 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. View attachment 4376364


What is that? I want one


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> What is that? I want one


Edited post. Purple cake


----------



## kona gold (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7 View attachment 4376364


Very beautiful!
Great vibe with your plants!


----------



## kona gold (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7 View attachment 4376364


What she smelling like?


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

kona gold said:


> What she smelling like?


Fresh cut citrus/lemon frosting/blue powerade. It's all over my arms right now (which I usually hate) and I'm not washing it off. Utterly delicious.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Fresh cut citrus/lemon frosting/blue powerade. It's all over my arms right now (which I usually hate) and I'm not washing it off. Utterly delicious.


you should be in sales,cause im sold!!!lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7 View attachment 4376364


Gorgeous plant. Nicely done Dustjesus.How much longer you taking her?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7 View attachment 4376364


That is so nice, I’ll have to add to my ever growing wish list. Nice job.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gorgeous plant. Nicely done Dustjesus.How much longer you taking her?


Aiming for 9 weeks


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> That is so nice, I’ll have to add to my ever growing wish list. Nice job.


Thank you. Your plants are always gorgeous man.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Aug 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Thank you. Your plants are always gorgeous man.


Did they get the rspec qb288's all throughout flower?


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Did they get the rspec qb288's all throughout flower?


This one is under 600w Hps


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 8, 2019)

Sunset Wedding #1 just over 8 weeks.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 8, 2019)

My brother came over with his dslr. Had to take and post a couple more of my purple cake. Love this cross


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 8, 2019)

How many seeds of purple cake did you plant? I have that strain on backorder


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> How many seeds of purple cake did you plant? I have that strain on backorder


4 packs. Multiple keepers. None of them are bad in anyway honestly.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Aug 9, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Have to post another picture of this beauty. Absolutely amazing. Purple cake week 7 View attachment 4376364





Dustjesus said:


> My brother came over with his dslr. Had to take and post a couple more of my purple cake. Love this cross
> View attachment 4376603
> 
> View attachment 4376604


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 9, 2019)

ive read some shit talking about heisen,but the pics of his gear i have seen are incredible!!!so ive deducted that the shit talkers are just very unhappy people!!!


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 9, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> ive read some shit talking about heisen,but the pics of his gear i have seen are incredible!!!so ive deducted that the shit talkers are just very unhappy people!!!


most of what i read was before all these people started flowering their first packs. A lot of the haters went silent a couple weeks ago lol


----------



## Kushash (Aug 9, 2019)

If you guys are ready to re engage with the haters as it seems many are.
Why not go back and pull up some posts haters made and allow them to respond or @ the haters by member name and if they have no responce consider it a win. 

A rematch would seem much more entertaining for everyone if that's what your looking for rather than constantly going on about haters in general without calling the individuals out.

Happy Growing!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2019)

Kushash said:


> If you guys are ready to re engage with the haters as it seems many are.
> Why not go back and pull up some posts haters made and allow them to respond or @ the haters by member name and if they have no responce consider it a win.
> 
> A rematch would seem much more entertaining for everyone if that's what your looking for rather than constantly going on about haters in general without calling the individuals out.
> ...


Yeah but they know who they are and they have been following along this whole time. Trust if people were putting up herm reports and shitty flower shots those "haters" would be all over it. 

It takes a big person to admit when they're wrong and most people aren't gonna man up. So even if you tag the "haters" they most likely wouldn't reply.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

Kushash said:


> A rematch would seem much more entertaining for everyone


I'm all about the entertainment factor. 
 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> So even if you tag the "haters" they most likely wouldn't reply.


So what does it hurt to find out?  Let the good times roll.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

I was just a fly on the wall through this whole ordeal and can't believe how people act sometimes. I'm grateful for having people produce seeds for us to grow whether it's someone who works lines or does does a strategic pollen chuck.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 13, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies s1 in jars and curing. Nug shots with and without flash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Black Banana Cookies s1 in jars and curing. Nug shots with and without flash.
> View attachment 4378950 View attachment 4378951



@CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @CoB_nUt


No fair @Amos Otis Lubda makes any strain look great. Disqualified,but I see where you are going!

Nice grow @LubdaNugs sheer fiyah!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> No fair @Amos Otis Lubda makes any strain look great. Disqualified,but I see where you are going!
> 
> Nice grow @LubdaNugs sheer fiyah!


Sure, but it's good to see what's in dem beans, ain't it?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but it's good to see what's in dem beans, ain't it?


Indeed. Appears to be some dank in them thar genes.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 14, 2019)

Gettin close now. Day 55 dubstep and Walter White. Back down to 82F 50%RH. They do get close to the lights but i cant do much about it.

Dubstep stayed nice and short. Which I had of cloned this one its perfect for my garden!


----------



## durbanblue (Aug 14, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Gettin close now. Day 55 dubstep and Walter White. Back down to 82F 50%RH. They do get close to the lights but i cant do much about it.
> 
> Dubstep stayed nice and short. Which I had of cloned this one its perfect for my garden!
> View attachment 4379083
> ...


Reveg.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 14, 2019)

Some cured BBC from Uncle H. 
Smell is very banana with a slight raspberry undertone. Goes down smooth and comes on slow. You can't taste the banana but you get a mild taste of berry. Once it hits you wander off into a comfy zone where you can move but wont. Delicious in every way. Gets you horny like Heathenraider gets when looking at a plucked hen. Chicks, or hens will dig it. 2 to 3 puffs and off you go soaring from cloud to cloud with the birdies. Next thing you know you are chirping along with the birds and completely understand them. 2 chirps for "lets go sit on that wire", 3 chirps and a tail flap for "lets fuck". Heathen would be pleased


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 14, 2019)

So I read that GPS will stop selling all of the heisenbeans as soon as what they have are gone. Is heisen closing up shop or will all these crosses still be sold elsewhere?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> So I read that GPS will stop selling all of the heisenbeans as soon as what they have are gone. Is heisen closing up shop or will all these crosses still be sold elsewhere?


Link?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> So I read that GPS will stop selling all of the heisenbeans as soon as what they have are gone. Is heisen closing up shop or will all these crosses still be sold elsewhere?


From what I heard heisen is making all Gu's beans, regs and fems, and all packaging will just be GPS labeling.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 14, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> So I read that GPS will stop selling all of the heisenbeans as soon as what they have are gone. Is heisen closing up shop or will all these crosses still be sold elsewhere?


I think you’re referring to the current crosses won’t be made anymore. It’s my understanding that ~Gu and Heisen are going a different direction with the feminized line.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From what I heard heisen is making all Gu's beans, regs and fems, and all packaging will just be GPS labeling.





LubdaNugs said:


> I think you’re referring to the current crosses won’t be made anymore. It’s my understanding that ~Gu and Heisen are going a different direction with the feminized line.


Can you guys spell it out for the well baked individuals? Unfortuanatley, I dont have the time to focus on two forums but i would still like to buy more of Heisens beans. I am obviously out of the loop. 

So is heisen making all of Gu gear, but retialing his fem line elsewhere?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Can you guys spell it out for the well baked individuals? Unfortuanatley, I dont have the time to focus on two forums but i would still like to buy more of Heisens beans. I am obviously out of the loop.
> 
> So is heisen making all of Gu gear, but retialing his fem line elsewhere?


I believe Heisen will still be making fems but Gu and H have decided a direction to go so I'm not sure what fem crosses they will then release in the future. The earlier crosses might not get made again, or in the near future anyways. But H will still have fems through GPS but just labeled as GPS beans.

The Heisen label is just going away, which makes sense from a marketing and branding stand point.

Now this is all from my memory and I apologize if I'm speaking out of place but I think that is the gist of it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Link?


It was in the GPS thread. I think Lubda and TNSE cleared it up though. Had read somewhere along the line of once the seeds are gone they wouldnt be made anymore so didnt know if bridges were burned or what was going on


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 15, 2019)

Sunset Wedding #2 came down last night. It’s not the best picture, but it gives you an idea. I’ll post more at final trim.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sunset Wedding #2 came down last night. It’s not the best picture, but it gives you an idea. I’ll post more at final trim.View attachment 4379721


Kudos again Lubda! Sometimes you can just tell a bud is gonna smoke great and for some reason Im getting that vibe on this one. Here's to that flavor.


----------



## main cola (Aug 15, 2019)

Dubstep early flower. She’s starting to put on a little frost.. I think she’s going to be another good one from Heisenbeans


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 15, 2019)

Sunset Wedding numero uno got the chop this evening, just over nine weeks in flowering. She is pure frosty goodness.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 15, 2019)

Purple cake week 8. Frost formation on leaf had to be shown.



And one more


----------



## gwheels (Aug 16, 2019)

Day 60..I dont think its reveg....its heat stress or light stress.
I know its next level brain melt..I can't wait.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 16, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Purple cake week 8. Frost formation on leaf had to be shown.
> 
> View attachment 4380064
> 
> ...


FFS there's more resin on that fan leaf than there is leaf 
You take clones of that?


----------



## althor (Aug 16, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> FFS there's more resin on that fan leaf than there is leaf
> You take clones of that?


 Yep. I have a pack coming and after seeing grow pics, I will be cloning every single one of them.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 16, 2019)

althor said:


> Yep. I have a pack coming and after seeing grow pics, I will be cloning every single one of them.


I’m waiting for my pack too, its in the mail somewhere, only ordered it after seeing all that frost on a dam fan leaf, thats crazy


----------



## althor (Aug 16, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I’m waiting for my pack too, its in the mail somewhere, only ordered it after seeing all that frost on a dam fan leaf, thats crazy


I caught it on the 50% off sale. Figured for that price even waiting on backorder and even if things went sideways, it was worth the chance. Got an email at the beginning of the week that it was being mailed out so now waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 16, 2019)

althor said:


> I caught it on the 50% off sale. Figured for that price even waiting on backorder and even if things went sideways, it was worth the chance. Got an email at the beginning of the week that it was being mailed out so now waiting for it to arrive.


So glad I got in on all these packs while the getting was great a few months ago lol. I have some Heisen gear up and a few outdoors looking forward to flower time.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 16, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Purple cake week 8. Frost formation on leaf had to be shown.
> 
> View attachment 4380064
> 
> ...


Idk if I said it over on cp but god damn bro that’s gorgeous.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 16, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Purple cake week 8. Frost formation on leaf had to be shown.
> 
> View attachment 4380064
> 
> ...


I know this info is out there already but I’ve burned a few tonight and I’m tired and quite frankly a little lazy lol. But what is your growing medium?


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I know this info is out there already but I’ve burned a few tonight and I’m tired and quite frankly a little lazy lol. But what is your growing medium?


Roots organic original. Camouflage bag. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 17, 2019)

althor said:


> I caught it on the 50% off sale. Figured for that price even waiting on backorder and even if things went sideways, it was worth the chance. Got an email at the beginning of the week that it was being mailed out so now waiting for it to arrive.


I got it on the same deal


----------



## gwheels (Aug 18, 2019)

Today I couldnt wait (And ambers were showing up). Dubstep CHOP. Smells pretty fierce too. Chem and Sour and we will see how this cures. I bet its KILLER !
 
And a pic of the next pair of heisenbeans that will be harvestable (September).
Purple Cake and Skeleton Cookies I had to super crop that SC because it was above my light. Lots more of that with wire supports coming up before its done.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 18, 2019)

Starting to cure and tasting wonderful. BBC s1


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2019)

PurpleCake from Greenpoint seeds that was backordered arrived today with no issues. Going to give them a few days of refrigerator time (fake winter) and then drop them to see what happens.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 20, 2019)

Wedding Night...(Walter white)....so close i want to chop it.. Day 62 And then i chopped it !


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 20, 2019)

Sunset Wedding hitting jars.
#1
 
#2


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 20, 2019)

What's the consensus so far with Heisen's crosses? Do they have good potency like the parents? They look great, that's for sure!!


----------



## main cola (Aug 20, 2019)

Gg4


----------



## coppershot (Aug 20, 2019)

just popped some...

Gorilla Glue x Alien OG
Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake
Wedding Pie x A-Dub

These will be grown out with my next clone run so they wont see the flip for a while... I decided to pop a few crosses rather than the S1's that I have...


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 20, 2019)

Final pics before chop on Friday. Purple cake week 9


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 20, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Final pics before chop on Friday. Purple cake week 9
> View attachment 4382661
> 
> View attachment 4382662
> ...



Awesome


----------



## gwheels (Aug 25, 2019)

Wedding Night plant#2 is delicious. #1 was as well. It tastes like vanilla cake with a hint of cherry. I was better able to taper the nutes on this one (coco pot)

Where has this strain been all my life wow I love it. The flavor and aromas are truly amazing. It is not very covert in that you can smell a budlet from a long way off.

GG4, Dubstep, Purple Punch, Wedding Night...all of them really really good. Not hard to grow, good production and bud shape for easy trimming. Frosty ass strong results.
It will be tough to pick the strains for keepers. Wedding Night for sure but the rest are so good I have trouble deciding. More research is required...

Wedding night moon rocks...wow this is pretty fantastic. And made with rosin so terpy greatness.
Wedding night bud with mixed (gg4/WK/PurplePunch) rosin and kief. I squeezed a couple pucks and once i filled the 2 gram jar i stopped and threw the pucks in the ardent for brownies later. All of the strains make tasty rosin too.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Starting to cure and tasting wonderful. BBC s1
> View attachment 4381255 View attachment 4381256


How many days did you let her go from 12/12? Looks killer.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 25, 2019)

Where does one buy his gear. His website or I have heard greenpoint seeds? Looks pretty good. Was alot of nay sayers in the beginning but it looks like that may have been put to rest... thinking of picking up a pack to try and find a keeper to keep around...
I'm only asking this cause I thought there was question to where there getting sold recently.

Thanks in advance and happy growing!


----------



## gwheels (Aug 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Where does one buy his gear. His website or I have heard greenpoint seeds? Looks pretty good. Was alot of nay sayers in the beginning but it looks like that may have been put to rest... thinking of picking up a pack to try and find a keeper to keep around...
> I'm only asking this cause I thought there was question to where there getting sold recently.
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy growing!


Greenpoint seeds sells HB seeds. It is the only place to get them that i know of.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Where does one buy his gear. His website or I have heard greenpoint seeds? Looks pretty good. Was alot of nay sayers in the beginning but it looks like that may have been put to rest... thinking of picking up a pack to try and find a keeper to keep around...
> I'm only asking this cause I thought there was question to where there getting sold recently.
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy growing!


All the fems on greenpoint are heisens beans.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> How many days did you let her go from 12/12? Looks killer.


8 weeks exactly from the flip.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 25, 2019)

main cola said:


> Gg4 View attachment 4382581


Take a closer look at iloveguano's leaves, He might have spider mites.

https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/variegated-freak-of-nature.838/


----------



## main cola (Aug 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Take a closer look at iloveguano's leaves, He might have spider mites.
> 
> https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/variegated-freak-of-nature.838/


 It could be spider mites. You should tell him to scope the plant


----------



## Kushash (Aug 25, 2019)

main cola said:


> It could be spider mites. You should tell him to scope the plant


I'm not on CP and saw you posted in his thread and if someone agrees it's spider mites maybe they can let him know before they get out of hand.


----------



## main cola (Aug 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm not on CP and saw you posted in his thread and if someone agrees it's spider mites maybe they can let him know before they get out of hand.


I sent him a pm. You should join us on that site


----------



## Kushash (Aug 26, 2019)

main cola said:


> I sent him a pm. You should join us on that site


Thanks!
I like following a few threads and considered joining early on.
There are some good people on CP but I don't think I'd fit in.
RIU is the only forum I've ever participated in and the seed and strain section here is a new area for me that I've never explored until recently. This thread is probably the 1st thread I followed in this section.

When I first entered the LED section as an hps grower I was easily triggered thinking everyone was a troll. I'm hoping to avoid that while getting to know some of the seed and strain members.


----------



## althor (Aug 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Thanks!
> I like following a few threads and considered joining early on.
> There are some good people on CP but I don't think I'd fit in.
> RIU is the only forum I've ever participated in and the seed and strain section here is a new area for me that I've never explored until recently. This thread is probably the 1st thread I followed in this section.
> ...


 Yeah, LED section is probably one of the worst sections and topics for arguments. For as long as LED has been used for growing there has been a large contingency of LED users who basically have the attitude if you are using anything OTHER than what I am using, you are trash and your grow is trash and you are an idiot. Ironically, a year later, those same people are trashing the product they were using the last year and telling everyone what trash they are for using the product they swore by the year before. It is always funny to me.
If you really want to see RIU posters lose their shit and break down into pre-pubescent criers, mention flushing.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 26, 2019)

althor said:


> Yeah, LED section is probably one of the worst sections and topics for arguments. For as long as LED has been used for growing there has been a large contingency of LED users who basically have the attitude if you are using anything OTHER than what I am using, you are trash and your grow is trash and you are an idiot. Ironically, a year later, those same people are trashing the product they were using the last year and telling everyone what trash they are for using the product they swore by the year before. It is always funny to me.
> If you really want to see RIU posters lose their shit and break down into pre-pubescent criers, mention flushing.


LOL!
I've spent a good portion of my time helping new growers in newbie central and the problem sections and have become quite familiar with the flushing debate. I stay out of it for the most part these days. Same with the defoliating debate or questions, I try to avoid them.
I get along well these days in the LED section by staying out of the light conversations and participating in the conversations about the plant.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 26, 2019)

Black Zafiro #2 day 61 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Aug 26, 2019)

Black Zafiro #1 day 61 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Aug 26, 2019)

Sundae Driver S1 day 61 of 12/12


----------



## coppershot (Aug 26, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Sundae Driver S1 day 61 of 12/12
> View attachment 4385651


Fire... well done.

Lots of really nice picks of Heisens gear.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Fire... well done.
> 
> Lots of really nice picks of Heisens gear.


Fire genetics + good growers


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies #9 from seed. Dried and cured. Took 8 weeks. Out of 7 BBC, this was the only one that reaked of banana's. The other 6 were great too, but not like this keeper


----------



## althor (Aug 27, 2019)

Kushash said:


> LOL!
> I've spent a good portion of my time helping new growers in newbie central and the problem sections and have become quite familiar with the flushing debate. I stay out of it for the most part these days. Same with the defoliating debate or questions, I try to avoid them.
> I get along well these days in the LED section by staying out of the light conversations and participating in the conversations about the plant.


 I do like the LEDs now, I have a quantum board myself. While I am sure there will be a "bigger better" in the next couple of years, the white LEDs are pretty good now.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 27, 2019)

althor said:


> I do like the LEDs now, I have a quantum board myself. While I am sure there will be a "bigger better" in the next couple of years, the white LEDs are pretty good now.


Yeah!
I've been following a very volatile HLG vs HGL side by side thread that aside from the fighting seems to say they are still looking for a better mix in the spectrum.
I purchased a 135w 288 v2 last November and now there is a newer board with some red LED's, the R SPEC I think it's called from HLG.
I grew in The Dawg's LED solo cup comp last year with it and did pretty good for a 1st LED grow.
I'll be using the same light this year in the comp but I still prefer HID for the larger veg and flower plants.


----------



## althor (Aug 27, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Yeah!
> I've been following a very volatile HLG vs HGL side by side thread that aside from the fighting seems to say they are still looking for a better mix in the spectrum.
> I purchased a 135w 288 v2 last November and now there is a newer board with some red LED's, the R SPEC I think it's called from HLG.
> I grew in The Dawg's LED solo cup comp last year with it and did pretty good for a 1st LED grow.
> I'll be using the same light this year in the comp but I still prefer HID for the larger veg and flower plants.


Yep, exactly this... By next year "the white boards suck, you need the new spectrum with the red in it". Which is probably true. I use a HID in one grow area, Quantum in another. I get better results from the HID, but not so much better that I discount the Quantum, it does a good job overall.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 28, 2019)

Skeleton Cookies (BBC X GhostOG) just finished week 7...1 or 2 weeks from chop. This one smells like floral bananas and is incredibly sticky.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 28, 2019)

althor said:


> Yep, exactly this... By next year "the white boards suck, you need the new spectrum with the red in it". Which is probably true. I use a HID in one grow area, Quantum in another. I get better results from the HID, but not so much better that I discount the Quantum, it does a good job overall.


Get a light and stick with it...or use them all. I have CMH, 3k cobs 3.5k cobs...a 3k far red and 2 4k boards. I think its pretty stupid to argue over capability of light until you have maxed your ability to grow.
And I use the 4k in veg and the rest in bloom and sometimes move a 4k board to bloom too.

5 foot 10 clearance makes HPS and MH not as viable for me.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 3, 2019)

So I have a major complaint about the heisenbeans....I never saw it coming. I got too many varieties and they all taste so good how can i pick keepers?

So far Purple Punch and Wedding Night are my favorites (really really good)

Now I can not pick which of the others to keep. Because they are all GREAT!!!!! But these are next. Skeleton Cookies (this bud is draping off the floor) and Purple Cake.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 3, 2019)

A couple of space Gorillaz stacking real nice Outdoors


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bridezilla ripening up, only ran one pheno have another sprouted already....Not the biggest buds more in clusters, lil lanky, really stinky, smells powerful, looks rather white in the sunlight. Looks very decent imo I have nothing to complain about, quite happy, cant wait to run more phenos


----------



## tman42 (Sep 6, 2019)

Pigeon Pie day 28 of 12/12


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyone else having problems logging in over at CP?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Anyone else having problems logging in over at CP?


Updates or something.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2019)

Their certificate expired, gotta update it.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like the whole crew here!
Heres an updateGMO, a dub, wed dub, gg4, MAC x AAW, dream lotus x


----------



## gwheels (Sep 9, 2019)

I chopped the Skeleton Cookies this morning at day 60 (8 1/2 weeks) Ambers were showing up and it was running low TDS in the flood and drain for the last week.


----------



## smokinokie (Sep 9, 2019)

Hope they get CP up n goin again soon


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 9, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I chopped the Skeleton Cookies this morning at day 60 (8 1/2 weeks) Ambers were showing up and it was running low TDS in the flood and drain for the last week.
> View attachment 4391942


I've heard good things about it. I still have my Skeleton Cookies Heisen gifted me. 
Ok, you talked me into it. I'm ripping the seal on the pack. lol


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 11, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I chopped the Skeleton Cookies this morning at day 60 (8 1/2 weeks) Ambers were showing up and it was running low TDS in the flood and drain for the last week.
> View attachment 4391942


Yuuuum...those look amazing.

Here’s a burgeoning bud from an east coast star dawg i’ve got outdoor. She had a rough start in my super hot soil, but she’s coming out nice with a very buttery, sweet and floral, slightly skunky nose right now. The rest of my ecsd and dubstep aren’t showing their scent yet...very excited about these.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 11, 2019)

Pigeon Pie day 33 of 12/12


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2019)

Man there is so much frost in here. It's quite impressive really.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 12, 2019)

Space Gorilla day 46. This is going to be HUGE!...5 gallon bubble bucket with megacrop...simple as it gets. A bit of calmag to start and TDS 750 all the way.

It is starting to smell different than GG4 now...and the aroma is starting to build....about 4 weeks to go.

I supercropped them but they still grew past the lights and they healed too hard to bend again. 

Solar leaves without buds are getting frost. Crazy shit.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 15, 2019)

Black banana cookies,only one that wasn’t a mutant (all culled) it has giant fan leaves.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 16, 2019)

wait till you smoke some of the gmoozy


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 16, 2019)

Anyone finish out the ecsd as yet? How’s the nose on it?


----------



## gwheels (Sep 20, 2019)

Space Gorilla day 56....probably 2 weeks to go on this one.


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 21, 2019)

ECSD not finished yet outdoor, but the nose on one girl is amazing...floral, buttery, some underlying funk emerging, kinda like fresh garlic, it's the first one I want to smell when I walk through the garden...very frosty too. 




Indoorpro said:


> Anyone finish out the ecsd as yet? How’s the nose on it?


----------



## coppershot (Sep 21, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Space Gorilla day 56....probably 2 weeks to go on this one.
> View attachment 4397211


I got one of these that I am gonna veg for a while. Any details that you can share about her growth would be great - feeding, stretch, any of that.


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 21, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Anyone finish out the ecsd as yet? How’s the nose on it?


Ecsd #2 lower outdo, could have gotten more love Indo I’m sure...got a ways to go I think


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 21, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Ecsd #2 lower outdo, could have gotten more love Indo I’m sure...got a ways to go I think


Pretty lady


----------



## gwheels (Sep 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I got one of these that I am gonna veg for a while. Any details that you can share about her growth would be great - feeding, stretch, any of that.


The big one I have I accidently fed really heavy. And she took it well. I was at 1250 tDS before i relized it and backed off to 900 (MC).
The stretch is ponderous...a true GG4 cross. I put them in and about 8 inches tall and they went to 48 in the stretch. They handle super cropping REALLY well. 
I have 3 growing. the 2 in buckets are 2 phenos. 1 is almost ready (the smaller of the two that was lighter feed) and the other is a hairy sasquatch of a beastly bud generator that at week 8 just started showing slightly brown hairs.

No less than 65 days to get ir right and probably 70 to 75 to nail it.

The coco pot one has the most frost so they love coco pots and water systems.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks @gwheels 

Today I up-potted the one I have into a 1gal along with a couple of other Heisen beans. They are already 8-10 inches, but I have about 7-8 more veg time until my flower tent is turned over. I scrog em up good, so the stretch is good for me, and their final pot is somewhere between 5-15 gallon depending how many girls I am running. 

Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake is super stinky for a 8 inch plant. He's got fire in those packs.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake is super stinky for a 8 inch plant


Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake


----------



## gwheels (Sep 22, 2019)

Purple Cake is exactly my cup of tea. Man is that perfect smoke. Wedding Night as well but purple cake nailed it for me.

For rosin producers though skeleton cookies wins. It is the greasiest of what i have grown thus far and it was crazy sticky. It was the first time I hit 20% return. I never really try for that because i love edibles so the pucks all go to good use.

Purple Cake rosin tastes better but purple punch rosin is the best and tastiest of all !!!
Purple Punch to the left and Skeleton Cookies to the right. The right puck outyielded the left.

 

But Skeleton Cookies Rosin....well that i some stupefying shit right there.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 23, 2019)

Haven't posted here in a while, but here is a couple shots of my 2 phenos of bridezilla(gg#4 x wed cake) right before harvest. Wasn't the smoothest flower cycle (ran out of bud explosion, pH pen borked out, and some heat problems all in one run yay), but these two preformed quite well considering the circumstances.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 23, 2019)

Your bridezilla looks better then my pheno, I had many small buds after the denser tips, but its all potent and very stinky

Im smoking some right now and it has a great taste in the vaporizer, mines taste a lot different then the way it smells


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 27, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> ECSD not finished yet outdoor, but the nose on one girl is amazing...floral, buttery, some underlying funk emerging, kinda like fresh garlic, it's the first one I want to smell when I walk through the garden...very frosty too.


That nose just took a turn for the better...the fresh garlic is out front and loud now, getting skunky now too...omg it’s so good, other pheno is weak, but this one...oh this one... it is now in the top 2 of my stinkiest plants, the other one being a “superglue?” Bag seed given to me by a friend...this “superglue?” Is so loud skunk if I trim one nugget of it, I can’t smell ANYTHING for the rest of the evening...well ECSD is not far behind right now, but still not on it’s level. I’m wondering what that “superglue?” bagseed really is...anyone have experience with superglue to comment? Is it thaat skunky? Maybe bagseed was superglue pollinated with a skunk line? 

Anyway, that ecsd #2 is amazing...


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> That nose just took a turn for the better...the fresh garlic is out front and loud now, getting skunky now too...omg it’s so good, other pheno is weak, but this one...oh this one... it is now in the top 2 of my stinkiest plants, the other one being a “superglue?” Bag seed given to me by a friend...this “superglue?” Is so loud skunk if I trim one nugget of it, I can’t smell ANYTHING for the rest of the evening...well ECSD is not far behind right now, but still not on it’s level. I’m wondering what that “superglue?” bagseed really is...anyone have experience with superglue to comment? Is it thaat skunky? Maybe bagseed was superglue pollinated with a skunk line?
> 
> Anyway, that ecsd #2 is amazing...


Some of the best girls I've got came from bagseed! Some folks want grow em, but with the finds I have, if it comes outta some killer I'll sprout em everytime! Hehe!


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Some of the best girls I've got came from bagseed! Some folks want grow em, but with the finds I have, if it comes outta some killer I'll sprout em everytime! Hehe!


I have no shame for bagseed (chemdawg anyone?), that’s how I started growing back in 95, got a super orangey pheno out of some Mexican brick seeds (wtf?)...she was soo tasty! I’ve got a friend that buys a lot of bomb club weed and he saves me a lot of the seeds he finds...standouts we’re pink champagne, 4G, superglue, gelato, HA OG ...all fire AF.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2019)

gmo is a good example, imho, of what happens when you find some superstars in so called hermie or bagseed. Look how many crosses that's been made with it, and all it seems to do is at the very least, bring its own potency and gifts to the table. Cookies and ChemD. Who'd thunk it? ChemD, maybe the GOAT as Crazy Composer calls it.


----------



## growerNshower (Oct 2, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Anyone finish out the ecsd as yet? How’s the nose on it?


OMFG...ECSD #1 is starting to show her nose finally, this one's got heavy pinesol cleaner, quite different from #2....so beautiful.


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 2, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> OMFG...ECSD #1 is starting to show her nose finally, this one's got heavy pinesol cleaner, quite different from #2....so beautiful.


I’ll definitely grab a pack then!


----------



## Imbald (Oct 3, 2019)

Have a pack of ecsd x 91 chem (East coast 91 chem) that I'm looking forward to running. I like the sativa leaning strains.


----------



## Devil's cabbage (Oct 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> This I know.Apparently advertiser's are held to a different standard than us mere mortals.Even if you are being trolled hard.You can only defend yourself nicely.No name calling,no rudeness.You know...because this is a safe place after all and we care about the emotional distress text from internet strangers/personalities can cause others.


Hey man, I know this is an old post but do you know if someone is banned and they come in as a new member months later, and they keep their mean words to themselves even though they are being trolled, will the new account be banned to if riu finds out? Just, you know, asking for a friend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 4, 2019)

Devil's cabbage said:


> Hey man, I know this is an old post but do you know if someone is banned and they come in as a new member months later, and they keep their mean words to themselves even though they are being trolled, will the new account be banned to if riu finds out? Just, you know, asking for a friend.


I'm not hip to how the ban hammer works. If it's an ISP ban and your friend is able to log in under a new account,I assume it's all good as long as they "play nice".


----------



## Devil's cabbage (Oct 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'm not hip to how the ban hammer works. If it's an ISP ban and your friend is able to log in under a new account,I assume it's all good as long as they "play nice".


Thanks, and yeah, he learned to hit ignore as it seems like there's a lot of people here who get away with unsavory communication more than others.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 17, 2019)

Heisen have a new name on here or have to findem elsewhere?


----------



## Mikenike (Oct 17, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heisen have a new name on here or have to findem elsewhere?


He’s pretty active on ChuckersParadise dot com


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heisen have a new name on here or have to findem elsewhere?


Heisen was banned from riu.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 17, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heisen have a new name on here or have to findem elsewhere?


I hear @Dats my bike punk has a way to get you to him.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 24, 2019)

Day 59 Purple Cake...its very close now. I chopped the last one on day 63. The odd amber on the top buds and the rest is mostly milky..very close.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 31, 2019)

Day 62 GMO cake (in the foreground the back plant is a skunky VA) ....The terps are building. I have this on water and flawless finish until the end.

Red stems...is that a nutrient thing? OR genetic?. Red stems or not she is healthy.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 31, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Day 62 GMO cake (in the foreground the back plant is a skunky VA) ....The terps are building. I have this on water and flawless finish until the end.
> 
> Red stems...is that a nutrient thing? OR genetic?. Red stems or not she is healthy.
> View attachment 4414729
> ...


Is that a hand drawn pic of Heisenbeans on your wall behind that 3rd pic?


----------



## gwheels (Oct 31, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is that a hand drawn pic of Heisenbeans on your wall behind that 3rd pic?


In the beginning....when i was high and there were no stickers...and the bloom room had 4 babies in it....

Put down the sharpy!~


----------



## gwheels (Nov 1, 2019)

Funny story about GMO. I have a HB GMO cake that is at week 9 tomorrow. Last night the lights come on so i have to smell it. It hit my nose.
I go to bed and my wifes nose wrinkled up....why do you smell like garlic and BO.
I think its more garlic and cumin....Oh thats the GMO cake...What an aroma.
Its not exactly nasty but it aint exactly pretty either.  But wow i cant wait to smoke it !

The purple cake is delicious. What a fantastic smoke if you like wedding cake.. The added grape flavor is really pleasant and the frost is abundant thanks to that cake.

Really outstanding and not difficult to grow. I kept it pretty the whole cycle and that means its an easy to please strain.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 1, 2019)

I think I will get baked and get colored sharpies and put all of the breeders on the wall
Heisenbeans is already there but i can do better.
3Thirteen Seeds
Esosseeds.com
Schwaggy Seeds
Greenpoint
Great Lakes Genetics
Hash can get me there if i can be awake during lights on....the hash does that too

I think to understand....When i started home growing over 3 years ago i only ran canuck seeds. WTF did i know.

Some of their strains really do it though.

then I found a dude that grow fire. I said hey man I will give it a go and it has changed everything forever. That dude was Heisen.

There will always be a Heisen bean or 4 in the bloom room. FOREVER.

Not because it was my first great seed, but that is part of it. It is because it is the frostiest fire i ever grew. And as I cut my teeth and hone my skills the girls get even FROSTIER.

All the other gear i run is as frosty. My canuck seeds are now taking a hind seat to everything. I will probably give them away they will never hold a candle to anything Heisen made.

And Greenpoint is adding some other wonderful strains to its fem line.

I am so very grateful for the support of all of the cats that helped me and all of the seed guys that provided the gear to make my garden AWeSOME

I thought space gorilla hash was the finest hash i ever smoked.

Then i made esosseeds.com welchie hash...But when i hit that space gorilla hash MMMM

And this weekend i am making Greenpoint (HB) purple cake hash. So that may be GHOAT (greatest hash of all time).

We shall see


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 1, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I think I will get baked and get colored sharpies and put all of the breeders on the wall
> Heisenbeans is already there but i can do better.
> 3Thirteen Seeds
> Esosseeds.com
> ...


Awesome man. Glad your happy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I think I will get baked and get colored sharpies and put all of the breeders on the wall
> Heisenbeans is already there but i can do better.
> 3Thirteen Seeds
> Esosseeds.com
> ...


Stoked that welchie hash can hang with those heavy hitters from H! Headbangers club buddy!


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 8, 2019)

Only been growing a little over 3 years. Best I've done so far. Frosty AF.
Purple Crash #1 pre-cure. These were free testers. I didn't see any seeds during trim.


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 20, 2019)

I got seeds from Greenpoint seeds and I had gotten bad seeds n GU was a real shister he wouldn't give me a pack of ice cream cake fems he wanted me to take reags even tho the regs we're more then the fems but I got some going now I hoping it was worth all the BS but this is my first go around for them so we will see what happens


----------



## althor (Nov 20, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> I got seeds from Greenpoint seeds and I had gotten bad seeds n GU was a real shister he wouldn't give me a pack of ice cream cake fems he wanted me to take reags even tho the regs we're more then the fems but I got some going now I hoping it was worth all the BS but this is my first go around for them so we will see what happens


 What do you mean by bad seeds?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

althor said:


> What do you mean by bad seeds?


----------



## gwheels (Nov 21, 2019)

So far the only heisenbean i have issues with is GMO cake and its just flavor....the plant was awesome. And i have only ever grown from seed and i cloned this nasty bitch...but the hash...omg the hash is amazingly wonderful. I am glad i didnt kill her.

And by definition she makes the garden perpetual...and fuck it i will take some cuts in flower...it took 4 weeks for her to change over.


GMO cake clone bigger than the doner...by a bit. clones are not shorter unless i am doing something wrong..

Heisenbeans nasty GMO cake....stinks like rotten garlic.....i got 4.5 grams of kief from trimming her mom and she was smaller. The kief stinks like dead things but wow is it a rocking hash high !!!
Dooooo eeeett. garlic..and dead things....mmmmmm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2019)

@rollinfunk here it is, was just back a few pages.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @rollinfunk here it is, was just back a few pages.


Shit. I used the search bar and it didn't come up. Oh well


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 23, 2019)

Does anyone have an extra pack of space gorilla fems they’d be willing to sell or trade for a pack of Topanga Wedding or ECSD fems?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 23, 2019)

What's the gassyist strain?


----------



## althor (Nov 23, 2019)

Just a heads up for anyone growing the Wedding Cake x Purple Punch cross (forgot the name).. I popped 2 and both are about 5ft tall. Make sure you have plenty of headspace. Topped it once in veg, if I grow them again I will certainly do more training to help contain the height.


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow at the pics.

Heisenfire imo


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 23, 2019)

You know he told me was they will Hermie a lil in beginning of flower lol I'm.like I'm.onlynin veg bro


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 25, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Sundae driver s1 amazing plant right here View attachment 4426942View attachment 4426943View attachment 4426944View attachment 4426945View attachment 4426946View attachment 4426947



goddamn.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 26, 2019)

A-Dub is a most delicious and pleasant smoke. For some reason I do not get sedated by it and find it PERFECT. Really really nice.

A-Dub X Purple Punch would be pretty damned great!

I want to get some of the new strains and I am loaded on seeds but.... Oil Slick, Rum Runner and Purple Dream....yup i might have to do that.


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 26, 2019)

Damn I need to get me the Sunday driver s1 shit looks. Awesome


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

gwheels said:


> A-Dub is a most delicious and pleasant smoke. For some reason I do not get sedated by it and find it PERFECT. Really really nice.
> 
> A-Dub X Purple Punch would be pretty damned great!
> 
> I want to get some of the new strains and I am loaded on seeds but.... Oil Slick, Rum Runner and Purple Dream....yup i might have to do that.


I’d pick up that sundae pp cross but this guy is strapped till the new year, I went all out for Christmas this year November and dec spending dough gone .
It’s all good though shit maybe I’ll take the POTM lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 4, 2019)

HeisenBeans Wedding Cake S1


----------



## Highsince76 (Dec 6, 2019)

Sexy Bridezilla at chop.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 26, 2019)

Day 51 GMO cake clone. GMO Cake X Purple Punch would be really fantastic.

This is a very frosty strain....smelling strongly of garlic and onions and kind of cumin.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 8, 2020)

Wedding Dub (Wedding Pie X A-Dub)...Day 64. I will let it go until the weekend but she is very close...no amber trichs yet but by Saturday she will be ripe.


----------

